# Southern New England 2014-15 Winter Thread



## 2006Sierra1500

Durafish wanted a new thread, here's the new thread. Business as usual, gentlemen.


----------



## AlliedMike

Ok boys who thinks we will have a bad winter all signs are there


----------



## Ryank

AlliedMike;1824360 said:


> Ok boys who thinks we will have a bad winter all signs are there


I agree, in august going outside and working at 8-9am even its 60-65 degree's outside.......THAT'S NOT NORMAL... that's cold really cold. I think we are getting hit hard this winter, and hope we do, not all at once but over the course of the winter, if we get a 2' storm so be it, but i'd prefer a bunch of 1' storms so i can take advantage of my newly purchased fisher xv2 stainless plow, and my expensive azz 35" toyo open country mt's between the two of them it was 8k and i'm buying a brand new ariens pro 28. so that's another 2k so i'm thinking and crossing my fingers for lots of snow......i want to get my money back in december!!! would be a great ROI if i did.


----------



## fireside

Yes it been much cooler this summer BUT there has been very little rain. The past few good winter's have followed wet summer's. so time will tell


----------



## SnowFakers

We will see. I know I'll be ready


----------



## SnowFakers

I don't want it to hit all at once though. I'd gladly go out and plow every other day, I'd make more money on them all being different storms and just over 6"


----------



## lucky921

Here is one of many out there talking about really cold and snowy'er winter


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Subscribed..


----------



## a&j lawncare ll

Let is $now


----------



## durafish

Subscribed


----------



## BillyRgn

Subscribed -


----------



## unhcp

Snow cant come soon enough!


----------



## rjk512

Subscribed.


----------



## a&j lawncare ll

ok lets hear it when do you think we will get are first plow able storm.im saying week of thanksgiving..


----------



## ss502gmc

a&j lawncare ll;1826457 said:


> ok lets hear it when do you think we will get are first plow able storm.im saying week of thanksgiving..


December 13th


----------



## lucky921

ss502gmc;1826491 said:


> December 13th


November 20th


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Subscribed.


----------



## nepatsfan

february 12


----------



## Ryank

I'm hoping we don't get any snow before December, I have fall clean ups to do. But i'm sure with how cold it has been, we will get snow the first or second week of December and January and February are gonna be very busy months, and maybe March will be warmer and we will get an early spring.


----------



## lucky921

Look at farmers almanac it got snow and rain in November it will snow I'll be wrapping boats it hasn't happen to me in a long time so we are do


----------



## jmac5058

This thread looks good as long as Kart-Krybaby stays wherever he took his ball.


----------



## Evil Diesel

I'm ready for snow


----------



## ss502gmc

Evil Diesel;1827815 said:


> I'm ready for snow


I hear ya there! I hope we get whooped this season!


----------



## mansf123

Can't wait for the snow to get here. Has been a very busy summer. We started pulling the plows out last week. Not waiting until last minute this year.


----------



## ss502gmc

mansf123;1827890 said:


> Can't wait for the snow to get here. Has been a very busy summer. We started pulling the plows out last week. Not waiting until last minute this year.


 I gotta pull mine out and take it apart for sandblasting and paint, last winter took its toll on it with the lack of washing from all the cold.


----------



## lucky921

Here is a new look at this winter
http://empirenews.net/meteorologist...ming-soon-bread-milk-prices-expected-to-soar/


----------



## Evil Diesel

lucky921;1828015 said:


> Here is a new look at this winter
> http://empirenews.net/meteorologist...ming-soon-bread-milk-prices-expected-to-soar/


I would take that but seems a little over zealous to me.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Evil Diesel;1828027 said:


> I would take that but seems a little over zealous to me.


I guess its a fake...


----------



## KartAnimal29

jmac5058;1826880 said:


> This thread looks good as long as Kart-Krybaby stays wherever he took his ball.


I'm back with my Ball B*tch


----------



## lucky921

Don't know if it's fake but every forecast for this winter has said cold and a lot of snow and a bunch of coastal storms some of the weather guys have been right on The last two winters time will tell


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1828083 said:


> Don't know if it's fake but every forecast for this winter has said cold and a lot of snow and a bunch of coastal storms some of the weather guys have been right on The last two winters time will tell


That page is like The Onion, it's fake. We really need to wait and see what this El Nino is going to do. It was projected to be on the strong side but that's not the case. If we can get it to set up in the 3.4 region our area should make out very good. Wait another month and we should have a good idea on what's going to happen but it does look very good right now


----------



## KartAnimal29

Yesterday temps reached 80F in parts of Alberta, and this is what some people woke up to this morning up there


----------



## GMCHD plower

I'll be interested to see how this winter plays out, seems like the northeast is having larger winters each year. I would love one all out blizzard, but at the same time not really...


----------



## jmac5058

KartAnimal29;1828082 said:


> I'm back with my Ball B*tch


Well player Kart well played.


----------



## SnowFakers

Who knows, id rather it snowed every other day than got big blizzard. Nobody wins in a 3 plus ft storm unless you have the equipment to move it once its all down.


----------



## aclawn

WOW! First snow of the year. Let the snow pictures begin!
Several inches of summer snow today in Custer, South Dakota.


----------



## dooleycorp

kart glad your back missed your weather reports you the man


----------



## Ryank

fake or not, I'd still bet money we are getting hit harder this year, well actually i did bet some money, about 10,000 between the new fisher xv2, new 35" tires, and a new ariens pro 28 snow blower, if you wanna add half of the newer truck i bought as a back up for snow then i'm up to 25,000 lol I think my spending will pay off. if it doesn't snow at all this winter obviously i won't lose my money, but it is sort of money wasted if we get nothing.


----------



## CashinH&P

Subscribed


----------



## plowmaster07

Subscribed.


----------



## abbe

Let it snow bishes.


----------



## Santry426

Upgraded to a vblade this year, been out of work for 3 months can use all the money I can get!


----------



## ss502gmc

Officially the first frost of the season here in the Bridgewater area, currently sitting at 31 degrees! Too bad it's gonna be in the 70's today and 80 and humid tomorrow.


----------



## quigleysiding

.........................................................:waving:


----------



## nepatsfan

KartAnimal29;1828082 said:


> I'm back  with my Ball B*tch


:laughing: Awesome


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Here is to a good season


----------



## KartAnimal29

DT Preliminary Forecast. The first few min is what's going on right now


----------



## GMCHD plower

Anyone hearing anything new? Seemed like everyone was thinking another monster winter, but now seems like their turning the other way..


----------



## KartAnimal29

Nothing has changed. Everyone is still waiting to see where the Nino set's up. It's going to be a few more weeks before that happens, just wait it out man


----------



## vlc

Hey everyone. Just checking in. Getting psyched for winter!


----------



## SnowFakers

Was pretty chilly out there this morning! Took an extra second for the dinosaur diesel to fire up


----------



## Rebeccamelts

*Get ready for winter - stock up on bulk salt*

Get Ready for Winter and increase your supply of bulk salt by the ton or by the bag at Pre-Season Prices. We are expecting the worst winter yet and you need to be prepared. Buy early prices go up after Oct. 15th!!

We sell it all Rock salt, Calcium Chloride Pellets and flakes, Mr. Magic (blend), Earth Guard, Blizzard Wizard. We have the best prices available!!!! Buy early and save!!! New customers welcome now before the season starts!!! Contact me today!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Delivery and pickup options out of Bristol, PA, New Castle, DE, and Whitemarsh, MD. Don't get caught without 
enough supple this winter!!! Diversify your supplier and contact us today!!!

We can deliver per pallet or tractor trailor load! Do not wait prices go up Oct. 15th!!!! 
Contact me at [email protected]


----------



## KartAnimal29

Rebeccamelts;1841075 said:


> We are expecting the worst winter yet


And where did you hear that from??? Just to let you not one person knows what's going to happen yet


----------



## AccuCon

Bring on the $now...

Everyone getting there de-icing agents in order


----------



## a&j lawncare ll

kartanimal29 any new word on how things are looking out west in the ocean..??


----------



## ScubaSteve728

http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2014/20141016_winteroutlook.html 
quality information on this page and in the video


----------



## AccuCon

ScubaSteve728;1846945 said:


> http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2014/20141016_winteroutlook.html
> quality information on this page and in the video


Lets just hope that greater than 33% above average precipitation comes in the form of white stuff...Id like a mild (like in the 30s) snowy winter myself actually...


----------



## CCL Landscaping

AccuCon;1846954 said:


> Lets just hope that greater than 33% above average precipitation comes in the form of white stuff...Id like a mild (like in the 30s) snowy winter myself actually...


Did you see the warmer than average temp map?


----------



## lucky921

Here is one look 
http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather-blogs/anderson/forecast-model-update-into-the-winter/35382077


----------



## lucky921

Here is another one
http://m.washingtonpost.com/blogs/c...merica-and-siberia-may-portend-brutal-winter/


----------



## ScubaSteve728

http://www.weather.com/news/winter-...therchannel-20141015?cm_ven=FB_WX_JB_101614_1
below average temp


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Subscribed.

I'm betting we will get between 48-54 inches, Spread out in several storms just like last year.

Shoreline between 42 and 48.


----------



## AccuCon

CCL Landscaping;1847007 said:


> Did you see the warmer than average temp map?


That doesn't necessarily mean precipitation will not fall as frozen percip or snow.

When the average low temperature in December, in Hartford CT, is 24-31 slightly warmer may not effect much in fact it could cause more snow by January (pure speculation).


----------



## Rebeccamelts

AccuCon;1846954 said:


> Lets just hope that greater than 33% above average precipitation comes in the form of white stuff...Id like a mild (like in the 30s) snowy winter myself actually...


Let's get ready for the snow. Let me know if you need bulk salt, Cal chloride, Stop Ice, Mr Magic. At Chemical Equipment Labs, we have it all buy early. We would love to be your #1 supplier this winter. [email protected]


----------



## KartAnimal29

a&j lawncare ll;1846937 said:


> kartanimal29 any new word on how things are looking out west in the ocean..??


Really good. Here is the projected temp for Dec Jan and Feb. A nice warm Pacific just off the coast and a nice cool pol in the northern Atlantic which will promote a -NAO.










We are still looking very good as of now. With this weak Nino we are looking at just below average temps and just above average for precipitation. Nov looks to be just above normal and the same for the first part of Dec. Right now I'd say we are on track for another good season.

The Siberian Snow Cover is going nuts right now to. That will only helps us with the -AO


----------



## AccuCon

I sure hope so I'm laying out some coin to invest in capital improvements to the biz...Hope it pays off!

Kart I am glad you are back with your badazz ball!!!


----------



## KartAnimal29

AccuCon;1850500
Kart I am glad you are back with your badazz ball!!![/QUOTE said:


> LOL I'm back but won't be on as much. I had a chance to go back to work full time running heavy equipment year round and I took it. No lay off and I get to play in the dirt 365 days a year  Just sucks that when the plant get's up and running that I'll be working 50 to 60 hours a week, 6 day's a week but the wife wants a house out in the woods and so do I


----------



## AccuCon

Nice Kart, good luck...Dont we all want a nice house in the woods...

So everyone all stocked up on deicing materials? Hear whats in the yards is all that will be available until February...Best stock up now while you can, I for one do not want a repeat of last year


----------



## wilsonsground

KartAnimal29;1828082 said:


> I'm back with my Ball B*tch


kart if you live in CT what were you doing up here in greenfield nh?


----------



## AccuCon

So I just saw this:










The Winter Outlook

If this is true I hope I CYA on my seasonals this year...

Still need more salt!!!

Thoughts?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Does this hold any bearing to you weather junkies?


----------



## lucky921

GMCHD plower;1854367 said:


> Does this hold any bearing to you weather junkies?


There some talk about it but the gfs is the only one showing it most don't think it going to happen time will tell


----------



## GMCHD plower

Alrighty thanks, I'm not as knowledgeable about the GFS, Euro, etc as a lot of you guys, didn't know if it was reliable or not...


----------



## SnowFakers

I basically know nothing about this stuff but this intrigues me...


----------



## Citytow

AccuCon;1854358 said:


> So I just saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Winter Outlook
> 
> If this is true I hope I CYA on my seasonals this year...
> 
> Still need more salt!!!
> 
> Thoughts?


3x is a charm


----------



## truckitup

Citytow;1854543 said:


> 3x is a charm


I like, the Less Lake Effect part.


----------



## GMCHD plower

What websites do you guys use for the GFS and Euro models? I had one Kart gave me the link too last year but I lost the link.


----------



## SnowFakers

Bernie rayno says we could see something. But accumulations only at upper elevations in VT and NY


----------



## AccuCon

So everyone ready for the big one!!!! .12" of mess!!!!

Kidding aside it is kind of exciting that the season is upon us, time for long hours and $now business!

I'm more concerned about what will happen mid November since at the point the ground surface temperatures will be more conducive to anything sticking around, like ice.


----------



## SnowFakers

Certainly going to be cold enough! Looks like I may have to plug in the block heater this weekend!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

The weather guessers have forecasted the first snow showers of the season...and I still haven't cleaned out the garage...or finished fixing the trucks.


----------



## fireside

I plan on getting my plows out Friday. Every year for the past 5 at the fire dept we plan a large water supply drill. Each time we get snow or a super storm. Well guess what Sunday is our drill!!!


----------



## Citytow

red alert 
flurries sat nite 
red alert 
all hands on deck


----------



## AccuCon

2006Sierra1500;1855420 said:


> The weather guessers have forecasted the first snow showers of the season...and I still haven't cleaned out the garage...or finished fixing the trucks.


Im so close to being 100%

I was hoping this would be the first year all I would have to worry about was fuel...wishful thinking I guess...ha


----------



## MSsnowplowing

No way we will get anything worth going out for. It's still too warm.


----------



## Citytow

acumulestations now , stand by , changes by the forecast


----------



## durafish

Well I doubt we will see anything especially here in RI. Only one truck is setup, still need to put the "truck side" on the other and buy a xblade. Not To mention need to install strobes and get new tires and wheels.


----------



## AccuCon

Glad to see I'm not the only one behind...at least my salt is almost all stocked for the season....


----------



## nepatsfan

fluids changed in all plows, greased, connections cleaned, dialectric grease, sanders tested and ready to go. Did everything late sept early oct. I hope we get nothing


----------



## SnowFakers

Probably won't see ****


----------



## ss502gmc

Anyone on here have a top screen for an 8ft spreader they don't need and are willing to sell preferably in eastern mass?


----------



## MSsnowplowing

ss502gmc;1857835 said:


> Anyone on here have a top screen for an 8ft spreader they don't need and are willing to sell preferably in eastern mass?


I have 2 grates from my western tornado im not using. Well they work?


----------



## ss502gmc

MSsnowplowing;1857852 said:


> I have 2 grates from my western tornado im not using. Well they work?


I'm not sure, are those the curved ones that form under the lids?


----------



## MSsnowplowing

ss502gmc;1858039 said:


> I'm not sure, are those the curved ones that form under the lids?


they are straight and sit under the lids on top to keep out large chunks that you can get sometimes if your using a salt sand mix. I switched to magic salt no sand


----------



## wildbroncobilly

It's snowing in Plymouth 35 deg


----------



## advl66

looks like its snowing pretty good at foxboro. the field looked covered


----------



## TJ'S Property

Let the snow stay up in mass!


----------



## V_Scapes

TJ'S Property;1858801 said:


> Let the snow stay up in mass!


I second that, we start cleanups full force tomorrow.


----------



## TJ'S Property

V_Scapes;1858818 said:


> I second that, we start cleanups full force tomorrow.


Same here have a ton of work to complete.


----------



## AccuCon

It's back

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/polar-vortex-to-vist-central-u/36890008

Polar vortex should be here next week, Long range is looking like a possibility fro some snow on the 15th (probably wont)


----------



## SnowFakers

Snow for friday looking more likely. Not much just a bit


----------



## ScubaSteve728

http://www.weatherworksinc.com/winter-outlook-2014-2015

looks like a repeat of last year


----------



## SnowFakers

http://ow.ly/E7mlw

Bernie should update this later today


----------



## KartAnimal29

SnowFakers;1866128 said:


> http://ow.ly/E7mlw
> 
> Bernie should update this later today


The 22nd , like he said , is our best shot so far. I've been watching that for a few day's now. It probably won't happen but anything is Nov is a bonus. I'd like to wait till around the 5th or 10th of Dec


----------



## vlc

Hopefully not till mid December. I still have a boat load of cleanups to do.


----------



## AccuCon

Thoughts on what they are predicting for the higher elevations on Monday...I even got a weather alert for it

Possibly Thursday night / Friday morning too...I cant see it being cold enough to go on any salt run for it though...


----------



## NLMCT

prolly just some ice friday morning maybe enough for a salt run


----------



## AccuCon

I see one forecast for like 2.5" on monday


----------



## SnowFakers

AccuCon;1866873 said:


> I see one forecast for like 2.5" on monday


Really???????


----------



## AccuCon

Ways out...

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/cold-to-freeze-east-snow-chances/37206290

So the local for one of my plow areas put it at 2.5" total accumulation...will probably change


----------



## TJ'S Property

to far out, guys cant even tell if you if the sun will come out half the time


----------



## AccuCon

Hartford CT

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...400049&lon=-72.68508818799967&site=all&smap=1

Litchfield CT

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...900045&lon=-73.18871948599963&site=all&smap=1

Looks like it might be something worth something in the Higher elevations on Friday morning....

Might have to get out there at the base of the hills...


----------



## Maleko

Chan 8 just showed a dusting to an inch come Friday morning.


----------



## SnowFakers

Maleko;1867054 said:


> Chan 8 just showed a dusting to an inch come Friday morning.


Yeah, I don't trust that girl though...


----------



## SnowFakers

http://ow.ly/EbKAg

Bernie's take thus far


----------



## AccuCon

Maleko;1867054 said:


> Chan 8 just showed a dusting to an inch come Friday morning.


So did NBC 30

Might be a salt run Fri AM


----------



## quigleysiding

ss502gmc;1857835 said:


> Anyone on here have a top screen for an 8ft spreader they don't need and are willing to sell preferably in eastern mass?


I have the two that fit into the hinge things and fold open from my old myers


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Got my new flap from zequip installed.


----------



## Santry426

How do you like the hids in the lights? They hold up good?


----------



## SnowFakers

Snow tonight apparently...Even town trucks got plows on em


----------



## durafish

SnowFakers;1867804 said:


> Snow tonight apparently...Even town trucks got plows on em


let's hope not, still need to buy another plow.


----------



## SnowFakers

durafish;1867807 said:


> let's hope not, still need to buy another plow.


Im hoping not, seems like its coming out of no where.


----------



## AccuCon

Too soon???????????


----------



## SnowFakers

AccuCon;1867912 said:


> Too soon???????????


That's Monday night!


----------



## AccuCon

07PSDCREW;1867190 said:


> Got my new flap from zequip installed.


Nice!!! I just got mine from UPS today but didnt have time to install it, what will I do tomorrow????


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Some of you guys may get salt runs in the morning


----------



## vlc

Is this even going to stick? Seems the ground temps would be too warm still.


----------



## nighthawk117

vlc;1868034 said:


> Is this even going to stick? Seems the ground temps would be too warm still.


God I hope not !! Just flew in from Orlando


----------



## SnowFakers

vlc;1868034 said:


> Is this even going to stick? Seems the ground temps would be too warm still.


I doubt it


----------



## AccuCon

Latest NOAA...


----------



## AccuCon

Well all dressed up and no where to go....Unless I want to plow the grass Thumbs Up


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Santry426;1867385 said:


> How do you like the hids in the lights? They hold up good?


I love em! This set has worked perfect so far. The first set I had issues with but they were the older analog style. They didn't like to turn on when it was cold out (below 20 deg)


----------



## 07PSDCREW

AccuCon;1867921 said:


> Nice!!! I just got mine from UPS today but didnt have time to install it, what will I do tomorrow????


I searched high and low and no one came close to zequip's price. I used a coupon code and got the flap for 190$ plus a 29$ Ride to my shop. It was a very easy install! You will like the finnished product, it Looks nice when done!!


----------



## durafish

07PSDCREW;1868350 said:


> I love em! This set has worked perfect so far. The first set I had issues with but they were the older analog style. They didn't like to turn on when it was cold out (below 20 deg)


I'm going to second what he said. We bought the same kit and I've bought about 10 more and they have been trouble free. Cheap too only like $30.


----------



## AccuCon

durafish;1868372 said:


> I'm going to second what he said. We bought the same kit and I've bought about 10 more and they have been trouble free. Cheap too only like $30.


55w or 35w?

After reading this I jumped the gun and ebayed me some 35w slim pack HIDs for 28 bucks for the highs then noticed I could have got the 55w and the 35 for the lows...whoops


----------



## durafish

AccuCon;1869031 said:


> 55w or 35w?
> 
> After reading this I jumped the gun and ebayed me some 35w slim pack HIDs for 28 bucks for the highs then noticed I could have got the 55w and the 35 for the lows...whoops


35 watt. What brand?


----------



## AccuCon

Xentec...I know they are cheapos but whats the harm...its all plug and play and if I dont like em I can put the factory back

Xentec 9005 6000k (actually 29.99)


----------



## 07PSDCREW

You really won't even notice the difference. My 35w are bright. Actually probably better anyway, less chance of melting the inside of the housing.


----------



## AccuCon

07PSDCREW;1869224 said:


> You really won't even notice the difference. My 35w are bright. Actually probably better anyway, less chance of melting the inside of the housing.


Valid point


----------



## peeklandscaping

subscribed..


----------



## SnowFakers

Anybody think we will see anything tomorrow?


----------



## vlc

Hopefully just rain


----------



## Maleko

Ground maybe cold enough for it to freeze. Early salt run perhaps. I guess up at 4am to check


----------



## leigh

Rainy and warm, guess I should hookup everything and see if it works lol, or wait to last minute and have anxiety attack,trying to convince myself winter is a long ways off!


----------



## AccuCon

Depending on when the rain stops...Tomorrow morning good be a a salt run for some people


----------



## TJS

I am not counting on anything plowable till after Christmas.


----------



## unhcp

TJS;1872025 said:


> I am not counting on anything plowable till after Christmas.


I probably won't bet on that if I were you, you could be right but I think we might get a storm or 2 in December.


----------



## AccuCon

unhcp;1872772 said:


> I probably won't bet on that if I were you, you could be right but I think we might get a storm or 2 in December.


Long term show a handful of possibilities before Dec. 25th


----------



## SnowFakers

Seen guys out salting this morning at 4:30, any body out there this mornin?


----------



## AccuCon

SnowFakers;1873118 said:


> Seen guys out salting this morning at 4:30, any body out there this mornin?


I was up...Temp wasn't cold enough and nothing was frozen...Went back to sleep when I left for the day at around 8AM it was snowing but again no freezing (on roads/drives)...

I'm up around 900 feet in elevation too, sooooo....

Someone was fleecing their client


----------



## SnowFakers

I'm down in the shoreline, some black ice but nothing to cry about


----------



## BillyRgn

Someone must be desperate, I'm down south but I can't imagine anything needing salt


----------



## Jguck25

Most people were salting up here, lots of ice up here this morning


----------



## CashinH&P

I went out salting...and then got boded at an intersection. yup awesome morning


----------



## Iawr

I spent atleast 5 hours hammering and torching ice out of our trommel today. If it could just snow instead of freezing thayd be great.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

CashinH&P;1873907 said:


> I went out salting...and then got boded at an intersection. yup awesome morning


What's boded??


----------



## CashinH&P

07PSDCREW;1874536 said:


> What's boded??


*T Boned sorry I was typing on my phone


----------



## jmac5058

CashinH&P;1874708 said:


> *T Boned sorry I was typing on my phone


Better to be T boned than T bagged


----------



## AccuCon

So it looks like this weekend might be decent enough to get some extra work done....Everybody 100% (other then you guys up further north)?


----------



## SnowFakers

AccuCon;1874830 said:


> So it looks like this weekend might be decent enough to get some extra work done....Everybody 100% (other then you guys up further north)?


What do you mean? Snow?


----------



## AccuCon

SnowFakers;1874969 said:


> What do you mean? Snow?


Nope i meant a heat wave with a high of the upper 40s


----------



## SnowFakers

AccuCon;1874995 said:


> Nope i meant a heat wave with a high of the upper 40s


Oh I thought you meant snow, in which I would have to start thinking you are nuts. Got you now


----------



## vlc

63 cleanups left. Then LET IT SNOW! I just hope we never see anything like they are getting in Buffalo. That's got to be a nightmare.


----------



## leigh

SnowFakers;1874969 said:


> What do you mean? Snow?


Mid 50's,non snow work


----------



## AccuCon

SnowFakers;1875019 said:


> Oh I thought you meant snow, in which I would have to start thinking you are nuts. Got you now


Well I think I'm nuts but the doctors say I'm good to go...

Weather looks snow/ice free until after thanksgiving


----------



## CashinH&P

vlc;1875186 said:


> 63 cleanups left. Then LET IT SNOW! I just hope we never see anything like they are getting in Buffalo. That's got to be a nightmare.


Holy ****...and I thought I was crazy for having 15 left!


----------



## SnowFakers

AccuCon;1875590 said:


> Well I think I'm nuts but the doctors say I'm good to go...
> 
> Weather looks snow/ice free until after thanksgiving


I need a week after thanksgiving and I should be good for cleanups


----------



## KartAnimal29

Keep an eye on the 29th. Right now it looks promising but not solid


----------



## TJ'S Property

No snow till after Christmas please....Son is being born by Dec. 1st would love a month home with the new family.


----------



## GMCHD plower

KartAnimal29;1876116 said:


> Keep an eye on the 29th. Right now it looks promising but not solid


I've noticed some weather stations hinting at that...


----------



## A&J Landscaping

We only have 86 clean ups left then bring on all the snow


----------



## vlc

CashinH&P;1875623 said:


> Holy ****...and I thought I was crazy for having 15 left!


I wish I was down to 15! I'm working solo now and these cleanups are killing me! Good help really is hard to find...


----------



## AccuCon

Just saw something on NOAA this morning for possibly snow the night before Thanksgiving...in the higher elevations of CT

Also see the possibility of the 29th....Looking like an ice event


----------



## CashinH&P

vlc;1876408 said:


> I wish I was down to 15! I'm working solo now and these cleanups are killing me! Good help really is hard to find...


Yes it is. I'm solo year round(minus my brother when he doesn't have football) I started with 55(most of which get done twice) in the home stretch now though!


----------



## a&j lawncare ll

HEY A&J Landscaping i got a call the other day from some lady in westerly ri said i do her clean up every year and when im i coming?? i told her you have the wrong A&J im from waterbury..lol


----------



## A&J Landscaping

a&j lawncare ll;1876919 said:


> HEY A&J Landscaping i got a call the other day from some lady in westerly ri said i do her clean up every year and when im i coming?? i told her you have the wrong A&J im from waterbury..lol


Thats funny you can do it if you want lol


----------



## AccuCon

Thoughts on wed/Thanksgiving storm....still early seen projections of 2-4


----------



## leigh

AccuCon;1877809 said:


> Thoughts on wed/Thanksgiving storm....still early seen projections of 2-4


Just light rain and 40 deg here on coast at this point.


----------



## AccuCon

leigh;1877831 said:


> Just light rain and 40 deg here on coast at this point.


Higher elevations than so far....like 500-600+.... guessing


----------



## AlliedMike

looking like a potential storm wed into Thursday that could be plowable


----------



## Jguck25

I wonder what it will be in central/ costal nh... i hope nothing.


----------



## chevymanz28

*thieves*

On a non weather related note, had a 9.5 xv2 stolen yesterday from Norwood ma. Protect your assets.


----------



## vlc

chevymanz28;1878235 said:


> On a non weather related note, had a 9.5 xv2 stolen yesterday from Norwood ma. Protect your assets.


Oh man that sucks! The a-holes are out already?


----------



## vlc

AlliedMike;1878125 said:


> looking like a potential storm wed into Thursday that could be plowable


Is that for Ma too? I haven't been paying attention to the weather lately.


----------



## AccuCon

Just heard 4-8 from Wednesday going into Thursday!! T-day in the plow truck....


----------



## unhcp

chevymanz28;1878235 said:


> On a non weather related note, had a 9.5 xv2 stolen yesterday from Norwood ma. Protect your assets.


that sucks I will keep an eye out, was it ss or powder?


----------



## Iawr

Im seeing 2-4 day time and 2-3 overnight wed into thur


----------



## durafish

Iawr;1878355 said:


> Im seeing 2-4 day time and 2-3 overnight wed into thur


Northern RI too?


----------



## chevymanz28

unhcp;1878352 said:


> that sucks I will keep an eye out, was it ss or powder?


Stainless. Standard cab white pickup is all I've seen so far on cameras. No make or model due to distance


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Here we go again. People posting crazy numbers over 3 days out. Just saw on the verge of 18-24 for the euro...what a joke. Way too much to change before throwing out numbers.


----------



## AccuCon

CCL Landscaping;1878573 said:


> Here we go again. People posting crazy numbers over 3 days out. Just saw on the verge of 18-24 for the euro...what a joke. Way too much to change before throwing out numbers.


Why true, giving numbers kind of gets you planning for what to expect. It seems this will be something since all the models pretty much agree...The only thing that could change amounts is the east or west shift in the track,

I think its safe to say something may happen...


----------



## ss502gmc

So how many of you are ready to roll if we actually get something this week?


----------



## leigh

ss502gmc;1878728 said:


> So how many of you are ready to roll if we actually get something this week?


This will get me to spend some time getting ready,but there's not even a 1%chance that there will be plowable snow down here.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Last year...



This year.... There's been a few changes...but I am officially ready!!


----------



## CCL Landscaping

I agree something will happen but even AccuWeather is posting totals 3 days out. On a side note does anyone know the kbox Taunton nws site map link? I can't remember it from over the summer


----------



## durafish

07PSDCREW;1878745 said:


> Last year...
> 
> 
> 
> This year.... There's been a few changes...but I am officially ready!!


Looks good as always lol. Need a xv2 tho.

I'm certainly not ready. Hopefully get a xblade before the snow hits but everyone wants 3000+ for one. Also need to get new tires mounted and finish one trucks wiring.


----------



## ss502gmc

I still gotta fig out how to run a spreader controller in to my truck. Put the spreader on, Fix a couple wires on it, put another coat of paint on the plow, Stake my lots out and prob a half dozen other things.


----------



## CashinH&P

I still have 10 or so clean ups to do by my self. I wish the snow could wait a bit. Hopefully its not raining too hard tomorrow so I can get 3 days of clean ups.


----------



## AccuCon

CCL Landscaping;1878752 said:


> I agree something will happen but even AccuWeather is posting totals 3 days out. On a side note does anyone know the kbox Taunton nws site map link? I can't remember it from over the summer


This one?
http://www.weather.gov/box/winter

This one?
http://www.weather.gov/images/box/winter/StormTotalSnowRange.png

or this one?
http://forecast.weather.gov/product...OX&product=PNS&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0

I also have the same three for Albany (KALY)


----------



## Maleko

Accuweather showing 5.1" Wednesday and another 2.5" at night


----------



## Jguck25

AccuWeather and weather.com are saying 8-12 for up here. With the rain tomorrow I have one day to get all my cleanups done.. it's too early still


----------



## peeklandscaping

anyone have any updates on Wednesday night potential snow?


----------



## AlliedMike

from what im seeing is we could be in for a long duration storm of 4-8 inches for the shoreline of ct


----------



## ProEnterprises

Seems to be awful warm in Ct. Do you really think we will see accumulations?


----------



## AlliedMike

I do expect accumulations


----------



## Maleko

Chan 8 this morning just said 2-4" shoreline and 4-8" inland. For Connecticut


----------



## CCL Landscaping

AccuCon;1878786 said:


> This one?
> http://www.weather.gov/box/winter
> 
> This one?
> http://www.weather.gov/images/box/winter/StormTotalSnowRange.png
> 
> or this one?
> http://forecast.weather.gov/product...OX&product=PNS&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0
> 
> I also have the same three for Albany (KALY)


Thanks those are what I was looking for


----------



## Maleko

Weather chan just posted this alert.


----------



## ramair2k

I think Eastern Mass is all rain on this one. Specifically speaking about areas INSIDE of Rte.128/95. Oh well...


----------



## leigh

ProEnterprises;1879104 said:


> Seems to be awful warm in Ct. Do you really think we will see accumulations?


I'm seeing a mix on coast."They" said won't be sure until 12-18 hrs beforehand, another tricky coastal storm that the models struggle with. One thing to remember on coast with warm temps before and during storm ,even if they say 2-4" they don't adjust for melting on contact!We could have nothing on pavement and snow on grassy surfaces.Only time will tell.


----------



## AccuCon

ProEnterprises;1879104 said:


> Seems to be awful warm in Ct. Do you really think we will see accumulations?


Two days close to 50 and you think its been awfully warm??????????? I dont know what part of CT you live in but in the northern section its been in the 30s day and low as 15F at night....The ground froze up a little already

I just saw 6-10 from NOAA weather alert for Northern CT and western mass


----------



## SnowFakers

We will see on this


----------



## SnowFakers

I would love to see 2 inches. Perfect to test out the new rig and plow and make sure it is ready for the big stuff. Just enough to hit all the accounts


----------



## leigh

AccuCon;1879395 said:


> Two days close to 50 and you think its been awfully warm??????????? I dont know what part of CT you live in but in the northern section its been in the 30s day and low as 15F at night....The ground froze up a little already
> 
> I just saw 6-10 from NOAA weather alert for Northern CT and western mass


Always interesting in Ct! Seems like we're in a different universe sometimes.Is you're igloo all set for winter! I'm heading out on LI sound kitesurfing lol.61 deg and 20 -25 knot winds, yeeh-ha!


----------



## stevejfromRI

Any Weather Guru's out there? I am seeing 2-4" in Providence for Thanksgiving.. is that right?


----------



## SnowFakers

Maybe Kart will chime in


----------



## Iawr

The die hards on Facebook are freaking out about this. One guyis preaching "18 inches" we will be lucky for 2"


----------



## AccuCon

leigh;1879428 said:


> Always interesting in Ct! Seems like we're in a different universe sometimes.Is you're igloo all set for winter! I'm heading out on LI sound kitesurfing lol.61 deg and 20 -25 knot winds, yeeh-ha!


Especially this time of year...I'm up around 700-900 feet in elevation (low spot to the west like 5 mins away are 1200 and 1400 feet elvations) and man is it a difference even from 300 feet...

NOAA Albany
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/aly/Past/Snow_PNS/WSW.htm

NOAA Boston
http://www.weather.gov/images/box/winter/StormTotalSnowRange.png

All my plow areas are basically 8-14" should be interesting....It seems this is more a western storm and you guys on the shore are going to just get rained out.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

The thing to remember is the models aren't correcting for surface temp. The first few inches will melt on contact


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

This is where panic sets in. I'm NOT ready. At all.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

New London less than two inches
Norwich 2-3
And the further north you go the more you well get up to 6 "
That's my prediction.

what do you think kart?


----------



## leigh

CCL Landscaping;1879600 said:


> The thing to remember is the models aren't correcting for surface temp. The first few inches will melt on contact


x2, I mentioned this earlier and its one of my pet peeves!In their fervor of the moment these forecasters would never miss an opportunity to pump up totals. Daytime snow with temps in mid to upper 30's is going to have a hard time accumulating,and with radiational heating from sun even harder.Over for us in sw ct by 10pm.I'd love to blow out the 15 tons of salt left over from last year. Inland is a no brainer,plow safe!


----------



## ProEnterprises

leigh;1879918 said:


> x2, I mentioned this earlier and its one of my pet peeves!In their fervor of the moment these forecasters would never miss an opportunity to pump up totals. Daytime snow with temps in mid to upper 30's is going to have a hard time accumulating,and with radiational heating from sun even harder.Over for us in sw ct by 10pm.I'd love to blow out the 15 tons of salt left over from last year. Inland is a no brainer,plow safe!


Where are you located Leigh? Im in FFLD County. Are we in the same boat?


----------



## vlc

Damn. 43 cleanups left... I'm not ready yet


----------



## leigh

ProEnterprises;1879955 said:


> Where are you located Leigh? Im in FFLD County. Are we in the same boat?


I'm in milford,all my accounts are within 5 miles of coast except for one in Shelton.So we're close by.


----------



## AccuCon

CCL Landscaping;1879600 said:


> The thing to remember is the models aren't correcting for surface temp. The first few inches will melt on contact


Well tomorrow and tomorrow nights temperatures should play a big roll in the total accumulations...On Saturday while splitting wood I noticed the ground was froze up a bit and the wood was frozen too...

Im also noticing the percip that we got today hasnt really gone anywhere Im guessing that has a little to do with the less permeable ground due to freeze (and a slew of other factors)...Not that this was anything deep im talking like the first inch or so of earth....Just some thoughts and observations...



leigh;1879918 said:


> x2, I mentioned this earlier and its one of my pet peeves!In their fervor of the moment these forecasters would never miss an opportunity to pump up totals. Daytime snow with temps in mid to upper 30's is going to have a hard time accumulating,and with radiational heating from sun even harder.Over for us in sw ct by 10pm.I'd love to blow out the 15 tons of salt left over from last year. Inland is a no brainer,plow safe!


I hear you I have been watching all the weather outlets and NOAA and they have been going all over the place...NOAA got a little high earlier today but has settled back down actual around what Accuweather is predicting...


----------



## nighthawk117

AccuCon;1880004 said:


> Well tomorrow and tomorrow nights temperatures should play a big roll in the total accumulations...On Saturday while splitting wood I noticed the ground was froze up a bit and the wood was frozen too...
> 
> Im also noticing the percip that we got today hasnt really gone anywhere Im guessing that has a little to do with the less permeable ground due to freeze (and a slew of other factors)...Not that this was anything deep im talking like the first inch or so of earth....Just some thoughts and observations...
> 
> I hear you I have been watching all the weather outlets and NOAA and they have been going all over the place...NOAA got a little high earlier today but has settled back down actual around what Accuweather is predicting...


I just stuck my soil thermometer in the ground out front and got approx 45 deg @ 1" at 7:00 pm ??


----------



## AccuCon

nighthawk117;1880018 said:


> I just stuck my soil thermometer in the ground out front and got approx 45 deg @ 1" at 7:00 pm ??


I was talking about saturday morning

~edit
It was 15 earlier that morning


----------



## nighthawk117

AccuCon;1880020 said:


> I was talking about saturday morning


I know, I can read. Just stating what the current temps are and questioning the fact that conditions change rapidly. I still think the ground will be warm when the snow falls wednesday. Thumbs Up


----------



## AccuCon

nighthawk117;1880025 said:


> I know, I can read. Just stating what the current temps are and questioning the fact that conditions change rapidly. I still think the ground will be warm when the snow falls wednesday. Thumbs Up


Right...guess my panties got in a bunch..ha

This time of year is always interesting...


----------



## nighthawk117

AccuCon;1880027 said:


> Right...guess my panties got in a bunch..ha
> 
> This time of year is always interesting...


 it's all good.

I always consider early snowfalls as [email protected] shows, grounds not frozen, never really ready yet, ect.


----------



## ProEnterprises

leigh;1879969 said:


> I'm in milford,all my accounts are within 5 miles of coast except for one in Shelton.So we're close by.


Good to know. Do you know Sean from 3b lawncare? He is a sub and friend of mine.


----------



## AccuCon

nighthawk117;1880038 said:


> it's all good.
> 
> I always consider early snowfalls as [email protected] shows, grounds not frozen, never really ready yet, ect.


If we get as much as they are predicting this should be one heck of a start to the season...

Nothing like Buffalo and surrounding areas but still...


----------



## nepatsfan

Im doing a rain dance but it seems like we may get 2-4.....hopefully it doesn't stick we still have over 30 cleanups left


----------



## leigh

ProEnterprises;1880039 said:


> Good to know. Do you know Sean from 3b lawncare? He is a sub and friend of mine.


Not personally,I've seen his trucks from time to time,maybe down at Grillos.


----------



## TJS

Not hooking my plow up unless i have to.


----------



## SnowFakers

New haven county? Guessing id doubt it would be plowable... Maybe the old folks who want it done when it flurries. Going to stake tomorrow night regardless


----------



## AccuCon

SnowFakers;1880113 said:


> New haven county? Guessing id doubt it would be plowable... Maybe the old folks who want it done when it flurries. Going to stake tomorrow night regardless


You havent staked yet....Ok I feel better Thumbs Up

i wouldnt say nothing plowable...

NOAA for your area has this


----------



## SnowFakers

Wow.... Definately going to stake then!!!!


----------



## 07PSDCREW

This was just posted on wbz two hours ago... Crazy exaggerated amounts I'm thinking... No?


----------



## lucky921

Those are numbers that I've been seeing most of the day will know better with tonight's runs what will happen


----------



## chrisf250

It's looking like this will be a nice storm, even if the first couple inches melt.


----------



## ss502gmc

Apparently depending on who I listen to I'm in the 0-6" range! Ugh


----------



## NLMCT

*snow*

by 1pm tomorrow it will be snowing in every part of ct


----------



## vlc

Well, looks like I'm staking driveways tonight. Who else is scrambling around getting everything ready?


----------



## SnowFakers

vlc;1880709 said:


> Well, looks like I'm staking driveways tonight. Who else is scrambling around getting everything ready?


I doubt many folks are ready... Looks like my turkey day is shot according to the weather channel. They have me in the 8-12


----------



## TJS

vlc;1880709 said:


> Well, looks like I'm staking driveways tonight. Who else is scrambling around getting everything ready?


I will believe these accumulations on the SW CT coast when I see them. It is 60 degrees right now and will be sunny today as well. It most likely be a slushy mess here. Not scrambling at all. If we get what they say then oh well chaulk one up for the weather people. And I mean just ONE.


----------



## CashinH&P

Not really scrambling to get ready for snow. I got all my snow stuff ready in early November. I'm scrambling to get my last few clean ups done. I have 7 to do today and then I should be done.


----------



## SnowFakers

--------
Good Morning

The NWS has issued Winter Storm Warnings for Litchfield and Hartford Counties that will go into effect Wednesday morning at 7:00 AM and continue until Thursday morning at 10:00 AM. Winter Storm Watches remain in effect for most of the rest of the state. A significant winter storm is expected on Wednesday. The following forecast is based on a blend of the current model information and may still change somewhat as we get closer to the event.

Wednesday Morning...A mix of rain and snow is expected to begin between 6:00 - 9:00 AM with temperatures in the upper 30's at the start. A minor impact is currently expected on morning rush hour with wet roads expected in most towns and some slush near the end of the rush hour in the higher elevations. The mix is then expected to change over to wet snow across most of the state between 8:30 - 10:30 AM with rain and snow mixed in Southeastern CT. The wet snow is forecast to increase in intensity at nearly the same time and become heavy at times by 10:00 AM. Temperatures are expected to fall as the changeover occurs but remain just above freezing. Roads above 500 feet are expected to become slush and snow covered by late morning. 

Wednesday Afternoon...Road conditions in all locations in Central and Western CT are expected to deteriorate during the mid-day across much of the state especially in the higher elevations. The impact on the afternoon rush hour is currently expected to be moderate to major in the higher elevations and moderate along most of the highways and well traveled valley roads. Many roads away from the coast in Central and Western CT are expected to be slush or snow covered by 4:00 PM. The wet snow is currently expected to taper off Wednesday evening between 9:00 PM - midnight. At this time there is the potential for 2 - 4" along the immediate coast and in Southeastern CT, 6 - 10" in the valleys of Central and Northern CT and up to 8 - 14" in the Northwest and Northeast Hills. The amount of accumulation will likely be dependent on elevation with locations above 500 feet receiving the most accumulation. Also, (in general) roads are expected to receive about half the accumulation of the grassy areas in most towns. North winds during the storm may cause some limited power outages where the wet snow weighs down on tree limbs. North winds are forecast to be sustained at 10 - 15 MPH with gusts to 30 MPH in most towns and up to 40 MPH along the Southeast coast. The overall impact of this event is expected to be moderate for travel and minor for power outages.


----------



## ScubaSteve728

I plan on buying a laser thermometer so I can monitor ground temps throughout this season...
I am mainly interested in seeing at what ground temp does snow start to stick to asphalt and concrete and when does water freeze on it.


----------



## AccuCon

I still have a blower to swap paddles, belts, scrapper on....that shall be tonights project

Other then a few things I think im actually ready to go....but lets see what breaks first time out


----------



## AccuCon

Boom


----------



## stevejfromRI

Really??
http://www.weather.gov/images/box/winter/StormTotalSnowRange.png


----------



## AccuCon

stevejfromRI;1881040 said:


> Really??
> http://www.weather.gov/images/box/winter/StormTotalSnowRange.png


Yup they are all saying it....

That Albany NOAA map I posted lines right up with that one too...So even the NOAAs can agree


----------



## vlc

Sweet. 4-6 sounds much better than the 1-17" I was hearing yesterday. Anyone know the approximate start and end times?
Never mind. I just read SnowFakers post. Thanks, man!


----------



## AccuCon

vlc;1881194 said:


> Sweet. 4-6 sounds much better than the 1-17" I was hearing yesterday. Anyone know the approximate start and end times?


Really depends on where you are and elevation, temperature etc.

Ive seen sleet as early as 4AM snow by 7AM I would guess most of CT would be snowing by 10AM and MA along similar times from 8-11AM

End times could be as late as Thursday late morning

Again very location dependent


----------



## leigh

Latest info has the storm coming closer to the coast,mostly rain for coastal ct, I'm, in the 1-3 now on coast,probably won't even stick lol,temps close to 40 all day,hope you inland guys get something!


----------



## AccuCon

Did people forget about how much snow accumulated in the freak October snowstorm when the temp was like 50 the day before and the ground was no where near frozen??????Sounds like denial!

~edit

just read an article talking about it saying the ground temperatures where 50F that day.....yeah so much for that


----------



## CornerStoneProp

Well I just screwed us all my plow and truck are completely ready and tuned up. No more leaks and everything actually works. I also put the plow on the truck because I won't have a chance tomorrow so now I wasted my time we will get nothing. Sorry all...


----------



## lucky921

Relax the Nam just came out south and colder big change from last run wait till all the model runs tonight I bet it will better for all of us


----------



## ProEnterprises

Whats the prediction for Fairfield County, Ct?


----------



## vlc

I'm ready \m/


----------



## 2004F550

Looks like a sleet fest mainly for inland CT looking at 0z data save for the high elevations, oh well hopefully we can get a couple inches under that for the sleet to lay on, easier to plow atleast


----------



## MSsnowplowing

I'm doing the rain dance right now, no snow :laughing:


----------



## AccuCon

2004F550;1881672 said:


> Looks like a sleet fest mainly for inland CT looking at 0z data save for the high elevations, oh well hopefully we can get a couple inches under that for the sleet to lay on, easier to plow atleast


Really?
http://204.2.104.196/gfs/WINTER_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_48HR.gif


----------



## cpmi

2004F550;1881672 said:


> Looks like a sleet fest mainly for inland CT looking at 0z data save for the high elevations, oh well hopefully we can get a couple inches under that for the sleet to lay on, easier to plow atleast


Absolutely--Mets got there ratings----let the back pedaling begin (it already began on fox 11 pm news )


----------



## MSsnowplowing

quick tip for those who have western tornado sanders, had to replace the socket chain, western price $124 for about a 3 foot chain.
Picked up a 10 foot chain same size for $20, just cut it down and added the master pin on it and it works great and I have 2 more sections for a spare down the road.


----------



## brimfield

So the fun begins.Wait and see how close weather predictions are. But if the same people predicted global warming all bets are off


----------



## AccuCon

Well NOAA only back down a little... Still significant snow amounts by the end

KBOX
http://www.weather.gov/images/box/winter/StormTotalSnowRange.png

KALY
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/aly/Past/Snow_PNS/WSW.htm

NY
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/okx/stormtotalprecip.php

The question is when to go treat.....


----------



## chrisf250

Between 1-8 for me, we shall see


----------



## AccuCon

NOAA Boston

I like the expect this much


----------



## leigh

AccuCon;1881471 said:


> Did people forget about how much snow accumulated in the freak October snowstorm when the temp was like 50 the day before and the ground was no where near frozen??????Sounds like denial!
> 
> ~edit
> 
> just read an article talking about it saying the ground temperatures where 50F that day.....yeah so much for that


I remember! 1st timeI plowed in oct,had to plow 4 of my 26 accounts,got 1-2 "


----------



## leigh

ProEnterprises;1881547 said:


> Whats the prediction for Fairfield County, Ct?


Showing a heavy rain till late afternoon,1"rain, then snow into evening 1-3"temps falling into mid 30's


----------



## mjlawncare

just started snowing here about 10 minutes ago


----------



## TJS

Yup back peddaling already. See my post above. Another joke for the ct. Coast and ffld county. As i said. Too warm ground temps and air temps.


----------



## SnowFakers

They are still holding at 2-4 from what I saw. Fine with me


----------



## MSsnowplowing

I hate these type of storms, do I fill the hopper or not. I have until 4pm to decide.

Just signed on 4 more contracts, now I get the fun job of going out in the rain to stake them just in case.
And I still have two more on the fence with no decisions made, got the routes mapped out already and I bet they will call while we are plowing -(if we are plowing) and throw the whole thing off kilter.

I think I am going to become the Snow Nazi and just yell at people
"YOU WANT YOUR LOT PLOWED, TOUGH TITTY, YOU WAIT TILL I READY, NOW SHUT UP AND WAIT YOUR TURN AND TAKE THE TIME SLOT FOR PLOWING"


----------



## brimfield

I had been planning on a last ditch hunt for downed fire wood this weekend but I don't know now. First flakes comming down now.


----------



## NLMCT

started snowing in cheshire


----------



## CashinH&P

snowing at a pretty good clip here in southern NH now


----------



## rlmlandscape

Looks like I'm sitting this one out on the coast. Have fun out there guys and be safe.


----------



## NLMCT

anyway start pushing yet in ct ???


----------



## sectlandscaping

I did so much crap to prepare for this storm and tomorrow ill be taking everything off. I might get a salt run in first. Hopefully I can finish clean ups now.


----------



## leigh

NLMCT;1882268 said:


> anyway start pushing yet in ct ???


I'll be happy if I can push myself out of this recliner! Dismal rainy day here so far on coast.Friend has a little slush up in Naugatuck.


----------



## vlc

Mix of rain and snow here now. Yesterday, I was doing cleanups in a t-shirt. Today, it's snowing. Took off my leaf box and installed my spreader this morning. Taking off my spreader and putting the leaf box back on tomorrow. I love New England


----------



## SnowFakers

Starting to mix here on the coast


----------



## vlc

All snow now. Sticking to grass, but melting on contact to the pavement.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Rain then it started hailing now it's back to rain, temps look like they are not getting below 34 so no salting.


----------



## SnowFakers

Hail. It's slick out there


----------



## FordFisherman

Slushy 1.5"
Now all rain 33.4 degrees 
Close but no cigar on this one unless it changes back.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

I was out and watching 3 different companies salting in the rain. Maybe 1/4 of slush on the pavement in spots.
And the rain was washing it away


----------



## Fisher II

just rain in Weymouth!


----------



## CjBonavenia

All snow here in Pawling ny southern Dutchess county ny sence about 9 am we have about 8 inches and expecting around 3 or 4 more still plowing


----------



## Evil Diesel

CjBonavenia;1882709 said:


> All snow here in Pawling ny southern Dutchess county ny sence about 9 am we have about 8 inches and expecting around 3 or 4 more still plowing


well u should stick to ur county. Stop posting in New England


----------



## leigh

Evil Diesel;1882752 said:


> well u should stick to ur county. Stop posting in New England


Good catch! slipped by me, now we have to get rid of those uppity Vermont ,New Hampshire and Maine guys,leave us miserable snowless southern guys alone:realmad:


----------



## contractor 413

leigh;1882768 said:


> Good catch! slipped by me, now we have to get rid of those uppity Vermont ,New Hampshire and Maine guys,leave us miserable snowless southern guys alone:realmad:


Not all of us are snowless. 8" on the ground and still coming down heavy in northern berkshires. Trees coming down and power out! Add muddy gravel drives under the snow and tonight is going to suck.


----------



## Evil Diesel

contractor 413;1882789 said:


> Not all of us are snowless. 8" on the ground and still coming down heavy in northern berkshires. Trees coming down and power out! Add muddy gravel drives under the snow and tonight is going to suck.


we r talking about people posting on this forum that aren't from New England. I wish we had a plow event but at least u did. Be safe. It's going to be a long winter


----------



## CjBonavenia

Sorry thought I was close enough to southern New England where are you located I see a lot of ct postes on here yours says Sharon I thought it was Sharon ct wich is 15 min from me


----------



## rjk512

Pretty lousy snowfall where I am, even being on top of a hill. 

Maybe an inch of slush, if that.


----------



## Evil Diesel

CjBonavenia;1882824 said:


> Sorry thought I was close enough to southern New England where are you located I see a lot of ct postes on here yours says Sharon I thought it was Sharon ct wich is 15 min from me


no Sharon ma. Which is a 2hr ride from u. No worries


----------



## durafish

When's the next storm?


----------



## leigh

contractor 413;1882789 said:


> Not all of us are snowless. 8" on the ground and still coming down heavy in northern berkshires. Trees coming down and power out! Add muddy gravel drives under the snow and tonight is going to suck.


Northern Berkshires aren't southern new England !

Just some idle time, snowless , sitting on the couch drinking *****ing going on!


----------



## Evil Diesel

leigh;1882859 said:


> Northern Berkshires aren't southern new England !
> 
> Just some idle time, snowless , sitting on the couch drinking *****ing going on!


it's still new england. *****. I wish I was plowing


----------



## CashinH&P

7 inches at my house probably 5 in the city right now. Home until mid night and then back out to do my final push.


----------



## leigh

Evil Diesel;1882860 said:


> it's still new england. *****. I wish I was plowing


x2, although for some reason 2 of my accounts called and wanted to be salted, 500$ for an hours work spreading salt in the pouring rain,37 deg ? Tried to talk them out of it! Oh well its what they wanted.


----------



## sectlandscaping

leigh;1882867 said:


> x2, although for some reason 2 of my accounts called and wanted to be salted, 500$ for an hours work spreading salt in the pouring rain,37 deg ? Tried to talk them out of it! Oh well its what they wanted.


I was wondering if my new accounts were going to call or expect me to be there already. Gonna keep a eye on the roads but at this point doesnt look like anything.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

leigh;1882867 said:


> x2, although for some reason 2 of my accounts called and wanted to be salted, 500$ for an hours work spreading salt in the pouring rain,37 deg ? Tried to talk them out of it! Oh well its what they wanted.


lol I think I saw you salting.
I was just shaking my head at that.
Pouring rain and people being salted.
Well at least it was the client wanting it.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

sectlandscaping;1882879 said:


> I was wondering if my new accounts were going to call or expect me to be there already. Gonna keep a eye on the roads but at this point doesnt look like anything.


We are done, rain for the rest of the night in our area.


----------



## FordFisherman

Changing back to snow here but too little too late.


----------



## SnowFakers

FordFisherman;1883006 said:


> Changing back to snow here but too little too late.


Where is here? Sorry if I missed that


----------



## FordFisherman

SnowFakers;1883015 said:


> Where is here? Sorry if I missed that


Trumbull forgot to include that info


----------



## ss502gmc

Happy Thanksgiving guys! Anyone going out to salt this morning on the south shore?


----------



## nepatsfan

salted everything twice and plowed commercial......


----------



## ramair2k

Couple of inches expected overnight tonight into tomorrow for the areas of MA that saw all rain. Boston to the south shore/cape. Could be plowable in certain areas or at least a salt run.


----------



## BBC co

ramair2k;1883275 said:


> Couple of inches expected overnight tonight into tomorrow for the areas of MA that saw all rain. Boston to the south shore/cape. Could be plowable in certain areas or at least a salt run.


Happy Thanksgiving to all you guys!  hope we all get a early start this year would be nice b4 January this year lol

payup










:salute:


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Happy thanksgiving to everyone.


----------



## AccuCon

Got home at 4am that was a interesting one...

Nothing like 8" of concrete to 3" of same...all in a 15 minute radius!


----------



## vlc

Went out at 1 finished at 9. That stuff was HEAVY!!


----------



## AccuCon

vlc;1883394 said:


> Went out at 1 finished at 9. That stuff was HEAVY!!


Seriously at one point the blower was shooting like a hose, a hose of ice water...

Northern CT Snow Totals

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...OX&product=PNS&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...LY&product=PNS&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0

Happy thanksgiving all!


----------



## AccuCon

vlc;1883394 said:


> Went out at 1 finished at 9. That stuff was HEAVY!!


Seriously at one point the blower was shooting like a hose, a hose of ice water...

Northern CT Snow Totals

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...OX&product=PNS&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...LY&product=PNS&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0

Happy thanksgiving all!

~edit
The Mets may have got there ratings but wait for it.....they where correct

Stay frosty my friends


----------



## vlc

Happy thanksgiving fellas!


----------



## SnowFakers

Snowing at my house


----------



## cpmi

AccuCon;1883400 said:


> Seriously at one point the blower was shooting like a hose, a hose of ice water...
> 
> Northern CT Snow Totals
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/product...OX&product=PNS&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/product...LY&product=PNS&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0
> 
> Happy thanksgiving all!
> 
> ~edit
> The Mets may have got there ratings but wait for it.....they where correct
> 
> Stay frosty my friends


Happy they were correct for your area of CT. As usual were not even close for me-called for 4-8 received 1/2" of slush.


----------



## BillyRgn

cpmi;1883810 said:


> Happy they were correct for your area of CT. As usual were not even close for me-called for 4-8 received 1/2" of slush.


I agree, they were far from close to accurate for my area, I was also in 4-8 and had less than a half inch on the grass when it was all over !


----------



## AccuCon

I should retract that statement....I mostly followed NOAA and Accuweather...NOAA was pretty much on the ball (as usual for the area) and Bernie was pretty close too

So eff the new media Mets... 

Happy thanksgiving


----------



## MSsnowplowing

We have more snow in the ground today than yesterday :-D


----------



## AccuCon

Got flurries here they are talking 1/2" either way I figure I'll have to go out salting at somepoint...I do a large gas station and they are open late...when I drove by the lot late this afternoon it was pretty wet and the temps are around 33F right now...the question is do I go when I think it should be or wait for the call...

Either way I think I'll be salting all lots in the wheee hours of the morning...JOY


----------



## mjlawncare

We ended up with 4-5inchs in town yesterday nice way to start the season


----------



## AccuCon

A salting we will go.....










In the mooooorning


----------



## vlc

Woke up to a coating this morning. Went out to salt, but that damn magic salt works too good. Yesterday's app burned this off. No salt run for me this mornihg


----------



## ss502gmc

Total bust this morning here, the last band of snow that came in started sticking to the asphalt and then it stopped. Got 1.5 to 2" on the grass and car tops.


----------



## CashinH&P

Got about 10-12 on Wednesday into Thursday morning. The snow was wet an heavy half the county is with out power still. I ha to cut my way into half the driveways because of trees falling. Yesterday morning we had about 2-3 inches plowed everything again. Takin the weekend. Off and doing more tree work next week! Only down fall was that I missed thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## AccuCon

vlc;1884437 said:


> Woke up to a coating this morning. Went out to salt, but that damn magic salt works too good. Yesterday's app burned this off. No salt run for me this mornihg


Doenst it though....holy smokes! huge fan now...First year using it


----------



## theholycow

Meanwhile in Rhode Island...
http://www.providencejournal.com/ne...et-for-north-providence-at-bargain-prices.ece


----------



## KartAnimal29

Watch around the 15th and on


----------



## NAHA

Any landscapers in the saugus area I need a pile of leaves sucked up shoot me a pm


----------



## leigh

KartAnimal29;1886140 said:


> Watch around the 15th and on


What month?


----------



## Evil Diesel

leigh;1886315 said:


> What month?


December. Second half of the month looks more favorable for east coast snow storms. Till then.


----------



## vlc

Great! Going to build a salt bin today while the rest of this snow melts, and then back to fall cleanups. After the 15th, let it snow!


----------



## CCL Landscaping

What's this about a possible salt run tomorrow?


----------



## vlc

Never mind. My bobcat can't pick up a concrete block. I feel like a dope. Time to think of a plan "b".


----------



## nepatsfan

vlc;1887370 said:


> Never mind. My bobcat can't pick up a concrete block. I feel like a dope. Time to think of a plan "b".


How big of a block....mine had the same trouble but just had to keep it real close to the machine. I couldnt pick it up at all until i put the chain on the back side of the bucket


----------



## AccuCon

CCL Landscaping;1887228 said:


> What's this about a possible salt run tomorrow?


Supposed to get into the mid 20s tonight....

Looks more like an event on Tuesday evening/wed morning


----------



## CCL Landscaping

AccuCon;1887603 said:


> Supposed to get into the mid 20s tonight....
> 
> Looks more like an event on Tuesday evening/wed morning


Isn't that what I said? Hahah


----------



## AccuCon

CCL Landscaping;1887614 said:


> Isn't that what I said? Hahah


Whoops thought you posted that yesterday...Im all messed up on my days form this storm and the holiday...Im pretty sure its Monday 

Looks like I may get lucky on a salting


----------



## vlc

nepatsfan;1887532 said:


> How big of a block....mine had the same trouble but just had to keep it real close to the machine. I couldnt pick it up at all until i put the chain on the back side of the bucket


 They were about 4000 pound blocks. 2.5'x2.5'x4' ish. I tried everything. The most I could get them off the trailer was about 1/2" and then the machine would tip. Guess I'll just have a pile with a tarp over it again. PITA, but it works. My other option is a 20' container, but they are about 3 grand. The blocks are only $25 ea.


----------



## nepatsfan

vlc;1887626 said:


> They were about 4000 pound blocks. 2.5'x2.5'x4' ish. I tried everything. The most I could get them off the trailer was about 1/2" and then the machine would tip. Guess I'll just have a pile with a tarp over it again. PITA, but it works. My other option is a 20' container, but they are about 3 grand. The blocks are only $25 ea.


the ones i got were 2X2X4 and I was told they were 2200 lbs., same scenario except when i slung them right against the machine it would pick them up, out past the bucket and the ass of the machine shot right up.


----------



## AccuCon

vlc;1887626 said:


> They were about 4000 pound blocks. 2.5'x2.5'x4' ish. I tried everything. The most I could get them off the trailer was about 1/2" and then the machine would tip. Guess I'll just have a pile with a tarp over it again. PITA, but it works. My other option is a 20' container, but they are about 3 grand. The blocks are only $25 ea.


What about renting a mini ex with the capacity needed? You could probably get one for a few hundred dollars for half day

Should have no issue moving the blocks then.


----------



## SnowFakers

Looks like nothing for me


----------



## rjk512

Same here.

Didn't get anything the first time around either.


----------



## Santry426

Rent a bigger skid. We have a s220 and a s300 that pick 4k and 5k without issues


----------



## SnowFakers

Snowing here


----------



## dss56

AccuCon;1884005 said:


> A salting we will go.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mooooorning


AccuCon

Where is the weather map you posted located on the Noaa site cant seem to find.

thanks


----------



## AccuCon

dss56;1889612 said:


> AccuCon
> 
> Where is the weather map you posted located on the Noaa site cant seem to find.
> 
> thanks


They post way more info on their Facebook pages

NOAA Boston
https://www.facebook.com/NWSBoston

NOAA Albany
https://www.facebook.com/NWSAlbany

They both have pluses sometimes the Albany one has better info

~edit

And for you Southern folks

NOAA New York
https://www.facebook.com/NWSNewYorkNY

Others:
Vermonters
https://www.facebook.com/NWSBurlington

Oddly Cant find one for New Hampshire. Im guessing because New Hampshire is covered by Boston and Gray Maine...You would think though something on Mount Washington, guess they dont have time for that...

Gray Maine
https://www.facebook.com/NWSGray
Yup as of 8Am Dec 3rd Gray Maine will be serving all of New Hampshire it appears....


----------



## ss502gmc

Is anyone planning on salting tonight? It's 50 deg here now but supposed to drop to 30 and it just stopped raining


----------



## chevymanz28

[national weather service Boston 6p] A heads up on a pair of storm systems we are monitoring for Friday night into Saturday morning, and again Sunday night into Tuesday morning, with the potential threat with both systems being that of a wintry mix and accompanying snow / ice accumulations.

While there is still a fair amount of uncertainty concerning specifics lending to a low to moderate confidence forecast at this time, it does appear that the system for Friday night into Saturday morning looks to be minor and mainly confined to the interior, while for Sunday night into Tuesday morning, a weather system is anticipated which may have a significant impact.

We'll continue to make updates as we gain confidence in the forecast and have further details to pass along. Should you have any questions ahead of time, please don't hesitate to reach out to us.


----------



## AccuCon

ss502gmc;1890197 said:


> Is anyone planning on salting tonight? It's 50 deg here now but supposed to drop to 30 and it just stopped raining


Wondering the same myself its 40F+- here and its forecast to hit 26F tonight...The roads and everything are wet...

It may evaporate before it gets to freezing...I will probably set an early alarm and check in the AM

It will probably not need any attention, but better safe then not


----------



## vlc

No need for salt here. 34* and everything dried up. 39 cleanups left...


----------



## vlc

I think I'm going to just buy my salt as needed this season. I dropped a few of my major salting accounts, so I'm only going to end up using 1-1.5 tons per event now (as opposed to 3 tons/event last year) I still have about 6 tons left from last season, so I'll hold on to that for February in case there is a salt shortage again. Although it's more work for me, it feels kind of good downsizing.


----------



## AccuCon

vlc;1890725 said:


> I think I'm going to just buy my salt as needed this season. I dropped a few of my major salting accounts, so I'm only going to end up using 1-1.5 tons per event now (as opposed to 3 tons/event last year) I still have about 6 tons left from last season, so I'll hold on to that for February in case there is a salt shortage again. Although it's more work for me, it feels kind of good downsizing.


So you use bulk? Do you have a place to buy per storm?


----------



## vlc

AccuCon;1890727 said:


> So you use bulk? Do you have a place to buy per storm?


Yeah, there are a couple places near me. One 5 minutes away and one 15 minutes away. The one 15 min away is open around the clock during and after storms.


----------



## AC2717

any more rumblings about the beginning of next week?


----------



## leigh

AC2717;1890867 said:


> any more rumblings about the beginning of next week?


Slight possibility fizzled.


----------



## AccuCon

leigh;1891253 said:


> Slight possibility fizzled.


Its all over the place...Interior may have some salt runs over the next few days, may not.

Side note, was looking through craigs list and found this:

Durango R/T w/ boss plow
https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/4789225420.html

No wonder the tranny was just replaced, that plow is way to big...looks silly


----------



## SnowFakers

So should I bother putting the plow on?


----------



## AccuCon

SnowFakers;1891960 said:


> So should I bother putting the plow on?


I'm thinking no....

Salt....Maybe

And I wouldn't think about the salting till maybe Sunday morning

Its suppose to switch to rain by 3AM Saturday....Unless you have a 24hr place I would say no need


----------



## theholycow

AccuCon;1891833 said:


> Side note, was looking through craigs list and found this:
> 
> Durango R/T w/ boss plow
> https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/4789225420.html
> 
> No wonder the tranny was just replaced, that plow is way to big...looks silly


Bro, that's a BOSS plow, not an underling plow...can't have the boss be puny.


----------



## AccuCon

It looks like it is something to be watching for the North west CT we are in the dicy icy snow area for Tuesday....

Bernies take on it the AM:
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/northeast-snowstorm-tuesday-in/3901417444001

It's still quite a ways out though....


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Was snowing in Auburn for a few


----------



## FordFisherman

Beginning of next week still looks to have potential. Models should get a better handle over the weekend.


----------



## Evil Diesel

I think it's still to warm. When to storm comes in it is easy to usher in warm air just to the south. We folks on the coast or just inland have to wait a little bit longer


----------



## AccuCon

Evil Diesel;1892255 said:


> I think it's still to warm. When to storm comes in it is easy to usher in warm air just to the south. We folks on the coast or just inland have to wait a little bit longer


Right with the exception of strong upward flows which create cold air (most simply stated)...How the October storm happened...Meaning without arctic air in place storms have the possibility of being monsters in regards to precipitation...


----------



## Evil Diesel

AccuCon;1892280 said:


> Right with the exception of strong upward flows which create cold air (most simply stated)...How the October storm happened...Meaning without arctic air in place storms have the possibility of being monsters in regards to precipitation...


I understand that but none of that is in place for this storm. I wish it was a snow maker for the coast. I bought an f800 this year for plowing. I want snow!!!!


----------



## vlc

34 cleanups. Getting nervous.


----------



## Evil Diesel

vlc;1892426 said:


> 34 cleanups. Getting nervous.


Don't be nervous. Finish ur clean ups. Weather will start to turn to snow later this month


----------



## AccuCon

Evil Diesel;1892305 said:


> I understand that but none of that is in place for this storm. I wish it was a snow maker for the coast. I bought an f800 this year for plowing. I want snow!!!!


Isnt that exactly what they are talking about with the possibilities of this storm....

Chances are you are correct though and it wont be anything....But the possibility is there...It's New England in December anything can happen.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Anyone sling some salt?


----------



## AccuCon

Ive been on alert...But I dont see the need yet...Probably late tonight early Sunday morning...Temps are supposed to drop below freezing...

Anyone else?


----------



## NLMCT

*prediction*

At this point, the way the models have been trending it seems to me that Tuesday/Wednesday will be an all rain event. The cold air moves in way too late to bring significant snow. A big part of this is the way the storm is moving. The track is too far inland for a major snowstorm. Is there time for this to change? Of course! So if you're a snow lover don't loose hope just yet! But from my experience, this looks to be a rain maker!

My forecast thoughts: Rain will move in during early morning hours Tuesday morning and continue throughout the day. A few wet flakes may mix with the rain inland as colder air pushes in. Not expecting much in the way of accumulation at this point. One this is for sure though, cold air will make its way into the State Tuesday night/Wednesday! Winter temperatures are making a comeback!!!! Thanks for reading!

You can always get my latest updates on my twitter at @Kevin_Arnone

-Meteorologist Kevin Arnone

thats from wtnh meteorologist
heres the link also for the full story 
http://wxedge.com/articles/20141205whats_all_this_snow_talk/page/1


----------



## leigh

Yikes,looks like this coastal storm is now heading our way.I've got a footing inspection for tues,1-2" of rain and 47 deg.I think I'll just get soaked and pour in the rain and cover with poly,glad its not snow probably a 8-12 " storm.


----------



## CashinH&P

Bernie still seems to think parts of New England will get hit with snow next week.
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/northeast-snowstorm-on-the-way/3901417444001


----------



## NLMCT

according to bernie the snow goes right above ct from pa to mass and even maine.....


----------



## NLMCT

from accuweather


----------



## a&j lawncare ll

accuweather sucks.


----------



## leigh

a&j lawncare ll;1892779 said:


> accuweather sucks.


x2.........


----------



## vlc

Accuweather always comes up with ubsurd snow accumulation predictions. 

Tried doing cleanups in the rain today. That friggin sucked! 31 hp fradan leaf loader kept clogging so I ended up taking the intake hose off and shoveling the leaves right into the machine. It was like shoveling bricks. Needless to say, I didn't get many done.


----------



## Iawr

Looks like rain for me. If this winter could start now


----------



## AccuCon

All this rain may freeze up in the morning....Temps will be in the upper 20s here

Thoughts?


----------



## Maleko

AccuCon;1893232 said:


> All this rain may freeze up in the morning....Temps will be in the upper 20s here
> 
> Thoughts?


Was just thinking the same as I looked at the hour to hour temps.


----------



## vlc

Maleko;1893240 said:


> Was just thinking the same as I looked at the hour to hour temps.


Same here. I'm going to wake up around 3 and check.


----------



## nighthawk117

vlc;1893254 said:


> Same here. I'm going to wake up around 3 and check.


Lace up your skates, this might freeze up tight in the am


----------



## nighthawk117

Temps never dropped as rapidly as "forecast" , it never ended as snow like they "forecast" , almost all of the rain dried up and it just hit 32 deg. Right on the mark, as usual !! :laughing:


----------



## vlc

Yeah, nothing in my area either.


----------



## AccuCon

Only things that iced up where elevated...Now I do have an elevated walkway at a site...But no open on sunday...

We are just warming up....In no time we will be running around like ice melting machines!


----------



## ramair2k

All rain for this nor'easter. Sucks, if cold air was in place this would have been a hell of an event!


----------



## nighthawk117

ramair2k;1893488 said:


> All rain for this nor'easter. Sucks, if cold air was in place this would have been a hell of an event!


Considering the "forecast" accuracy, watch this turn into a major dumper


----------



## vlc

AccuCon;1893464 said:


> Only things that iced up where elevated...Now I do have an elevated walkway at a site...But no open on sunday...
> 
> We are just warming up....In no time we will be running around like ice melting machines!


I can't wait!


----------



## NLMCT

looks like ct is going to get all rain tuesday into wenedsay ....


----------



## AccuCon

NLMCT;1893631 said:


> looks like ct is going to get all rain tuesday into wenedsay ....


NOAA says otherwise










That could be a freaking mess...

I just read on NOAA Albany this storm COULD linger on until possibly even Friday...freezing-slushy-icy-wet crap loads of no fun!

The lows at night dipping into the upper 20s and rising during the day...Should be interesting to say the least...


----------



## vlc

Well this isn't going to help with my cleanups predicament. I started passing off some of my customers that I don't care for to other landscapers. Mostly customers who have a hard time paying on time. That's all I really have left, them and people who waited until thanksgiving to schedule a cleanup. So I'm not really stressing anymore.


----------



## wilsonsground

Where's kart with his predictions this year?!


----------



## JCPM

I know everyone is saying rain for tonight/tomorrow for CT. After spending the day working outside am I the only one finding that hard to believe??


----------



## wilsonsground

JCPM;1894673 said:


> I know everyone is saying rain for tonight/tomorrow for CT. After spending the day working outside am I the only one finding that hard to believe??


Ya it was definitely cold today!


----------



## AccuCon

North western CT is going to get the messy stuff....It seems

Possible 1-3 by the end...However its going to be a ice/slush/rain/snow/repeat event for the next few days....As illustrated in the attachment

The NAM
http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=DIX


----------



## Maleko

AccuCon;1894678 said:


> North western CT is going to get the messy stuff....It seems
> 
> Possible 1-3 by the end...However its going to be a ice/slush/rain/snow/repeat event for the next few days....As illustrated in the attachment
> 
> The NAM
> http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=DIX


Ya just put us in a winter weather advisory


----------



## CashinH&P

JCPM;1894673 said:


> I know everyone is saying rain for tonight/tomorrow for CT. After spending the day working outside am I the only one finding that hard to believe??


I thought the same thing.


----------



## TJS

Still not putting the plow on.


----------



## BillyRgn

Look for a slippery commute, I'm thinking a good part of ct is going to see some freezing rain before the turn over to all rain, I'm hope not because there is nothing worse than ICE especially the timing


----------



## Evil Diesel

Ok. Here's the deal. It can be cold all day and night. BUT when the storm comes and the center is too close to us(ie. This storm) then warm air comes in and we get all rain. For us not well inland it might start as some flakes but will go to rain. AAnd rain heavy it will.


----------



## AccuCon

It shall be a very interesting next few days...With the temps at night hovering around or below freezing...Im thinking a salt run or two and perhaps a push for the north west corner....


----------



## ss502gmc

Got freezing rain here and it's 28 degrees


----------



## SnowFakers

Put my plow on. A boy can dream right? It won't move until the weekend anyway so why not


----------



## JCPM

SnowFakers;1895086 said:


> Put my plow on. A boy can dream right? It won't move until the weekend anyway so why not


Me too. Plow and sander on. Worst case scenario im not going anywhere tomorrow if it rains anyway.


----------



## Maleko

My lots and sidewalks were a ice rink. At 4:30am. Got a salt run in. Then within an hour or so it was pouring. 
Lots of side roads slick too. M


----------



## leigh

All rain here on coast,no icing,36 deg.My friend in Danbury got a salt run in at 4 am but its now all rain and temps above freezing.Looks like the rain will push way inland,high winds should mix in the warm air.Have to see how it works out,looks like all rain for most of us in southern new England.


----------



## ramair2k

On to the next storm, this one is all rain. =)

I heard rumblings a while back about the 15th, or after the 15th we will be prime for some cold air. Anyone looking out that far yet? Anything on the horizon?


----------



## BillyRgn

Ice ice ice, man was it slippery, have not had ice like that in a long time, accident everyware


----------



## NLMCT

all ice at my house took me 20 mins to just get down the street extremly slippery


----------



## theholycow

^I'm with those two guys. It's all glare ice, black ice, and rink ice...even my stone driveway was slick as snot.


----------



## AccuCon

Ice-a-palooza

Was ridiculous...I slid all over the place at my lots...Not fun sliding sideways down a hill...not spinning out like getting to the hill and then wheeeee...Thankfully I had the plow on used it a few times to help stop...Plow was in anchor mode, I bet you didnt know boss had that option!

And I may have an issue...Oh joy....


----------



## outdoorimagesct

AccuCon;1895449 said:


> Ice-a-palooza
> 
> Was ridiculous...I slid all over the place at my lots...Not fun sliding sideways down a hill...not spinning out like getting to the hill and then wheeeee...Thankfully I had the plow on used it a few times to help stop...Plow was in anchor mode, I bet you didnt know boss had that option!
> 
> And I may have an issue...Oh joy....


I'm in Danbury as well. We had ice on almost every lot and every walk. Salted everything once and a few twice then rain and water the rest of the day. I guess more rain into tomorrow for us but chance it could change over to snow for an inch of slush possible. Should be fun tomorrow.


----------



## SnowFakers

Shoreline going to get anything tommorow night?


----------



## Maleko

I don't think it's gonna get below 37 tonight. So I'm guessing rain all night?


----------



## SnowFakers

Anything to worry about today?


----------



## AccuCon

From what I'm seeing it may or may not be an issue in the AM with dropping temps and possible flurries in the North West...Depends on when precip. stops and if it evaporates before dropping below freezing around 3-4AM

Thinking I will be up at 3Am and investigating!


----------



## lucky921

It's sucks nothing near me hope it starts soon


----------



## CCL Landscaping

If anyone wants a laugh look at he the rants and raves section of the worcester craigslist. People going on about why we were salting in the rain and after rain


----------



## Maleko

I'm thinking salt run in the morning again.


----------



## wilsonsground

CCL Landscaping;1896979 said:


> If anyone wants a laugh look at he the rants and raves section of the worcester craigslist. People going on about why we were salting in the rain and after rain


I had to go look..that funny. They never understand ****!


----------



## rjk512

Hats off to the guy who replied. 

Getting nothing in my neck of the woods in CT despite the forecast - there's a dusting on the ground from earlier but that's it.


----------



## SnowFakers

Snowing kind or hard right now and can't see the grass anymore but nothing sticking to pavement


----------



## vlc

Nothing but rain in my area. Still in the high 30's, so no salt run for me either. Back to cleanups today


----------



## BillyRgn

I'm in Hamden, my northern accounts got a salt run, they all had around 70% of a light dusting coverage and temps were right at 32 the salt bubed most of it off before I even left the account


----------



## leigh

Light snow on coast,right at 32 deg,pavement has bare spots and a little snow in areas.Not quite enough for a salt run.Gotta drop truck off for some repairs,probably get calls as soon as I drop off lol


----------



## Maleko

Another salt run here. Woohoo. About an inch on the grass maybe. 1/4" on pavement.


----------



## CornerStoneProp

Been snowing all day and nothing here... Just wait longer I guess.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Everyday I'm salting (sing to everyday I'm hustlin). Haha just got in from another salt run. Laid it down hoping it won't refreeze tomorrow morning.


----------



## AccuCon

CCL Landscaping;1897987 said:


> Everyday I'm salting (sing to everyday I'm hustlin). Haha just got in from another salt run. Laid it down hoping it won't refreeze tomorrow morning.


Seriously...I smoked through salt this past month...In fact I think I under estimated the amount I'd need for this season, not by much...I shall remedy that next week!


----------



## vlc

Sure. Rub it in. I only got 1 and a half salt runs in so far. Which is fine because it's a pain to take my leaf box off and put the spreader in. I've been contemplating on temporarily mounting my spreader in my pickup. But it's an 8' spreader in a 6 1/2' bed. I've seen other people do it and have the tailgate down, just don't know how safe it is.


----------



## lucky921

I know guy that just put it in a 6 and half bed they don't hang over much the tailgate can't hold all that weight


----------



## AccuCon

Never really understood the short bed, you can never fit anything in it...Its always hanging over...I love my 8'...When it comes to trucks I've found that the smaller ones just never are enough...

Also everybody thinks they are a snow and ice removal expert, they are not!


----------



## BillyRgn

vlc;1898076 said:


> Sure. Rub it in. I only got 1 and a half salt runs in so far. Which is fine because it's a pain to take my leaf box off and put the spreader in. I've been contemplating on temporarily mounting my spreader in my pickup. But it's an 8' spreader in a 6 1/2' bed. I've seen other people do it and have the tailgate down, just don't know how safe it is.


I was in a similar situation a couple of times, with the tailgate down an 8ft sander fits pretty good, I was also worried about tailgate weight and snapping one of the cables so what I did was l took 2 -2x4"s to sit the sander on, I placed them both width wise, one up front by the cab and the other at the rear of the bed, not on the tailgate so there was no weight at all on the tailgate. It worked fine, not something I would do long term but for a storm here and there it's not to bad in my opinion. I would not over load the sander as the only concern is that you have more weight behind the axle than usual because the rear axle is no longer centered on the load. Just an idea, I have all my sanders wired up so they are all interchangeable from truck to truck using the same style plug and wiring. instead of hardwiring the short bed, I got an extra controller, for the controller power I put a cigerete plug on it and just a long cable with a plug that I can sneak through the extended cab door or window(just be carefull not to pinch it). Now I have an extra controller that can be used anyware or in anyone's truck without any modifications, it is also great when servicing or wasing when the sander is out of the truck, my jump pack has a cigerete power supply port so I just plug the controller in there and I can run the sander off the truck


----------



## AccuCon

I found this



> The most common cable used for tailgate support cables is 3/16" stainless wire rope (¼"with vinyl jacket). An individual cable has a breaking strength of about 4200 lbs. and a safe working load of about 840 lbs. Does this mean that you can safely put a 1680 lb. (2 x 840)load on your tailgate? No it does not! There are two ways a tailgate can fail. The tailgate can buckle, or a tailgate cable or cables can break.


http://ridertailgate.com/loading-truck-bed-using-ramps-s1/

The tailgate is pretty freaking strong I know I've had a couple few hundred pounds on it....


----------



## theholycow

> There are two ways a tailgate can fail. The tailgate can buckle, or a tailgate cable or cables can break.


Or the tailgate cable anchors can fail.


----------



## leigh

AccuCon;1898288 said:


> Never really understood the short bed, you can never fit anything in it...Its always hanging over...I love my 8'...When it comes to trucks I've found that the smaller ones just never are enough...
> 
> Also everybody thinks they are a snow and ice removal expert, they are not!


I've got a shortbed and I'm a snow and ice removal expert! At least my wife thinks sowesport


----------



## Evil Diesel

8' box all the way. I wouldn't even consider buying a truck with anything less.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Back when the tundra came out and everyone thought they were the replacement for F150 etc... This is what owners of 4wheelers etc were doing to their brand new tundra tailgates... Couldn't even hold up a standard 4 wheeler!! Just google Tundra tailgate failure


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Flurries falling


----------



## theholycow

07PSDCREW;1898569 said:


> Back when the tundra came out and everyone thought they were the replacement for F150 etc... This is what owners of 4wheelers etc were doing to their brand new tundra tailgates... Couldn't even hold up a standard 4 wheeler!! Just google Tundra tailgate failure




My dad picked up some roof shingles on a frosty day. Stepped on the gas, they slid and whacked the tailgate. I suspect a domestic would have survived unscathed but I don't know that for sure...all I know is the Toyota went the next 300,000 miles like this:









That's fully latched, the sheet metal is just further back than the structure. You can't see it but the whole thing is bowed out at the center, too.

I'm not sure who has the last laugh anymore, though.

That 2002 Tundra is now beat to hell and, over the course of its lifespan, has had more than one catastrophic front end failures at speed where the front wheel breaks off/folds under due to Toyota's lame engineering (ball joints mismanufactured, recalled, and the new ones mismanufactured the same way (then eventually recalled again); another time, strut breaking apart but not from rust). The frame was known for rusting, but when it got old and rusty Toyota took the body off and either replaced the frame (and anything necessary for that job, as well as spare wheels/tires lost from rotted mounts) or blasted and POR15'd it. That truck sits in my yard as a project for me to refurbish in the spring.

On the other hand, my 2002 Sierra 1500 has been safer. Its most dangerous failure has been prematurely rotted brake lines, but even when one would spring a leak I could safely brake. It has always run smoother, been tougher, had more ability to do real work. However, the frame is rotting to dust, as well as rockers and cab corners. A lot of folks have the 4L60E transmission fail on them, though mine has handled my (mostly) more gentle driving style just fine.

If I can find ball joints that I can trust with my life more than the ones Toyota made, that Tundra has another 10 years of life left. No matter what I do, my GMC has maybe 2 years left of turning to rust dust before I scoop it up with a fireplace shovel or Shop Vac into the Toyota and take it for a drive to let it blow out along the road like some kind of post-cremation ash spreading ceremony.

I'll never forgive Toyota for risking my dad's life with that ball joint fiasco and their crappy front end and I've never particularly liked that truck but credit where credit is due...they really put in the effort to make sure their truck lasts long enough to claim that their stuff lasts.


----------



## mercer_me

07PSDCREW;1898569 said:


> Back when the tundra came out and everyone thought they were the replacement for F150 etc... This is what owners of 4wheelers etc were doing to their brand new tundra tailgates... Couldn't even hold up a standard 4 wheeler!! Just google Tundra tailgate failure


That was only for the 2007 model. My Dad and I haul 4-wheelers in his 2010 and my 2012 all the time with out a problem.


----------



## vlc

BillyRgn;1898306 said:


> I was in a similar situation a couple of times, with the tailgate down an 8ft sander fits pretty good, I was also worried about tailgate weight and snapping one of the cables so what I did was l took 2 -2x4"s to sit the sander on, I placed them both width wise, one up front by the cab and the other at the rear of the bed, not on the tailgate so there was no weight at all on the tailgate. It worked fine, not something I would do long term but for a storm here and there it's not to bad in my opinion. I would not over load the sander as the only concern is that you have more weight behind the axle than usual because the rear axle is no longer centered on the load. Just an idea, I have all my sanders wired up so they are all interchangeable from truck to truck using the same style plug and wiring. instead of hardwiring the short bed, I got an extra controller, for the controller power I put a cigerete plug on it and just a long cable with a plug that I can sneak through the extended cab door or window(just be carefull not to pinch it). Now I have an extra controller that can be used anyware or in anyone's truck without any modifications, it is also great when servicing or wasing when the sander is out of the truck, my jump pack has a cigerete power supply port so I just plug the controller in there and I can run the sander off the truck


Good ideas! I like the the lighter plug suggestion. Think I'll have to do that. This truck was bought as a family vehicle/backup plow truck. Since I downsized, I sold off my 8' bed chevy and made this my main plow truck. It's just easier to maneuver in driveways than my 12' dump body. And I can fit all 4 of my kids in it. 
Looks like a quiet week, so I took the family on a little vacation in mystic, ct this weekend. Then only 6 more days of cleanups!


----------



## Evil Diesel

Well I think we should all be ready around Christmas. I think the sh#@ is going to hit the fan.


----------



## wilsonsground

Evil Diesel;1899103 said:


> Well I think we should all be ready around Christmas. I think the sh#@ is going to hit the fan.


I hope so!


----------



## vlc

I hope so too. That would be a nice little Christmas bonus


----------



## lucky921

The pattern going to change after next weekend and we we might have 3 to 4 chances of snow before Christmas let's hope


----------



## aclawn

Some models, like the latest Euro, suggest some very interesting weather in the east right before Christmas. Still too early to know 4 sure.
One thing is becoming more certain though: temperatures will get much colder (well below normal) beyond Christmas in the northeast.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Possible snow storm next weekend. Still something to watch


----------



## durafish

CCL Landscaping;1900616 said:


> Possible snow storm next weekend. Still something to watch


Where/when?


----------



## ramair2k

durafish;1900617 said:


> Where/when?


I think I heard Saturday night into Sunday but not positive. I also heard some of the local Mets saying this will be a RI, Cape and South storm. Its still a ways out so subject to change...


----------



## linckeil

i was just looking at my records from last season. in my area we had 3 plowable events before Christmas - 12/10 (3"), 12/15 (5"), and 12/17 (4"). that was a great start to the season. 

usually i probably average about one plowable event before Christmas. so 3 last year was not typical. this year i went out on Thanksgiving for the 3" we got. but another before santa comes sure would be nice.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

ramair2k;1900665 said:


> I think I heard Saturday night into Sunday but not positive. I also heard some of the local Mets saying this will be a RI, Cape and South storm. Its still a ways out so subject to change...


 Right. It's so close and can move all over the place. Just mentioning it in case people have weekend plans being so close to the holiday. I won't really say anything more until the afternoon runs on Thursday. Until then it's a coin toss.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

linckeil;1900735 said:


> i was just looking at my records from last season. in my area we had 3 plowable events before Christmas - 12/10 (3"), 12/15 (5"), and 12/17 (4"). that was a great start to the season.
> 
> usually i probably average about one plowable event before Christmas. so 3 last year was not typical. this year i went out on Thanksgiving for the 3" we got. but another before santa comes sure would be nice.


On a side note I just subscribed to weatherworks. It was nice to be able to look back and check one of the storms last year. The other day


----------



## SnowFakers

Just got an email from central parts warehouse warning me about sat/sund storm. They are just trying to sell parts but showed an accuweather map for snow


----------



## AccuCon

leigh;1898534 said:


> I've got a shortbed and I'm a snow and ice removal expert! At least my wife thinks sowesport


I wasnt talking about (most) the people on this forum...Your average busy body watching too much HGTV

Whats this possible freezing drizzle..Looks like an early wake up and then back to bed...but who knows...

Then possible snow showers wed morning...have the weathermen lost it


----------



## durafish

I'm finally ready so hopefully it'll snow. Even polished the xblade!


----------



## aclawn




----------



## CCL Landscaping

AccuCon;1901156 said:


> I wasnt talking about (most) the people on this forum...Your average busy body watching too much HGTV
> 
> Whats this possible freezing drizzle..Looks like an early wake up and then back to bed...but who knows...
> 
> Then possible snow showers wed morning...have the weathermen lost it


Anyone see any freeze out there? I see nothing yet but supposedly it hasn't moved in completely yet


----------



## AccuCon

I was out didnt see anything....

Had one lot that was in a valley and needed slight attention other than that it was good to go

Should be above freezing by day break so I say its a non-issue

Anybody see anything on whats cooking for Sunday AM....Saw a possible track looked like $now


----------



## aclawn

There one thing i see the 540 line is on our side for widespread snow.Thumbs Up


----------



## NLMCT

what exactly does that mean and where did you get that from


----------



## aclawn

NLMCT;1901899 said:


> what exactly does that mean and where did you get that from


This is the ECWMF for this upcoming Sunday from Weatherbell Analytics.
What we can get from this is that the air is cold with a weak high pressure system to the north, and the storm is strong, but clearly out to sea.


----------



## aclawn

HOWEVER, this map is not telling the story behind this storm, as often is the case when looking at surface maps -- You can get very little information from these, other than what the final outcome is forecasted to be.


----------



## NLMCT

aclawn;1901908 said:


> HOWEVER, this map is not telling the story behind this storm, as often is the case when looking at surface maps -- You can get very little information from these, other than what the final outcome is forecasted to be.


so from the map we would have a wide spread snow or its all out to sea ?


----------



## aclawn

Gfs model look good for us widespread snow,now the model above ECWMF look like ots still early it all over place. i will update more on thursday.The players are there, and if the trends continue and the storm out west remains within our jet stream, the ridge in the Midwest will pump more causing the pattern to buckle, and the trough in turn will be able to dig more, and allow more interaction between our northern and southern jet streams -- And abracadabra, you have your big storm!


----------



## SnowFakers

Oh my, finished up the weight box and am all done with cleanups. Get to relax now! Id be ok with snow on sunday, got a Christmas party Saturday night I don't want to attend! Let it snow!


----------



## aclawn

GFS model look good for us if it sticks.With light snow.


----------



## NLMCT

aclawn;1901920 said:


> Gfs model look good for us widespread snow,now the model above ECWMF look like ots still early it all over place. i will update more on thursday.The players are there, and if the trends continue and the storm out west remains within our jet stream, the ridge in the Midwest will pump more causing the pattern to buckle, and the trough in turn will be able to dig more, and allow more interaction between our northern and southern jet streams -- And abracadabra, you have your big storm!


where do you get all this info from... and your knowledge ?


----------



## AccuCon

The internet is pretty awesome


----------



## aclawn

NLMCT;1901964 said:


> where do you get all this info from... and your knowledge ?


GFS is free to all of us the only one we have to pay a premium is thE EURO.
no knowledge,no school, just over the years of reading and looking on internet and here with a old buddy kart.

Here a few links
http://www.paranormalweather.com/weather.html
http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/new-york-city-ny/weather-radar?play=1
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/
http://models.weatherbell.com/


----------



## RWS81

*polish*



durafish;1901161 said:


> I'm finally ready so hopefully it'll snow. Even polished the xblade!


Hey how do you polish your x blade? Hopefully some action this weekend..


----------



## vlc

Looks like all rain for me this weekend. Should be done with cleanups Monday/Tuesday. Anyone else still blowing leaves?


----------



## RWS81

vlc;1902581 said:


> Looks like all rain for me this weekend. Should be done with cleanups Monday/Tuesday. Anyone else still blowing leaves?


Yes tomorrow and friday then done.


----------



## leigh

vlc;1902581 said:


> Looks like all rain for me this weekend. Should be done with cleanups Monday/Tuesday. Anyone else still blowing leaves?


Don't do leaves but this weather is helping my house renovations,laying block and would like to pour slab for garage before xmass. If its not going to snow I would prefer warm temps.Hope I'm not jinxing things!


----------



## rlmlandscape

Blowing leaves today and tomorrow. Then packing up the skid and equipment to go finish parents patio in nj for Christmas.


----------



## unhcp

If this weekend doesn't bring snow, I think next week will bring something.


----------



## CashinH&P

God I hope so! Im getting bored waiting for snow. Theres only so much firewood to cut.


----------



## ramair2k

Local Boston area Mets are saying Sunday's storm along with Christmas Eve/Day storm is rain. No real cold air in sight until after the New Year. Lets hope their wrong.


----------



## nighthawk117

ramair2k;1902738 said:


> Local Boston area Mets are saying Sunday's storm along with Christmas Eve/Day storm is rain. No real cold air in sight until after the New Year. Lets hope their wrong.


I believe that the weather we are seeing in December was forecast as being warmer than average and with more precipitation (rain) from one of the long range NOAA predictions this past fall. I think the farmers almanac also mentioned this kind of weather as well.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Anything tonight? Possible salt run?


----------



## Evil Diesel

It doesn't look good for this weekend either. Looks to be weak and out to sea. Hopefully the Christmas storm is something good but as of now that seems to be rain for us.


----------



## vlc

Ok, off topic (most of my posts are  but can I load a 20' container on a trailer with a t190 bobcat? Found one for cheap in the next town over and trying to figure out how to get it home without hiring a ramp truck.


----------



## leigh

Looks like my famous formula for wealth and fame is in jeopardy - 1-2-4-4-2


----------



## Maleko

I bought a new snow blower. So it's not gonna snow.


----------



## BillyRgn

Maleko;1903053 said:


> I bought a new snow blower. So it's not gonna snow.


Good someone to blame ... It's all your fault!!! Just kidding


----------



## leigh

vlc;1903046 said:


> Ok, off topic (most of my posts are  but can I load a 20' container on a trailer with a t190 bobcat? Found one for cheap in the next town over and trying to figure out how to get it home without hiring a ramp truck.


No you can't.


----------



## Evil Diesel

I Think a lot of us will be busy in January. Let this crap happen in Dec. Jan will be much better


----------



## CCL Landscaping

leigh;1903059 said:


> No you can't.


Agreed. Too heavy


----------



## vlc

Ok. Ramp truck it is.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

vlc;1903072 said:


> Ok. Ramp truck it is.


Countryside towing... 978-562-2313. I worked for them and they are decent company. Ask to have Arthur move it. He's good.


----------



## FordFisherman

Ughhh...had three pushes in by this date last year.


----------



## Evil Diesel

Don't loose faith. Winter is coming. 4 yrs ago winter came in with a vengeance. 6 weeks of Winter Hell


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Flurries accumulating on the cars. Check your higher elevation properties this morning. Might be surprised


----------



## ramair2k

CCL Landscaping;1903598 said:


> Flurries accumulating on the cars. Check your higher elevation properties this morning. Might be surprised


What's this grumbling about a new years eve storm??? Could be big?


----------



## quigleysiding

Im glad it hasn"t snowed yet .All this good weather has been great for doing roofs and siding jobs, payup


----------



## aclawn




----------



## leigh

I had an odd feeling over the last week or so,couldn't figure out why I was feeling a little lost regarding weather forecast.Then it hit me,the high priestess of hoochie forecasting has moved on, so long Erika Martin:salute:
(wtnh new haven 8)


----------



## AccuCon

So it looks like this weekend is a OTS...or is it???? 

However they are saying temps for the beginning of the year are going to be below average, hopefully we get some moisture along with that and BAM snow-a-palooza!!!


----------



## aclawn

All rain for christmas.


----------



## AccuCon

*Off topic question for all us CT boys

Im thinking about getting SAM pro wings for my boss 8' anyone have any issue with johnny law in regards to plow widths?

I have looked up the regs. and CT follows fed guidelines for 102.36" max width...Is there any exception to snow plows in CT?

Using the trusty Pythagorean formula and the boss width specifications (96" plow total width at 30 degree angle is 83") I was able to calculate that angled with the SAM wings on my 8' boss I would be 105.5" or 3.14" over width wah wah wahhhhhhhh.....

I know I could just pop them off between accounts or after major storms...Just curious if anyone has gotten nabbed for this?


----------



## aclawn

AccuCon;1904890 said:


> *Off topic question for all us CT boys
> 
> Im thinking about getting SAM pro wings for my boss 8' anyone have any issue with johnny law in regards to plow widths?
> 
> I have looked up the regs. and CT follows fed guidelines for 102.36" max width...Is there any exception to snow plows in CT?
> 
> Using the trusty Pythagorean formula and the boss width specifications (96" plow total width at 30 degree angle is 83") I was able to calculate that angled with the SAM wings on my 8' boss I would be 105.5" or 3.14" over width wah wah wahhhhhhhh.....
> 
> I know I could just pop them off between accounts or after major storms...Just curious if anyone has gotten nabbed for this?


I've had them for years on a 7.5" western never had problems.


----------



## AccuCon

aclawn;1904916 said:


> I've had them for years on a 7.5" western never had problems.


Good to know...though angled with a 7.5' plow you are still legal at apporx 98" wide....110" straight however 

Do you like them?


----------



## Maleko

leigh;1904622 said:


> I had an odd feeling over the last week or so,couldn't figure out why I was feeling a little lost regarding weather forecast.Then it hit me,the high priestess of hoochie forecasting has moved on, so long Erika Martin:salute:
> (wtnh new haven 8)


Wait,, what? 
Where did she go?


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Salt run tonight maybe plowable for some of you se mass guys


----------



## leigh

Maleko;1905175 said:


> Wait,, what?
> Where did she go?


Didn't say yet ,tba.


----------



## vlc

AccuCon;1904925 said:


> Good to know...though angled with a 7.5' plow you are still legal at apporx 98" wide....110" straight however
> 
> Do you like them?


I have them on both of my plows. HUGE time saver! I'll never plow without them again.


----------



## TJS

I started a thread about making hydraulic contolled wings for this reason as well as a few narrow areas i need to do.


----------



## aclawn

AccuCon;1904925 said:


> Good to know...though angled with a 7.5' plow you are still legal at apporx 98" wide....110" straight however
> 
> Do you like them?


There great if ur Normal time to clean was 8hrs will cut that Time down to 6hrs!!! These will instantly increase your profit. You spend a lot less time cleaning up and that is the major difference. Only thing I do not like about these were the hardware that came with them. I upgraded to grade 8 stuff. I also tack weld the mounts to the mold board. I can say that I will never plow with out them again. if you don't want to spend BIG money on a expandable plow time to save time buy these at a fraction of the price and put more money in your pocket. They keep ALOT of snow from trailing off the edge of the blade and help you PUSH incredible piles of snow. They also act as a type of curb guard as the heavy duty rubber scraper edge will flex where a steel edge could not. I clear a few small parking lots and space is always a challenge - these wings help me to stack more snow, higher, thereby taking up less space. It's just like having a 10' plow, but even better, because you can easily have your 8' plow back by removing (4) pins.Has saved as much 25% to 35% on my plow times for large open lots.

Cons: EXCEPT the rubber did not last one season before tearing and disappearing. I assume it is a poor grade of rubber given that is approx. 3/4" thick. Still trying to find replacements. "


----------



## vlc

I added thick steel flat stock running between te rubber mounting bolts. Also added a 3rd bolt to the top corner of the rubber edge. I fully welded and bolted the mounts to the moldboard for extra strength. Haven't had any problems yet.


----------



## vlc

CCL Landscaping;1905590 said:


> Salt run tonight maybe plowable for some of you se mass guys


Thanks for the warning! I haven't been looking at the weather. Just mounted my spreader in my 2500. Going to wire it up when my fingers thaw a bit.


----------



## vlc

Like a glove


----------



## aclawn

vlc;1905681 said:


> I added thick steel flat stock running between te rubber mounting bolts. Also added a 3rd bolt to the top corner of the rubber edge.


Great idea!going to try it.


----------



## aclawn

A sneaking one in the works!::salute:


----------



## SnowFakers

Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SnowFakers

Been snowing here for about an hour. No
Accumulations obviously. Put plow on in case we get a surprise


----------



## aclawn

Crazy Gust christmas day.


----------



## mjlawncare

got a salt run in this morning everything coated in snow still snowing


----------



## vlc

mjlawncare;1906339 said:


> got a salt run in this morning everything coated in snow still snowing


Nothing up here. Not even enough to call a dusting.


----------



## ramair2k

vlc;1906346 said:


> Nothing up here. Not even enough to call a dusting.


Same here, north of Boston. Not even a flake. Any storms on the horizon that look promising?


----------



## Maleko

mjlawncare;1906339 said:


> got a salt run in this morning everything coated in snow still snowing


Same here. Woke up to the sweet sound of the town clowns salting the roads. State was dumping salt too. One town had nothing. The next town totally covered. Elevation spots was the winner today.


----------



## AccuCon

Had about 1/2" around 4AM on most accounts...Salted for the win!


----------



## wilsonsground

aclawn;1905784 said:


> A sneaking one in the works!::salute:


We'll see!


----------



## aclawn

ramair2k;1906366 said:


> Any storms on the horizon that look promising?


 looks kind of interesting around12/30 & 1/5/15 the ensembles for a few runs now has the first "legit" shot at something after the pattern shift...hopefully it looks better as we get closer.interesting.First week of 2015.This is 240hrs out.


----------



## CashinH&P

I hope so! Im trying to save for a house and a few good storms a month would really help!


----------



## aclawn

x2 i need atleast ten events paybills and break even.maybe a little  money.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

There is enough snow here that my girls just went outside and had a quick snowball fight. The cars are covered but the pavement has a thin, spotty cover. I wish it would just snow already and stop teasing us!


----------



## vlc

It's been flurrying all day here. Nothing stuck, of course. Is it going keep going tonight? I'd like at least a coating so I can empty my spreader.


----------



## BillyRgn

My truck is covered and it's coming down pretty good, it has flurried all day


----------



## aclawn

First day of winter is Sunday but at least 7-10 days before true Arctic cold invades


----------



## FordFisherman

07PSDCREW;1906817 said:


> There is enough snow here that my girls just went outside and had a quick snowball fight. The cars are covered but the pavement has a thin, spotty cover. I wish it would just snow already and stop teasing us!


I hear ya on that! We need some real snow already...


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Happy first day of winter yall!


----------



## leigh

CCL Landscaping;1907055 said:


> Happy first day of winter yall!


Days are getting longer now,spring is just around the corner! Better get at least 10 -12 events,i haven't worked much in 3 months,total rehab of my house along with a garage addition.I need 60k by spring lol :crying:


----------



## mansf123

Looks like some black ice tonight. Who's planning on salting?


----------



## blacksmoke

I have a 7.5 fisher poly caster sander for sale bought last December always cleaned and washed out after every storm. Sander was indoors all year. Do not need it any longer is the only reason for selling if anyone knows anybody interested.


----------



## leigh

blacksmoke;1907103 said:


> I have a 7.5 fisher poly caster sander for sale bought last December always cleaned and washed out after every storm. Sander was indoors all year. Do not need it any longer is the only reason for selling if anyone knows anybody interested.


Was thinking about buying a new saltdogg.How much? Might be a good alternative.


----------



## aclawn

What size is it or model, how much $.


----------



## blacksmoke

leigh;1907117 said:


> Was thinking about buying a new saltdogg.How much? Might be a good alternative.


A brand new one goes for 4300.00 plus tax I was looking to get 3200.00


----------



## blacksmoke

aclawn;1907125 said:


> What size is it or model, how much $.


It's the 7.5 foot model which will hold over 2 tons of sand and salt with no problems and the lids will cover the load. Looking to get 3200.00


----------



## AccuCon

Looks like another early morning salt run!


----------



## aclawn

blacksmoke;1907145 said:


> It's the 7.5 foot model which will hold over 2 tons of sand and salt with no problems and the lids will cover the load. Looking to get 3200.00


Sry what i meant by size is it a (1.5 cu. yd., 1.8 cu. yd., 2.5 cu. yd.),


----------



## blacksmoke

aclawn;1907193 said:


> Sry what i meant by size is it a (1.5 cu. yd., 1.8 cu. yd., 2.5 cu. yd.),


It's the 1.5 cu yd model


----------



## abbe

blacksmoke;1907199 said:


> It's the 1.5 cu yd model


Send me a pm with your contact info please.


----------



## blacksmoke

abbe;1907311 said:


> Send me a pm with your contact info please.


It won't let me send you a pm for some reason see if you can send me one or send me your email address


----------



## blacksmoke

aclawn;1907193 said:


> Sry what i meant by size is it a (1.5 cu. yd., 1.8 cu. yd., 2.5 cu. yd.),


I can't read your message on here u can email me at [email protected]


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Anyone get out and salt?


----------



## BillyRgn

Not down here, it was 34 and wet no Ice


----------



## aclawn

No just wet payment here 37


----------



## aclawn

60 degrees Wednesday !:angry:


----------



## AccuCon

32-33 Just wet...Had a little walk touch up in the shady area...but it was a waste of fuel...



aclawn;1907684 said:


> 60 degrees Wednesday !:angry:


Yeah but did you see the lows after wed...heading back into the teens Thumbs Up


----------



## aclawn

Yes Cold pattern coming around the 28th and aftter that interesting first week of new year.


----------



## aclawn

HTML:


----------



## AccuCon

January is looking to be a cold one...Who would have thought, right, I mean January in New England...I was expecting 60s!


----------



## AccuCon

> Climate Fun Facts!
> 
> Since snowfall has been sparse (to say the least) so far this winter, we took a look through the climate records to see how past winters fared which have had similar seasonal snowfall totals through December 22.
> 
> For example, the seasonal total in Worcester has been 8.7 inches so far this winter. We took the average of past winters which have had up to that total through this date, and also found the seasons with the lowest and highest totals.
> 
> As you can see in the graph below, there is a lot of variability. But, on the average, seasonal snowfall tends to be below normal for the four climate sites.
> 
> Of course, past performance is not necessarily an indication of future trends, but it's interesting to see how past winters have turned out!












So basically what they are saying is this is an average year, but, we could get a lot more or a lot less....


----------



## aclawn

The last couple of year spoiled us.


----------



## AccuCon

aclawn;1908566 said:


> The last couple of year spoiled us.


I could care if we only get the Average as long as its broken out into 4" storms with salt runs in between


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Ya we didn't get anything here either. But we made it into a training run for one of the guys. I wouldn't mind 15 6 inch storms. I've got my eye on a new used truck


----------



## leigh

Did anyone else notice that the last 4 days was an epic fail as far as forecasting goes! What a joke when these guys with billions of $$ of equipment cant get the forecast right as its occurring lol.A little baby low forms and just sits there,models are so bad at offshore low development.And we continue to even pay attention to forecasts one week out! Its a complete waste of time lol

PS mid Jan looking good for massive storms !


----------



## JCPM

I honestly dont care if it doesnt snow at all. I just wish we werent getting so much rain.


----------



## aclawn

AccuCon;1908623 said:


> I could care if we only get the Average as long as its broken out into 4" storms with salt runs in between


I hope we don't catch up in one shot!Thumbs Up


----------



## aclawn




----------



## AccuCon

I really dislike winter rain...just syaing


----------



## unhcp

AccuCon;1908802 said:


> I really dislike winter rain...just syaing


I agree with you nothing worse in the winter.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

keep your eye on the 4th or 5th of jan. I'm thinking a plowable event of least 2 inches right now, of course that could change.


----------



## SnowFakers

MSsnowplowing;1909058 said:


> keep your eye on the 4th or 5th of jan. I'm thinking a plowable event of least 2 inches right now, of course that could change.


Man don't tease


----------



## MSsnowplowing

SnowFakers;1909251 said:


> Man don't tease


eagle grove IA. keep an eye on them.

Almost without fail last year every time in jan and feb and early march they got snow, we got the same snow 3-4 days later.


----------



## KartAnimal29

wilsonsground;1894612 said:


> Where's kart with his predictions this year?!


 Nothing really to talk about right now. I'm waiting on a few things to change right now but it does look like Winter does start next week.


----------



## AccuCon

KartAnimal29;1909602 said:


> Nothing really to talk about right now. I'm waiting on a few things to change right now but it does look like Winter does start next week.


Yup let the "Parade of Storms" begin


----------



## 348

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## unhcp

KartAnimal29;1909602 said:


> Nothing really to talk about right now. I'm waiting on a few things to change right now but it does look like Winter does start next week.


That would be a nice, we know its eventually coming but the sooner the better.


----------



## AccuCon

The 29th has a possibility of being a real winter s%&* storm...

Friday looks like it may be a salt run with temps dipping down below freezing Christmas night and all the rain Christmas day....


----------



## vlc

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Merry Christmas to all my plowsite peeps!


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Merry Christmas to all. And to all a snowy winter


----------



## AccuCon

Merry Christmas....all I want for Christmas is snow lots and lots of snow!!!!!


----------



## Evil Diesel

Merry Christmas to everyone on here. Hopefully the New Year brings lots of snow


----------



## aclawn

Merry Christmas! to everyone


----------



## aclawn

This afternoon, the American and Canadian forecast models became aligned around the idea of a significant east coast snow storm that would bring a plowable amount of snow from New York City south to Washington, DC, with the heaviest amounts.
The European forecast model doesn't agree, bringing snow to the northern half of New England and non-snow precipitation south of there.

December 30 and January 3 i hope we kick off the new year with fresh snowcover!


----------



## wilsonsground

aclawn;1910637 said:


> This afternoon, the American and Canadian forecast models became aligned around the idea of a significant east coast snow storm that would bring a plowable amount of snow from New York City south to Washington, DC, with the heaviest amounts.
> The European forecast model doesn't agree, bringing snow to the northern half of New England and non-snow precipitation south of there.
> 
> December 30 and January 3 i hope we kick off the new year with fresh snowcover!


I hope it comes into southern nh


----------



## CornerStoneProp

Figures I am the best man in my brothers wedding on the 3rd... I tried to warn him not to get married in the winter!


----------



## snopushin ford

It looks like the temps are going to drop before any snow, I hope the ground freezes like a rock! Then bring on the snow!


----------



## aclawn

Arctic surges & 1060 mb highs ... see if it pans out over next 2-weeks!


----------



## ss502gmc

I need it to snow like yesterday!!!! I can't remember the last time it's been this bad! I haven't even spread a salt crystal yet!


----------



## aclawn

What we need is patience. These weak El Nino's, which is what we are in right now, typically start off slow, and are loaded very heavily in the back -- Meaning the second half is a lot more snowy and fun.
So, for those asking about the big storm after New Years... Rain seems likely at this point. Given the pattern going forward as shown below, you can see the general flow of the jet stream strongly supports a storm that cuts right through the great lakes.


----------



## leigh

We'll all be crying for a break from snow soon.:crying: Forget these stupid coastal lows, the money makerspayup are the alberta clippers.Nice quick 1-3"ers every week.


----------



## SnowFakers

Just got a call to go and do one last cleanup. Cleaned up this ladies property 3 times now and now she calls saying that her family noticed some leaves around the stairs that must have blown in and she want me to do a once over again. Sure, another Benjamin ill be right over thanks


----------



## BillyRgn

SnowFakers;1911941 said:


> Just got a call to go and do one last cleanup. Cleaned up this ladies property 3 times now and now she calls saying that her family noticed some leaves around the stairs that must have blown in and she want me to do a once over again. Sure, another Benjamin ill be right over thanks


Man those are free money, last one I did like that I did not even bring a blower, just a green barrel, rake and shovel..


----------



## CashinH&P

SnowFakers;1911941 said:


> Just got a call to go and do one last cleanup. Cleaned up this ladies property 3 times now and now she calls saying that her family noticed some leaves around the stairs that must have blown in and she want me to do a once over again. Sure, another Benjamin ill be right over thanks


 yup doing the same thing this weekend, 6 clean ups. Put the leaf loader back on the trailer, loaded up a mower.


----------



## aclawn

I hope this weather come back in April!


----------



## MSsnowplowing

The 4th is looking good for almost 3"


----------



## leigh

MSsnowplowing;1912058 said:


> The 4th is looking good for almost 3"


Which month?


----------



## CCL Landscaping

MSsnowplowing;1912058 said:


> The 4th is looking good for almost 3"


Ya I saw that too. As of right now looks like a long duration event. But still a week out


----------



## MSsnowplowing

leigh;1912193 said:


> Which month?


Jan. Like I said keep an eye on IA, what they get we tend to get 3-4 days later


----------



## leigh

MSsnowplowing;1912249 said:


> Jan. Like I said keep an eye on IA, what they get we tend to get 3-4 days later


Just joking lol. Looks like rain and 52 deg for me, oh well!


----------



## Evil Diesel

I hope I'm wrong but I think we can write off January for any plowable snow. February looks to be fairly decent at this point. We need the NAO to go negative and get rid of the SE ridge for this winter to even be salvageable.


----------



## AccuCon

Evil Diesel;1912510 said:


> I hope I'm wrong but I think we can write off January for any plowable snow. February looks to be fairly decent at this point. We need the NAO to go negative and get rid of the SE ridge for this winter to even be salvageable.


Winter started like 7 days ago....Settle down tanto


----------



## aclawn

Evil Diesel;1912510 said:


> I hope I'm wrong but I think we can write off January for any plowable snow. February looks to be fairly decent at this point. We need the NAO to go negative and get rid of the SE ridge for this winter to even be salvageable.


I see no snow also hope not,Yes neg NAO looks to arrived around the 26th and according to the the MJO a snowy pattern for feb.
HERE A GOOD MET I FOLLOW YOUTUBE VIDEO ..


----------



## nighthawk117

AccuCon;1912543 said:


> Winter started like 7 days ago....Settle down tanto


That would be "Tonto"


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Evil Diesel

aclawn;1912554 said:


> I see no snow also hope not,Yes neg NAO looks to arrived around the 26th and according to the the MJO a snowy pattern for feb.
> HERE A GOOD MET I FOLLOW YOUTUBE VIDEO ..


Yah DT offers a lot of good information for a non pay site. Hope the MJO is correct for Feb


----------



## aclawn

Evil Diesel;1912574 said:


> Yah DT offers a lot of good information for a non pay site. Hope the MJO is correct for Feb


DT is more into mid-alantic states,another pretty gd met on facebook is JB hes more into our area.I follow both.


----------



## AccuCon

Wow really guys....really 

Tough crowd

Problem with the NAO....It just changes when it wants...

As defined " ...It is part of the Arctic oscillation, and varies over time with no particular periodicity."

~edit

I just watched 15 mins of DT and wtf....So basically February is going to be a snowy month, hmm isn't February always a snowy month????


----------



## aclawn

I would love snow tomorrow,but the way thing look it's not good for us.What DT trying to say is we will go into a snow pattern end of mth,i'm pretty sure hes right being it's a snowing month anyway..Not this **** rain pattern that were in now.


----------



## leigh

nighthawk117;1912557 said:


> That would be "Tonto"


Ct accent!


----------



## aclawn

Just looked 2005-2006 up. It seems really similiar to this year so far. December was average to slightly above normal. January started off above normal until mid month when the pattern changed. Once the pattern changed, this storm happened.


----------



## Evil Diesel

Don't get me wrong, I wish it would snow at least once a week during the winter months. But I'm also a realist. This pattern we're in is just not favorable for east coast snow storms. I truly hope things change before February.


----------



## aclawn

Much of the time I put long range forecasting into the same grouping as simple Farmers Almanac...There is much luck involved as there is some skill...
Anyway, ...Still... since before well before Xmas, nothing has really changed. We're still brow beating but until we break this puppy down and herald in the new paradigm, may as well engage my other hobbies ... otherwise we may be in for a tedious vacuum in non-and-or-uninteresting events.


----------



## Evil Diesel

At the very least this weather might weed out the lowball guys.


----------



## Evil Diesel

aclawn;1912697 said:


> Much of the time I put long range forecasting into the same grouping as simple Farmers Almanac...There is much luck involved as there is some skill...
> Anyway, ...Still... since before well before Xmas, nothing has really changed. We're still brow beating but until we break this puppy down and herald in the new paradigm, may as well engage my other hobbies ... otherwise we may be in for a tedious vacuum in non-and-or-uninteresting events.


There is absolutely nothing interesting weather related


----------



## aclawn

Just a whole lot of craiglist listing after the season coming from lowballer!


----------



## Evil Diesel

aclawn;1912833 said:


> Just a whole lot of craiglist listing after the season coming from lowballer!


Ya but usually it's just crap


----------



## MSsnowplowing

That's why you should have at least 75% of your contracts as seasonally.
You get paid whether it snows or not.


----------



## aclawn

MSsnowplowing;1912859 said:


> That's why you should have at least 75% of your contracts as seasonally.
> You get paid whether it snows or not.


I have a 60-40 60% seasonal.60% pay the bills and the 40% is the extra for the toys.Thumbs Up


----------



## quigleysiding

Seasonal guys are happy for now. I gotta sell a few of those for next year. I say that every year. Easier said than done. Most years I have at least a few pushes in by now. Funny every year this thread starts out like this everybody *****in about no snow and by Feb most have had enough. Be nice to get at least one push in as my checks are a month out and roof and siding work is slowing down .


----------



## Evil Diesel

quigleysiding;1912863 said:


> Seasonal guys are happy for now. I gotta sell a few of those for next year. I say that every year. Easier said than done. Most years I have at least a few pushes in by now. Funny every year this thread starts out like this everybody *****in about no snow and by Feb most have had enough. Be nice to get at least one push in as my checks are a month out and roof and siding work is slowing down .


Most years r not like this. This is actually horrible for seasonal. They feel like they can lowball you next year


----------



## aclawn

Yep this great weather for the seasonal contract, but it get boring sitting around during the week. now sat and sun ok (football)for now.Feel sry for the per push guy, bad start hope they make it up.


----------



## Maleko

When the heck is it gonna snow? Gettin restless.


----------



## NLMCT

Maleko;1913276 said:


> When the heck is it gonna snow? Gettin restless.


id also loveeeee to know when its gonna snow.... need some money


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Wow the 4th now rain, the 6th plowable now flurries, the 11th now rain according to accu weather. 
The year we got nemo was just like this to start.


----------



## JCPM

Theyre hinting at a Sunday night storm. Still a long way out though.


----------



## aclawn

Ridiculous Las Vegas is getting few inches snow, before us here can see a flake!


----------



## NLMCT

*sunday night ?*

found this on weather.com... hopefully maybe a plowable snow


----------



## AccuCon

aclawn;1912697 said:


> Much of the time I put long range forecasting into the same grouping as simple Farmers Almanac...There is much luck involved as there is some skill...
> Anyway, ...Still... since before well before Xmas, nothing has really changed. We're still brow beating but until we break this puppy down and herald in the new paradigm, may as well engage my other hobbies ... otherwise we may be in for a tedious vacuum in non-and-or-uninteresting events.


That was like listening to a met...blah blah blah blah...

I have no idea what I am talking about for long term forecast blah blah blah this may happen blah blah if NOTHING changes blah blah blah...it all averages out like the year before....and wait for it....Just like the past 200 plus F&*%ing years FEBRUARY IN NEW ENGLAND WILL BE SNOWY....


----------



## aclawn

AccuCon;1913497 said:


> That was like listening to a met...blah blah blah blah...
> 
> I have no idea what I am talking about for long term forecast blah blah blah this may happen blah blah if NOTHING changes blah blah blah...it all averages out like the year before....and wait for it....Just like the past 200 plus F&*%ing years FEBRUARY IN NEW ENGLAND WILL BE SNOWY....


All the long term met dt,jb,jd etc,all bust, what a joke this yr.


----------



## aclawn

On another note ck bulk prices today still the same 135.00 str ,85.00 mix,160.00magic .
You would think prices would go down with all the surplus!


----------



## TJS

Still want to know what happened to Erika.


----------



## BillyRgn

TJS;1913539 said:


> Still want to know what happened to Erika.


She is suposed to be announcing in the next two weeks where she is going/what she is doing


----------



## advl66

i just want to know when its going to start snowing


----------



## 07PSDCREW

advl66;1913557 said:


> i just want to know when its going to start snowing


X2! I have a sled trip planned up north. Watch it start snowing around here on the 15th of Feb!


----------



## aclawn

Yes cold is back!!Thumbs Up
Now we need water!:crying:


----------



## leigh

Spent another 1500$ today on materials for my garage build,was working in a tee shirt sat and sunday and a sweatshirt today,sweating like a pig! It better snow! I'm in an unusual situation,I need $$$$$$$$$$$$:crying:


----------



## aclawn

lets do a snow dance! 
:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc: it will snow now! lol


----------



## ss502gmc

leigh;1913626 said:


> Spent another 1500$ today on materials for my garage build,was working in a tee shirt sat and sunday and a sweatshirt today,sweating like a pig! It better snow! I'm in an unusual situation,I need $$$$$$$$$$$$:crying:


I hear ya! I need to recoup the $4000 I put down for equipment upgrades and repairs!


----------



## nighthawk117

ss502gmc;1913681 said:


> I hear ya! I need to recoup the $4000 I put down for equipment upgrades and repairs!


Geez guys, it's only the end of Dec and your throwing in the towel? :laughing:


----------



## fireside

Guy's i think it's my fault. I had 50 tons of salt delivered in august! Than I bought a new boss bx12 for the loader. Yep to prepared for the season! 
I'm not worried yet but 5 years ago the season started just like this one and I never plowed into feb 13 than 2 more times season over.


----------



## Maleko

Long range for Connecticut not looking to good. Looks to be warm. :angry:


----------



## quigleysiding

Maleko;1913780 said:


> Long range for Connecticut not looking to good. Looks to be warm. :angry:


We know December is already over. Can you post Jan ?


----------



## Maleko

quigleysiding;1913781 said:


> We know December is already over. Can you post Jan ?


Damnit. Sorry posted wrong month. Looks like a late start.


----------



## advl66

07PSDCREW;1913584 said:


> X2! I have a sled trip planned up north. Watch it start snowing around here on the 15th of Feb!


I want to load my sled up and go to my uncles house in VT but he doesn't have any snow either!!!


----------



## 07PSDCREW

advl66;1913804 said:


> I want to load my sled up and go to my uncles house in VT but he doesn't have any snow either!!!


I have a weekend getaway for the wife and I planned for either Rangely or Bethel Maine. In talking to family up there, there's snow,...but nothing to rave about.


----------



## FordFisherman

Ughh this sucks...looks like the weekend storm could be wet not white. SE ridge setting up shop. Not looking like a good season.


----------



## AccuCon

Wow so everybody has a different opinion on the outlook and what is a bigger factor...Basically its anyones best guess and furthermore seems to the underlining consensus that as usual for New England and most of North America FEBRUARY is the snowiest month...No ****

It is still nice to have an idea what we are in for even though no one really knows...

Like when we get an ice storm and everybody be like its slippery out...Really and guess what its going to snow a lot in February....


----------



## wilsonsground

from the maps it looks like you Connecticut people rain over the weekend. I'm in New Hampshire it looks like snow, I sure hope so


----------



## AccuCon

wilsonsground;1914050 said:


> from the maps it looks like you Connecticut people rain over the weekend. I'm in New Hampshire it looks like snow, I sure hope so


Wait five minutes


----------



## nighthawk117

AccuCon;1914076 said:


> Wait five minutes


 Reviewed 6 different weather resources and they were all different, including temps :laughing:


----------



## aclawn

Well some wintry mix is possible when precipitation slides in this weekend, it'll all change to rain ...with rain moving up the entire northeastern US... this weekend.
This system, which will track through the Great Lakes, will help usher colder air into the east coast. However, most if not all precipitation will be gone before it has a chance to change over to snow in places.


----------



## FordFisherman

Next Tues/Weds maybe the first pure snow event??


----------



## aclawn

Wow Snow in Italy!My first seeing snow on palm trees.


----------



## Maleko

Well it's cold enough to snow but, as soon as the moisture comes in on sat it gets warm again. Ugh


----------



## trickynicky17

FordFisherman;1914661 said:


> Next Tues/Weds maybe the first pure snow event??


Yeah as of now then it will change to 50 and rain by the end of the week


----------



## aclawn

Learn how to handle a gun!:laughing:


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Happy New Year everyone 

Now no snow or icing tonight, I'm 3 sheets to the wind with Rum and coke right now


----------



## ss502gmc

MSsnowplowing;1915172 said:


> Happy New Year everyone
> 
> Now no snow or icing tonight, I'm 3 sheets to the wind with Rum and coke right now


same here!


----------



## wilsonsground

ss502gmc;1915291 said:


> same here!


I was the responsible one tonight with my 2yr old, the wife drank.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

I'm thinking salt run south of the pike


----------



## NLMCT

plowable event saturday-saturday night ??? anyones thoughts


----------



## leigh

NLMCT;1916018 said:


> plowable event saturday-saturday night ??? anyones thoughts


Relax on that one,rain ,temps rising into low 50's. Tues night looks to be an inch or so.Maybe get a salt run in at least!


----------



## NLMCT

leigh;1916020 said:


> Relax on that one,rain ,temps rising into low 50's. Tues night looks to be an inch or so.Maybe get a salt run in at least!


well atleast on saturday the temps will be in the 30s sunday it will be in the 50s


----------



## Maleko

So sick of every time this year we get a ton of moisture the temps jump from 20 degrees to 50 plus. Then right after it will be in the single digits. Wtf is going on ? Geez.


----------



## aclawn

Starts Saturday afternoon as snow to a mix,to all sleet,With a quick change over to plain rain,with the colder spots hanging on an extra couple hours. sunday temp 50.

SUNDAY TEMPS.


----------



## aclawn

The danger of black ice!


----------



## fordtruck661

NBC30 saying anywhere form 1-3" on Saturday night then changing to all rain by midnight.


----------



## sota

aclawn;1916109 said:


> The danger of black ice!


amazes me how strong those tension lines are.

and what's the big deal... grab the front tow hooks and PULL that bad boy straight back down.


----------



## snopushin ford

channel 7 is saying 3-5 for me, I'll take it!!


----------



## durafish

And nothing in northern ri.


----------



## Evil Diesel

snopushin ford;1916439 said:


> channel 7 is saying 3-5 for me, I'll take it!!


Yah 3-5 followed by ice followed by downpours


----------



## Maleko

I don't care how warm the air is gonna get. I have. A feeling it's gonna be icy as ****. The ground is cold.
CT. Dot already dumping that liquid ice melt crap everywhere.


----------



## snopushin ford

The ground is cold, I don't think it will melt as quick as people think. I guess it could be just a exercise getting the truck ready


----------



## wilsonsground

snopushin ford;1916484 said:


> The ground is cold, I don't think it will melt as quick as people think. I guess it could be just a exercise getting the truck ready


I agree, the ground has over half a foot of frost...


----------



## aclawn

Clipper coming are way tuesday could be a plowable event!
JAN 6









JAN 7


----------



## Evil Diesel

Yah I saw that. No getting too excited yet


----------



## Evil Diesel

I've seen clippers drop 3-6 inches before. Not saying it's going to happen this time


----------



## aclawn

Evil Diesel;1916531 said:


> I've seen clippers drop 3-6 inches before. Not saying it's going to happen this time


Will have to follow it along the I-80 to see.The cold air will be in.


----------



## Evil Diesel

aclawn;1916540 said:


> We have to follow it along the I-80 to see.The cold air will be in.


Yah definitely. Clippers could be flurries or accumulating snow


----------



## Evil Diesel

Hope for the ladder


----------



## vlc

snopushin ford;1916439 said:


> channel 7 is saying 3-5 for me, I'll take it!!


Mostly rain for me. Looks like I'll be at Wachusett!


----------



## SnowFakers

Ct shore? Weather channel says all rain


----------



## aclawn

yep rain! it's for the Merritt pkwy on in,also a fast mover only a couple hour of snow mix and then all rain.I'm at 40f right now.


----------



## aclawn

ck out this app (mping).http://www.nssl.noaa.gov/projects/ping/display/


----------



## Maleko

Snowing good now here .. Just got in from getting salt. A lot of lots pre salted already.


----------



## sectlandscaping

Maleko;1917153 said:


> Snowing good now here .. Just got in from getting salt. A lot of lots pre salted already.


Where you at? Not even a drop of rain in Groton. 36f and rising!


----------



## aclawn

Same here RAIN/SNOW MIX FFLD CNTY 36F


----------



## SnowFakers

Just starting snowing new haven county 40 degrees


----------



## NLMCT

snowing up here in cheshire... pretty heavy too


----------



## rjk512

SnowFakers;1917189 said:


> Just starting snowing new haven county 40 degrees


Still snowing in NH county.

Saw state DOT on the post road with a bed full of salt but don't know if he was actually spreading or not.

Nothing seems to be sticking.


----------



## sectlandscaping

rjk512;1917238 said:


> Still snowing in NH county.
> 
> Saw state DOT on the post road with a bed full of salt but don't know if he was actually spreading or not.
> 
> Nothing seems to be sticking.


Snowing now but it's only on grass. All depends on temperature tonight.


----------



## rjk512

sectlandscaping;1917245 said:


> Snowing now but it's only on grass. All depends on temperature tonight.


Sticking on pavement where I am... But nothing too substantial. We will see what tonight brings.


----------



## linckeil

about 1.5 inches in my driveway in newtown and still coming down at a good clip. close to 60 degrees still forecasted for tomorrow....


----------



## SnowFakers

Half inch on the ground. Hooked the plow up


----------



## MSsnowplowing

1/2 inch in Norwich but every channel says turning to rain by 8 I hate these type of storms


----------



## chrisf250

So the Weather Channel app on my phone is calling for 5-8 in Bedford, MA, wtf?


----------



## aclawn

Rain here ffld cnty


----------



## Yellowdogs1

Just shy of 2 inches in plainville. Still snowing.


----------



## sota

we have a dusting.


----------



## aclawn

sota;1917337 said:


> we have a dusting.


Your far from us!


----------



## snopushin ford

24 degrees here and snowing about a half inch on the ground.


----------



## quigleysiding

State just called us out. We were getting all rain here says the weather men


----------



## myzx6

About an inch or so in southbridge trying to decide whether or not to go out and push tonight. i don't wanna spend half the night out just to have it all washed away anyway, I only have residential, gonna be watching radar for next few hours before deciding, hopefully the cold air sticks around longer then expected like till march


----------



## quigleysiding

Raining now


----------



## Maleko

sectlandscaping;1917178 said:


> Where you at? Not even a drop of rain in Groton. 36f and rising!


Sorry for the delay. Just got in. Danbury, New Milford area.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

My back deck. Started at 5 ish. Still snowing and 25 deg. There's roughly 2" down


----------



## durafish

Out for first time this season. Only 2-3 and now rain.


----------



## CashinH&P

2 inches here in Manchester. Should be changing to a mix and then rain around 12-1 am Im planning on heading out to do my final round at midnight. Salted the commercials, just might get a push in on the driveways.


----------



## linckeil

you guys doing driveways/resi only - are you going to plow 1.5"-2" tonight in the rain with temps nearing 60 degrees by noon tomorrow? what doesn't wash away tonight will surely melt tomorrow. i'm not touching any of mine. if i did i'd get calls in the morning wondering why i would plow under these conditions and maybe even lose a few customers - and i wouldn't blame them.


----------



## Maleko

linckeil;1917701 said:


> you guys doing driveways/resi only - are you going to plow 1.5"-2" tonight in the rain with temps nearing 60 degrees by noon tomorrow? what doesn't wash away tonight will surely melt tomorrow. i'm not touching any of mine. if i did i'd get calls in the morning wondering why i would plow under these conditions and maybe even lose a few customers - and i wouldn't blame them.


Just did my commercials No drives.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Plowed my own driveway. Gonna plow one of my lots when snow/rain is all done because I have to.


----------



## SnowFakers

I plowed half of mine, called everyone individually to ask so they ok'd it. Can't complain good test run


----------



## aclawn

Ct DOT monitoring purposes only. Totals are not official.

http://www.dotdata.ct.gov/WeatherRoundUp/WRU_Reports/WRU_Report_S3.HTM


----------



## durafish

Still out here plowing rain. 5 trucks 3 loaders and half way done with the lot.


----------



## FordFisherman

Whats Tuesday looking like for CT?


----------



## NLMCT

heres a lil something for tuesday 
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/clipper-system-to-bring-burst/40072894


----------



## mjlawncare

ended up with 3inchs still 32degrees everything covered in ice got to love these small storms money makers


----------



## leigh

Nothing here on coast,as expected


----------



## TJS

leigh;1918142 said:


> Nothing here on coast,as expected


Just rain as usual.


----------



## fordtruck661

Have around 1" here. Might end up having to plow my driveways its not melting like I expected and I dont want this to all freeze.


----------



## durafish

fordtruck661;1918179 said:


> Have around 1" here. Might end up having to plow my driveways its not melting like I expected and I dont want this to all freeze.


It's not melting nearly as much as everyone thought it would. Still a slushy mess everywhere.


----------



## fordtruck661

durafish;1918183 said:


> It's not melting nearly as much as everyone thought it would. Still a slushy mess everywhere.


Yeah and with temps not getting above freezing for at least the next week if you dont get it now its going to be there for some time.


----------



## ProEnterprises

Maleko;1917738 said:


> Just did my commercials No drives.


Hey..we are from the same area. Wondering who you are in case either of us gets in a jam. Im Cutting Edge Lawn.


----------



## NLMCT

NLMCT;1918070 said:


> heres a lil something for tuesday
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/clipper-system-to-bring-burst/40072894


does anyone have any better information than i got for tuesdays snow ??


----------



## Evil Diesel

NLMCT;1918201 said:


> does anyone have any better information than i got for tuesdays snow ??


Nothing much as of now but hopefully enough to get a push!!!


----------



## NAHA

I would like to get a few pushes in on my new to me truck


----------



## Evil Diesel

NAHA;1918227 said:


> I would like to get a few pushes in on my new to me truck


I hear that. I picked up an f800 for this winter. Still just sitting making no $$$


----------



## NAHA

Evil Diesel;1918234 said:


> I hear that. I picked up an f800 for this winter. Still just sitting making no $$$


 I got a 04 gmc 3500 dump with I pack boxes.


----------



## Evil Diesel

NAHA;1918237 said:


> I got a 04 gmc 3500 dump with I pack boxes.


I got the f800 really cheap. Only using it for plowing. I plow for a local municipality that offers a guarantee. So if we don't get snow I will at least break even on that truck.


----------



## ramair2k

North of Boston they are saying an inch or two at best for this Tuesday clipper. Sucks.....cold air is in place and we got nothing.


----------



## Evil Diesel

ramair2k;1918265 said:


> North of Boston they are saying an inch or two at best for this Tuesday clipper. Sucks.....cold air is in place and we got nothing.


As of now I think the amounts might be higher to the south. Like south of Boston. But that probably will change


----------



## Maleko

Nowhere near as warm as they said. This is all gonna be frozen tomorrow am with temps at 28 then colder as the day and week goes. Def gonna have to salt tomorrow am...
I can't believe the amount of commercials I saw that never got scraped some still have an inch of slush on them. Gonna be all frozen tomorrow...


----------



## Maleko

ProEnterprises;1918198 said:


> Hey..we are from the same area. Wondering who you are in case either of us gets in a jam. Im Cutting Edge Lawn.


Sent ya a pm......


----------



## vlc

Ended up getting 2" so I plowed everything except for a few gravel drives. Good thing too, because it didn't get nearly as warm as they predicted today. I'll make another round tonight with te spreader to make sure my salt didn't all get washed away.


----------



## AlliedMike

looking like 2-4 inches for southern ct on tuesday


----------



## Maleko

AlliedMike;1918375 said:


> looking like 2-4 inches for southern ct on tuesday


What?...
Where you see that?


----------



## AccuCon

Warm up and rain they say....try again...we got 3" of cement and it didn't really melt, well unless you plowed...


----------



## FordFisherman

We will be lucky to see an inch out of this one. So much for the rough winter all the mets were predicting.


----------



## Maleko

Just saw maybe a dusting tomorrow.... Woohoo


----------



## TJS

PLR just said a flurry or two. Can't wait.


----------



## aclawn

Looking at the GFS going little to south.


----------



## leigh

aclawn;1918943 said:


> Looking at the GFS going little to south.


I sometimes wish I would head south :crying:


----------



## NLMCT

leigh;1918947 said:


> I sometimes wish I would head south :crying:


so what exactly does that mean to us ???


----------



## aclawn

The one to watch is tuesday 13th has the potential of 2-5".The 2' rain is OTS.It's still 192hrs out.


----------



## mike13

Can anyone help me I need a weather report from Saturday in the plymouth ma area. A friend was in an accident an needs it for insurance report so she don't have to get a surcharge. I've looked on the weather channels but no look.


----------



## aclawn

mike13;1919049 said:


> Can anyone help me I need a weather report from Saturday in the plymouth ma area. A friend was in an accident an needs it for insurance report so she don't have to get a surcharge. I've looked on the weather channels but no look.


See if this help!
http://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/KPYM/2015/1/3/DailyHistory.html?req_city=Plymouth&req_state=MA&req_statename=Massachusetts


----------



## NLMCT

weather says light snow will start at around 7am .... anyone know any other details or different start time ?


----------



## ss502gmc

Wondering the same thing for SE Mass


----------



## nepatsfan

Rebeccamelts;1841075 said:


> Get Ready for Winter and increase your supply of bulk salt by the ton or by the bag at Pre-Season Prices. We are expecting the worst winter yet and you need to be prepared. Buy early prices go up after Oct. 15th!!
> 
> We sell it all Rock salt, Calcium Chloride Pellets and flakes, Mr. Magic (blend), Earth Guard, Blizzard Wizard. We have the best prices available!!!! Buy early and save!!! New customers welcome now before the season starts!!! Contact me today!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Delivery and pickup options out of Bristol, PA, New Castle, DE, and Whitemarsh, MD. Don't get caught without
> enough supple this winter!!! Diversify your supplier and contact us today!!!
> 
> We can deliver per pallet or tractor trailor load! Do not wait prices go up Oct. 15th!!!!
> Contact me at [email protected]


what happend to this chick, expecting the worst winter yet? maybe in terms of not having snow.....


----------



## NLMCT

somebody has to have some new updates for tomorrow


----------



## Maleko

NLMCT;1919329 said:


> somebody has to have some new updates for tomorrow


Chance of snow.....
Anywhere from a dusting to 4"

That's what I keep hearing. Pretty helpful huh? 
Don't think anyone knows.

CT. DOT was dumping that liquid ice melt early this morning if that says anything


----------



## NLMCT

Maleko;1919374 said:


> Chance of snow.....
> Anywhere from a dusting to 4"
> 
> That's what I keep hearing. Pretty helpful huh?
> Don't think anyone knows.
> 
> CT. DOT was dumping that liquid ice melt early this morning if that says anything


lol thanks... yeah thats the same thing i keep hearing


----------



## nighthawk117

Maleko;1919374 said:


> Chance of snow.....
> Anywhere from a dusting to 4"
> 
> Throw on a suit and tie, draw some colorfull pictures and BAM !! You could be earning 90-120k a year.


----------



## TJS

nighthawk117;1919444 said:


> Maleko;1919374 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chance of snow.....
> Anywhere from a dusting to 4"
> 
> Throw on a suit and tie, draw some colorfull pictures and BAM !! You could be earning 90-120k a year.
> 
> 
> 
> Add some bolt ons, tanned face and nipples protruding and you could make even more.:waving:
Click to expand...


----------



## theholycow

nepatsfan;1919224 said:


> what happend to this chick, expecting the worst winter yet? maybe in terms of not having snow.....


Most of the season is still ahead of us. We're only a few days into January.


----------



## Maleko

Looks like maybe more on Friday .
And possible a pretty good one next Monday. Accuweather has us at 5" already or Monday. 
Which really means 50 degrees and heavy rain showers.


----------



## ramair2k

Maleko;1919479 said:


> Looks like maybe more on Friday .
> And possible a pretty good one next Monday. Accuweather has us at 5" already or Monday.
> Which really means 50 degrees and heavy rain showers.


Boston weather, channel 7, said no big storms in the near future and they actually see a warmup coming middle of the month! Sucks!!


----------



## aclawn

From the 12z run to the 18z run today,tomorrow snow stay south of us and next tuesday HEADING SOUTH AND OTS!:crying:


----------



## vlc

Boooo! I hope we get something soon. My honey do list keeps getting longer.


----------



## aclawn

We alway end up like this.


----------



## aclawn

12z noon.










18z afternoon


----------



## aclawn

Is it going to snow? ..Possibly. 
How much? ..A coasting to 2 inches.
Will it be cold? ..Absolutely.
Could we get more than 2 inches? .. Possibly.
Could we get no snow at all? ..Possibly.


----------



## leigh

Seems like with every update the potential snow totals get lower. the weather channel and weather underground aren't even mentioning any accumulations. Oh well.


----------



## rjk512

https://mobile.twitter.com/swctweather

For anyone in the area, I like to watch this guy... He's usually pretty good.


----------



## Maleko

Yep, A flurry here and there, and the mon,tues storm next week is bye,bye out to sea. 
Totally blows my mind how the forecast changes.
One day weather guessers on tv say 1-4"
12 hour later , we may see a flurry.


----------



## ramair2k

Maybe all this waiting means we have a big one coming our way at some point. (trying to stay positive)

But yea, I heard up to 1" on Friday. May be a salt run for some of you guys. I feel bad for the guys that got new trucks, plows, sanders etc...None of it is making any money!!! :angry:


----------



## abbe

This has just completely flopped on it's face. Now we will be lucky to see a flurry.


----------



## aclawn

The 12th -13th could be a nice coastal storm if it come a little north.STW


----------



## aclawn

Gas going down to $2gal, no work or payup to burn it!:laughing:


----------



## BBC co

yawn, just woke up is winter coming this year? I am gonna have to resort to the farmers almanac for this one 

Northeast U.S. Long Range Weather Forecast for 
January 4th, 2015 - March 3rd, 2015
Includes New York, Vermont, New Hampshire, Maine, Massachusetts, Rhode Island, Connecticut, Pennsylvania, New Jersey, Delaware, Maryland, West Virginia, Virginia, Washington D.C.


JANUARY 2015
4th-7th. A storm moving from the Mid-Atlantic to Cape Cod area brings some significant snow (3-6 inches).
8th-11th. Another storm; a "coast hugger," brings strong winds, heavy precipitation; rain or wintry mix coast and snow inland.
12th-15th. Stormy, then fair skies. New England: snowy and windy. Windswept rains for the Mid-Atlantic area.
16th-19th. Wet, unseasonably mild temps.
20th-23rd. Fair, very cold.
24th-27th. Snow for the Mid-Atlantic area to New England.
28th-31st. Arctic front brings very cold air. Heavy lake-effect snow showers and squalls.
FEBRUARY 2015
1st-3rd. Unsettled skies, a few flakes for Groundhog Day, then clearing and cold.
4th-7th. A storm intensifies off NJ as it moves northeast. 4 to 8 inches of snow from New York City, points north, east; lesser snow amounts south and west.
8th-11th. Light snows, flurries.
12th-15th. Clearing skies and blustery.
16th-19th. Fair skies.
20th-23rd. Some snow, flurries.
24th-28th. Fair, then unsettled with snow, rain.
MARCH 2015
1st-3rd. Wet, then clearing and cold.


back to sleep


----------



## durafish

Not a flake, but I did get plows on and weight in the back.


----------



## BBC co

durafish;1920198 said:


> Not a flake, but I did get plows on and weight in the back.


:laughing:


----------



## SnowFakers

Moisture comes in and the temps rise, it's cold out and the moisture can work it's way in. 

Plows going on craigslist if we don't get snow by the 15th haha


----------



## durafish

SnowFakers;1920246 said:


> Moisture comes in and the temps rise, it's cold out and the moisture can work it's way in.
> 
> Plows going on craigslist if we don't get snow by the 15th haha


Plows always on craigslist...


----------



## NLMCT

this suckkkksssss .... any snow in the making for this upcoming week or next week ...... anything ??


----------



## aclawn

could get a salt run FFLD CNTY and NH CNTY SQUALL coming in from LIS, could drop a quick COASTAL 1"


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Grounds cold coating on the ground in worcester area


----------



## aclawn

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/WxMap.aspx?latitude=39&longitude=-97&zoomLevel=4&opacity=1&basemap=0014&layers=0039


----------



## NLMCT

aclawn;1920343 said:


> http://www.intellicast.com/Local/WxMap.aspx?latitude=39&longitude=-97&zoomLevel=4&opacity=1&basemap=0014&layers=0039


thats awseome thanks


----------



## abbe

Coating in providence area


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Fine snow drizzle in eastern, nothing sticking


----------



## durafish

Coming down fairly good. Maybe will see something??


----------



## aclawn

MSsnowplowing;1920362 said:


> Fine snow drizzle in eastern, nothing sticking


It will get heavy after the drizzle started same way here cover now, salt run!


----------



## NLMCT

aclawn;1920379 said:


> It will get heavy after the drizzle started same way here cover now, salt run!


what part of ct are you in ??


----------



## aclawn

nlmct;1920390 said:


> what part of ct are you in ??


stratford ct


----------



## SnowFakers

Coming down pretty good. Road is nearly covered


----------



## JCPM

Looks like another dud here


----------



## durafish

Almost an inch...


----------



## Maleko

Chalk up another salt run......


----------



## BBC co

ahhh that was a great nap 

this winter is a bombb imo rather be bomDD

just not seeing it since i been here i have been a to the end guy i just don't see it this year cancelled my Grearth a month ago hope for a early spring... If i'm wrong i will post like i have in the past just no point atm to monitor dusting here on the south shore of mass

i have not even renewed resi contracts just been enjoying family holidays

Hope you All had a great christmas and New Year

if i see any thing i'll post, otherwise best to u all see u next fall 


hope i'm wrong but to cold to snow


----------



## aclawn

Don't throw the towel in yet we have 10 weeks of winter.
1 salt run in, wishful thinking 1 more in morning if everything refreezes tonite.


----------



## leigh

That was a weird one.Sun was out for a bit at mid-day,few snow showers in Orange Ct. where my shop is.Head home 8 miles to my house and there's a 1/4"and still snowing vary lightly.Sitting on couch all wrapped up in my blanky and get a call to salt lot in Stratford,ended up salting and sweeping walks at nine of my lots. Payed the rent for month lol. Salt was left over from last year.Better than nothing I guess.


----------



## NLMCT

another clipper coming in thursday into friday could drop a couple inches hopefully


----------



## NLMCT

hipefully this will sat true


----------



## durafish

NLMCT;1921060 said:


> hipefully this will sat true


This week?


----------



## NLMCT

durafish;1921066 said:


> This week?


yes mam ....
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/snow-midwest-northeast-thursday-friday/40234992


----------



## durafish

NLMCT;1921067 said:


> yes mam ....
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/snow-midwest-northeast-thursday-friday/40234992


Thanks "spotty light snow, or snow showers fid Rhode island" keep on sleeping.


----------



## AccuCon

Hartford averages 40" a year...I bet we get around 40" this year...might be only 30" though last year we ended up with 60"...Some months we get more some months we get less....Funny thing about averages, they average out....

Then who knows what if we get another NEMO.....

We already blew Novembers average of 2"...With portions of CT the day before Thanksgiving getting 8"+

I can not believe guys are dooming and glooming already like its not going to snow...That's just silly...The fat lady is still getting fat, not even close to singing!


----------



## Maleko

Maybe a whopping 1" for Friday. Hurry get your milk and bread.


----------



## mjlawncare

We have been out 6times so far this season 2plowings 4saltruns and its currently snowing hard atm roads getting covered looks like the 7th run


----------



## AccuCon




----------



## aclawn

Winter is from Dec 21 to March 21!
WINTER 2014/15 (3) SALTRUNS ONLY COMM. LOTS AND COUNTING "LOVEM"payuppayup


----------



## JCPM

Just made a quick salt run only to find out my load is frozen solid. Cant win for trying this winter. Smh


----------



## aclawn

JCPM;1921459 said:


> Just made a quick salt run only to find out my load is frozen solid. Cant win for trying this winter. Smh


Drop some windshield washer ON IT,AFTER look like MAGIC! LOL


----------



## JCPM

aclawn;1921474 said:


> Drop some windshield washer on in will help and also look like MAGIC LOL


Just backed it into the garage and turned the heat on. Hopefully i wont need to do much more than that. This is the first time I've had a load freeze in a plastic hopper.


----------



## aclawn

JCPM;1921476 said:


> Just backed it into the garage and turned the heat on. Hopefully i wont need to do much more than that. This is the first time I've had a load freeze in a plastic hopper.


 a couple of Calcium Chloride bags drop on top of salt also works.


----------



## Maleko

I had about a 1/4 yard left of magic in my stainless sander yesterday that froze. I think it was pretty moist from the yard and the rain last week. Couple stabs with some rebar and spun that crap out. And it's gonna be colder tonight. Thank god I got it out.


----------



## JCPM

Gonna go check on it in a little bit. The best part is that my buddy's was frozen up yesterday when we loaded up and i spent the whole time busting his balls while we were torching it and chipping it out. Karma i guess.


----------



## Maleko

Now were back upto 2-3" state wide maybe less south eastern part of the state for Friday morning. Starting round 7am


----------



## aclawn

FREE Crowdsourcing weather reporting App.

http://mping.nssl.noaa.gov/


----------



## durafish

Maybe tomorrow?? They never increase the amounts like they did for yesterday.


----------



## theholycow

Holy hell, the Oxford MA yard made the roads paper-white. Every vehicle kicks up a cloud of white dust. Thanks guys, you could back it off a bit though.


----------



## aclawn

JC how you make out with the ROCK today?


----------



## aclawn

Look at the GFS here come a possible snow train, lol. 1/9/15, 1/12-13, 1/15-16, 1/20-21.


----------



## durafish

aclawn;1922408 said:


> Look at the GFS here come a possible snow train, lol. 1/9/15, 1/12-13, 1/15-16, 1/20-21.


Yeah but anything we can plow?


----------



## JCPM

aclawn;1922340 said:


> JC how you make out with the ROCK today?


All thawed out. Had the mini torpedo set up on top of the spreader with an old mason pan propped up to direct the heat down into the tub. I was out there till around 10 pick axing the salt apart. Trucks gonna stay in the garage until tomorrow when the snow is flying.


----------



## aclawn

durafish;1922432 said:


> Yeah but anything we can plow?


 The way it looks yes.The 20th looks looks to best around 4-6" still very far away.


----------



## aclawn

JCPM;1922515 said:


> All thawed out. Had the mini torpedo set up on top of the spreader with an old mason pan propped up to direct the heat down into the tub. I was out there till around 10 pick axing the salt apart. Trucks gonna stay in the garage until tomorrow when the snow is flying.


Thumbs UpGreat idea to know! let the snow fly!Thumbs Up


----------



## CornerStoneProp

Well my truck decided to leak red fluid out up front stupid thing is brand new and been problems over and over. Now it should snow tomorrow since I doubt it will be ready in time. You all are welcome. Thinking about a new ford now.


----------



## NLMCT

1-2 inches for tomrrow ... Anyone here anything different ?


----------



## JonnyCash

NLMCT;1922742 said:


> 1-2 inches for tomrrow ... Anyone here anything different ?


a coating to 3"... almost the same


----------



## cpmi

NLMCT;1922742 said:


> 1-2 inches for tomrrow ... Anyone here anything different ?


Coating up to an inch.


----------



## AccuCon

Looks to be an earlier morning event....


----------



## leigh

Heard dusting to an inch,temp around 31 deg. Won't have to worry about the 9 lots I salted tues,went by one today and I think it will melt off a 6" storm lol


----------



## vlc

Sweet! Another salt run for tomorrow? I wouldn't mind doing a couple saltings a week for the rest of the winter.


----------



## AccuCon

vlc;1922898 said:


> Sweet! Another salt run for tomorrow? I wouldn't mind doing a couple saltings a week for the rest of the winter.


Right with an afternoon 2" push thrown in...Thumbs Up


----------



## aclawn

Yes looks like dusting to 1" for the coast and for the northwest 3-6". Thumbs Uplove saltruns keep them coming!payup


----------



## AccuCon

aclawn;1922928 said:


> Yes looks like dusting to 1" for the coast and for the northwest 3-6". Thumbs Uplove saltruns keep them coming!payup


Where did you see the 3-6"?

I've only seen 1-2"


----------



## durafish

I took the plows off and bringing everything in to wash it. I'd rather it just be warm if it's not going to snow.


----------



## AccuCon

*BOOM*


----------



## Maleko

leigh;1922885 said:


> Heard dusting to an inch,temp around 31 deg. Won't have to worry about the 9 lots I salted tues,went by one today and I think it will melt off a 6" storm lol


Haaaa. Me too. Mine are white as heck.


----------



## ss502gmc

My truck is still shiny from the last rain storm because we've had no snow and yes I drive it everyday! There isn't any salt residue on the roads here.


----------



## vlc

Damn! Just went out to plug in my truck's block heaters in and noticed that I forgot to empty the rest of the salt out of my spreader. Looks like I'll be getting a workout bright and early tomorrow morning. Luckily, it's not that much. Had a full hopper freeze on me last winter


----------



## leigh

vlc;1923056 said:


> Damn! Just went out to plug in my truck's block heaters in and noticed that I forgot to empty the rest of the salt out of my spreader. Looks like I'll be getting a workout bright and early tomorrow morning. Luckily, it's not that much. Had a full hopper freeze on me last winter


Might be ok.Checked mine today and it was all loose,figured it was the low humidity and cold temps.


----------



## aclawn

AccuCon;1922944 said:


> Where did you see the 3-6"?
> 
> I've only seen 1-2"


 1-3 inches for most areas -- It's possible that areas to the northwest corner see more than 3 inches, especially some of the higher elevations.


----------



## AccuCon

Not snowing yet but mister radar shows it approachin! Now we wait....


----------



## Maleko

It's Snooooooooooooowwwwingggggggg


----------



## vis

Maleko;1923296 said:


> It's Snooooooooooooowwwwingggggggg


Where? Few flakes in danbury area... Radar shows a lot over us..


----------



## Maleko

vis;1923298 said:


> Where? Few flakes in danbury area... Radar shows a lot over us..


New Milford. But it stopped. Ugh
Radar looks good . but it also looks
Like we might not get much at all


----------



## vis

A lot on radar....nothing falling. If we get anything it will be from that band coming thru Westchester now....


Loaded and waiting...


----------



## mjlawncare

Just went from nothing to snowing like crazy here


----------



## vlc

Patiently waiting for the flakes to start flying.


----------



## durafish

Pretending it's summer, plows off trucks not near the plows and doing the daily things. Maybe it'll snow.


----------



## Evil Diesel

durafish;1923324 said:


> Pretending it's summer, plows off trucks not near the plows and doing the daily things. Maybe it'll snow.


I hear that. I'm about 30 miles from my plow doing my regular job.


----------



## linckeil

been coming down here in newtown for only an hour, but coming down hard and every bit is sticking. 

i find it hard to believe we only get an inch out of this - unless it turns off soon... 

whats the experts here have to say? 2" and i can get a push in - especially seeing how temps are right at freezing the next several days.


----------



## aclawn

White out here stfd ct!The way it looks it going be plowable!


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## JCPM

I dont want to jynx it but this may actually be plowable today!


----------



## durafish

Cloudy sky's and cold air for me.


----------



## JCPM

Whiteout conditions here.


----------



## aclawn

Really an over-performer in southern New England this morning...Close to 2" heading out.Be safe!


----------



## vlc

Coating on the ground here. Hopefully we hit that 2" mark, so I can get a full push in. $$$


----------



## durafish

Coming down good now but I don't think it'll last long enough to get 2".


----------



## vlc

durafish;1923388 said:


> Coming down good now but I don't think it'll last long enough to get 2".


Yeah, it's already slowing down. Oh well. Off to throw some salt down.


----------



## Fisher II

pre salted in Hingham and watched it burn off through heavy snow band!


----------



## ramair2k

Medford got about 2.5". Streets are still covered with a thin layer of snow. City doesn't really salt. Plowed my driveway and some neighbors, felt good to get in a few pushes. 

Whats this I hear about Monday and possibly Thursday of next week being plowable storms??


----------



## durafish

Wow got caught with my pants down. Quick 2 inches, had to get trucks together put plows on and fuel up.


----------



## ramair2k

durafish;1923591 said:


> Wow got caught with my pants down. Quick 2 inches, had to get trucks together put plows on and fuel up.


wesport

came down quick for sure. Not its all starting to freeze up. My street is very slick at the moment.


----------



## aclawn

You have to love 2" stormy with a sweet bkpack blowing.


----------



## FordFisherman

2" in Trumbull. Love these small storms. Nice way to ease into the season. Lets hope it keeps snowing payup


----------



## aclawn

Well we have two shot next week mon & thurs.Monday look like start as rain,turn to snow, 540 snow line up in Mass.Thursday looks plowable event,still way out.According to GFS.
Everything is going refreeze tonite.TEMP GOING BE 14F!payup


----------



## JCPM

Looks like mixed precip starting monday afternoon turning over to all snow by the evening. 1-3" expected for central CT.


----------



## SnowFakers

Wow got caught with my pants down today... Originally was going to not going into my job today because of the snow but looked like nothing so I decided to go in. Went in at 6 this morning and my jaw dropped around 9am when we had nearly an inch down. Scrambled to get home and start plowing. Just got home. Didn't start on the resis until 3 not good


----------



## aclawn

Squall on radar dusting!


----------



## durafish

Been out since 12 still going.


----------



## SnowFakers

Got 3 inches here on the shore, how about you fellas


----------



## vlc

Just under an inch here. Salted for a couple hours and spent the rest of the afternoon ice skating with the kids. It was a good day.


----------



## durafish

2 inches 10 hours and a smashed mirror. All done, backed into garage and boom, 350 dollar mirror in a bunch of pieces.


----------



## sectlandscaping

durafish;1923591 said:


> Wow got caught with my pants down. Quick 2 inches, had to get trucks together put plows on and fuel up.


I didnt get sand because I didnt want it to freeze. Then I struggled to put plows on by myself. I notice a leaking cylinder as soon as its hooked up. That driver never showed to plow anyways.(hiring) I went out to plow my 1" triggers ended up doing all my 2". Only snowfall total I see so far is 2.2". It came fast though and froze quick. Wouldve appreciated my other truck on the road. A short day turned into 10 hours fast.


----------



## AlliedMike

sect where are you located I know a good operator and what not he is looking


----------



## sectlandscaping

mike, my trucks are in Groton.


----------



## Maleko

Quick 2" here Danbury area. Nice scrape and salting run. 
My guy couldn't make it with my snow blower and I forgot my backpac blower. So I had to shovel 950' of sidewalk myself. Ugh. Thank god it was powder. 

Was out early this morning for another salt run and clean up the lots where the cars were parked. 

I'm still baffled at the amount of lots that didn't get scraped or even salted yesterday. 
Don't know how they get away with it. 

For Monday Chan 8 said rain for shoreline .
Inland a quick couple inches then to freezing rain and maybe rain at end. But temps Monday night will be 14 degrees. So Tuesday will be def a salt run.


----------



## aclawn

It's look like our late week storm is OTS on the EURO.
Now the GFS showing a nice coastal storm the wait and see.


----------



## Maleko

Looks like an icy mess tomorrow.

Another coating to 2" storm......

Every different local weather channel shows a different forecast. Amazing once again. Some show tons of rain, some show a ton of mixed crap , some show more snow. Another guessing game my friends. 

Put the plow back on and off to load up with magic today.


----------



## vlc

I was going to ask if anyone has a better idea than the local mets. Loading up on magic today, but curious if I should put the plows on or not.


----------



## aclawn

Yep icy mess! Whatever come down is going to freeze on contact, going to ck temps,what time it start, mite have to pre-salt.


----------



## shawslawncare

what a money maker of a winter!


----------



## aclawn

...wintry precipitation expected monday morning...

Ctz007>012-njz006-105>108-nyz071-111700-
/o.new.kokx.ww.y.0002.150112t0800z-150112t1800z/
northern middlesex-northern new london-southern fairfield-
southern new haven-southern middlesex-southern new london-hudson-
western essex-eastern essex-western union-eastern union-
southern westchester-
320 am est sun jan 11 2015

...winter weather advisory in effect from 3 am to 1 pm est
monday...

The national weather service in new york has issued a winter
weather advisory for a mix of snow...sleet...and freezing
rain...which is in effect from 3 am to 1 pm est monday.

* locations...portions of northeast new jersey...the lower hudson
valley...and southern connecticut.

* hazard types...a mix of snow...sleet...and freezing rain.

* accumulations...snow accumulation of up to 1 inch...along with a
few hundredths of an inch of ice.

* winds...southwest 5 mph or less.

* temperatures...in the upper 20s to lower 30s.

* timing...precipitation develops late tonight...and the heaviest
of the wintry precipitation will fall during the monday morning
commute. Precipitation changes to plain rain by monday
afternoon.

* impacts...hazardous travel is expected monday morning due to
icy roadways.


----------



## leigh

Looks like a miss on coast.High today in low 30's,tonight around 30,rain tomorrow in mid 30's.If it does start with a little frozen precipt the salt already down will take care of it.I'm taking plows off and cleaning and greasing sanders.(I'm down to 2 yds of salt from last years leftover,this may be influencing my outlook lol)


----------



## FordFisherman

Hoping for a few more storms to salvage the season, looks like the year of sanding storms...


----------



## aclawn

It's going get real quiet after tomorrow.i think i'll be on ramen noodle by the end of month! :laughing:
Thursday storm is OTS and the 20th storm is in a 35-40F torchup period.


----------



## JCPM

Going on 9 weeks without any personal income. Spring cant come soon enough!


----------



## sectlandscaping

JCPM;1925184 said:


> Going on 9 weeks without any personal income. Spring cant come soon enough!


Crazy thing is my driver does a no call no show on 1st event. Then text me the next morning asking to hold cash. Later when he called, I let him have it. WTF makes you think I would give you money, when you wont show up to earn it. Then I spend twice as much time working costing me more money. I had new calls that I couldnt service. So yeah, dont show up for work, make me work harder and longer, risk losing clients, sure you can have all the money you want. The check is in the mail!

Tomorrow looks like rain for me. Hopefully Feb is not a dud. Thats the money month.


----------



## shawslawncare

Rice and water diet getting real old....so ready for filet migon......only if we got white gold! Really hoping for a few stoms greater than 2" before February...then I hope we get slammed until mid March


----------



## JCPM

sectlandscaping;1925199 said:


> Crazy thing is my driver does a no call no show on 1st event. Then text me the next morning asking to hold cash. Later when he called, I let him have it. WTF makes you think I would give you money, when you wont show up to earn it. Then I spend twice as much time working costing me more money. I had new calls that I couldnt service. So yeah, dont show up for work, make me work harder and longer, risk losing clients, sure you can have all the money you want. The check is in the mail!
> 
> Tomorrow looks like rain for me. Hopefully Feb is not a dud. Thats the money month.


I know the feeling. I spent 13 years being totally dependent on guys showing up for work. This past year i completely overhauled my business and modeled it after my buddy's business who is a contractor. My sales were way down this year but i had as much profit as i did back in 06' when i had my best numbers and 5 fulltime employees. This winter is my first by myself since when i first started. I have guys lined up to help but if they dont show its no big deal.


----------



## aclawn

NOAA : National Weather Service
Tomorrow, Monday Jan 12,2015
Overcast early morning to midevening 
Light rain midmorning to early evening (84%, 0.290") 
Sleet all morning (79%, 0.075") 
Sleet midevening (20%, 0.015") 
Light snow midevening (20%, 0.1") 
15 mph winds at night


----------



## Maleko

aclawn;1925417 said:


> NOAA : National Weather Service
> Tomorrow, Monday Jan 12,2015
> Overcast early morning to midevening
> Light rain midmorning to early evening (84%, 0.290")
> Sleet all morning (79%, 0.075")
> Sleet midevening (20%, 0.015")
> Light snow midevening (20%, 0.1")
> 15 mph winds at night


So pretty much another bust. :realmad:


----------



## aclawn

Maleko;1925451 said:


> So pretty much another bust. :realmad:


For sure not a plowable event,have to see in morning maybe saltrun.`


----------



## aclawn

She going back in history to see if we ever had a winter like this one!










It will be history when she find it.lol


----------



## aclawn

http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


----------



## quigleysiding

durafish;1924060 said:


> 2 inches 10 hours and a smashed mirror. All done, backed into garage and boom, 350 dollar mirror in a bunch of pieces.


What truck is it ? Might have a mirror. Have an 2000 ford in my yard for parts.


----------



## durafish

08 style mirrors power and heat.


----------



## quigleysiding

Yeah just checked there old style no power or heat . Figured I would check Going to scrap the thing just bought it for the plow and tires. The motor is shot


----------



## Maleko

Quick salt run this morning... School delays , now some are closing..
Not as bad as thought. The lots , not mine, that weren't treated from the last storm were a sheet of ice.. Pulled into a gas station got out and nearly fell on my arse. 

Def gonna get a salt run tomorrow morning. Temps gonna drop. .


----------



## JCPM

Nothing to do here. Just raining.


----------



## aclawn

A drizzle here on the sw coast and dry now 36f.Glad i didn't load spreader yesterday.


----------



## JCPM

So what's everyone doing in their free time? I have so many projects that need to be completed but not enough money to go around. lol


----------



## AccuCon

Maleko;1926085 said:


> Quick salt run this morning... School delays , now some are closing..
> Not as bad as thought. The lots , not mine, that weren't treated from the last storm were a sheet of ice.. Pulled into a gas station got out and nearly fell on my arse.
> 
> Def gonna get a salt run tomorrow morning. Temps gonna drop. .


We must operate in very similar areas....Northwest CT?...(Im more central Northwest, at the base)

I spy Sundown a lot


----------



## Maleko

AccuCon;1926239 said:


> We must operate in very similar areas....Northwest CT?...(Im more central Northwest, at the base)
> 
> I spy Sundown a lot


Danbury, Brookfield area....
I salted at like 5am. Went back at 9:30am and it was re freezing. Mostly the walks. They looked like this after being covered in Magic.

Seems to be a vicious cycle... Gonna be interesting when it's over and it gets freezing tonight. 
State DOT seems to be dumping salt non stop as well as some towns.


----------



## AccuCon

Ah similarity in weather area, I just get more snow...But that 45 diagonal from Danbury CT to Southwick MA seems to be the ice hole (hahaha) of CT...

I dumped a ton of product and headed to another job....No phone calls yet so Im feeling safe...I see a glazing over by morning and an early salt run...


----------



## linckeil

so whats on the horizon in terms of snow? after tommorow it looks like a warm up into mid next week. 

any insight as to what happens the second half of january?


----------



## Maleko

linckeil;1926274 said:


> so whats on the horizon in terms of snow? after tommorow it looks like a warm up into mid next week.
> 
> any insight as to what happens the second half of january?


Looks like nothing for a while after today.. Just need it to warm up just a bit so I can wash the truck and sander. Drives me nuts when they are dirty.


----------



## fordtruck661

Well this sucks........Looks like the next storm is next Monday/Tuesday but it also says that its going to be 35*


----------



## AccuCon

Salt run in the AM then it looks like that's it for a while....


----------



## dellwas

Searchable by year, make, state, model, etc. Even cross references (shows what other models will work).

http://car-part.com/



durafish;1925726 said:


> 08 style mirrors power and heat.


----------



## vlc

Salt run tonight, then off comes the spreader for some winter landscaping.


----------



## FordFisherman

wow, have not seen a winter this bad in a long time...nothing really promising in the long range either...


----------



## Maleko

Holy sheet of ice.....
Salt run early this morning lots were bad. 
Was salting the walks with 5 gal bucket of salt and fell right on my side. Hurt my hip, back and neck. Sore as heck already. Wish I had it on video prob would have been funny. But not funny now.


----------



## leigh

Totally dried out here on coast,cant even tell it rained,not even a frozen puddle.


----------



## nighthawk117

Maleko;1926941 said:


> Holy sheet of ice.....
> Salt run early this morning lots were bad.
> Was salting the walks with 5 gal bucket of salt and fell right on my side. Hurt my hip, back and neck. Sore as heck already. Wish I had it on video prob would have been funny. But not funny now.


Wouldn't of been to funny if this was someone falling on your clients property either, why does everyone wait to treat surfaces til the morning, after all the ice has formed ??


----------



## AccuCon

nighthawk117;1926967 said:


> Wouldn't of been to funny if this was someone falling on your clients property either, why does everyone wait to treat surfaces til the morning, after all the ice has formed ??


Bro I don't know what part of the state you are in but up here in the hills we are full blown winter...I have dropped salt, in the morning Monday, last night, and again this morning....2300lbs in 24hrs


----------



## JCPM

AccuCon;1926990 said:


> Bro I don't know what part of the state you are in but up here in the hills we are full blown winter...I have dropped salt, in the morning Monday, last night, and again this morning....2300lbs in 24hrs


It is crazy how parts of New England are getting a normal winter while the rest of us keep getting near misses. Yesterday morning I had Ferrandino & Sons calling me off the hook making sure I went out and pre-treated. They actually didn't believe me when I said "no it's 36 degrees and raining, why would I put any salt down?"

Not much to do for me this morning. Spot treated some black ice but I mostly just wanted to empty my hopper out.


----------



## nighthawk117

AccuCon;1926990 said:


> Bro I don't know what part of the state you are in but up here in the hills we are full blown winter...I have dropped salt, in the morning Monday, last night, and again this morning....2300lbs in 24hrs


I'm not your Bro, and what difference does it make that you put that much salt down in 24hrs. That has nothing to do with what I said.


----------



## abbe

JCPM;1926999 said:


> It is crazy how parts of New England are getting a normal winter while the rest of us keep getting near misses. Yesterday morning I had Ferrandino & Sons calling me off the hook making sure I went out and pre-treated. They actually didn't believe me when I said "no it's 36 degrees and raining, why would I put any salt down?"
> 
> Not much to do for me this morning. Spot treated some black ice but I mostly just wanted to empty my hopper out.


Your first problem is working for ferrandino and sons.


----------



## TJS

No winter yet here. On a lighter side channel 8 got a new weather woman.


----------



## AccuCon

nighthawk117;1927003 said:


> I'm not your Bro, and what difference does it make that you put that much salt down in 24hrs. That has nothing to do with what I said.


Sorry Troll...

I don't know the fact I went out three times and it still refreezes.... in fact I saw it happen within 2 hours this morning..

So it has exactly to do with what you said...You can go out and you can treat and treat and treat and ice will still form given the right conditions...I did not wait for it to ice up...

Site drainage, water flow, acts of god even...all factors in when and how much ice can form!

And at the same time you have clients that want to keep costs down yet maintain a safe property...So yeah most guys are going to wait until the last minute...

I'm not your Bro...really a form of speech my god you must be a tight ass...


----------



## AccuCon

Sorry if I came off as rude as I think...Been a long past couple weeks...Please take that with a grain of salt...Im really not an a**hole


----------



## JCPM

abbe;1927005 said:


> Your first problem is working for ferrandino and sons.


Lol. Ive heard as much. But last year i cashed out like a boss with that account.


----------



## NAHA

Getting feisty In here


----------



## nighthawk117

AccuCon;1927059 said:


> Sorry if I came off as rude as I think...Been a long past couple weeks...Please take that with a grain of salt...Im really not an a**hole


Yup, above and beyond your head. Thumbs Up


----------



## JCPM

That escalated quickly


----------



## theholycow

nighthawk117;1927003 said:


> I'm not your Bro


----------



## AccuCon

Probably gets pissed if someone calls him Boss too

Or any other commonly used term in a free flowing conversation to address another human being informally...










ok Im done


----------



## nighthawk117

AccuCon;1927102 said:


> Probably gets pissed if someone calls him Boss too
> 
> Or any other commonly used term in a free flowing conversation to address another human being informally...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok Im done


Really? Your showing an immense level of maturity here, and your long winded verbal diarrhea speaks volumes as to the lack of knowledge and inexperience with providing services in the winter......Bro :laughing:


----------



## FordFisherman

Cant seem to figure out how to post the Meathead Rob Lowe pic..
Can someone help a bro out??


----------



## nighthawk117

Enjoy the weather ! Time to hit the slopes !! :salute:


----------



## AccuCon

nighthawk117;1927109 said:


> Really? Your showing an immense level of maturity here, and your long winded verbal diarrhea speaks volumes as to the lack of knowledge and inexperience with providing services in the winter......Bro :laughing:


Actually, your laughable comment about why people wait until the morning speaks volumes of never having to deal with a commercial client. A commercial client that does not want to pay for you to be there at night because no one is at the building, yet wants it treated by 7AM.

Or why you would salt an unoccupied building at night and expect it to not refreeze by time of building occupancy in the morning.

Good day sir


----------



## aclawn

FordFisherman;1927110 said:


> Cant seem to figure out how to post the Meathead Rob Lowe pic..
> Can someone help a bro out??


















:laughing:


----------



## aclawn

My bro from another mother!


----------



## FordFisherman

"And I can't stop sayin Bro, Bro" hahaha Nice!


----------



## FordFisherman

Jesus we need some snow...


----------



## aclawn

FordFisherman;1927214 said:


> Jesus we need some snow...


X2 the snow train start around the 24th.CMF


----------



## NAHA

Hey Bros quick question for ya. I've been thinking about a sander for my 1 ton dump. Any thoughts on the tailgate sanders. The ones that use the bed to hold the sand. Do they work well for municipal use?


----------



## FordFisherman

Only problem i've heard is keeping them fed, wet sand or high humidity 32degree snow and the sand gets sticky. But thats second hand info, i never ran one myself.


----------



## aclawn

Work for small lots, hold about 14 bgs


----------



## JCPM

I had a TruckCraft tailgate unit for one of my old trucks that had a dump insert. It sounded great in theory because of the versatility and being light weight but in the end it was too finicky. Material had to be bone dry in order for it to work correctly and we could never keep it tarped well enough.


----------



## aclawn

Or this one.What i here with this one is that the sand sticks to bed.


----------



## NAHA

Iam thinking like this


----------



## quigleysiding

aclawn;1927243 said:


> Work for small lots, hold about 14 bgs


Anybody use one of these . How do they work


----------



## aclawn

NAHA;1927254 said:


> Iam thinking like this











Try to go with a hydro unit.What i've heard is the electric one spreading distance are not that great and they have no reverse for the auger.


----------



## aclawn

quigleysiding;1927257 said:


> Anybody use one of these . How do they work


Use to own one worked great. AN USE SAND/SALT OR BULK SALT.
The best feature is the fact that you can control the auger and spinner speed separately, so you can lay it down as thick as you want.

Cons- Bridged up a little.


----------



## Maleko

nighthawk117;1926967 said:


> Wouldn't of been to funny if this was someone falling on your clients property either, why does everyone wait to treat surfaces til the morning, after all the ice has formed ??


Uhhh. I salted twice during the storm
And had them call me for a third time. Sidewalks kept freezing over.
Then I went back at 3:45am this morning to salt again. So its safe to say I was on top of it. 
No prob with them paying ever.
Ill take 4 salt run payments for
That storm...
It was different from town to town had 
One lot kept flashing over every 4 hours. And im one of those over salters..ha . Dumping magic all day yesterday.


----------



## nighthawk117

Maleko;1927307 said:


> Uhhh. I salted twice during the storm
> And had them call me for a third time. Sidewalks kept freezing over.
> Then I went back at 3:45am this morning to salt again. So its safe to say I was on top of it.
> No prob with them paying ever.
> Ill take 4 salt run payments for
> That storm...
> It was different from town to town had
> One lot kept flashing over every 4 hours. And im one of those over salters..ha . Dumping magic all day yesterday.


Seems like a lot of guys took my comment the wrong way. Guys in my area always swarm the lots as people are already there or coming into work? We treat as needed to stay on top of any icing throughout the event, no matter if someone is there or not, it is in the safest condition as possible. If its icing over, we scrap it down. All I was saying is that you are fortunate that someone isn't filing a slip and fall suit against you as this is the most prevailing time for the bottom feeders to come out. Sorry for any BS


----------



## Maleko

nighthawk117;1927374 said:


> Seems like a lot of guys took my comment the wrong way. Guys in my area always swarm the lots as people are already there or coming into work? We treat as needed to stay on top of any icing throughout the event, no matter if someone is there or not, it is in the safest condition as possible. If its icing over, we scrap it down. All I was saying is that you are fortunate that someone isn't filing a slip and fall suit against you as this is the most prevailing time for the bottom feeders to come out. Sorry for any BS


No worries... All good. Were all on the same team here...
Think everyone is a lil edgy waiting for a good storm...

I agree. After a few F-Bombs , that's the first thing I thought. Thank god no ones out at 3:30am. Haaa


----------



## theholycow

FordFisherman;1927110 said:


> Cant seem to figure out how to post the Meathead Rob Lowe pic..
> Can someone help a bro out??


----------



## JCPM

Maleko;1927384 said:


> No worries... All good. Were all on the same team here...
> Think everyone is a lil edgy waiting for a good storm...
> 
> I agree. After a few F-Bombs , that's the first thing I thought. Thank god no ones out at 3:30am. Haaa


Sounds like its time for a bro hug.


----------



## FordFisherman

Get out the raincoats Bros. Just not our year in SNE.


----------



## leigh

FordFisherman;1928941 said:


> Get out the raincoats Bros. Just not our year in SNE.


Looks like a real"soaker",I'm sure someone will think this one is going to turn into a big snow event lol Hope springs eternal!


----------



## fireside

It better snow soon. I have had 50tons of salt since mid summer. I bought a brand new boss BX12 for the loader and nothing. The biggest thing that pissed me off was the one and only seasonal I have called he would like a 50 percent discount due to no services!!!! Not going to happen!! end of rant


----------



## JCPM

fireside;1929003 said:


> It better snow soon. I have had 50tons of salt since mid summer. I bought a brand new boss BX12 for the loader and nothing. The biggest thing that pissed me off was the one and only seasonal I have called he would like a 50 percent discount due to no services!!!! Not going to happen!! end of rant


Oh boy. Would he pay an extra 50% if we were getting hammered like last year?? Probably not


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Okay this is weird, 930 clear, now snowing lighty, check the weather and Rader nothing is showing.
Anyone else getting snow?


----------



## JCPM

Partly sunny here in Middletown


----------



## aclawn

Relax guys spoke with the snow god he said after the 21th ur going wish it stop snowing.


----------



## aclawn

** NOTIFICATION ** 2 POSSIBLE EVENTS. JAN 18-19 - JAN 24-26

it appears that the Big East coast SUNDAY - MONDAY .. which will be RAIN for all of the East coast and snow for the Mountains will move into Maine and se Canada . As the Monday Low moves into eastern Canada it does 3 things 1) dumps in new surge of cold air ...2) acts as a 50/50 Low.. 3) sets up the 2nd threat JAN 23-24... also on a weekend.

IF this scenario holds ..IF.. the even JAN 23-24 could SIGNIFICANT winter storm.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## MSsnowplowing

It stopped coated my truck, driveway etc, now that was weird, called a buddy about 3 miles from me and it was not snowing at his house.
The weather is teasing me


----------



## Evil Diesel

aclawn;1929053 said:


> ** NOTIFICATION ** 2 POSSIBLE EVENTS. JAN 18-19 - JAN 24-26
> 
> it appears that the Big East coast SUNDAY - MONDAY .. which will be RAIN for all of the East coast and snow for the Mountains will move into Maine and se Canada . As the Monday Low moves into eastern Canada it does 3 things 1) dumps in new surge of cold air ...2) acts as a 50/50 Low.. 3) sets up the 2nd threat JAN 23-24... also on a weekend.
> 
> IF this scenario holds ..IF.. the even JAN 23-24 could SIGNIFICANT winter storm.


Thank you DT


----------



## sectlandscaping

Seen the dusting also. I had to do a double take.


----------



## abbe

Snowing decent west ofProvidence


----------



## aclawn

Evil Diesel;1929108 said:


> Thank you DT


Wxrisk.com
Wxrisk.com added 2 new photos.

1 hr · 
.***UPDATE ON BIG EAST COAST WINTER STORM JAN 24-25**


----------



## Evil Diesel

aclawn;1929420 said:


> Wxrisk.com


Yah he tells it how it is. Hopefully it pans out


----------



## aclawn

And the beautiful "Upgraded" GFS in Motion.

https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/B7Vs-OFCcAEbYwD.mp4


----------



## 07PSDCREW

aclawn;1929509 said:


> And the beautiful "Upgraded" GFS in Motion.
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/B7Vs-OFCcAEbYwD.mp4


When is that for??


----------



## Evil Diesel

07PSDCREW;1929515 said:


> When is that for??


Jan 24th-25th


----------



## aclawn

From DT at Wxrisk.com

EVENING UPDATE .... **** AGAIN *** let me emphasize that I am NOT yet ON board with the idea that JAN 23-24 LOW will be an East coast snowstorm. A significant Eastern US`Low yes but Not necessarily a snowstorm for I-95. 

FOR EXAMPLE.... back on Jan 8 Most of the models showed possible east coast snowstorm for JAN 15-16 and SEVERAL Tv Mets were talking about this threat. So I expressed caution about that threat and as it turned out I was 100% correct. That Low / snowstorm threat faded away.


The same thing in this case. Already other weather sources are talking about this POSSIBLE threat 9 days out. Thats OK... But I think you can Educate and explain the ins and outs of this science to folks that want to know. The downside to this is that sometimes you run into real morons who think that even mentioning why something may NOT happen is ... the same thing.. as saying it will happen. Personally I dont get how folks do this but then again I have never watched American Idol


----------



## leigh

Possibilities is the right way to look at these models,something to keep in mind as the days go by.Did a study of the statistical accuracy of forecasts from 1 day to 15 days out,it's quite sobering to see with all the advances with technology we will never be able to forecast accurately more than a day or two out.Similiar to the financial system,they don't call it the chaos theory for the fun of it lol


----------



## ss502gmc

I think I'm suffering from snow deprevation! On a side note I got 2 salt runs in yesterday and going out for another now


----------



## aclawn

They can upgrade all the server they want, but they can't upgrade what mother nature want to do.
Just look at the GFS 06z and now it look to be OTS. 24th-25th EURO has right over us,the war of the models let see who wins!










I'm going back to my 100 percent forecast reading!








:laughing:


----------



## CCL Landscaping

aclawn;1929825 said:


> They can upgrade all the server they want, but they can't upgrade what mother nature want to do.
> Just look at the GFS 06z and now it look to be OTS. 24th-25th EURO has right over us,the war of the models let see who wins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going back to my 100 percent forecast reading!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing:


If the rock is gone-hurricane


----------



## aclawn

1/2 the country cover with this end of the month storm!










good chance for us 28th


----------



## fordtruck661

Heads up CT guys we have a quick snow shower coming in. Should be in the north west corner by 12:00 moving south east. Could put down up to 1" in 15 to 20 minutes. Commercial guys might be able to get a salt run in.


----------



## NLMCT

fordtruck661;1929954 said:


> Heads up CT guys we have a quick snow shower coming in. Should be in the north west corner by 12:00 moving south east. Could put down up to 1" in 15 to 20 minutes. Commercial guys might be able to get a salt run in.


i saw that on the radar coming from buffalo ..... where did you hear a inch tho


----------



## fordtruck661

NLMCT;1929963 said:


> i saw that on the radar coming from buffalo ..... where did you hear a inch tho


More than likely just a coating but some where could get up to 1"


----------



## Evil Diesel

This speaks for this winter so far. We are chasing an inch of snow. WTF! Hopefully the storms showing up on the models for the last part of this month put something down.


----------



## TJS

Evil Diesel;1930041 said:


> This speaks for this winter so far. We are chasing an inch of snow. WTF! Hopefully the storms showing up on the models for the last part of this month put something down.


You beat me to it.


----------



## Evil Diesel

This winter so far has been boring. What is everyone doing to keep busy


----------



## durafish

Selling my plow. Painting my truck buying new rims and tires for the summer. Certainly spend more then I'm making lol.


----------



## Evil Diesel

durafish;1930130 said:


> Selling my plow. Painting my truck buying new rims and tires for the summer. Certainly spend more then I'm making lol.


That might be a venture too soon


----------



## NLMCT

anyone hear about snow for monday


----------



## aclawn

I heard something about rain on Monday.
Maybe a little dusting in back end.


----------



## Evil Diesel

I heard rain also


----------



## aclawn

The one to watch is the 28th IMO.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Picture taken from the prudential center top floor today. Check out the snow squall!!


----------



## aclawn

Wow! that's pretty neat snow tornado.^^^^nice view.


----------



## aclawn

STORMY PATTERN RETURNING ~~Long range at a glance~~
-->Rapid storm formation Sunday/Monday. Rain/Snow 100% chance.
-->Clipper system Tuesday night/Wednesday. Snow 80% chance.
-->Clipper # 2 Friday Snow 50% chance. ARCTIC AIR 70% chance.
-->Nor'easter/Coastal Storm (moderate/major) JAN 26-28.


----------



## JCPM

Anyone getting ready for monday morning? I really dont feel like putting the sander on today but ill be more aggravated if i have to put it on tomorrow while its raining.


----------



## 512high

im hearing a possible good clipper for nh/mass forming for wed..any possibly something larger next weekend? who knows,the rate this winter is going! day by day....


----------



## aclawn

JCPM;1930517 said:


> Anyone getting ready for monday morning? I really dont feel like putting the sander on today but ill be more aggravated if i have to put it on tomorrow while its raining.


I think ur b sfe leaving it off.Temps r going b in 35-40f monday.this on the coast ffld cnty.


----------



## JCPM

Intellicast showing 1-3" for wednesday.


----------



## Maleko

Maybe we all should open road side umbrella stands.


----------



## aclawn

A nice write up of the next couple of week.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-gang/wp/2015/01/15/two-week-outlook-seasonal-then-a-temperature-plunge-and-increased-odds-of-snow/


----------



## FordFisherman

Models have been terrible this season. Not getting excited about any potential snow threats unless its within 24 hours of the forecasted event. Even then, there are no guarantees this season. They have been saying next week is the change in the pattern for the whole winter; we are running out of "next weeks".


----------



## FordFisherman

Load up the sanders looks icy for the am


----------



## Maleko

FordFisherman;1930843 said:


> Load up the sanders looks icy for the am


Just saw that on a weather alert... And for certain the salt supplier won't be open early tomorrow since it's supposed to rain most of the day. UGHHHHHH


----------



## NLMCT

What about Wednesday I head it could be a inch or 2


----------



## FordFisherman

NLMCT;1930865 said:


> What about Wednesday I head it could be a inch or 2


Wont know till tuesday am. Looks like the weather could be getting more interesting starting this week but I dont want to jinx it.


----------



## FordFisherman

Wednesday "storm" looks like its going south of our area now.


----------



## Maleko

FordFisherman;1931021 said:


> Wednesday "storm" looks like its going south of our area now.


Yip. Another failed forecast from our local genius weather idiots. 
Blows my mind how inaccurate they have been.. From timing to totals to either rain or snow...
They were saying a freezing rain ice warning from 3am till 11 am today..
Ok Up at 4 am look out. Nothing.... Check radar. Nothing even close, was a lil at the bottom of Jersey. Great, now im up....
By the time anything gets close the temps will be up. 
Im just getting sick of this pattern.... Every single time a good amount of moisture comes our way the temps rapidly climb above freezing... Rain moves out then temps drop rapidly...


----------



## nighthawk117

Maleko;1931025 said:


> Yip. Another failed forecast from our local genius weather idiots.
> Blows my mind how inaccurate they have been.. From timing to totals to either rain or snow...
> They were saying a freezing rain ice warning from 3am till 11 am today..
> Ok Up at 4 am look out. Nothing.... Check radar. Nothing even close, was a lil at the bottom of Jersey. Great, now im up....
> By the time anything gets close the temps will be up.
> Im just getting sick of this pattern.... Every single time a good amount of moisture comes our way the temps rapidly climb above freezing... Rain moves out then temps drop rapidly...


They have been completely out to lunch, went to bed at around midnight with nothing forecast, phone alert comes in ? Freezing rain, winter advisory?? They could not even get a 4 hr window correct, never mind a week, 3 days or 24hr "forecast" Thumbs Up


----------



## BillyRgn

South west ct looks like a skating rink, I just saw a traffic cam, I-95 is moving at about 5 mph


----------



## BillyRgn

Heading out now, just drizzled for a few minutes and froze on contact,


----------



## NLMCT

so no snow for wednesday all the sudden ?


----------



## leigh

Melting off on coast now 10;10 am, got hit in my pickup on way to shop to grab salt truck,:realmad:skating rink is an understatement,ended up hand salting a walk and an adult special needs home. Left salt truck at shop,anyone that can drive in this can handle a parking lot,glad its sunday,all closed today, religious meetings all canceled.


----------



## aclawn

Wow what sheet of ice! had to go into one of my acct. in rev. could not get in going forward.Ice is some scary sht.


----------



## BillyRgn

Man was that nasty, accidents everywhere, the only good thing was it being sunday there was not the traffic of a week day morning, my truck was sliding all over the place even with a full load. The concrete walkways are even worse than the lots/roads.


----------



## aclawn

Scary sht. this is some pics from a met i follow.New London, CT


----------



## JCPM

Gotta love surprise black ice. As of midnight last night the forecast showed everything being above freezing when the rain started. Glad i have a light sander thats easy to load on the truck by myself. Smh


----------



## brimfield

Sheet of ice alright. Went sliding sidways all the way down the road, glad nobody was comming up. 4WD does nothing on black ice, gonna stay in now.


----------



## durafish

50 over here lol.


----------



## Maleko

Ya. I must say its the worst ive seen roads in a while. Like driving on ice cubes. Accidents around every corner. Everyone was caught sleeping in the dot on this one.


----------



## FordFisherman

Stick a fork in this season guys, been looking at the long range guidance and looks like more of the same. Sorry to piss in your Cheerios.


----------



## NLMCT

FordFisherman;1931279 said:


> Stick a fork in this season guys, been looking at the long range guidance and looks like more of the same. Sorry to piss in your Cheerios.


i highly doubt that theres not gonna be atleats one more plowable event the rest of the season.... dont throw in the towel yet


----------



## FordFisherman

Tryng not to be a pessimist, but cold and dry, warm and wet seems to be locked in.


----------



## aclawn

OFFTOPIC A LITTLE SUNDAY LAUGH!


----------



## shawslawncare

Looks like this winter is a rap. Taking plows off and selling them. Then it will snow! O well....


----------



## vlc

Anyone salting tonight? It looks like we will be getting more rain tonight and temps hovering just above freezing in the morning. Town trucks were out. I checked one of my lots down the street and it's mostly just wet pavement. Couple icy spots here and there.


----------



## fireside

We still have parts of ct with ice. As for the rest of the winter only 3 weeks left here on average. What a bust always next year


----------



## aclawn

Let's go pats!


----------



## JCPM

That Seattle Green Bay finish was crazy


----------



## JCPM

This rain is crazy. Its like a monsoon outside right now


----------



## Maleko

My grass is frozen solid with ice i just about went head over heal waking the dog. 
Gonna be slick as snot in the morning.


----------



## fordtruck661

The roads are Already iced over in Burlington. Town dept switched over to a salt sand mix because the salt kept washing away.


----------



## wilsonsground

I couldn't believe how fast **** froze up!! I left town to go do our food tasting for our wedding in September and wasn't gone an hour and the phone started ringing of frozen lots!


----------



## BillyRgn

wilsonsground;1931770 said:


> I couldn't believe how fast **** froze up!! I left town to go do our food tasting for our wedding in September and wasn't gone an hour and the phone started ringing of frozen lots!


It happened crazy fast, I went out to get the paper at 745, on my walk back to the house (only 25 ft) it started to drizzle. It drizzled about 2-3 minutes just enough to coat everything. I walked outside and everything was lce, the drizzle picked back up a few minutes later and it only got worse. It went from doing nothing, to treacherous in literally 2 minutes.


----------



## NAHA

F this S I want real snow


----------



## aclawn

Super Bowl time bring on the rookies!


----------



## vlc

Pouring out now and 48 degrees. Everything is melting. Im going to start tuning up my summer equipment this week.


----------



## wilsonsground

vlc;1931834 said:


> Pouring out now and 48 degrees. Everything is melting. Im going to start tuning up my summer equipment this week.


It's raining heavy enough to melt it off but as the rain stops and the temps keep dropping till mid morning things will freeze


----------



## FordFisherman

Southern CT/Long island may still have a shot with Wednesdays clipper. Could end up in Georgia on the next model runs so who knows...


----------



## JCPM

Another salt run in the books


----------



## linckeil

so maybe still something wednesday - any potential for it to be plowable?

what about friday the 24th? last week we were talking about a potential for a good sized storm. where does that stand? 

i don't see much about either storms on the usual weather sources.


----------



## NLMCT

linckeil;1932015 said:


> so maybe still something wednesday - any potential for it to be plowable?
> 
> what about friday the 24th? last week we were talking about a potential for a good sized storm. where does that stand?
> 
> i don't see much about either storms on the usual weather sources.


a clipper may come thru wednesday ... well know tomorrow tho .... hopefully


----------



## NLMCT

We’re looking for improvements today with the second day in a row featuring icy roadways. Tons of accidents were reported on untreated road surfaces, but the afternoon will get above freezing yet again, and we aren’t expecting any slick spots tomorrow across the state.

•With yesterday’s storm departing, a leftover flurry or snow shower will pass through…a few towns saw a coating earlier this morning.
•High pressure builds in tonight and tomorrow so expect clear skies tonight, calming winds, and sunshine tomorrow.
•Next storm is on Wednesday…it’s very minor in nature. The “wettest” forecast model shows a whopping 2″ snowfall total for a town or two along the shoreline after the PM drive Wednesday and before the AM drive Thursday. Other models show nothing at all (go figure). We’ll watch it but it’s very minor in nature.
•Calm and dry into next weekend with some indications of a chilly forecast about a week from now.
•Snow lovers are crying, so are the plow drivers and they’ll continue to tear up because I’m not seeing anything big in the snow department coming up!


----------



## vlc

NLMCT;1932062 said:


> •Snow lovers are crying, so are the plow drivers and they'll continue to tear up because I'm not seeing anything big in the snow department coming up!


I cry myself to sleep every night


----------



## NLMCT

vlc;1932090 said:


> I cry myself to sleep every night


but i aslo heard we could get 1-3 on wednesday .... but well see


----------



## NLMCT

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...wintry-mix-to-aim-for-northeast/3997641606001

the whole video isnt about new england the 6 min marks ends the talk of snow in new england


----------



## abbe

Where was the forecast for this morning? I love how NOAA issued a special hazard statement after the fact to cover their behind. Two screwups in one week on the forecast. 

This morning was a compelte skating rink across Rhode Island. Good luck trying to touch the brake pedal. Thankfully it was a holiday


----------



## chrisf250

abbe;1932368 said:


> Thankfully it was a holiday


Amen to that. I checked the forecast the night Before and the temperature was never supposed to be below freezing.


----------



## nighthawk117

This really made me laugh watching the news!! " This weather caught everyone by surprise " :laughing: Rain falls on frozen ground and it formed ice , is this really a shocker for many people ? It really doesn't matter if it was or was not above freezing air temps. Has no one ever seen a zamboni work   There must be an extreme level of intelligence to work in the news/weather centers around here, wow. A lady in a mini van passes a sander truck and then crashed into a pole, another good one


----------



## nepatsfan

Am I the only one loving this weather? I have put out a sh$tload of salt, no labor costs(doing it all myself), no broken trucks plows etc. and making pretty good money. I salt at least a few times a week, got to scrape a couple times. I would take this every winter. Give me another dusting, I'll salt it and catch a re-freeze the following morning.


----------



## durafish

nepatsfan;1932663 said:


> Am I the only one loving this weather? I have put out a sh$tload of salt, no labor costs(doing it all myself), no broken trucks plows etc. and making pretty good money. I salt at least a few times a week, got to scrape a couple times. I would take this every winter. Give me another dusting, I'll salt it and catch a re-freeze the following morning.


nothing braking? How about that salt eating away your truck lol? I effin hate this winter all there is salt roads. Good for you guys tho!


----------



## nepatsfan

durafish;1932666 said:


> nothing braking? How about that salt eating away your truck lol? I effin hate this winter all there is salt roads. Good for you guys tho!


I wash the truck very frequently and I use a salt dogg 2250. Nothing gets on the truck any more than anything would driving down the road. It is auger driven so it is totally contained and everything coming out shoots behind the truck. So if you drive around, you get as much salt as I do. I undercoat it every other year and fluid film it every fall. My salt truck is a 2003 and it's a clean truck. Do things break, yes. Does it rust, sure, but I try to take care of that stuff right away.


----------



## durafish

nepatsfan;1932672 said:


> I wash the truck very frequently and I use a salt dogg 2250. Nothing gets on the truck any more than anything would driving down the road. It is auger driven so it is totally contained and everything coming out shoots behind the truck. So if you drive around, you get as much salt as I do. I undercoat it every other year and fluid film it every fall. My salt truck is a 2003 and it's a clean truck. Do things break, yes. Does it rust, sure, but I try to take care of that stuff right away.


Yeah I'm just joking around. I totally understand that salting doesn't necessarily it's a rot bucket, just most salt trucks never get washed so then they rot. Buddy has a 09 f350 that salts and plows and wins awards during the summer at car shows.


----------



## JCPM

nepatsfan;1932663 said:


> Am I the only one loving this weather? I have put out a sh$tload of salt, no labor costs(doing it all myself), no broken trucks plows etc. and making pretty good money. I salt at least a few times a week, got to scrape a couple times. I would take this every winter. Give me another dusting, I'll salt it and catch a re-freeze the following morning.


Amen to that. I would like a few more pushes myself though


----------



## FordFisherman

And...another miss folks.


----------



## vlc

I'm fine with salting once a week, but a 6" storm here and there would be nice.


----------



## vlc

The plus side of this: There's a lot of snow equipment for sale on Craigslist for pretty cheap.


----------



## leigh

vlc;1932949 said:


> The plus side of this: There's a lot of snow equipment for sale on Craigslist for pretty cheap.


Problem is we're all broke lol, ever notice that when you're in the market to buy something,all the good deals show up afterwards Thur morning looks like maybe an inch for us in sw ct,maybe squeeze a push and salting out of it!Big difference for me,5k less just salting no plowing


----------



## NLMCT

so thursday will prolly be a coating... but what about next tuesday i know its kinda far out but maybe promising .....


----------



## abbe

NLMCT;1933010 said:


> so thursday will prolly be a coating... but what about next tuesday i know its kinda far out but maybe promising .....


$10 says it's OTS


----------



## NLMCT

abbe;1933021 said:


> $10 says it's OTS


100 dollars says your prolly right


----------



## JCPM

leigh;1932989 said:


> Problem is we're all broke lol, ever notice that when you're in the market to buy something,all the good deals show up afterwards Thur morning looks like maybe an inch for us in sw ct,maybe squeeze a push and salting out of it!Big difference for me,5k less just salting no plowing


Ha! Indeed. Ive got too many mouths to feed to be surfing Craigslist this winter. Lol


----------



## chevymanz28

JCPM;1933042 said:


> Ha! Indeed. Ive got too many mouths to feed to be surfing Craigslist this winter. Lol


Bernie and DT starting to see something saturday


----------



## NLMCT

chevymanz28;1933226 said:


> Bernie and DT starting to see something saturday


prove it .....


----------



## chevymanz28

NLMCT;1933235 said:


> prove it .....


Don't know how to put pics on from phone look at wxrisk Facebook page. Or Bernie rayno video from accuweather.com


----------



## FordFisherman

Early call on Saturday is rain on the coast, wet snow inland. Will change this far out, but looks like we have temp issues again. :angry:


----------



## AlliedMike

looking like something decent now for sat 100 dollars says ots


----------



## linckeil

so tomorrow in to thursday - anything? or is it gone entirely?


----------



## leigh

linckeil;1933353 said:


> so tomorrow in to thursday - anything? or is it gone entirely?


I think its ots,I'm very confident in a 1-3" on Saturday,for no reason though


----------



## chevymanz28

http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/snow-to-produce-delays-from-minneapolis-to-chicago/2430839568001


----------



## durafish

No no no. My truck is getting painted still and some motor work.


----------



## Maleko

Yawn.


----------



## vlc

durafish;1933425 said:


> No no no. My truck is getting painted still and some motor work.


Cool. Keep it in the shop. Then we'll have a chance for snow. Hahaha


----------



## Evil Diesel

I don't think the temps will be an issue this weekend. Looks like something on the 28th also.


----------



## JCPM

Its my wife's birthday saturday and i have a babysitter lined up and a days worth of activities. That pretty much guarantees its gonna snow and more than whats forecasted. Your welcome guys.


----------



## wilsonsground

JCPM;1933616 said:


> Its my wife's birthday saturday and i have a babysitter lined up and a days worth of activities. That pretty much guarantees its gonna snow and more than whats forecasted. Your welcome guys.


Much appreciated. I know if it were my wife she wouldnt care if it snowed, she'd rather make the money than spend it.


----------



## aclawn

Euro is trending west, 4 snow events next 10 days DC to Boston.. the one on the weekend 1-3 if temp drop.In today runs is a little to warm for the weekend and Mon-Tue next week may have 6-12" all we need is to come a little west right now its OTS.CMF


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I'm loving this winter so far, less snow the better.


----------



## aclawn

Tomorrow look close for FFLD CNTY. D-2


----------



## aclawn

With all these miss call.I bet we get it,all in one shot.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

aclawn;1933756 said:


> With all these miss call.I bet we get it,all in one shot.


Believe that when I see it. Like they are saying around 4" for the 27th.

I think we are being setup for another Nemo in Feb. we are going to get dumped on, just wait and see.


----------



## FordFisherman

Looks like the chances for storms are increasing in this pattern, but believe it when its on the ground.


----------



## aclawn

Sat.looks interesting for ECT- RI -THE CAP-BOSTON.All we need is (cold).


----------



## Evil Diesel

Check out wxrisk. Looking very interesting. Hope it pans out


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Have any of you eastern CT. guys bought any salt from the new place in new London yet this year.


----------



## NLMCT

http://www.weather.com/weather/5day/l/06518:4:US
weather.com puts hamden ct at 100% for snow on saturday with 5-8 inches... im praying there right


----------



## AC2717

Figures on Saturday, I have Concert tickets for a late night show. the only day I want it OTS


----------



## PLOWTIME

A&J Landscaping;1934254 said:


> Have any of you eastern CT. guys bought any salt from the new place in new London yet this year.


I got about 70 tons from there and had it hauled to Nort Haven. It was cheaper then buying from gateway that is only about 10 miles away.


----------



## PLOWTIME

NLMCT;1934261 said:


> http://www.weather.com/weather/5day/l/06518:4:US
> weather.com puts hamden ct at 100% for snow on saturday with 5-8 inches... im praying there right


I hope so I just had to spend 4k on parts for one of the loaders.


----------



## NLMCT

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/major-snowstorm-may-hit-i95-ne/40971682


----------



## aclawn

Coming from the west with a northeast trend!
http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


----------



## NLMCT

aclawn;1934484 said:


> Coming from the west with a northeast trend!
> http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


good im guessing ?


----------



## CCL Landscaping

aclawn;1934484 said:


> Coming from the west with a northeast trend!
> http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


They always do. But I'm thinking we'll be alright on this one


----------



## aclawn

I hope we get atleast a salt run from this one.Now sat is coming around the mountian when she come it looking good to be a plowable event for all of us snow and some mixing issues.Just my wishful thinking:laughing:Thumbs Up

Really active week coming up, but remember, we're cautiously optimistic -- A Light snow event tomorrow, a much bigger snow event possibly later on Saturday, and the potential for an even bigger one early next week. There is a lot of speculation right now, so don't grab the bread and milk just yet... Much can change, especially with this winter!


----------



## aclawn

A tweet from JB---Ballistic Bombon ECMWF inside Hatteras Sat am then 28.30 pressure near Nantucket by Sun AM
9-18" I-95 on model, even with some rain mixed.


----------



## NLMCT

aclawn;1934585 said:


> A tweet from JB---Ballistic Bombon ECMWF inside Hatteras Sat am then 28.30 pressure near Nantucket by Sun AM
> 9-18" I-95 on model, even with some rain mixed.


and what does all that really mean ?? sorry i dont know all the lingo for the weather


----------



## aclawn

If air temperature falls, the air pressure will increase as cool air sinks towards the ground. Warm air near the earth's surface will tend to rise, so a mass of low pressure is an area of air that is rising. As air rises it expands and cools. Cooler air cannot hold as much water as warmer air, so as the air rises the water will condense and form clouds. This is why an area of low pressure will often be accompanied by clouds and rain.If it cold you get snow.

29.92 in. hg is considered normal pressure at sea level at standard temperature.

In a LOW pressure system the air rotate counter-clockwise (in the northern hemisphere) and the air is sucked into a low and up. You need lifting to create the clouds which are associated with "bad" weather. 

A HIGH pressure system is exactly the opposite. It is pushing the air down and out away from the high pressure system in a clockwise motion. This action prevents the formation of clouds, and no clouds means no rain.


----------



## aclawn

http://www.leonardsworlds.com/traffic/traffic_camera_directory.htm


----------



## AC2717

hopefully holding out till next week, hoping Saturday is a turn em and burn em (salt event)


----------



## MSsnowplowing

A&J Landscaping;1934254 said:


> Have any of you eastern CT. guys bought any salt from the new place in new London yet this year.


what place is that? I did get a load of magic salt from k&h in Plainfield and it was a really good mix, and the best part they are open all hours during a storm.


----------



## chevymanz28

AC2717;1934679 said:


> hopefully holding out till next week, hoping Saturday is a turn em and burn em (salt event)


http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/late-week-storm-to-impact-dc-nyc-and-boston/2430839568001

New video from Bernie


----------



## BillyRgn

MSsnowplowing;1934750 said:


> what place is that? I did get a load of magic salt from k&h in Plainfield and it was a really good mix, and the best part they are open all hours during a storm.


Wondering the info on the place as well, I usually use gateway but if there cheaper I would switch, another 2 storms and it will be time to get another couple tri axles


----------



## leigh

PLOWTIME;1934448 said:


> I got about 70 tons from there and had it hauled to Nort Haven. It was cheaper then buying from gateway that is only about 10 miles away.


How much cheaper? I'm paying 72$ a ton.


----------



## A&J Landscaping

We paid $67.00 a ton picked up much cheaper than new haven or providence and its 20 min away.


----------



## JCPM

Looks like a boom or bust storm for saturday. Ive heard as much as 5-8" predicted this morning but also with the chance of it toing ots and CT only getting a dusting.


----------



## PLOWTIME

leigh;1934956 said:


> How much cheaper? I'm paying 72$ a ton.


Cost me $70.00 per ton delivered to me. I have another three loads coming in tomorrow.


----------



## linckeil

weatherlook.net had my area at 3-5" this morning at 7am. Then an hour later at 5-8". And now it's at 1-3". this is all within the course of 3 hours....

WTF is going on? what are the latest models saying?


----------



## CjBonavenia

What the hell happened this morning they were calling for a few flurries had to go out and plow everyone at 130 this morning I live around Danbury ct by the way


----------



## JCPM

http://ryanhanrahan.com/2015/01/22/not-terribly-enthused/


----------



## linckeil

how much did you get? i'm right next to danbury. a dusting on the ground this morning - nothing measurable.


----------



## CjBonavenia

Around two inches I plowed a lot I do on rout 6 in danburry by Molly Darsies everyone was out plowing we had a good two inches in Brewster and patterson ny that's where the rest of my lots are it was crazy woke up at 1 and was like **** had to call all the guyes


----------



## Maleko

CjBonavenia;1935238 said:


> What the hell happened this morning they were calling for a few flurries had to go out and plow everyone at 130 this morning I live around Danbury ct by the way


Me too.... I got up late cause it wasn't supposed do do anything but flurry

. 1 1/2" easy in Danbury. A lil more in the hills. Quick scrape and chalk up anothe salt run.


----------



## Maleko

It was very different from town to town. Seems Danbury got the most and was bullseye for this clipper. I couldn't believe it when I got to Danbury and had to put the plow on.


----------



## AC2717

chevymanz28;1934828 said:


> http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/late-week-storm-to-impact-dc-nyc-and-boston/2430839568001
> 
> New video from Bernie


Oh poop sticks


----------



## sectlandscaping

A&J Landscaping;1935151 said:


> We paid $67.00 a ton picked up much cheaper than new haven or providence and its 20 min away.


Still dont know where your talking about. Theres 3 places with salt over here. I stopped buying from them because my buddy sells it for $40 a yard. I end up with more then a ton because of moisture. It seems if your buying a material that contains water, you shouldnt pay by weight.

I was spose to get under a inch yesterday between 10-12pm. Not even a flurry. I stayed up till 330. Woke up at 8 to a few flurries that melted on pavement. The weather people are useless this year.


----------



## NLMCT

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/major-snowstorm-may-hit-i95-ne/40971682
Bernie claimed for ct to get 6-12 ... I'm praying he's right


----------



## snopushin ford

NLMCT;1935418 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/major-snowstorm-may-hit-i95-ne/40971682
> Bernie claimed for ct to get 6-12 ... I'm praying he's right


I saw that, my local channel 7 is saying 3-5. I hope Bernie is right


----------



## TJS

Not putting the plow on till after the dump run on Saturday.


----------



## mjlawncare

Storm watch went up THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN NEW YORK HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WATCH

WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY MORNING THROUGH
SATURDAY EVENING.



* LOCATIONS

NORTHERN NEW HAVEN

NORTHERN MIDDLESEX

AND
NORTHERN NEW LONDON.



* HAZARD TYPES

SNOW AND ICE.



* ACCUMULATIONS

SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 5 TO 7 INCHES

ALONG WITH
AROUND A TENTH OF AN INCH OF ICE.


----------



## SnowFakers

Snows coming. Finally


----------



## AlliedMike

so from what I can see I see 3 to 6 for se ct and so on one station calling rain but the nws and accu is saying a 3 to 6 snowfall


----------



## SnowFakers

Bernie likes atleast 6 Inches for me. We will see. Hope he is right


----------



## AlliedMike

where you at snow fakers


----------



## Maleko

Local news chans are all saying 2-4". Even less shoreline. 
Don't know where all this hype for a big storm coming from?.


----------



## FordFisherman

Thinking this one will disappoint alot of us...


----------



## FordFisherman

linckeil;1935235 said:


> weatherlook.net had my area at 3-5" this morning at 7am. Then an hour later at 5-8". And now it's at 1-3". this is all within the course of 3 hours....
> 
> WTF is going on? what are the latest models saying?


I think FFld County will be lucky to see any accumulation with this one.


----------



## durafish

Thinking about putting my summer rims on.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

I use the best forecasting for plowing there is, never been wrong yet.

Its the look out the window method.

:-D


----------



## shawslawncare

BREAKING NEWS....just in. This weekends snow storm is not going to materialize here in CT. OTS. I apologize to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## JCPM

MSsnowplowing;1935648 said:


> I use the best forecasting for plowing there is, never been wrong yet.
> 
> Its the look out the window method.
> 
> :-D


Lol. My means of forecasting is usually me being prepared up way too early only for the storm to go ots or waking up late to unexpected accumulation or ice without my plow on and an empty sander.


----------



## chevymanz28

FordFisherman;1935611 said:


> Thinking this one will disappoint alot of us...


http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/storm-to-cause-delays-from-virginia-to-maine/2430839568001
New Bernie video


----------



## NLMCT

chevymanz28;1935685 said:


> http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/storm-to-cause-delays-from-virginia-to-maine/2430839568001
> New Bernie video


How's that disappointing everyone in ct get to plow Saturday


----------



## fishinRI13

What is the story for Monday? I see there is another chance then. Is it something to watch or another clipper system?


----------



## leigh

Latest for coast, rain in am followed by mix,inch or less :laughing:


----------



## aclawn

fk it i'm plowing even it's rain.:laughing:


----------



## FordFisherman

Looks like less mix, more snow for most of CT now. Maybe we will get a push in? Don't think they can nail down Monday till this one clears out.


----------



## leigh

leigh;1935926 said:


> Latest for coast, rain in am followed by mix,inch or less :laughing:


Now there saying 1- 3", starting around 3am, freezing rain and snow during day. I'm sure this will be changing many more times.Mondays storm just disappeared from forecast.


----------



## BBC co

man i feel like i don't even own a plow, have not used it once still lolz https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b15hsOOcJoQ#t=35


----------



## BBC co

aclawn;1936016 said:


> fk it i'm plowing even it's rain.:laughing:


can u pm me the dealers # think i may need 1 for the rest of this season lol


----------



## shawslawncare

Quick,get your bread and milk...


----------



## Maleko

Chan 8 has most of Connecticut at 3-6" as of now.


----------



## aclawn

Wow the end of world for northeast!with a possible 1-4" according to the mets!
The way this yr is been look like there xanxe is wearing out.:laughing:


----------



## AlliedMike

looking at the latest models more snow for everyone with a little bit of a big impact oand all


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1936185 said:


> can u pm me the dealers # think i may need 1 for the rest of this season lol


BBC Lol.

BBC, If this storm make a historical storm intensification once it pass the hat.ur area will be in the sweet spot possible 6+ if it keep it's track nw of benchmark.IMO


----------



## abbe

Throw in the towel. 1-3 Saturday and high of 35. Should have just taken winter off and been on a beach somewhere


----------



## AlliedMike

with the amount of precip coming in for the am with cold temps I wouldn't be surprised if we see more than they expect


----------



## aclawn

There alot of warm waters just off the coast that will turn our snow to rain, it need to intensify, to make it's own cold air and bring our snow total up.Thumbs Up


----------



## BBC co

aclawn;1936241 said:


> BBC Lol.
> 
> BBC, If this storm make a historical storm intensification once it pass the hat.ur area will be in the sweet spot possible 6+ if it keep it's track nw of benchmark.IMO


ya we got winter storm warnings going with warning of Heavy snow tmmrw 3-5" expected

personally expecting a sheet of rain as its gonna be during the day temps over 35 with wsw/sw winds but still early all we can do is hope at this point lol


----------



## durafish

abbe;1936243 said:


> Throw in the towel. 1-3 Saturday and high of 35. Should have just taken winter off and been on a beach somewhere


You still have the 6.0? I think I see it around Cranston Johnston area a lot. Could just he another one.


----------



## SnowFakers

Oh well. Going to change 10 more times before tomorrow. Will just have to aee


----------



## AC2717

any noon time models out?


----------



## abbe

durafish;1936321 said:


> You still have the 6.0? I think I see it around Cranston Johnston area a lot. Could just he another one.


yeah thats me, my shop is in Johnston


----------



## aclawn

New model times with the change to DST, times vary on site, these are the earliest times.

00z GFS:~11:30pm
06z GFS:~5:30am
12z GFS:~11:30am
18z GFS:~5:30pm

00z GFS Ensemble Means:~12:45am
06z GFS Ensemble Means:~6:45am
12z GFS Ensemble Means:~12:45pm
18z GFS Ensemble Means:~6:45pm

00z NAM:~9:40pm
06z NAM:~3:40am
12z NAM:~9:40am
18z NAM:~3:40pm

03z SREF:~3:20am
09z SREF:~9:20am
15z SREF:~3:20pm
21z SREF:~9:30pm 

06z DGEX:~5:20am
18z DGEX:~5:20pm

00z GGEM:~12:15am
12z GGEM:~12:15pm

00z GGEM Ensemble Means:~4:45am
12z GGEM Ensemble Means:~4:45pm

00z RGEM:~11:15pm
06z RGEM:~5:15am
12z RGEM:~11:15am
18z RGEM:~5:15pm

00z UKMET:~12:00am
12z UKMET:~12:00pm

00z NOGAPS:~12:30am
12z NOGAPS:~12:30pm

00z JMA:~1:30am
12z JMA:~1:30pm

00z ECMWF:~2:00am
12z ECMWF:~2:00pm


----------



## AC2717

all Greek to me
but thank you for looking


----------



## aclawn

http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/prodstat/

This is a description of the models available on AccuWeather.com Professional:

Regional Forecast Models (North America) 
AccuModel: A 10-day surface forecast database tweaked 24/7 by AccuWeather meteorologists.
COAMPS: The short-range Coupled Ocean/Atmosphere Mesoscale Prediction System model.
DGEX: Downscaled GFS with Eta Extension: A high-res ETA model initialized with GFS data; hours 78-192.
GFDL: The Geophysical Fluid Dynamics Laboratory's tropical weather model.
NAM (WRF-NMM): The primary short-term weather forecast model for the United States, formerly the ETA model.
NAM-215: A high resolution (20 km) version of the North American Model.
NAM Ensembles: Ensembles from the NAM, formerly included in SREF.
NDFD: The National Weather Service's surface forecast database.
NDGD: A high resolution (5 km) grid of GFS-based MOS guidance forecasting surface weather.
NGM: The original "Nested Grid Model" -- a short-range forecast model for the U.S.
RSM Ensembles: Ensembles from the Regional Spectral Model, formerly included in SREF.
RUC2: The very short-range (12 hour) but high-resolution (20 km) Rapid Update Cycle model.
WRF : The Weather Research & Forecasting model, a regional mesoscale numerical weather prediction system.
WRF Ensembles: Ensembles from the WRF, formerly included in SREF.

Global Forecast Models:

CFS: The Climate Forecast System, a 9-Month monthly forecast model.
CMC: The Canadian Meteorlogical Center's worldwide short-range model.
ECMWF: The European Centre for Medium-Range Weather Forecasts' medium-range worldwide model.
GFS: The Global Forecasting System model is the primary long-range forecasting tool. Formerly known as the AVN or MRF.
GFS Ensembles: Ensembles from the GFS model including Spaghetti Plots, Means and Spreads.
JMA: The Japan Meteorological Agency's worldwide medium-range model.
NAEFS: Ensembles generated with data from the Canadian Meteorlogical Center's worldwide medium-range model.
NOGAPS: The U.S. Navy's worldwide medium-range forecast model.
UKMET: The United Kingdom Meteorological Centre's worldwide medium-range forecast modle.
WaveWatch III: A worldwide ocean model predicting winds and waves.


----------



## AC2717

thank you I need a translation though


----------



## aclawn

AC2717;1936553 said:


> all Greek to me
> but thank you for looking


 Chinese to me but have it in my fav.lol


----------



## aclawn

330PM update for winterstorm event 1/23/2015
So here are my latest observations. ALL models basically bring in the storm closer to the coast than in previous runs... but at the same time, i'm taking what any model data says now with a grain of salt. Temps right now are above the freezing for everyone in CT. Close to 40 even in some places. Storm precip is beginning to make it's way fairly quickly as I type, arriving at what may seem as early as 9PM tonight. Temps will have to tumble below 32 degrees by then for us to even SEE any snowfall... Snow haters: it's looking very good for you, and as for the snow lovers: smh.. 
*I will continue to monitor the "situation" as IT progresses. I highly advice.... i repeat.. i highly advice everyone to prepare for worst case scenario which would simply be a surprise snowstorm for tonight.LOL Most likely to happen though is mix/rain to all rain then MAYBE a quick 1-3 inches of snow as the storm exits. This is for now my latest independent analysis on what will occur. SAFETY FIRST! THIS IS A COPY A PASTE REPORT


----------



## aclawn

http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


----------



## TJS

aclawn;1936588 said:


> http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


I see way too much green moving toward us. Get the umbrellas out.


----------



## aclawn

Good sign moving faster and intensifY.Have to keep and eye on temps.Looks like the cape boston and east main are going to get hammer lookout for possible 12+ wild quest. FOR THE NORTH OF US R SAFE HERE IN SWCT IT CLOSE RAIN MIX

TEMPS=36F

COPY AND PASTE FROM A MET I FOLLOW

~~Alert Alert~~ Imminent storm system becoming increasingly volatile for NYC/CT. The city is now riding a fine line between seeing a strong snowstorm and only a moderate rain/snow event. Chances are increasing of seeing more snow than rain... HOWEVER I DO REMAIN SKEPTICAL... nevertheless, this is not hype! There is a legitimate potential for more than anticipated snowfall as newest data suggest the city will be battling the rain/snow line rather than a massive change over to rain, so please prepare now if you haven't for worst case scenario.I repeat this because it is essential to whos going to get how much snow and where.


----------



## Maleko

Guessin most snow will fall between 3 and 8 am. And be the heaviest then too..
But then again who knows. Need to find someone to hold my umbrella over me while i shovel. Haaaa


----------



## JCPM

Maleko;1936653 said:


> Guessin most snow will fall between 3 and 8 am. And be the heaviest then too..
> But then again who knows. Need to find someone to hold my umbrella over me while i shovel. Haaaa


Screw that. Its saturday. Most places will be closed. Im gonna skip most of my walkways and do them after 6 when this is all over.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Channel 5 just said 4-8 for me. I'll be happy if we get 4".


----------



## MSsnowplowing

This is going to be a messy one.
Warnings in effect for most of the state, of course still advisory for me.
My guts telling me 2-3 in the morning then rain till the afternoon then another 2-3.
Either way long day tomorrow, hitting the bed by 8 and getting up at 4 to access. Be safe out there.


----------



## BBC co

aclawn;1936579 said:


> 330PM update for winterstorm event 1/23/2015
> Good sign moving faster and intensifY.Have to keep and eye on temps.Looks like the cape boston and east main are going to get hammer lookout for possible 12+ wild quest.


sounds about right temps are going down fingers crossed plow on truck get the popcorn guys.

going with F.A as my forecast lol

JANUARY 2015
24th-27th. Snow for the Mid-Atlantic area to New England.

FEBRUARY 2015
1st-3rd. Unsettled skies, a few flakes for Groundhog Day, then clearing and cold.
4th-7th. A storm intensifies off NJ as it moves northeast. 4 to 8 inches of snow from New York City, points north, east; lesser snow amounts south and west.
8th-11th. Light snows, flurries.
12th-15th. Clearing skies and blustery.
16th-19th. Fair skies.
20th-23rd. Some snow, flurries.
24th-28th. Fair, then unsettled with snow, rain.

MARCH 2015
1st-3rd. Wet, then clearing and cold.
4th-7th. Wet snow upstate New York, New England; snow, rain farther south.
8th-11th. Stormy, then fair, very mild.
12th-15th. Light snow New England; heavy wet snow and rain farther south, then fair skies.
16th-19th. Rapidly moving storm brings 2 to 5 inches of wet snow north of its track (upstate NY, central, northern New England), a wintry mix farther south.
20th-23rd. A slow-moving storm brings strong winds, heavy precipitation.


----------



## leigh

Just got in from heavily salting my lots.It's warm out here on coast,36 [email protected]:30 am.I'm hoping to burn the first inch or so off so I can sleep a little later.Figured whats 5 hrs and 10 tons of salt lol


----------



## aclawn

Just got up, no rain on the front end,big flakes everything is cover.


----------



## leigh

2 inches on coastat at 3:55 am


----------



## abbe

Coming down hard in providence area. Half inch approaching an inch in the last 45 mins


----------



## ADMSWELDING

abbe;1936999 said:


> Coming down hard in providence area. Half inch approaching an inch in the last 45 mins


 Just woke up waiting north of you for it get going up here.


----------



## BillyRgn

At 3am everything was covered good and snow hard,, now it's coming down a little lighter but the flakes are huge ! There's gotta be 2 inches on the trees and wires


----------



## vlc

Just woke up to an inch on the ground and coming down pretty good. I can't believe it's finally happening!


----------



## linckeil

5" in newtown right now and coming down heavy


----------



## JCPM

Taking a quick break. Still coming down pretty hard here in Middletown. Probably 4-5" down so far


----------



## eric02038

Winter is Finally Here...for resi's


----------



## vlc

Off to work. Be safe out there.


----------



## abbe

All rain now. Grabbed maybe 2"


----------



## CjBonavenia

7 in Brewster ny Danbury ct area


----------



## FordFisherman

Strap your boots on good for this week fellas...BIG snow comin...


----------



## FordFisherman

Euro showing a huge storm for mid week...


----------



## Plow Nuts

http://i.imgur.com/OIwaYoH.png


----------



## Maleko

We got some good snow


----------



## SnowFakers

5 inches here switched over to rain around 7 this morning. Just got finished. It's a long way when the shovel guy doesn't answer the phone


----------



## durafish

Anything tonight? How about this week?


----------



## chrisf250

Looks like this could be a busy week


----------



## Kcorey

light snow here in madison ct. not sure if it is going to accumulate to anything. heard rumors of BIG snow mid week???!!!


----------



## JCPM

Just finished up. This was a heavy push today. I havent worked a full day since November. Not used to this. Yes, i am already complaining. Lol


----------



## JCPM

Holy cow! Is this for real??

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Forecast.aspx


----------



## ramair2k

JCPM;1937476 said:


> Holy cow! Is this for real??
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Forecast.aspx


Nemo storm #2 on its way. 2ft of snow very possible!!!


----------



## SnowFakers

ramair2k;1937507 said:


> Nemo storm #2 on its way. 2ft of snow very possible!!!


Whaaaat? When?


----------



## 348

When are the next run of models? Have heard everything from it might snow to snowmageddon. Its only 48hrs out.


----------



## ramair2k

SnowFakers;1937565 said:


> Whaaaat? When?


Tuesday into Wednesday. Forecasting blizzard conditions, thunder snow etc... all of new England getting hit by this one. Winter is back!!!!


----------



## leigh

5" here in milford ct, 12 hr deal,stop at package store on way home,gonna chill out,first words out of my wifes mouth"big storm monday night into tues!!! What a buzz kill lol


----------



## JCPM

Weather channel just forecasted blizzard conditions starting monday night and ending wednesday morning. Double digit accumulations expected.


----------



## SnowFakers

What the heck, don't want that


----------



## SnowFakers

Really hope we just end up with 3inches of fluff Monday night


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Weather channel predicting 5-8 inches in eastern area for tuesday.
And it was around 4-5 inches for New London and Norwich areas, then the rain whittled it down to around 3.

getting ready to go out salting all my lots, temps going to below freezing after midnight.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

SnowFakers;1937671 said:


> Really hope we just end up with 3inches of fluff Monday night


I'm with you, that wet heavy stuff sucks.

Had my guys going out at 7 to clear everything before the rain, surprise when I woke up at 430 this morning everything changed and the snow came early and the rain coming early too.

Of course after I told my guys we would start around 7 everyone was still asleep at 430am.

I'm just glad i'm parnoid when it comes to the weather forcasts and always get up a few hours earlier to make sure.


----------



## Maleko

Yep had 4 friends text me within the hour saying 18-24" possible for Tuesday starting later Monday night ...

This is for Danbury CT.


----------



## Maleko

Woohoo. Bring it.


----------



## SnowFakers

Maleko;1937730 said:


> Woohoo. Bring it.


Stop no one likes a blizzard


----------



## Kcorey

If it's light fluffy snow it won't be to bad but deff don't want more heavy wet snow like today!


----------



## JCPM

Kcorey;1937749 said:


> If it's light fluffy snow it won't be to bad but deff don't want more heavy wet snow like today!


Amen to that


----------



## Maleko

Another forecast


----------



## ramair2k

Everyone was complaining about the lack of snow..... now we're complaining about too much of it!!!

Local Boston stations saying Mass Gov. Will prob shut down roads like they did for Nemo. 

Here is Channel 7s weather blog about the upcoming storm...

OK, now onto the storm. It's what you've been waiting for anyway right? Aching to hear me preach about staying off the roads, watch me throw around dirty words like 'blizzard' and 'white-outs'? 

Well, you'll get that and more. What's coming is a winter classic - and I'm not talking about the hockey game on New Year's. Classic setup, classic meteorology: gravity waves, sucker holes, thundersnow, banding, ocean-effect, coastal flooding...whew.

But what about the amounts?

Oddly, this is the easiest part of the storm. Broad brushed 15-24 inches across all of our viewing area. Lesser amounts are possible on the Cape/Islands, but I think we'll be near a foot. Why are we so certain? The shear size of this storm and the way it hammers us is burned into our memories since we opened our first meteorology books in school. The biggies are well chronicled, so we just go down the checklist.


Prepare to hunker down. The governor and mayor will probably have press conference, telling us to stay home. The airport will not 'shut down' but will likely halt all flights (technically a shutdown, but not really). For that reason, get out now or Monday, if you can. If you can't, prepare for a loooong wait. 

Don't take this one lightly. Tempests like this only come around once and a while. Heed the advice of the authorities and wait it out. Travel is not recommended on Tuesday. If you know me, I don't usually say this unless I really mean it. It's that kind of storm.


----------



## Kcorey

I'm not complaining at all. Just rather it not be the heavy slush crap. I'll take nice fluffy snow all day!


----------



## abbe

From the NOAA forecast discussion. "SO...IT DOES LOOK LIKE THE SEASON/S FIRST MAJOR WINTER STORM WILL
BRING HEAVY SNOWFALL AND STRONG...POSSIBLY DAMAGING WINDS
ESPECIALLY ACROSS CENTRAL AND EASTERN AREAS. HAVE CARRIED LIKELY
TO CATEGORICAL POPS...HIGHEST ACROSS E MA INTO E RI. "


----------



## ramair2k

Wow this is crazy


----------



## FordFisherman

This thing is going to be a monster!!!!!!!


----------



## aclawn

Unbelievable...The great snow situation has obviously escalated quickly for us.Severe/Historic Blizzard... Dec 2010 blizzard was by far the most epic snowstorm I have ever seen... This one however for MON JAN 26... I think will for sure be the most epic blizzard I have ever seen in my life time. Hardware & Grocery stores will be packed Sunday...Thumbs Up


----------



## linckeil

any thoughts on whether this will be an all snow event? if rain/sleet mixes in we are screwed. keeping my fingers crossed for light fluffy powder......


----------



## abbe

Skating rink this morning. Salt for days


----------



## FordFisherman

linckeil;1938078 said:


> any thoughts on whether this will be an all snow event? if rain/sleet mixes in we are screwed. keeping my fingers crossed for light fluffy powder......


All snow for our area.
Not sure if powder but seems plenty cold.
I'm having flashbacks...


----------



## FordFisherman

And theres more storms coming after this one.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

its gonna be in the 20s i heard 14-16 inches for sw ct


----------



## shawslawncare

Yeeeeessssssss!! Baaaaaaaaring in the white gold mother nature....about time! ...c peeps....good things happen to those that wait patiently!! Haha!


----------



## aclawn

Any body been out today? Any ice on lots


----------



## CashinH&P

I just got back in. Im up in Nh, but my lots were ok, spot salted and cleared enterances where the city sidewalk plow push snow. We ended up with about 4-5 depending on where you were.


----------



## aclawn

Had cust text me yesterday don't do my driveway,my daugther bought snowblower.Tuesday can't come any sooner.i'll be wating for his text, i have bad news"i have no room on my route " and i do two of hes nieghbors.i give him a nice:waving: follow by gd:laughing:


----------



## aclawn

CashinH&P;1938094 said:


> I just got back in. Im up in Nh, but my lots were ok, spot salted and cleared enterances where the city sidewalk plow push snow. We ended up with about 4-5 depending on where you were.


Thanks im down in SWCT


----------



## abbe

aclawn;1938093 said:


> Any body been out today? Any ice on lots


More then a little bit.


----------



## rlmlandscape

Forecast says 18-24" for coastal ri. About time I only got to push 2" of slush yesterday.


----------



## aclawn

Heading out Thanks abbe


----------



## Maleko

Just got in from yet another salt run this morning... Hit the pressure washer on way home to clean off the heavy salt and crap... Gonna empty the sander into garbage cans for sidewalks and let her rest till the apocalyptic snow event headed our way......


----------



## aclawn

Just got back .Not bad Just some run off freeze.
I See the next one on its tail for friday.SAYING 5-8"


----------



## ADMSWELDING

Whdh channel 7 calling 16"-24" in my area on this next one.I,m just north of boston.


----------



## SnowFakers

ADMSWELDING;1938163 said:


> Whdh channel 7 calling 16"-24" in my area on this next one.I,m just north of boston.


I can Definately see that for you. Down here them talking 18 seems a bit much


----------



## fordtruck661

No No No No....I wanted snow I did not mean a blizzard :realmad: Im also having flashbacks :crying:


----------



## eric02038

36 hour storm = painful


----------



## fishinRI13

A quote from the national weather service "this has the potential to be a historic storm." I'm not quite sure how to take that, as exciting news or as a real bummer. Sleeping in the truck sucks


----------



## BPK63

Here it comes boys !!!


----------



## BBC co




----------



## eric02038

So the government is telling people to get ready and to use their checklist, first on the list was this...

-Snow shovels.


----------



## SnowFakers

eric02038;1938412 said:


> So the government is telling people to get ready and to use their checklist, first on the list was this...
> 
> -Snow shovels.


You wanna see my shocked face? Haha


----------



## Maleko

latest update… 20-30 inches 2=4" per hour
http://www.weather.com/weather/aler...areaid=CTZ005&office=KOKX&etn=0001&tid=556625


----------



## JCPM

Im already exhausted from this storm and it hasnt even started yet.


----------



## SnowFakers

Monday...A weak clipper system is forecast to move east off the North Carolina Coast Monday morning. Light snow is forecast to spread into Connecticut between 10:00 AM - 2:00 PM. The light snow is forecast to increase in intensity during the afternoon reaching a moderate level by 4:00 PM. The impact on the afternoon commute is currently expected to be minor to moderate with a dry powdery snow cover on most roads of around 2 inches.

Monday Night...The storm rapidly intensifies and turns due north (still 150 miles off the coast). Snow is expected to become heavy (snowfall rates 2 - 3" per hour) by midnight with strong NE winds gusting to 40 MPH inland and 60 MPH at the coast. Near blizzard or blizzard conditions can be expected overnight with temperatures in the upper teens and wind chills near 0 F. Considerable blowing and drifting of snow with a major impact on all travel.

Tuesday...Blizzard conditions thru the morning (snowfall rates up to 4" per hour) with the snow intensity forecast to lessen to a moderate level by early afternoon. Continued windy during the afternoon with moderate snow falling and gusts to 40 MPH inland and 60 MPH at the coast. Considerable blowing and drifting of snow with highs only in the low 20's. Major impact on all travel during the day.

Tuesday Night...Snow ending by midnight with total accumulations ranging between 24" - 36" (locally higher amounts over 40" are possible in Eastern CT).


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Unlike memo, im setting limits 18 hours plowing, 5 hours rest, 18 hours plowing, 5 hours rest, 18 hours plowing. How about the rest of you? 

On a side note, I went out last night at 9pm to salt all my properties.
Around 945 I pull into one and there is a plow truck sitting in the road on the side running, I pull up and its another company's truck the guy in it has his head down, I roll down my window and honk the horn. Nothing, I light him up with a flashlight, he's sleeping!
I get out and as I walk over to his door his foot came off the brake and the truck starting rolling towards parked cars, I yank the door open open yelling wake up and he finally did. Boy was he confused asked him what he was doing on my property and all he could say was "im alright, im alright". He then drove off. All I could think of was if he had hit a car and drove off I would have been blamed. I know we pull long hours but at least put the truck in park if your going to sleep.


----------



## mwalsh9152

Not looking forward to this storm! On top of my handful of driveways I have to keep bouncing 20- 30 mins away to keep my friends fathers business open because hes away. 

Thankfully, my plow started acting up just before I parked it this morning, gotta hit the dealer in the morning.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

the amounts keep going up


----------



## SnowFakers

Have classes in the morning, oh my. Going to get extra fluids and hoses tomorrow as well as bring the tractor back to my house. Filled everything up and made sure the snow blowers started. Hopefully we can scare the totals down by being so ready


----------



## AlliedMike

im gonna be the bad news NO SNOW :laughing:


----------



## SnowFakers

AlliedMike;1938592 said:


> im gonna be the bad news NO SNOW :laughing:


I wish you were correct sir!


----------



## unhcp

JCPM;1938556 said:


> Im already exhausted from this storm and it hasnt even started yet.


I agree, its getting crazy and its still a few days away


----------



## MSsnowplowing

unhcp;1938636 said:


> I agree, its getting crazy and its still a few days away


a few days? It starts tomorrow afternoon


----------



## BBC co

unhcp;1938636 said:


> I agree, its getting crazy and its still a few days away


not really a few days at this point.

i see updated foretasted snowfalls increasing for CT

imo = more north possibly

high NE winds driving the storm rapidly up the coast intensifying it and the beginning of it as soon as 2pm to 4 in CT so it hits mass between 4 and 7

if that is the case we get a good 4" b4 midnight nvm the next 24 hrs

have had people knocking at my door literally in panic mode this is funny ussmileyflag


----------



## aclawn

I'm throwing in the towel on fri after 4 days of work.


----------



## BBC co

aclawn;1938656 said:


> I'm throwing in the towel on fri after 4 days of work.


haha

i seen next sytem hits u guys around 8 pm fri have a good nap


----------



## BBC co




----------



## NLMCT

MSsnowplowing;1938649 said:


> a few days? It starts tomorrow afternoon


Lol I didn't know a few days was tomorrow


----------



## unhcp

NLMCT;1938679 said:


> Lol I didn't know a few days was tomorrow


All right everyone is a critic

I probably wont see any plowable snow till Tuesday up in NH so a day away.....


----------



## Maleko

It's gonna be tough to go home or anywhere and try to sleep or rest for 5-6 hours ..then go back out. By then there will be 10" down and will be impossible to catch up


----------



## aclawn

Everyone got there nuts off yesterday, now you better tie um.:laughing:


----------



## FordFisherman

24-36" for most of CT now... crazy


----------



## SnowFakers

I'm not sure about you guys, but I nearly sick to my stomach right now. Not enough time to prepare


----------



## BBC co

ya i'm pretty happy to bang this one out and welcome wtv else we get. this may be the one in a life time storm glad i dont leave the town i live in. anyone that needs ice melt better go get it


----------



## aclawn

No grocery!No ice melt.:laughing:


----------



## brimfield

SnowFakers;1938711 said:


> I'm not sure about you guys, but I nearly sick to my stomach right now. Not enough time to prepare


I am with you I chained up this afternoon and got the tractor filled up. Let's hope they are wrong. Should have a bottle of absolute on hand and get ready to shoot any white wolves that show up, this may be Ragnarock. They are talking 2-3 feet out in central MA.


----------



## mwalsh9152

lol people are crazy! I was just at Market Basket with the wife, it was a total ****show. Nothing like that though!


----------



## BBC co

brimfield;1938738 said:


> I am with you I chained up this afternoon and got the tractor filled up. Let's hope they are wrong. Should have a bottle of absolute on hand and get ready to shoot any white wolves that show up, this may be Ragnarock. They are talking 2-3 feet out in central MA.


if u factor in NE wind drifts better be ready haha this is looking epic :yow!:

if any one in my area needs help lmk kept my accts down this year i got a few shovel guys too if any one gets jammed pm me


----------



## snopushin ford

So glad I have a V plow! I am also glad I only do driveways. Good luck guys and keep the phones charged for pics. I am going to try to take a lot to actually remember it


----------



## ADMSWELDING

I will be weighing down my truck for this.I suggest all do this is just the storm you could easily get stuck.Not that weight is a guarantee but it does help imo.I use my 300amp diesel engine drive weighs 700lbs.


----------



## mwalsh9152

I hit the wakefield dpw this morning and filled 5 buckets with sand for ballast. Just gotta find a way to secure em tomorrow


----------



## RoseMan806

BBC co;1938741 said:


> if u factor in NE wind drifts better be ready haha this is looking epic :yow!:
> 
> if any one in my area needs help lmk kept my accts down this year i got a few shovel guys too if any one gets jammed pm me


May keep you in mind. I work with two other trucks and a skid steer in Quincy. Boss may be looking for some help. wesport


----------



## rjk512

Totals seem to keep going up. And the wind seems to be a big factor in the grand scheme of things this time around.


----------



## BBC co

RoseMan806;1938816 said:


> May keep you in mind. I work with two other trucks and a skid steer in Quincy. Boss may be looking for some help. wesport


i got a guy in quincy ready to go if need just lmk.
its my brother so it's good help guaranteed.
if any one pms me just leave me a name and number and will get back to you asap obv random checks on here during a storm so a # is needed.
can pull together a few guys also i'm sure if needed for anyone


----------



## theholycow

MSsnowplowing;1938563 said:


> I get out and as I walk over to his door his foot came off the brake and the truck starting rolling towards parked cars, I yank the door open open yelling wake up and he finally did. Boy was he confused asked him what he was doing on my property and all he could say was "im alright, im alright". He then drove off. All I could think of was if he had hit a car and drove off I would have been blamed. I know we pull long hours but at least put the truck in park if your going to sleep.




Consider a dashcam. Run it all night, you'll catch stuff like that at least partially and you'll have video to prove you didn't do it. A cheap Android ($10-35 new, or buy something used) phone unactivated can do the job with this app:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dailyroads.v
I use it, works great.


----------



## theholycow

Maleko;1938687 said:


> It's gonna be tough to go home or anywhere and try to sleep or rest for 5-6 hours ..then go back out. By then there will be 10" down and will be impossible to catch up


Safety first. You're on slippery roads with a 750 pound steel blade 4 feet off the front of your truck and you're on way less sleep than other commercial drivers are allowed.

In a storm like that, have a trusted relief driver do one shift...even if he doesn't do a perfect job and even if you make no profit on his shift, you stay safe and avoid the impossible catch-up situation. You're damn well gonna have a tough time catching up from a hospital bed, or from the police station after putting someone else in the hospital (not to mention a wrecked truck).


----------



## RoseMan806

BBC co;1938822 said:


> i got a guy in quincy ready to go if need just lmk.
> its my brother so it's good help guaranteed.
> if any one pms me just leave me a name and number and will get back to you asap obv random checks on here during a storm so a # is needed.
> can pull together a few guys also i'm sure if needed for anyone


He have his own equipment, pickup truck?


----------



## theholycow

aclawn;1938729 said:


> No grocery!No ice melt.:laughing:
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B7mGXKKIUAEnCsm.jpg:large[/MG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Wife wanted to go grocery shopping on Saturday during the storm, I grudgingly went...now I'm glad we did.


----------



## JCPM

My wifes at the store now. Hopefully she can grab enough food to keep the kids hapoy for the week. Between this storm and whatevers coming on friday its gonna be a long week.


----------



## JCPM

I dont know how to post photos from my phone but i just came across a weather map showing 43" for middletown. Wtf


----------



## aclawn

I've seen 40" bobcat time or loader or up doww side to side pushing


----------



## JCPM

I guess i should fill up the transfer tank tomorrow


----------



## ScubaSteve728

If anybody needs help in western ct let me know I can run a truck, skid or loader


----------



## Grant9454

Guess I picked a pretty good time to be upgrade, I will be dropping off my Silverado with a fisher HT tomorrow and picking up my new 2015 F250 with an 8'6" extreme V


----------



## aclawn

WTF r we going be a another repeat of bufflo ny 8' totals keep going up after every run


----------



## mikeplowman

Chicago guy here, just saying to you east coast guys. You lucky dogs!!! stay safe out there and make the $$$


----------



## leigh

I kept myself from watching the weather reports,to stressfull! Got all 8 snowblowers running,got the salt out of my dumptruck,not going to need till wed,and lined up 6 friends to help relieve my 3 shovel crews,lined up a backhoe and a friend to run my bobcat.And got a friend that got out of the business to run his truck when /if needed.I finally peeked at weather and I'm going with a conservative 18" here in milford ct.I've got 6 trucks,1 bobcat,1 cat 416,3 shovel crews.2 blizzard810s,3 boss v's and a fisher 10mc.I still feel under prepared.After the 38" blizzard I'm still having nightmares and anxiety attacks, wish I had some valium.Off to bed,stay safe!


----------



## fordtruck661

SnowFakers;1938711 said:


> I'm not sure about you guys, but I nearly sick to my stomach right now. Not enough time to prepare


I have the same feeling. I was hoping it was going to be drawn out over time. But now they are saying 2-4 inches per hour. And to think I need to drive between driveways. Im not sure if Im going to be able to keep up with this one.


----------



## SnowFakers

My plan is to keep up on it as long as I can and if I fall behind I will stop shoveling at any of the places I need to. It will be much easier to come back after storm and clear walks rather than driveways and walks


----------



## darryl g

Mmhmmm...for large storms like this I just work on trying to open up all my accounts and save the detail work for later. If I bring a shoveler along they hop out when I start plowing and as soon as I'm done plowing I beep the horn and we're out of there, whether the shoveling is done or not. Most of my accounts are single family residential and they're not going anywhere. I do have one customer 37 weeks pregnant though. I have one factory lot and when driving conditions deteriorate to the point it's too difficult to get around I just hang out there until the road crews catch up.


----------



## AC2717

Just got in now after a late night hockey game and a beer
Work now
Money = fun lake time in summer
Sleep at 6' under


----------



## jmac5058

You need to put some secured wieght in the back if you run a pickup , this is no joke but cmon sick to your stomach . Mabey you should stay on the porch , RELAX . This is fun , fun , fun .


----------



## xtreem3d

Are you guys still seeing those big predictions? It's 4 am in St. Louis and the radar doesn't look very impressive right now.May have to zoom out
Steve
http://www.wunderground.com/wunderm...=1&wxsn=0&svr=0&cams=0&sat=0&riv=0&mm=0&hur=0


----------



## aclawn

Yea but once it hit the eastcoast ocean that's when it will intensifY.In the last runs model it move a little east so total could go down ,major storm for sure but not historical.


----------



## aclawn

This is a pic of the 40" we rec. a couple yrs ago.


----------



## cpmi

Start time is being predicted to be a little later now and totals brought down a little. Still a major long duration storm. Be safe ----


----------



## leigh

Looks like there is still some uncertainty with exact track and speed, the euro and g? are both predicting two scenarios.I'm hoping this thing moves 75 miles to the east and speeds up a little,that will help us out in sw ct.Looks like 12 -18" ,heaviest snow 3 am to 10 am.Eastern areas to get hammered.Stay safe!


----------



## aclawn

Yes start time coming a little.start time 4pm for us Swct.Tuesday morning between 8-11am 1" and hr.

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckarsten/cobb/cobb.php?model=nam&site=kbdr


----------



## aclawn

Nice fluffing ratio r at 15/1.


----------



## NLMCT

i cant wait for this snow ... all im thinking is money.. plus all the work after the storm for clean ups bring on the blizzard


----------



## SnowFakers

jmac5058;1939097 said:


> You need to put some secured wieght in the back if you run a pickup , this is no joke but cmon sick to your stomach . Mabey you should stay on the porch , RELAX . This is fun , fun , fun .


Yeah, I'm not sure how anyone thinks 20 plus inches of snow is "fun". Stay on the porch... good advice


----------



## xtreem3d

Bombogenisis..never heard that term before today... , very interesting..Good Luck guys
Steve


----------



## priority11

Hello. I know there are a couple guys on here that do work in Brookfield ct. I have a backhoe available for snow stacking. We do a number of lots on federal rd and the machine will be in the area. Give me a call at 203-770-8228.


----------



## darryl g

Few flakes here in Old Saybrook, CT area. 

Question for you guys. They're talking about possibly closing the roads during the height of the storm to all but "emergency vehicles." During the blizzard 2 years ago they closed the roads to all but "non-essential traffic." I stayed out and kept plowing. So do I have to park my truck if they close the roads? I don't think any cop is gonna stop a well equipped plow truck (V Plow, dedicated skinny snow tires, plenty of ballast and chains at the ready).


----------



## AC2717

darryl g;1939173 said:


> Few flakes here in Old Saybrook, CT area.
> 
> Question for you guys. They're talking about possibly closing the roads during the height of the storm to all but "emergency vehicles." During the blizzard 2 years ago they closed the roads to all but "non-essential traffic." I stayed out and kept plowing. So do I have to park my truck if they close the roads? I don't think any cop is gonna stop a well equipped plow truck (V Plow, dedicated skinny snow tires, plenty of ballast and chains at the ready).


If you are doing roads and emergency locations then you are fine, resi's and commercials are not supposed to be driving around but more than likely they will not bother you, only the police SUVs will be out and the cruisers will be parked while on shift in their designated spots in their beats come midnight on.

Now if you were already in your lot working away they can't say anything becuase you are on private property anyway


----------



## nighthawk117

darryl g;1939173 said:


> Few flakes here in Old Saybrook, CT area.
> 
> Question for you guys. They're talking about possibly closing the roads during the height of the storm to all but "emergency vehicles." During the blizzard 2 years ago they closed the roads to all but "non-essential traffic." I stayed out and kept plowing. So do I have to park my truck if they close the roads? I don't think any cop is gonna stop a well equipped plow truck (V Plow, dedicated skinny snow tires, plenty of ballast and chains at the ready).


During that one, it was deemed that we were essential and allowed to continue according to our Gov.


----------



## darryl g

Yeah, just private accounts. I do plow the apron for the Chief of Police for the next town over as I pass by his house so that's where I'm going if they ask, lol. 

I did get a kick out of some customers calling to complain that I hadn't plowed their driveway yet...meanwhile the roads are closed and their road isn't even plowed yet! 

Be safe out there guys (and gals).


----------



## 1982atm

I have 15 trucks with plows and salters ready to travel from Indianapolis Indiana to anywhere there is snow to push. its a 12 hour drive so I'd like to at least get 12 hours or more of pushing...we are fully insured commercial and general liability We have been plowing 5 years or more. Call me at 3173407078 we will bring all the trucks or just some


----------



## johnhealey1776

Anyone go to Houghes Neck Quincy? 1 maybe two driveways. School principal lost his regular guy today and is scrambling.


----------



## BBC co

How far out into the neck is his driveway john ? and whats the past guys billing any idea? It's not that far from me but really not a fan of leaving my town

@roseman no he has no truck. has plowing experience and a shovel. no truck atm tho.


----------



## cpmi

So it begins-very light snow falling.


----------



## BBC co

been snowing light here since 8:20 thin coating on the streets already, heard up to and inch thru out the day here then a foot tonight


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1939231 said:


> been snowing light here since 8:20 thin coating on the streets already, heard up to and inch thru out the day here then a foot tonight


A travel ban for the entire State of #CT beginning at 9PM this evening.
When Jim C. is in your town u know is going be big. lol


----------



## 1982atm

Does anyone know of any contractors looking for subs? Anywhere ....


----------



## quigleysiding

State called us in for 3:00. Just had to change the actuator in my 3500. It was working yesterday  Had to get one from the junk yard . None of the parts stores had one on the shelf.:angry: Working now. Glad I checked it this morning.Be safe out there boys and grab lots of ...payup


----------



## MSsnowplowing

darryl g;1939173 said:


> Few flakes here in Old Saybrook, CT area.
> 
> Question for you guys. They're talking about possibly closing the roads during the height of the storm to all but "emergency vehicles." During the blizzard 2 years ago they closed the roads to all but "non-essential traffic." I stayed out and kept plowing. So do I have to park my truck if they close the roads? I don't think any cop is gonna stop a well equipped plow truck (V Plow, dedicated skinny snow tires, plenty of ballast and chains at the ready).


During Nemo I was driving down the road almost to one of my propertys and there was a truck in front of me with no plow, we passed a cop and out he came, he pulled over the truck with no plow and the guy was put into the back seat in handcuffs. I watched it all from the property I was plowing. I also passed several officers in Norwich/ New London and Groton during that storm and they didn't give me a second look.
But all it takes is one cop to decide that your violating a road ban even if your plowing and you can be arrested or ticketed.

forgot to add this:
I look at it this way, how can emergency vehicles like fire trucks, ambulances etc... get into a property if there is 2 feet or more of snow if we don't at least clear the access roads for them on private property.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

From the past, one of my places right after Nemo.
Expecting the same from this one.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

This makes me laugh, an oldy but goody.


----------



## AC2717

small bites at a time with the PU's 
this is gonna be the equipment's time to shine


----------



## JCPM

Trucks parked for the night. Skeleton crew on with the payloader and bobcats


----------



## Maleko

Looking at the radar it doesnt look that impressive.?
Maybe it just gonna explode and start dumping ?


----------



## Tundraplow07

Hey Guys One Of My Questions Is Are We Allowed to be on the Road During the Driving Ban ? I'm Well Equipped With Everything On My Truck Is This Something I Should Ask My Local Police Department about ?


----------



## AC2717

Just got the call from the Town for a 8:30pm start time tonight, very rare they call us for a start time


----------



## AC2717

If you are doing roads and emergency locations then you are fine, resi's and commercials are not supposed to be driving around but more than likely they will not bother you, only the police SUVs will be out and the cruisers will be parked while on shift in their designated spots in their beats come midnight on.

Now if you were already in your lot working away they can't say anything becuase you are on private property anyway


----------



## chevymanz28

Tundraplow07;1939441 said:


> Hey Guys One Of My Questions Is Are We Allowed to be on the Road During the Driving Ban ? I'm Well Equipped With Everything On My Truck Is This Something I Should Ask My Local Police Department about ?


In Massachusetts snow removal contractors are exempt from travel ban


----------



## leigh

Tundraplow07;1939441 said:


> Hey Guys One Of My Questions Is Are We Allowed to be on the Road During the Driving Ban ? I'm Well Equipped With Everything On My Truck Is This Something I Should Ask My Local Police Department about ?


They don't bother plows here during ban,during blizzard I drove a backhoe past statecops and they didn't even blink


----------



## sectlandscaping

leigh;1939520 said:


> They don't bother plows here during ban,during blizzard I drove a backhoe past statecops and they didn't even blink


We drove a mini skid down the street in nemo.


----------



## BC Handyman

Gl guys, stay safe & remember to take a few pics.


----------



## linckeil

so travel ban in CT starting at 9pm tonight, but when does it end? has an end time been set?

i can picture a few customers calling wondering why i haven't plowed them out yet and to say that a driving ban has been ordered by the governor until XX:XX time would be nice to shut them up.


----------



## ProEnterprises

linckeil;1939554 said:


> so travel ban in CT starting at 9pm tonight, but when does it end? has an end time been set?
> 
> i can picture a few customers calling wondering why i haven't plowed them out yet and to say that a driving ban has been ordered by the governor until XX:XX time would be nice to shut them up.


No idea. I'm focusing on commercial sites only tonight, and driveways tomorrow when it is light out.


----------



## eric02038

AC2717;1939449 said:


> If you are doing roads and emergency locations then you are fine, resi's and commercials are not supposed to be driving around but more than likely they will not bother you, only the police SUVs will be out and the cruisers will be parked while on shift in their designated spots in their beats come midnight on.
> 
> Now if you were already in your lot working away they can't say anything
> you are on private property anyway


Baker said all plows regardless of residential or commercial are allowed


----------



## vlc

AC2717;1939446 said:


> Just got the call from the Town for a 8:30pm start time tonight, very rare they call us for a start time


Are you plowing for Maynard?


----------



## SnowFakers

Still sitting on my couch. Not much going on


----------



## MSsnowplowing

So im up and expecting to see close to 3 ". at most 1" on the ground.
Looking at the radar and this doesn't seem as bad.
Future cast radar even has the north part of the state, small corner clear of snow by 11pm
Are we all being played for a real early April fools joke.


----------



## aclawn

The storm is off the carolinas morning is hammer time.


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1939654 said:


> The storm is off the carolinas morning is hammer time.


What does this mean? Is anything changing?


----------



## JCPM

Yeah when is this supposed to ramp up? I was expecting to get the first push in now after dinner. We barely have over an inch right now. Not complaining though.


----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;1939662 said:


> What does this mean? Is anything changing?


Other words the eye off the storm.


----------



## aclawn

Radar filling in nicely now. All goes downhill from here!


----------



## cpmi

Lightly showing here. Barely an inch down. We shall see.


----------



## JCPM

Wfsb predicted 44" for middletown. Wtf...


----------



## vlc

Well, going to try to get some shuteye now while I can. Be safe out there, guys!


----------



## ADMSWELDING

Just got out of shower waiting now.Been putting hooks on loaders for pushers all afternoon,customers have been bringing in extra equipment for this.Stay safe guys best of luck.


----------



## Grantski

I dont think the heavy bands have come in yet...im not goin to sleep. Guys in CT...just ignore the driving "ban" or what ??


----------



## Maleko

Grantski;1939719 said:


> I dont think the heavy bands have come in yet...im not goin to sleep. Guys in CT...just ignore the driving "ban" or what ??


Yip. What are they going to do? Pull over every plow truck?


----------



## aclawn

Looking radar over I-395,anyone from old saybrook


----------



## v-plower

Grantski;1939719 said:


> I dont think the heavy bands have come in yet...im not goin to sleep. Guys in CT...just ignore the driving "ban" or what ??


IM MA. private snow removal vehicles are allowed to be on the road during a travel ban and I would imagine it's the same in CT.


----------



## knpc

Do you guys run snowblowers in the middle of the night for your resi accounts? almost all my accounts I shovel/snowblow walks and in front of garage doors. If I don't do it tonight, it's going to be a pita in the a.m.


----------



## eric02038

knpc;1939816 said:


> Do you guys run snowblowers in the middle of the night for your resi accounts? almost all my accounts I shovel/snowblow walks and in front of garage doors. If I don't do it tonight, it's going to be a pita in the a.m.


My butt never gets out of the truck


----------



## leigh

Ha ha,we got hosed again lol,went to bed at 6 expecting 18" wife wakes me up and tells me she doesn't think we'll get 10"! Newforecast is for 5-8"! There goes my big plan of plowing with the storm lol All that worrying for nothing  Back to bed for another 8 hrs.


----------



## Kcorey

5-8"??? Where do u see that


----------



## knpc

eric02038;1939819 said:


> My butt never gets out of the truck


I wish I could stay in the truck. My customers want full service, and pay for it so it makes it worthwhile for me....all drives are $50-$100 per pass depending on how long they take me.
I figure in a blizzard a snowblower is fair game at all hours, just wonding what you guys do.


----------



## aclawn

leigh;1939826 said:


> Ha ha,we got hosed again lol,went to bed at 6 expecting 18" wife wakes me up and tells me she doesn't think we'll get 10"! Newforecast is for 5-8"! There goes my big plan of plowing with the storm lol All that worrying for nothing  Back to bed for another 8 hrs.


Don't sleep on it look out your window around 11pm.Thumbs Up


----------



## BBC co

National weather service taunton ma
928 pm est mon jan 26 2015*
*
.synopsis...
A crippling and potentially historic winter storm / blizzard will
impact the region tonight into tuesday night. Travel will become
impossible and life threatening. Drier weather follows wednesday
afternoon into early thursday...but low pressure will bring
another chance for snow thursday night and friday. Very cold air
likely follows for next weekend.

&&

.NEAR TERM /THROUGH TUESDAY NIGHT/...
*/ HIGHLIGHTS...

- CRIPPLING AND POTENTIALLY HISTORIC BLIZZARD
- SERIOUS LIFE-THREATENING STORM / TRAVEL DISCOURAGED!
- 1 TO 2 FT OF SNOW WITH LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS IN SNOW-BANDING
- WHITE OUT CONDITIONS / NEAR-ZERO VISIBILITIES AT TIMES
- STRONG TO DAMAGING WINDS / HURRICANE FORCE ACROSS SE NEW ENGLAND
- MODERATE TO MAJOR COASTAL FLOODING / SEVERE BEACH EROSION

930 PM UPDATE...
WV LOOP SHOWS CLASSIC CYCLOGENESIS TAKING PLACE WITH WELL DEFINED
COMMA HEAD OFF MID ATLC COAST WITH WARM CONVEYOR BELT/TROWAL
LIFTING NWD INTO NEW ENG. STILL PLENTY OF JET ENERGY DIVING SOUTH
TO THE SE US COAST WITH TRAILING NEG TILT SHORTWAVE/MID LEVEL
CIRCULATION OFF NC COAST WITH SCT LIGHTNING STRIKES NOTED. IT IS
THIS SHORTWAVE THAT WILL RESULT IN DEEPENING MID LEVEL LOW CENTER
AND EXPLOSIVE CYCLOGENESIS SOUTH OF NEW ENG.

FIRST MESOSCALE BAND LIFTING NORTH ALONG THE SOUTH COAST AND INTO
RI AND SE MA THIS EVENING ASSOCD WITH ENHANCED SNOWFALL RATES.
WILL SEE OCCASIONAL BANDS LIFT N ACROSS SNE TONIGHT WITH TWO
DISTINCT BANDS LIKELY DEVELOPING LATER TONIGHT INTO TUE. FIRST
ASSOCD WITH MID LEVEL FRONTOGENESIS AS THE MID LEVEL LOW DEEPENS
AND THIS BAND WILL MOVE INLAND ACROSS CT AND CENTRAL MA AND
POSSIBLY FURTHER W INTO W MA DURING TUE. THE WESTWARD EXTENT OF
THIS BAND IS STILL UNCERTAIN. THEN VERY STRONG BANDING SIGNAL
ASSOCD WITH LOW LEVEL FRONTOGENESIS ALONG THE COASTAL FRONT
LIFTING ACROSS SE NEW ENG 08-15Z. THIS BAND WILL LIKELY BE ASSOCD
WITH 2-3"/HOUR SNOWFALL RATES ACROSS SE MA. OTHER NOTABLE FEATURE
IS MID LEVEL LAPSE RATES OVER 6 C/KM ACROSS SE NEW ENG SUGGESTING
POTENTIAL FOR UPRIGHT CONVECTION AND THUNDER SNOW WITH ISOLD 4"/HR
RATES.

COASTAL FRONT CURRENTLY WEST OF I95 EXTENDING FROM BETWEEN BED-
BOS TO NW RI. AS SFC LOW APPROACHES BENCHMARK LATE TONIGHT AND
TUE MORNING EXPECT THIS FRONT TO MOVE ALONG AND JUST EAST OF THE
I-95 CORRIDOR WITH TEMPS CRASHING INTO THE TEENS AND LOWER 20S IN
THE COASTAL PLAIN INCLUDING BOS AND PVD.

ONLY CHANGE TO UPDATE WAS TO INCREASE SNOW ACROSS ACK. RECEIVED
REPORT OF 4.5" AS OF 845 PM AND EXPECT SNOW TO CONTINUE TO AT
LEAST 06Z BEFORE POSSIBLE CHANGEOVER.


----------



## leigh

aclawn;1939858 said:


> Don't sleep on it look out your window around 11pm.Thumbs Up


A heavy radar band just passed through,I look outside and it's barely snowing!The "heavy bands are about 5 miles wide! This is still going to be a big one,just not for western Ct, funny watching the talking heads stammering about how the euro was wrong and the rpm is closer to what is happening.Oh well, Ill take whatever we getpayup.


----------



## leigh

Kcorey;1939837 said:


> 5-8"??? Where do u see that


Your more to the east of me,35 miles will make a big difference.Check any of the online forecasts,mine is down to 5-8 for tonight and 3-5 for tues.And its been lowered 3 times at each update.


----------



## cpmi

leigh;1939901 said:


> Your more to the east of me,35 miles will make a big difference.Check any of the online forecasts,mine is down to 5-8 for tonight and 3-5 for tues.And its been lowered 3 times at each update.


Same here for my area -totals dropping like a rock now. Looks like eastern guys will get more but not nearly the "2-3 feet statewide" predicted


----------



## JCPM

Which sites do you guys follow? There always seems to be a big difference in predictions in all of them


----------



## stg454

What are the guys in RI doing as far as the travel ban. I'm concerned based on the governor saying if you're stopped you will be arrested. Really not looking for that. Got maybe two inches now.


----------



## Maleko

Yep what a joke .. I was 20-30" now they say we lucky to get a foot. Unreal. This will be the bomb of the decade for forecast. I hope im wrong but its not looking good or as much as they originally said. I just scraped my lot barely over an inch and its been snowing for for 5 hours. Lol
Im driving around from lot to lot and i think im the only fool up and out in my town.


----------



## cpmi

JCPM;1939918 said:


> Which sites do you guys follow? There always seems to be a big difference in predictions in all of them


I follow NWS(constantly over blown totals-hardly accurate);WeatherBug which kind of mirrors the NWS but they do adjust forecasts slightly;Accuweather who has been horrible in the past has been damn close more often than not lately and WX Edge-who I just recently started following have been close. 
I understand its Mother Nature and you can't predict with 100% accuracy BUT don't be so damn insistent that "YOU KNOW" what is going to happen. That's why the nick name is so fitting especially for the TV folk:weather guessers.


----------



## BBC co

i got a good 4" 5" blowing in 5 different directions and very low vis


----------



## eric02038

BBC co;1939977 said:


> i got a good 4" 5" blowing in 5 different directions and very low vis


Any idea when you may head out


----------



## vlc

just woke up and checked outside. Not even 1". What's going on??


----------



## Maleko

vlc;1939990 said:


> just woke up and checked outside. Not even 1". What's going on??


April fools.....

Oh wait its january.:realmad:


----------



## BBC co

i'm on the rope atm thinking i should go do a easy push clean this out and deal with it again at 6. the town is doing the side streets may as well take advantage of that now, incase they pull em off the side streets till the morning


----------



## eric02038

BBC co;1940002 said:


> i'm on the rope atm thinking i should go do a easy push clean this out and deal with it again at 6. the town is doing the side streets may as well take advantage of that now, incase they pull em off the side streets till the morning


That's my plan too, about to leave


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?rid=OKX&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=yes


----------



## rjk512

JCPM;1939918 said:


> Which sites do you guys follow? There always seems to be a big difference in predictions in all of them





cpmi;1939970 said:


> I follow NWS(constantly over blown totals-hardly accurate);WeatherBug which kind of mirrors the NWS but they do adjust forecasts slightly;Accuweather who has been horrible in the past has been damn close more often than not lately and WX Edge-who I just recently started following have been close.
> I understand its Mother Nature and you can't predict with 100% accuracy BUT don't be so damn insistent that "YOU KNOW" what is going to happen. That's why the nick name is so fitting especially for the TV folk:weather guessers.


Look at swctweather.com, I have had very good luck with him and he updates very frequently.


----------



## aclawn

jcpm;1939918 said:


> which sites do you guys follow? There always seems to be a big difference in predictions in all of them


weatherworks.com
wxrisk.com 
twc
accu
nws
meteostar weather product
jb joe bastasdi on twitter and weatherbell.com
accu bernie rayno on twitter
rayanmaue on twitter


----------



## aclawn

My number just went down 8-12 :redbounceThumbs Up


----------



## SnowFakers

Bad out here. Wipers are freezing up and visibility is bill. Pulled in to a gas station to take a break


----------



## leigh

JCPM;1939918 said:


> Which sites do you guys follow? There always seems to be a big difference in predictions in all of them


Weather channel.co, weatherunderground, eyes on radar, and 25 yrs of playing this game,gut feeling lol Just got up to check conditions and its blowing like a hurricane! not a lot of snow,hard to tell with blowing ,but maybe 6 inches or so,The radar shows that even the heaviest snow bands are only 1/2 " or so per hour. all my big jobs are closed and with the bonus of the driving ban no need to rush like an idiot to plow,plus I cant bring myself to send the sidewalk crews out in these conditions ,eastern guys, have fun!


----------



## leigh

Condition report for swct, went out to check conditions in my slippers and looks like about 4" or so.Be carefull,another 3" expected with this historic blizzard!(this is meant for western areas,eastern guys, hit it hard!)


----------



## linckeil

only 4" here in western ct right now, but most recent severe weather warning as of 1:55am is still calling for 14-24 inches. whats going on??? is this a bust, or is it going to really start snowing like crazy at some time this morning?


----------



## durafish

Easy 6-10 here with 2 ft drifts. Absolutely impossible to see 20 feet. Been out since 7 last night and probably will be done tomorrow. Id happy if it just stopped.


----------



## cpmi

Going to head out in 1/2 hour or so. Around 6 inches down here. Very windy-snowing lightly. Seems to be the mid point of the storm for us here. Weather guessers on the tube have finally let reality sink in and lowered the totals for the western 1/2 of the state.


----------



## fordtruck661

Not the blizzard as predicted in western ct only have about 7" right now. Sounds like eastern ct got it all.


----------



## TJS

Yet another hype. The mets are riding their bikes backwards once again.


----------



## BBC co

absolute sheet show here seeing 4' drifts out my window both my doors got wind drifts high enough to not be able to open them, not sure whats fallen but it's getting up there


----------



## abbe

Effin mess here. Went downhill fast at dawn. No one is keeping up


----------



## SnowFakers

Over 18" it looked in one town and then a few towns over only 7". Man this sucks. Made a pass of my route and it took almost 10 hours! Usually is less than 7. Now I'm going to catch a few hours sleep in the truck after some breakfast. Stay safe out there


----------



## Grantski

Its dangerous in Eastern ct still. Have some 4ft drifts in my driveway. Terrible visibility - Even rt.1 had 4-6" on it when I tried going out at 730. Waiting till later


----------



## brimfield

over 18" here. anyone who wants this can have it.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Anyone around Quincy that can plow a driveway. Thanks


----------



## BBC co

pm me the address i may be able to get to it, doing one other for someone on here already Quincy.
won't be till later tho it's a complete shutdown here atm just plowed my street have not seen a town plow in 7 hours on side streets


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1940284 said:


> pm me the address i may be able to get to it, doing one other for someone on here already Quincy.
> won't be till later tho it's a complete shutdown here atm just plowed my street have not seen a town plow in 7 hours on side streets


Wow. It's for my friends dad. 3 Wadsworth Quincy. Let me know. They r old. Need someone. Thanks


----------



## BBC co

ya i can do that its near the other one i'm doing


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Great. Thanks


----------



## theholycow

Over 18" in Glocester RI too. It kept making piles on my hood as it came up over the plow. Even if I had a big deflector it would have, I'm sure. Still coming down steady.


----------



## BBC co

ahh i come home for one minnute people are following me to my house walking trying to get me to plow them out lol the town is mia still. still coming down as fast as it can be cleared on the main roads


----------



## Kcorey

About 18" here in parts of Madison north guilford. Just got in from 2a.m taking a shower then some shut eye!


----------



## SnowFakers

Kcorey;1940660 said:


> About 18" here in parts of Madison north guilford. Just got in from 2a.m taking a shower then some shut eye!


I measured 21" in guilford in what looked like a non drifted area! This storm sucked!


----------



## BBC co

30 hours of snow that was intense 

I have no idea what fell in Quincy or Hingham but it was a sheet load we got 6' drifts now and 12' street corners no more room for friday if we get more haha 

anyone got southshore snow totals yet?

the houses in Quincy are all set for you guys did em myself so i know they looked good


----------



## leigh

SnowFakers;1940732 said:


> I measured 21" in guilford in what looked like a non drifted area! This storm sucked!


That's wild,what a difference 25 miles makes,we got 10". Just got in after finishing up salting ,didn't even know how bad they were hit in mass.,watching the reports now,after our 38" two years ago I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy,


----------



## Kcorey

Yes could of been around that in some areas. At least it was a nice fluffy easy push snow. 2wd most of the time !



SnowFakers;1940732 said:


> I measured 21" in guilford in what looked like a non drifted area! This storm sucked!


----------



## SnowFakers

Kcorey;1941022 said:


> Yes could of been around that in some areas. At least it was a nice fluffy easy push snow. 2wd most of the time !


Yeah exactly. Not terrible but still a pain. Made sure I pushed the piles way back just incase we get more


----------



## linckeil

so whats next? i see thurs into fri with something - not much, maybe an inch or two..

then i see monday next week showing 5-8 inches. still 5 days out.


----------



## JCPM

Funny read

http://www.sun-gazing.com/guy-gets-angry-shoveling-snow-wrote-diary-hilarious/


----------



## BBC co

JCPM;1941096 said:


> Funny read
> 
> http://www.sun-gazing.com/guy-gets-angry-shoveling-snow-wrote-diary-hilarious/


wow that was freeeking hilarious :laughing:

went out to do clean ups this morning people screaming from driveways for help lol. had to put the window up and the radio on to block out the screams for help.
i got a bunch of voice mails i have not even called, defiantly to busy to stop and help everyone out of the nightmare plow ins cause they didn't hire anyone.


----------



## BBC co

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/hydromet/hydrometDisplay.php?event=stormTotalv3_24&element=snow&centeron=BOX


----------



## leigh

Those are crazy total differences,only a few miles apart.


----------



## durafish

What's Friday looking like?


----------



## BBC co

thursday night steady snow after midnight 1 to 3" . but who knows till it starts as usual i think


----------



## AC2717

34.5 inches in Maynard MA and Hudson had 36 inches
I was in Watertown for the storm just over about 2 feet, town had us on for 22 hours 8:30 Monday night till 6:30 Tuesday night. Went back and had to hit the house as landlord showed up with a plow and a shovel to try and clean a un-touched driveway. Car had 4 feet of snow on top of it and drifts and snow was up to the top of the car windows and that was about a 70x30 driveway. I blasted it out in about 1:45 minutes. there was a lot but it was light

now in the regular job and then 10pm to 6am tonight for snow removal and the same for Thursday night although now they might have us wait on Thursday night

what's the deal sunday to Monday???


----------



## knpc

34" in framingham
I plowed with the storm through the night and finished my final cleanups at 2 a.m. this morning.
Gonna rest up today. I was up for 44 hrs straight with only a 1 hr nap.


----------



## aclawn

http://www.dotdata.ct.gov/WeatherRoundUp/WRU_Index.HTM

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B8c37mgCcAAzls8.jpg:large


----------



## AC2717

vlc;1939608 said:


> Are you plowing for Maynard?


sorry VLC just saw this
no I work in Watertown, they are gang busters when it comes to the snow and pay better than most. Last night we had bare pavement and curb to curb side streets by 6:30pm

Maynard is terrible, my street was not plowed when I got home about 8pm (ok you could tell there was one pass at some point)
once I finished my house a loader came by and opened it up and then only 3 swipes with a pick up. Street is only 3/4 as wide as it should be and none of the houses have curbs in front of them or anything like that

you know any of those guys (the subs) so we can tell them to push everything the other way on my street or to hit it more, we live on a small tiered hill

 LOL


----------



## BBC co

Thats funny sounds like my street they didn't get to it to almost 9 last night and a second pass this morning at 9 both times with loaders still have not seen a pick up streets are hardly enough for 2 plows to pass with out having to bank one think i only seen 2 main roads down to the pavement


----------



## traumabill

28+ in Eastern Ct. Was still snowing at 1 AM today. Easy push, but drifts made it interesting. Thanks to GY DuraTracs made it through without incident.


----------



## TJS

traumabill;1941309 said:


> 28+ in Eastern Ct. Was still snowing at 1 AM today. Easy push, but drifts made it interesting. Thanks to GY DuraTracs made it through without incident.


Man. Send some this way. GY duratracs are great.


----------



## Grantski

Wow my first storm ever plowing and get hit w 18" and my 4wd stopped working:/ lol. needles to say I had to dig myself out plenty of times. A regular storm will be cake after this atleast.


----------



## Kcorey

Nope wait until we get 18" of heavy wet snow . This was a easy push . Could use 2wd for most of my accounts



Grantski;1941362 said:


> Wow my first storm ever plowing and get hit w 18" and my 4wd stopped working:/ lol. needles to say I had to dig myself out plenty of times. A regular storm will be cake after this atleast.


----------



## AC2717

anyone do a house in West Roxbury MA, it is already done for this storm, but for future
My mothers house. one car driveway, it is corner lot with sidewalk. I cannot get there between regular work and plowing towns. Guy I hired this year did not show up

Please send me a PM or give me your info and I will call, email, or pm you.


----------



## soup 70

Trying to find snowfall totals from national weather service for Madison ct at shoreline.Surrounding towns are listed but no Madison.Thanks


----------



## Kcorey

In north Madison at my house there was 14 1/2"



soup 70;1941577 said:


> Trying to find snowfall totals from national weather service for Madison ct at shoreline.Surrounding towns are listed but no Madison.Thanks


----------



## abbe

Anyone have info about Sunday into Monday?


----------



## leigh

abbe;1941684 said:


> Anyone have info about Sunday into Monday?


Unsure, heard it might be a little south of us.But who knows,have to wait and see.


----------



## aclawn

soup 70;1941577 said:


> Trying to find snowfall totals from national weather service for Madison ct at shoreline.Surrounding towns are listed but no Madison.Thanks


See if this willl help.

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/prodsByState.php?state=CT&prodtype=public


----------



## aclawn

Greatest snow from the Thursday/Friday system will be in northern New England, with much less amounts expected south.=


----------



## darryl g

MSsnowplowing;1939291 said:


> During Nemo I was driving down the road almost to one of my propertys and there was a truck in front of me with no plow, we passed a cop and out he came, he pulled over the truck with no plow and the guy was put into the back seat in handcuffs. I watched it all from the property I was plowing. I also passed several officers in Norwich/ New London and Groton during that storm and they didn't give me a second look.
> But all it takes is one cop to decide that your violating a road ban even if your plowing and you can be arrested or ticketed.
> 
> forgot to add this:
> I look at it this way, how can emergency vehicles like fire trucks, ambulances etc... get into a property if there is 2 feet or more of snow if we don't at least clear the access roads for them on private property.


Yeah, that's the way I see it. I have a customer that is 37 weeks pregnant and one in frail health on kidney dialysis who makes frequent trips to the ER as well as several other seniors. I also plow the apron for the Assistant Fire Chief in my town and the apron for the Police Chief for the next town over - both are on my route and I do them any time I pass by. I also have a tow strap, a 3/8 inch chain, tire chains, a jumper pack and a spare battery with cables, power inverters, a first aide kit, spare gasoline and a pretty full tool set. Although I'm not an official emergency professional or volunteer, I'm not a bad guy to have around if there is an emergency. My take is that they just want to make sure you have a good reason to be out there.

It was definitely a bit dicey heading down a dark woods road at 4am with no tire tracks on it in white-out conditions, but the GPS unit helps a lot and I'm very familiar with the road. I had to drop down to 15-20 mph.


----------



## dcarr

Got 18-20 in Stafford the best I could tell.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Hammered, I dont care what the official totals were. It was 3 ft if snow and more in places with drift. I couldn't do one property because a tractor trailer jack knifed right in the entrance of it so that one got done last. It was covered and measured 3.5 and over 4 in places.
Now back out, meeting my guys at 8 and we are still clearing areas with trucks and a skidsteer. But we should be done with everything by this afternoon. Told you all back in early Jan this was going to happen, same thing happened the year we got nemo hardly no snow than wham....
Looking back nemo was a bit easier. Compared to this one


----------



## SnowFakers

Anybody have any ideas on tonight?

What about Sunday into Monday? Was hoping to get out on the snow machines Sundays


----------



## JCPM

Looks like a salt run tonight/tomorrow and 1-3" sunday into monday.


----------



## leigh

SnowFakers;1942110 said:


> Anybody have any ideas on tonight?
> 
> What about Sunday into Monday? Was hoping to get out on the snow machines Sundays





JCPM;1942151 said:


> Looks like a salt run tonight/tomorrow and 1-3" sunday into monday.


Saying a coating to an inch,temps rising overnight,a little rain may mix in.Fri ending early am and temps above freezing.For those of us who salted heavy the other day we may not have to do anything . This is for swct


----------



## aclawn

Looking at the 06z run, if it pan out no golf in april for mass.


----------



## aclawn

JB IS SAYING:March no day at the beach either, hence the idea winter is just hitting its strive.










3-day forecast from NWS: 12-15'' of snow for half of Maine. 
Large area 2-5'' elsewhere except for NYC


----------



## the05goat

Can anyone help with south shore ma snow totals ?


----------



## aclawn

Looks like Sun. & Mon. storm heading South.


----------



## SnowFakers

aclawn;1942391 said:


> Looks like Sun. & Mon. storm heading South.


I personally am happy to hear that.


----------



## linckeil

aclawn;1942391 said:


> Looks like Sun. & Mon. storm heading South.


heading south as in from northern new england into southern new england?

or heading south as in south of all of new england?


----------



## BBC co

the05goat;1942356 said:


> Can anyone help with south shore ma snow totals ?


http://www.erh.noaa.gov/hydromet/hydrometDisplay.php?event=stormTotalv3_24&element=snow&centeron=BOX

what town


----------



## aclawn

linckeil;1942465 said:


> heading south as in from northern new england into southern new england?
> 
> or heading south as in south of all of new england?


 Going OTS OVER Virgina AREA, SWCT could dusting-2"..... could change


----------



## rlmlandscape

Can anyone help me out with something. I signed up for weather works snow verification and now my property manager is arguing back saying that we only got 15" according to noaa snow depth chart and another website while weather works reports 17.4" their trying to screw me out if $600 right now. Anyone else have any reports that might help my case.


----------



## vlc

Well, that was stupid. Just finished this afternoon. 38 hours of plowing, 2 hours of salting, and 4 hours of stacking piles with the bobcat. The travel ban definitely made things easier, though. What's up for tomorrow? 1-3" still?


----------



## BBC co

I love when people make verbal agreements and then disagree with the bill. Just had to drive to a property with a customer so he could look at it. Got there, i asked him are you good now? Say's YUP Then he drives me to the bank and pays me reluctantly. I clearly state my billing to people, I don't see why people think they should have any ground to stand on and argue after the job is done. On Top of it i did his personal drive for free and he paid some one else to plow his other driveway that was a vulture driving the neighborhoods.


----------



## NAHA

BBC co;1942640 said:


> I love when people make verbal agreements and then disagree with the bill. Just had to drive to a property with a customer so he could look at it. Got there, i asked him are you good now? Say's YUP Then he drives me to the bank and pays me reluctantly. I clearly state my billing to people, I don't see why people think they should have any ground to stand on and argue after the job is done. On Top of it i did his personal drive for free and he paid some one else to plow his other driveway that was a vulture driving the neighborhoods.


I would have just put the snow back.


----------



## BBC co

NAHA;1942653 said:


> I would have just put the snow back.


I would need a loader its on rt 228 and has a 70yrd to a 100yrd long double wide drive cut into a hillside with a 90 degree drop on the left 40 feet and a 20 foot incline on right with a garage. ended up with 4 10' mountains and another 2 on the street


----------



## Maleko

Looks like 1-3" state wide. Starting around 10 pm in western CT. earlier than expected


----------



## the05goat

BBC co;1942478 said:


> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/hydromet/hydrometDisplay.php?event=stormTotalv3_24&element=snow&centeron=BOX
> 
> what town


Need hingham, and abington


----------



## aclawn

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/snow-and-ice/daily-snow/


rlmlandscape;1942628 said:


> Can anyone help me out with something. I signed up for weather works snow verification and now my property manager is arguing back saying that we only got 15" according to noaa snow depth chart and another website while weather works reports 17.4" their trying to screw me out if $600 right now. Anyone else have any reports that might help my case.


I have weather works there report are certified,you can even use there report in court.Ask him where he get his total from and is it certified..
This may help
http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/snow-and-ice/daily-snow/
http://www.weather.gov/climate/index.php?wfo=okx


----------



## BBC co

I have not seen a official NOAA total for hingham yet but weymouth and s. weymouth are 24 rockland 22 quincy 24.5 so i'd say it's safe to say we got 24 same as wey maybe more in some spots. ask the DPW?

i just emailed them to ask for Hingham

[email protected]


----------



## BBC co

DPW should know they waited till after to clean it basically, think they were busy seeing what fell


----------



## BillyRgn

rlmlandscape;1942628 said:


> Can anyone help me out with something. I signed up for weather works snow verification and now my property manager is arguing back saying that we only got 15" according to noaa snow depth chart and another website while weather works reports 17.4" their trying to screw me out if $600 right now. Anyone else have any reports that might help my case.


Not sure how your contract is, but mine I have to use the totals from Connecticut dot or the national weather service. That's what the customers have dictated in the contract, your in a tuff spot if they don't recignize weather works and you fight then to hard it could cost the contract, it's B S but they love to nickel and dime, the manager probaly wants the 600 for his pocket


----------



## JCPM

Does anyone have any snowfall totals for Middletown? It's not listed on any sites. I measured 14" but I always like to look up an official total just in case anyone complains about the bill.


----------



## BBC co

sad story 

YARMOUTH, Mass. — Police in Massachusetts say a 97-year-old man has been found dead in deep snow outside his home a day after the blizzard.

A police officer found the body of Richard MacLean Sr. next to a carbon dioxide exhaust vent on the side of his Yarmouth home Wednesday evening. MacLean's son had called police from Arizona to ask them to check on him.

Police say it appears MacLean died while trying to clear the vent, and there were no signs of a crime. His death remains under investigation.

Yarmouth got 2 feet of snow in the blizzard.

MacLean's son first called police Wednesday afternoon, but an officer was told the elder MacLean was staying with a neighbor. MacLean's son called again after he learned his father wasn't at the neighbor's house.


----------



## darryl g

rlmlandscape;1942628 said:


> Can anyone help me out with something. I signed up for weather works snow verification and now my property manager is arguing back saying that we only got 15" according to noaa snow depth chart and another website while weather works reports 17.4" their trying to screw me out if $600 right now. Anyone else have any reports that might help my case.


Don't have any reports but just wanted to point out that you may have gotten 17.4 inches of snowfall that accumulated to 15 inches after compaction/settling.


----------



## leigh

Just did a 4am "pajama check" of 3 of my close by lots,just a coating ,maybe 1/4".Lots had some bare spots due to salt from other day.Temp at 33 deg,going back to bed.this is the swct area


----------



## linckeil

i hear models are coming together for a potentially significant snow sunday into monday. anyone have details? i'm most concerned with timing - when does it end?


----------



## JCPM

Snowing pretty good here. Starting to collect a little. My driveway is down to pavement where i pre treated last night so I'm probably not going out today. So much for 1-3" today


----------



## aclawn

Last run of GFS LOOKS INTERESTING FOR US SUN-MON IT START TO HEAD A LITTLE NORTH,IF IT KEEP THAT TRAC HAMMERTIME.:redbounce
AND ECMWF model track of storm drops 6-12" snow on Chicago, Cleveland, Pittsburgh, Philly, NYC, and Boston. But not DC any longer.


----------



## aclawn

See the diff.the low has move way north.Drunk Plowing mon. LOL6"-12" fluff

YESTERDAY:










TODAY:


----------



## BBC co

the05goat;1942703 said:


> Need hingham, and abington


i emailed them at [email protected] and this is the response i just got back. I know last year they had 2 spotters in Hingham and there is nothing listed any where i can find so i billed 24" seeing all surrounding towns got that

On 1/30/2015 7:38 AM, ncdc.orders wrote:
You might try using the following link to get the snowfall totals for your area. If you go back through the reports,
you should be able to get the values you need.

Regards

Jeff Robel

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0&highlight=off


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

this ones older but has the Numbers


----------



## NLMCT

is this really gonna happen ?


----------



## aclawn

That what i see.hammertime,bring it we need to make up for lost time.lol


----------



## vlc

NLMCT;1943739 said:


> is this really gonna happen ?


I sure hope so!


----------



## leigh

Who knows,,we quickly forget all the failed forecasts lol,couple weeks ago people were ready to sell all their eguipment.I have no idea yet what to think,its all based on silliness,would be nice to get an easy 6"er though.payup


----------



## BBC co

haha water pump just went and plow is twitching ofc it will snow! 

gonna take the plow off just to make sure


----------



## leigh

BBC co;1943826 said:


> haha water pump just went and plow is twitching ofc it will snow!
> 
> gonna take the plow off just to make sure


Send those invoices out! Time to spend some of the millions made in this last stormpayup


----------



## BBC co

leigh;1943852 said:


> Send those invoices out! Time to spend some of the millions made in this last stormpayup


i got all bills dropped off today half paid already, repairs are np just banging it out at 8 am when shop open and i get the part is the rush  I don't wait to bill after a event this big, I billed last Saturdays and this one so it was a nice collection


----------



## vlc

Heading out to burn off the little bit of slush left on the ground. It's gonna get cold tonight.


----------



## BBC co

ya was getting icy here an hour ago


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## JCPM

Only a high of 18 for monday. Is it too optimistic to think we may get another light a fluffy storm? Seems too good to be true


----------



## aclawn

It look for us on the coastal area snow,mix and back to snow.Merritt pkwy on north all snow.
the coast 8-12" and for the northern ct 12-16".STARTING AROUND 2AM AD FINISHING 6PM MON.
LOOK LIKE THE MIXING IS DURING RUSH HR.


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1944270 said:


> It look for us on the coastal area snow,mix and back to snow.Merritt pkwy on north all snow.
> the coast 8-12" and for the northern ct 12-16".STARTING AROUND 2AM AD FINISHING 6PM MON.
> 
> LOOK LIKE THE MIXING IS DURING RUSH HR.


How Much are We looking at in Swct? 6 to 12?


----------



## aclawn

Yes sir 8-12 SWCT, if it all snow 12-16"


----------



## BBC co

aclawn;1944308 said:


> Yes sir 8-12 SWCT, if it all snow 12-16"


looks nice when u zoom in


----------



## aclawn

The warmest model appears to be the GFS. The ECMWF, NAM, and CMC are mostly all snow.i think there not going to be a mixing.OC 850 deos not make it to SNE


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

BBC it going to be nice and fluffy AVGing. 11/1-15/1.


----------



## BBC co

i like the sound of that light and lots of it


----------



## abbe

NOAA is calling a mix in of sleet in Providence area. saying 5-11 right now. hope it changes to 12" of fluff


----------



## 07PSDCREW

My wife just told me it's changed to 8-14" instead of 6-12". Looks like it might get a lil bigger. That would be icing on the cake!


----------



## BBC co

ya both gfs and nam are showing closer to 16 to 18 fingers crossed for another knock out hit

might need to get Grearth back


----------



## BBC co

changed out water pump and pulleys new belt oil pressure sensor and a oil changed and chased down the plow issue ready to go


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1944786 said:


> ya both gfs and nam are showing closer to 16 to 18 fingers crossed for another knock out hit
> 
> might need to get Grearth back


Yes miss grearth nice model pics.
Just finish changing starter went out like a light bulb no warning,hit with hammer started took to shop.BOOM $-350 in the hole.


----------



## BBC co

ya let me go renew that if nothing else its entertaining insight


----------



## ProEnterprises

Still 6 to 10 for Fairfield County, ct?


----------



## aclawn

Boston it going be cold tues wow -30f windchill


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## ProEnterprises

Bbc: does that map represent a total of 6 to 8" from this storm?


----------



## BBC co

if u look at the left margin where the totals are at the top it tells you what they are. first is total snow fall Depth for the storm (SNOWD) second and third are snow fall depths over a 6 hour period (SNOW6)


----------



## aclawn

no more bootleg models, looking good for us. thx the the post. BBC


----------



## leigh

ProEnterprises;1944800 said:


> Still 6 to 10 for Fairfield County, ct?


Looks about right,maybe a tad more,heavy 3am-8am,then they got it freezing rain most of mon,maybe 1-3 during day.Looks like a mess!


----------



## BBC co

what they disabled the pics?


----------



## BBC co

ya CT looks to get a few hours of mix then turns back to snow as it moves out to sea tho


----------



## aclawn

NO IT WAS ME DIDN'T WANT TAKE UP PAGE i see our snow total in SWCT R DOWN NOW TO AROUND 6-8"


----------



## BBC co

i cant get the GFS to load just emailed them so when i figure that out i'll post the gfs totals outlook


----------



## aclawn

That was the nam12?


----------



## BBC co

yes nam 12


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1944859 said:


> NO IT WAS ME DIDN'T WANT TAKE UP PAGE i see our snow total in SWCT R DOWN NOW TO AROUND 6-8"


Looks from the snow D that we are more 6 to 8 in the Danbury area. Are you seeing something f different?


----------



## aclawn

BBC the way thing look for feb ur get ur money worth from grearth.lol


----------



## BBC co

ya i know its worth it i think its way better then the tv i didn't watch the news at all last winter


----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;1944865 said:


> Looks from the snow D that we are more 6 to 8 in the Danbury area. Are you seeing something f different?


That a 6hr total, storm is a 18hr duration im in 2-3" for 6 hr x3.PRO-E ur more like 12-18". Correct if i'm wrong BBC


----------



## BBC co

i'm in the red square thats on my neighborhood in the 16" i'd love to see wtf we do with 16"


----------



## BBC co

hang on i post next 6 hr it changes every 6 hr its not for a thru out the storm


----------



## BBC co

so the SNOWD adds up the totals and the SNOW6 or SNOW3 just show you xpect fall rate for those 3 or 6 hours this is next 6 hours in that run for you guys


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

Models keep trending warmer Sunday-Monday....can I cry now?NO SIGN OF THIS 6HR AGO WTF.


----------



## ProEnterprises

BBC co;1944820 said:


>


This is my.snow d for the entire storm, right? Placing sw ct in 6 _8" total?

Am I wrong in the way I'm looking at this?


----------



## aclawn

PRO What town or county ur in.


----------



## BBC co

Pro this is looking atm the end result that i see on the NAM12


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1944900 said:


> PRO What town or county ur in.


Fairfield County. Danbury,ct


----------



## aclawn

I think NWS is playing it safe with this storm they don't want 2 on there back.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## Maleko

BBC co;1944916 said:


>


Is that all rain?......


----------



## BBC co

red is 8-10 of snow


----------



## fordtruck661

How is ct getting any mixing? Im seeing 16* for Monday and -2* overnight.


----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;1944907 said:


> Fairfield County. Danbury,ct


Im on the coast stfd ct ffld cnty, yep, ur in the higher amount,we have mixing on the coast.IT still have ways to go, thing could change this weather pattern this winter is all fk up.


----------



## BBC co

i think the mixing may end up being we heavy snow and only a few hours 3-4 max of it wtv it is teps are looking cold but i go see the mix in the model if i look under precip type


----------



## aclawn

i think for us on SWCT coast it start around 3am to 12am of all snow 6" and then 3hrs of rain with a change over to snow with 2" more of snow.from 9to12am about 1.5" and hr


----------



## aclawn

Warmer air aloft, colder at the surface.I-84 ON UP ALL SNOW


----------



## aclawn

Bbc what's the MUSTARD color =sleet


----------



## aclawn

Bpt Airport WEATHER STATION KBDR

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckarsten/cobb/cobb.php?model=gfsm&site=kbdr


----------



## BBC co

ya yellow is wet heavy snow, then the off red is ice mix and green is rain then blue is snow so thats showing over the 5 hours the rain stays off shore but as we all know this is still a ways out time for changes.

they just emailed me working on getting GFS working now


----------



## BBC co

here is the GFS i don't even know what to say to this


----------



## aclawn

WEATHER BELLS MAPS SAME AS GREARTH 
3h 3 hours ago 
Snow, rain, freezing rain, snow in over 24-hours during storm. 
But after, regardless, brutal flash freeze


----------



## BBC co

ya GFS precip is showing rain does move on shore as opposed to the NAM but moves on and off fast


----------



## aclawn

It's still a plowable snowfall for the whole state,and w the flash freeze a salt run.payup


----------



## BBC co

ya i think everyone may end up happy with this one except maybe extremly close to the coast is gonna be a nail biter


----------



## fordtruck661

aclawn;1945056 said:


> It's still a plowable snowfall for the whole state,and w the flash freeze a salt run.payup


Yes but its not going to be the light fluffy snow that we all love.


----------



## aclawn

The 0z GFS is in and it has shifted about 30 miles to the south of the previous run, following the NAM's lead.Thumbs Up


----------



## aclawn

In a stormy pattern for feb.
http://www.weatherbell.com/saturday-summary-january-31-2015


----------



## NLMCT

aclawn;1945346 said:


> The 0z GFS is in and it has shifted about 30 miles to the south of the previous run, following the NAM's lead.Thumbs Up


so is that good or bad for us in ct ???


----------



## BBC co

Both GFS & NAM 6z runs are showing exact same snowfall depth totals


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1945482 said:


> Both GFS & NAM 6z runs are showing exact same snowfall depth totals


Is it still showing mixing? What r the snow amounts? Thanks


----------



## BBC co

both those gfs and nam are saying 20". rain is looking to stay off sct but the mix does get them for 3 hours not as bad as last nights runs. will post the new precip type maps in a minute from this same run mix appears only to aftect sct never makes it to mass let me double check and post em ( as we all know these are subject to change 

( just posting the high detail models i have for my own personal amusement no guarantees, but this program was pretty well on last year )


----------



## BBC co

well actually gfs still shows rain on coast here is the 3 6z nam12 runs over a 9 hour period but it has moved south hopefully it keeps that trend going


----------



## BBC co

here are the 3 6z gfs runs over the 9 hours


----------



## leigh

Nice,I'm in swct,looks like 6" or so.I'll be happy with that.I hate these storms that start early am and go into the day.Big mess and trying to make everyone happy at 7 am.Quite stressfull.


----------



## quigleysiding

Love all the pretty colored maps even though they dont mean much as I dont know how to read them. Any idea when this **** is going to start.


----------



## BBC co

Thursday @ 84 hours out looks like it tracking just north of us but a chance there for more
Then next weekend i see some thing big in SC not sure what that does atm its tracking ots but long time out still @ 132 hours


----------



## BBC co

looks like 1-3 possible over night,
snowing in Chicago now


----------



## NLMCT

its going to be 25 degress ... how is this going to mix


----------



## BBC co

i dont think its a definite that it is mix, but as of now the models see a mixing period, possibly changes in next few runs which it has been trending toward more of an all snow

seeing a few more storms backed up off the coast to i think probably for next week


----------



## ProEnterprises

What do you think we will be seeing in Fairfield County now?


----------



## BBC co

6" atleast new models are running now


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1945581 said:


> 6" atleast new models are running now


What r we looking at. Over 6"?


----------



## BBC co

ya Jay there are gonna be sharp differences by town for us as of now



















What do you think we will be seeing in Fairfield County now?


----------



## abbe

BBC your maps are showing 18" for providence/ pawtucket?


----------



## BBC co

it says 21.3 - 22.4 when i hover on u guys but i'm not a 100% on how the program is getting the total if its factoring in any thing thats on the ground already you guys may get 7 or more it may depend on what the program is doing its a snow Depth Total map so at the the end of the 27 hours it has you guys at 21.3" what do you think is on the ground there now or what was your total for last storm i guess


----------



## jandjcarpentry

jandjcarpentry;1945624 said:


> What r we looking at. Over 6"?


Hoping for over6". More money. Lol


----------



## aclawn

Big ice problems for CT/RI/SE MA if the latest NAM is right. Not good...


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1945647 said:


> Big ice problems for CT/RI/SE MA if the latest NAM is right. Not good...


What are you seeing?


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1945655 said:


>


That looks good


----------



## abbe

BBC co;1945639 said:


> it says 21.3 - 22.4 when i hover on u guys but i'm not a 100% on how the program is getting the total if its factoring in any thing thats on the ground already you guys may get 7 or more it may depend on what the program is doing its a snow Depth Total map so at the the end of the 27 hours it has you guys at 21.3" what do you think is on the ground there now or what was your total for last storm i guess


Makes sense somewhat now. We suppsedly had 19" last storm so I'm not sure. NOAA is forecasting like 7-13" now for us


----------



## BBC co

I think if you look at the GREarth color maps and the banding, that NOAA and news networks just take all the color maps and generalize it into blanket average snowfalls and hope for the best. I know GREarth had some dead on hits for the larger concentrated snowfalls last year and where the bulls eyes were or I would not of go it again but every thing is subject to laws of nature


----------



## BBC co

the other thing is the news and NOAA are using the last runs not the current runs as they need to put it all together for updating the public and that takes time so 9 out of 10 time they are updating with old model information as opposed to GREarth giving us instant images not so much a forecast


----------



## vlc

leigh;1945523 said:


> Nice,I'm in swct,looks like 6" or so.I'll be happy with that.I hate these storms that start early am and go into the day.Big mess and trying to make everyone happy at 7 am.Quite stressfull.


I was thinking the same thing. Daytime storms are the worst. Everyone on the road, sliding around. And everyone NEEDS their driveway down to bare pavement right before they get home. Haha.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

aclawn;1945056 said:


> It's still a plowable snowfall for the whole state,and w the flash freeze a salt run.payup


figures and my sander is down. 
I have to replace the wiring harness and the dealer doesn't have one. Sigh.
Guess I'm going to have jury rig it directly to the battery, time to run to the parts store and get wire and clips.


----------



## FordFisherman

No complaints here, day storm, night storm, take it as it comes. Nice to see this winter has taken a turn for the betterpayup


----------



## BBC co

ya we got more systems incoming winter is here to stay for atleast a month or 2


----------



## BBC co

who is this why do i get alerts of a post but nvr see them from certain people 

JCPM has just replied to a thread you have subscribed to entitled - Southern New England 2014-15 Winter Thread - in the Weather Discussion forum of PlowSite.com™ - Snow Plowing & Ice Management Forum.


----------



## leigh

BBC co;1945924 said:


> ya we got more systems incoming winter is here to stay for atleast a month or 2


48 days and counting!


----------



## BBC co

what i seen was 3 in motion and 3 off the coast so 6 chances in 2 weeks


----------



## abbe

BBC co;1945965 said:


> what i seen was 3 in motion and 3 off the coast so 6 chances in 2 weeks


Music to my ears


----------



## BBC co

any of you watchin the game


----------



## Evil Diesel

BBC co;1946054 said:


> any of you watchin the game


He'll yah!!!


----------



## BBC co

robbed of a touchdown and redeemed by one


----------



## leigh

Go Pat's oh yeah. Doing billing during commercials!payup


----------



## BBC co

lol doing taxes during commercials lol


----------



## Evil Diesel

All I have heard the past 2 weeks is about Seattle's defense. The Pats isn't too bad either


----------



## BBC co

well i think they just lost like 3 or 4 of their defense guys ways not really paying attention definatly a good game if we can control the clock regardless of the points i think we will win if we set the pace and get a few


e/ snow is coming to keep it weather related lol will post models after new runs


----------



## BBC co




----------



## rlmlandscape

Sorry guys. ...let's go Seattle! !!!


----------



## quigleysiding

rlmlandscape;1946120 said:


> Sorry guys. ...let's go Seattle! !!!


Always one in the crowd..........


----------



## BBC co

rlmlandscape;1946120 said:


> Sorry guys. ...let's go Seattle! !!!


really.. i got 50 on the pats i'll come collect it when we win  lol


----------



## BBC co

love the half time summer beach theme

awsome link on the interception taken out of the Minnesota weather thread  http://dailysnark.com/picture-jeremy-lanes-gruesome-broken-arm/


----------



## Maleko

Radar looks like it's getting pushed up over us?


----------



## BBC co

dont think models are out yet i wouldn't worry to much


----------



## BBC co

go farkkkking pats


----------



## BBC co

uggh wtf was that


----------



## BBC co

Wwwwwwooooohhhhhhhhoofukkknnnnnnnwoooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## BBC co

Go patriots gfg


----------



## BBC co

Now the cry babies throw punches lol!


----------



## BBC co

Farkin awesome game epic that was the best game to the end


----------



## aclawn

Yeah baby and i'm a gaints fan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ussmileyflag:bluebounc


----------



## BBC co

Oh man that was insane from living in the pats state i was standing for the whole 4th quarter that was a bad ass game won by bad ass players


----------



## aclawn

Won with inflatable ball and with balls!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BBC co

Ya they definitely droped their balls for that one, they played strong thru it no matter what after that ass catch i was like wtf but they were mentally strong and executed it perfect


----------



## aclawn

CARROLL STUPID CALL ON THE SEATTLE LINE, THE BEST RB AND CALL FOR A THROW WITH 2 DOWN TO GO.loL
OFF.CORD. GETTNG FIRE.EMBARRASSING WAY TO LOSE A GAME.


----------



## quigleysiding

Wooow...........Thumbs Up


----------



## BBC co

Ya but that was pro ball that interception was a game ender like no other then add the penalties lol they didnt evn have to try seattle let em walk out to the 20 and knee it classic love it cant wait for the celebration event here


----------



## jmac5058

Bad Coaching lost it , great coaching won it . Carroll should have run Lynch 4 times instead of running down the clock , and Butler knew the play from the second they lined up and just ran where it was going to be thrown . Its good to be the smartest guy in the room .


----------



## aclawn

Congrats PATS. fans.GREAT FOOTBALL!


----------



## BBC co

time to plow the streets for a parade!


----------



## 07PSDCREW

With all this money I made plowing, I just bought a few upgrades for the truck!

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=380531147794

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171368783825


----------



## BBC co

officially a Dynasty


----------



## aclawn

Flurries just start here,on the wet side.


----------



## aclawn

Thurs&fri. look like a mini nor'easter clipper or a clipper.


----------



## sectlandscaping

aclawn, did those flurries amount to anything? It started around 1130pm here but just flurries. Around 130am it started sticking and coming down harder but I barely have a 1/2. Trying to time this.


----------



## quigleysiding

sectlandscaping;1946423 said:


> aclawn, did those flurries amount to anything? It started around 1130pm here but just flurries. Around 130am it started sticking and coming down harder but I barely have a 1/2. Trying to time this.


Snowing good here started around 2 about 1/2 inch down now


----------



## vlc

Got 1" of fluffy stuff down here. Started around 1:30


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Just measured I have 1" in eastern suppose to turn to rain,sleet by 7, might have two inches then its falling lighty


----------



## vlc

Just hit 2". Showtime!


----------



## mjlawncare

5inchs down so far


----------



## SnowFakers

Possible to wait till the end to do resis?


----------



## Kcorey

I'm trying to decide what to do for my resi's



SnowFakers;1946450 said:


> Possible to wait till the end to do resis?


----------



## SnowFakers

Kcorey;1946458 said:


> I'm trying to decide what to do for my resi's


I'm worried once I clear it and we get some rain it will turn into a skating rink. Suppose to go back to snow at 10 for us I'm going to start on them then I think


----------



## linckeil

definitely waiting on resi's.


----------



## SnowFakers

linckeil;1946524 said:


> definitely waiting on resi's.


When you going out?


----------



## linckeil

when ice/sleet/rain stops, and it tuirns back to snow - whenever that is. 

then cut everyone in rough, then go back at end for final cleanup once snow stops.

i don't want the ice/sleet/rain hitting pavement.


----------



## TJS

linckeil;1946530 said:


> when ice/sleet/rain stops, and it tuirns back to snow - whenever that is.
> 
> then cut everyone in rough, then go back at end for final cleanup once snow stops.
> 
> i don't want the ice/sleet/rain hitting pavement.


I totally agree. Try telling that to commercial customers. I hit them already this morning. Oh well salting and plowing later today again I guess.
T.J.


----------



## durafish

Been doing it since 4:30 am.


----------



## fordtruck661

I went out at about 6 plowed all my driveways. Now I have about 1" of snow on them, just enough snow for the sleet to fall on.

On a side note has anyone else stopped receiving email notices when there is a reply on this thread?


----------



## BBC co

seems like no notification ya


----------



## JCPM

Whats up with these lingering snow showers?? I thought this was almost done and it just started snowing like crazy here. Already hit all my commercials 2-3 times today.


----------



## Idealtim

Noaa radar shows a bunch still on the way. Did my parking lots, goin out for first round on driveways. Coming down hard in hamden right now.


----------



## SnowFakers

Snowing hard out there! Visibility almost worse than the blizzard was


----------



## leigh

10 hours first push,was getting ready to clean up when the sleet changed back to snow and its like a blizzard,we're chilling at my house for a break,looks to end here in swct around 4:30,got another 2" + Everyone is bumming,its like a whole different storm to plow,oh well,we can sleep tues.


----------



## fordtruck661

Central CT getting hammered with a band of snow I would say could be up to 1" - 2" per hour


----------



## JCPM

White out conditions here. Just sent the guys home. Waste of time right now


----------



## SnowFakers

White out new haven county. Made it around once abs just came back home. Would be useless to chase it. I'm pissed though, was suppose to be completely done at 4. Weather people screwed up again


----------



## BBC co

no change over here, crazy amount of snow and it's not letting up defiantly right up there with the blizzard condition s. visibility been 1 - 4 telephone poles most time and some times the front of the truck


----------



## ProEnterprises

Are we getting something on Thursday?


----------



## cat320

ProEnterprises;1946922 said:


> Are we getting something on Thursday?


I really hope not there is no more room


----------



## abbe

cat320;1946988 said:


> I really hope not there is no more room


Speak for yourself. No room means machine work. Let it snow and put all the hacks out of business


----------



## SnowFakers

Just got in. What a day


----------



## JCPM

abbe;1947000 said:


> Speak for yourself. No room means machine work. Let it snow and put all the hacks out of business


Lol normally i would agree but after another 24 hours of truck and bobcat time so far im beat. The last thing i want to do move any more snow


----------



## BBC co

so it never changed over here we got 14" on top of the last 24"

NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA
655 AM EST TUE FEB 3 2015

.SYNOPSIS...
DRY BUT FRIGID WEATHER TODAY AND TONIGHT IS FOLLOWED BY A PERIOD OF
LIGHT SNOW OR FLURRIES WED AS A WEAK CLIPPER LOW SWEEPS ACROSS THE
AREA. ANOTHER ARCTIC FRONT SWINGS THROUGH NEW ENGLAND LATER THU WITH
A FRIGID BLAST THU NIGHT INTO FRI. LOW PRESSURE MAY FORM ON THE
FRONT THU AND YIELD A RISK FOR SEVERAL INCHES OF SNOW. ANOTHER COLD
FRONT MOVES THROUGH SATURDAY FOLLOWED BY YET ANOTHER RISK OF SNOW
SUNDAY/MONDAY AS LOW PRESSURE TRACKS SOUTH OF NEW ENGLAND.


----------



## leigh

22 hrs x 4 trucks and 3 sidewalk guys(long story) for a 8" storm?What did we get? I'm in milford ct and that "little" burst of snow from 3-5 pm dropped what seemed like another 5",we were out till 3am.Still haven't salted,blew a brake line on salt truck3 hrs sleep ,repair line,salt,plow 2 more lots, yikes. 12" or so?


----------



## Maleko

Looks like a coating to an inch tomorrow morning and 1-3" for Thursday morning CT Fox News just said. 
Ge'ez I need to thaw out my truck. Ha.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

Woman dies after getting hit by plow at Weymouth condo complex
Cynthia Levine pronounced dead at Tara Drive complex
The plow involved in the incident was a private plow, not a town vehicle.

UPDATED 5:11 PM EST Feb 02, 2015

http://www.wcvb.com/news/person-kil...ium=FBPAGE&utm_campaign=wcvb+channel+5+boston

In Cohasset, a 67-year-old woman was hit and dragged about 10 feet by a plow at 223 Chief Justice Cushing Highway on Monday.


----------



## AC2717

remember your surroundings, and expect the un expected, these people should not have even been out there, but they were.


----------



## AC2717

town called us out at 4:30am yesterday. Finally called us off at 11:30 pm last night. 19 hours in. Everytime it looked like we were ahead of it, another 3-4 or so came. was a little crazy. by the way we got more than the 13inches they were saying.


----------



## BBC co

ya we got 14 here

********************STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL********************

LOCATION STORM TOTAL TIME/DATE COMMENTS
SNOWFALL OF
/INCHES/ MEASUREMENT

CONNECTICUT

...HARTFORD COUNTY...
ENFIELD 12.3 510 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
ROCKY HILL 12.0 515 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
BURLINGTON 12.0 715 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
MANCHESTER 12.0 627 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
WEATOGUE 11.5 503 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
HARTLAND 11.5 529 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
WETHERSFIELD 11.5 644 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
NEW BRITAIN 11.3 505 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
CANTON 11.0 815 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
1 WNW WINDSOR LOCKS 10.8 1200 AM 2/03 AIRPORT
SOUTH WINDSOR 10.5 522 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
GLASTONBURY 10.5 650 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
SUFFIELD 10.0 458 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
AVON 10.0 435 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
MARLBOROUGH 9.8 631 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
BRISTOL 9.5 531 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
EAST FARMINGTON HEIG 9.5 904 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
NORTH GRANBY 8.6 415 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
WEST HARTFORD 8.3 703 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO

...TOLLAND COUNTY...
STAFFORDVILLE 13.0 737 PM 2/02 CO-OP OBSERVER
TOLLAND 13.0 523 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
STAFFORD SPRINGS 12.5 558 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
SOMERS 12.2 659 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
COVENTRY 11.5 534 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
ELLINGTON 11.5 706 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
COLUMBIA 10.2 707 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
ANDOVER 10.1 659 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO

...WINDHAM COUNTY...
ASHFORD 12.0 622 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
MOOSUP 11.5 901 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
PUTNAM 10.5 455 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
POMFRET CENTER 10.5 754 PM 2/02 NONE
HAMPTON 9.0 432 PM 2/02 CO-OP OBSERVER
EAST KILLINGLY 8.5 614 PM 2/02 NONE
DANIELSON 7.5 623 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO

MASSACHUSETTS

...BARNSTABLE COUNTY...
BOURNE 3.5 500 AM 2/03 NWS EMPLOYEE
CENTERVILLE 2.8 804 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO

...BRISTOL COUNTY...
TAUNTON 11.2 1200 AM 2/03 NWS OFFICE
MANSFIELD 9.8 702 AM 2/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
REHOBOTH 8.3 933 PM 2/02 NWS EMPLOYEE
DIGHTON 7.3 1012 PM 2/02 NWS EMPLOYEE
ASSONET 6.0 1036 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
FALL RIVER 4.3 821 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
NORTH ACUSHNET 4.0 810 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
WEST ACUSHNET 3.3 743 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
NEW BEDFORD 3.0 806 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
FAIRHAVEN 2.6 805 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
NORTH DARTMOUTH 2.6 808 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO

...ESSEX COUNTY...
MARBLEHEAD 17.0 1026 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
LYNN 17.0 812 PM 2/02 SOCIAL MEDIA
MANCHESTER 16.4 1029 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
TOPSFIELD 16.0 939 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
WEST PEABODY 15.0 845 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
METHUEN 15.0 1115 PM 2/02 GENERAL PUBLIC
ANDOVER 14.5 650 PM 2/02 SOCIAL MEDIA
NEWBURYPORT 14.0 536 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
NAHANT 13.5 652 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
ROCKPORT 13.2 811 AM 2/03 MEDIA
GLOUCESTER 13.0 820 AM 2/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
NORTH ANDOVER 12.5 734 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
IPSWICH 12.5 430 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
HAVERHILL 12.0 1014 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER

...FRANKLIN COUNTY...
ASHFIELD 13.0 535 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
GREENFIELD 12.0 457 PM 2/02 MEDIA
HEATH 12.0 930 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
COLRAIN 11.0 1014 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
ORANGE 11.0 855 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
EAST CHARLEMONT 10.0 455 PM 2/02 SPOTTER

...HAMPDEN COUNTY...
FEEDING HILLS 15.5 844 PM 2/02 GENERAL PUBLIC
AGAWAM 14.0 434 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
WALES 14.0 507 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
LONGMEADOW 12.5 447 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
SPRINGFIELD 11.9 713 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
SOUTHWICK 11.5 747 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO

...HAMPSHIRE COUNTY...
PLAINFIELD 11.3 954 PM 2/02 SOCIAL MEDIA
WARE 11.0 802 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
AMHERST 10.8 815 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
PELHAM 10.8 859 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
WESTHAMPTON 10.0 455 PM 2/02 SPOTTER

...MIDDLESEX COUNTY...
WAKEFIELD 17.0 856 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
LEXINGTON 16.3 637 AM 2/03 GENERAL PUBLIC
WILMINGTON 16.0 931 PM 2/02 GENERAL PUBLIC
WEST NEWTON 16.0 1027 PM 2/02 GENERAL PUBLIC
NORTH READING 16.0 848 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
STONEHAM 16.0 935 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
WOBURN 16.0 127 AM 2/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
LITTLETON 16.0 1021 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
DRACUT 15.9 1009 PM 2/02 GENERAL PUBLIC
READING 15.5 923 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
LOWELL 15.4 801 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
CHELMSFORD 15.0 1043 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
PEPPERELL 14.5 824 AM 2/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
SHERBORN 14.4 721 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
TEWKSBURY 14.3 920 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
ACTON 14.3 909 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
SOMERVILLE 14.2 1100 PM 2/02 GENERAL PUBLIC
HOLLISTON 14.0 426 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
TYNGSBORO 14.0 735 PM 2/02 GENERAL PUBLIC
FRAMINGHAM 13.8 945 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
NORTH CHELMSFORD 13.8 720 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
NATICK 13.5 445 PM 2/02 SPOTTER
GROTON 13.3 851 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
ARLINGTON 13.3 914 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
MELROSE 13.0 603 PM 2/02 GENERAL PUBLIC
WESTON 13.0 929 PM 2/02 SOCIAL MEDIA
CONCORD 13.0 901 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
WINCHESTER 13.0 547 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
TOWNSEND 12.5 731 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
NORTH BEDFORD 12.5 543 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
BEDFORD 11.7 756 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
BELMONT 11.5 424 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
STOW 10.0 441 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
WAYLAND 10.0 912 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
NORTH BILLERICA 10.0 423 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO

...NORFOLK COUNTY...
MILTON 16.5 729 AM 2/03 COOP OBSERVER
NORTH WEYMOUTH 14.5 525 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
BRAINTREE 14.4 1000 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
MILLIS 13.8 847 AM 2/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
SOUTH WEYMOUTH 13.5 651 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
WALPOLE 13.2 911 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
COHASSET 12.8 1200 AM 2/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
NORWOOD 12.5 1200 AM 2/03 NWS EMPLOYEE
WEYMOUTH 12.0 610 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
RANDOLPH 11.5 635 AM 2/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
FRANKLIN 11.3 711 AM 2/03 HAM RADIO
STOUGHTON 11.2 913 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
FOXBORO 10.0 630 AM 2/03 TRAINED SPOTTER

...PLYMOUTH COUNTY...
DUXBURY 14.0 811 PM 2/02 SOCIAL MEDIA
HINGHAM 14.0 816 AM 2/03 COOP OBSERVER
NORWELL 13.0 511 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
KINGSTON 9.8 531 AM 2/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
ROCKLAND 9.5 412 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
MARSHFIELD 9.5 615 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
PEMBROKE 8.0 418 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
MIDDLEBORO 6.0 809 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO

...SUFFOLK COUNTY...
CHELSEA 17.3 654 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
1 N EAST BOSTON 16.2 1200 AM 2/03 AIRPORT
WINTHROP 16.2 1155 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
BRIGHTON 15.0 916 PM 2/02 SOCIAL MEDIA

...WORCESTER COUNTY...
LEOMINSTER 20.7 517 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
LUNENBURG 19.0 732 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
STERLING 18.7 917 PM 2/02 GENERAL PUBLIC
FITCHBURG 18.5 515 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
3 WNW WORCESTER 17.4 1200 AM 2/03 AIRPORT
GARDNER 17.0 445 PM 2/02 SPOTTER
MILFORD 16.9 754 AM 2/03 GENERAL PUBLIC
SPENCER 15.0 903 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
WEST BOYLSTON 14.2 1030 PM 2/02 NONE
AUBURN 14.0 757 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
HUBBARDSTON 14.0 645 PM 2/02 SOCIAL MEDIA
SHREWSBURY 13.5 704 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
WESTBORO 13.2 506 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
BOYLSTON 13.2 1023 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
NORTH GRAFTON 13.0 602 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
WESTMINSTER 12.5 601 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
ROCHDALE 12.0 513 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
CHARLTON 12.0 425 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
LANCASTER  12.0 1002 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
SOUTHBRIDGE 11.3 740 AM 2/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
PETERSHAM 11.1 955 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
BOLTON 11.0 542 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
ASHBURNHAM 10.2 616 PM 2/02 CO-OP OBSERVER

RHODE ISLAND

...KENT COUNTY...
WARWICK 10.0 440 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
WEST WARWICK 9.0 209 AM 2/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
EAST GREENWICH 8.1 924 PM 2/02 SOCIAL MEDIA
GREENE 8.0 629 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
2 NNW WARWICK 7.9 1200 AM 2/03 AIRPORT

...PROVIDENCE COUNTY...
WEST GLOCESTER 13.1 425 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
PAWTUCKET 13.0 720 PM 2/02 SOCIAL MEDIA
BURRILLVILLE 13.0 558 PM 2/02 GENERAL PUBLIC
N. CUMBERLAND 12.0 709 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
HARRISVILLE 11.1 758 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
SMITHFIELD 11.0 600 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
NORTH PROVIDENCE 10.5 803 PM 2/02 GENERAL PUBLIC
PROVIDENCE 10.0 518 PM 2/02 LAW ENFORCEMENT
RUMFORD 8.0 953 PM 2/02 EMERGENCY MANAGER
EAST PROVIDENCE 6.2 849 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER

...WASHINGTON COUNTY...
RICHMOND 8.0 831 PM 2/02 HAM RADIO
SOUTH KINGSTOWN 6.0 1200 AM 2/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
WESTERLY (SE) 5.5 625 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER
NORTH KINGSTOWN 5.1 634 PM 2/02 TRAINED SPOTTER

$$


----------



## BBC co




----------



## oreo_n2

@BBC co Where did you get those storm totals... i need that for NH.


----------



## BBC co

oreo_n2;1947372 said:


> @BBC co Where did you get those storm totals... i need that for NH.


http://forecast.weather.gov/product...&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0&highlight=off


----------



## abbe

BBC what are the models showing for Thursday?


----------



## quigleysiding

Saw footprints up the middle of the road at 3 am . Went for 1/4 mile. Never saw the guy but was looking every corner.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

Future storms update: The snow event for this Thursday looks like it will not phase in time to produce a 12" or more snowfall. It will be a fast mover and looks like enough to keep the current snow pack fresh, an inch or two at best. We will continue to monitor for changes. Then all eyes turn to the main event, the Sunday to Tuesday time frame as we watch the potential for another major winter storm for the northeast. This will be another case of just how south the storm makes it, similar to the one this week. Anyone notice a pattern? The last few weeks it has been a smaller storm in the Thursday time frame followed by a late weekend major storm. Guess what the models show for the week after? The same thing potentially repeating itself again. So we are looking at the quick mover for this Thursday, the potential major storm for Sun-Tue followed by two more potential storms. All while there is near record breaking cold air around. Fun times ahead for snow lovers as the active pattern will continue for at least the next several weeks.


----------



## JCPM

Nothing like 35" of snow in a week to get me thinking about buying a shiny new bobcat.


----------



## linckeil

remember just 3 weeks ago people here were crying about no snow? 

"this winter is a bust", "bring on spring", "gonna sell all my plow equipment"......

and now people are complaining there is no where to put it!!! welcome to new england.


----------



## aclawn

and Throwing in the towel and watch craiglist" no golf until june


----------



## aclawn

Mon. look gd .Hammertime!


----------



## aclawn

Valatine day.


----------



## aclawn

Wow! Boston,ma. Has rec. 43.5" since jan.25


----------



## sectlandscaping

AC2717;1947332 said:


> remember your surroundings, and expect the un expected, these people should not have even been out there, but they were.


I do a shared drive on a 400 ft long hill. The neighbor has a driveway shaped like a C in the middle. Anyways Im at the bottom opening up spaces and I see a guy by my window. I didnt see him till he was practically knocking on my window. I never seen how he got to that side but he went in front or behind me.

The neighbor walked down the hill to give me a $50 for doing his drive but I couldve killed him. I do his drive cause its a easy turnaround instead of going all the way back up.


----------



## JCPM

linckeil;1947850 said:


> remember just 3 weeks ago people here were crying about no snow?
> 
> "this winter is a bust", "bring on spring", "gonna sell all my plow equipment"......
> 
> and now people are complaining there is no where to put it!!! welcome to new england.


Im still saying "bring on Spring"


----------



## SnowFakers

There Is still space at my places but anymore of the 12 inch storms and things will start to get tighter. Give me 2 inches I can backdrag into the street, hate the big snowfalls...


----------



## BBC co

ya we have had 41 or 42 in my town. you never now when a random person is gonna walk out of no where pays to look twice, people aren't thinking can they see me


----------



## vlc

So, who was saying this winter is a bust? Hahaha! I bet the seasonal guys are pretty miserable, though. I have to go around to about half of my resi's tomorrow and stack piles with my bobcat. Running out of room to put this white gold. It would be nice if this thing had heat. Or even a door to keep snow off my lap


----------



## ProEnterprises

What are we looking at for Sunday/ Monday in Ct?


----------



## Maleko

aclawn;1947772 said:


>


Man......it sure seemed like more than 10" in Danbury.


----------



## ProEnterprises

Maleko;1948018 said:


> Man......it sure seemed like more than 10" in Danbury.


Tell me about it. That was a rough one. I hope that was our."rough one" for the year.


----------



## TJS

Seemed like 14" in Fairfield too.


----------



## mwalsh9152

While I dont mind the storms, I would like a bit of a breather at least! I went out after work to hit a few driveways that had called during the day and noticed that the plow was sagging on the left side, somehow managed to tear an upper support on the truck side in half. Gotta be at least 3/8" steel, no idea how that happened. Gotta get that repaired tomorrow night.


----------



## durafish

mwalsh9152;1948075 said:


> While I dont mind the storms, I would like a bit of a breather at least! I went out after work to hit a few driveways that had called during the day and noticed that the plow was sagging on the left side, somehow managed to tear an upper support on the truck side in half. Gotta be at least 3/8" steel, no idea how that happened. Gotta get that repaired tomorrow night.


One truck broke half a leaf spring in the front drivers side. Guess that's what to be expected when you put a xls on an f250. Time for f350 or f450 leafs and f350 rear block to level it out.


----------



## aclawn

Some snow total by STATE.
http://www1.ncdc.noaa.gov/pub/data/snowmonitoring/fema/02-2015-dlysnfl.txt
http://www.dotdata.ct.gov/WeatherRoundUp/WRU_Index.HTM


----------



## aclawn




----------



## theholycow

JCPM;1947809 said:


> Nothing like 35" of snow in a week to get me thinking about buying a shiny new bobcat.


Seems it's enough to motivate me to un-mothball my Ariens and finally slap on that Honda 5HP that I scored for it.

Unfortunately, the path to it is blocked by a pile of plowed snow 8 feet tall.


----------



## theholycow

sectlandscaping;1947895 said:


> I do a shared drive on a 400 ft long hill. The neighbor has a driveway shaped like a C in the middle. Anyways Im at the bottom opening up spaces and I see a guy by my window. I didnt see him till he was practically knocking on my window. I never seen how he got to that side but he went in front or behind me.
> 
> The neighbor walked down the hill to give me a $50 for doing his drive but I couldve killed him. I do his drive cause its a easy turnaround instead of going all the way back up.


It's good that you're doing it. When I had nothing more than a shovel, my neighbor's guy was backing up into my driveway for his approach. I understood why it was necessary, but shoveling his tire-packed snow was a whole lot harder and more time consuming than shoveling virgin snow. I had to mention it to him before he did something about it -- though then he started giving me a free push that took care of his tracks and more than made up for my previous trouble. The next year I finally had some real equipment and it ceased to be an issue.


----------



## aclawn

Need help what could cause my fisfer pump to run slow when temp r freezing?


----------



## BBC co

BBC co;1947277 said:


>


----------



## durafish

aclawn;1948177 said:


> Need help what could cause my fisfer pump to run slow when temp r freezing?


Change your fluid And filter. Probably have some moisture in it.


----------



## mwalsh9152

yeah, sounds like moisture in the fluid to me too.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## vlc

theholycow;1948144 said:


> Seems it's enough to motivate me to un-mothball my Ariens and finally slap on that Honda 5HP that I scored for it.
> 
> Unfortunately, the path to it is blocked by a pile of plowed snow 8 feet tall.


I'm thinking stainless xv2. That would've been nice these past couple storms.


----------



## durafish

Tomorrow nothing?


----------



## BBC co




----------



## AC2717

they are saying Sunday into Tuesday could be bigger than the first one?


----------



## BBC co




----------



## linckeil

BBC - are those 10 day forecast images you are posting from weatherlook.net? 

if so, they change every few hours for my area. they'll show no snow, then hours later 6" for the same day, then hours later back to nothing. this last storm the national weather service was showing 10-16" the night before, and weatherlook was showing only 1-3". seems like a monkey is at the switch there.


----------



## BBC co

these are from weather underground http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=02043 but they do change like you said and you can put your area in for local updates these are for my area


----------



## abbe

AC2717;1948528 said:


> they are saying Sunday into Tuesday could be bigger than the first one?


Where'd you hear this?


----------



## Maleko

durafish;1948481 said:


> Tomorrow nothing?


Looks like 1-3" statewide for thursday. Starting late tonight or wicked early thurs. just intime for rush hour again. Ugh


----------



## AccuCon

AC2717;1948528 said:


> they are saying Sunday into Tuesday could be bigger than the first one?


I have begun to hear talk of this as well...Looks like a couple models are showing a big one coming...Not like inches per hour but days of straight snow with the heaviest Sunday/Monday...

Better load up on deicing agents! ha


----------



## ProEnterprises

Most have been saying that this weekend will be light unless something changes. Anyone else seeing anything?


----------



## SnowFakers

ugh, nobody wants days of snow....


----------



## aclawn

durafish;1948191 said:


> Change your fluid And filter. Probably have some moisture in it.


thx DURA was filter change,problem solve i had change fluid late fall never change filter works like a charm.thx again


----------



## aclawn

Late night model update: The 0z GFS is in and it shows a very interesting solution for the Sunday storm. It has it snowing or a mix for over 30 hours straight. It starts after midnight on Sunday and lasts through Tuesday. For the areas that remain all snow it would be at least a couple feet if this solution verified. However, we are 4+ days away and while possible in theory, can't imagine it actually happening. The 0z GGEM also shows a similar event, just not as long. Remember this model discussion, and not a forecast. Know the difference!


----------



## AccuCon

Just to add


----------



## BBC co

AccuCon;1948657 said:


> Just to add


----------



## BBC co

NOAA concludes that "It really isn't a 'bright' idea to take a measure such as a groundhog's shadow and use it as a predictive meteorological tool for the entire United States."

lol


----------



## BBC co

The latest 3-month forecasts for February - April from Columbia University's International Research Institute for Climate and Society and from CPC show the odds for cold weather easing over the Eastern U.S. during the period February - April, with near-equal chances of above or below-average temperatures. They forecast increased odds of cooler than average weather over Texas, with increased odds of warmer than average weather along the West Coast.


----------



## AC2717

abbe;1948599 said:


> Where'd you hear this?


couple of radio stations (2 of them but I cannot remember which, still in a fog from Monday-Tuesday) in MA


----------



## AccuCon

BBC co;1948791 said:


> NOAA concludes that "It really isn't a 'bright' idea to take a measure such as a groundhog's shadow and use it as a predictive meteorological tool for the entire United States."
> 
> lol


And do we say we can 100% predict climate change when we cant even 100% predict the next storm....

Details


----------



## leigh

From what I've seen for sat night - mon is a period of light snow for the period.1-3" each day.Looks like a perfect ,easy money making period.Maybe it will be warm enough to burn off with several heavy saltings payup


----------



## ProEnterprises

leigh;1948889 said:


> From what I've seen for sat night - mon is a period of light snow for the period.1-3" each day.Looks like a perfect ,easy money making period.Maybe it will be warm enough to burn off with several heavy saltings payup


Are we just getting a series of light snow this weekend? I was hoping to avoid a heavy event...


----------



## BBC co

Tomorrow is forecast to be Cooler than today.










http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=02043&MR=1

Vampire Groundhog bites Wis. mayor at ceremony
AP
Jimmy, the official groundhog in Sun Prairie, Wisc., bit the mayor's ear during a Groundhog Day celebration on Monday.
http://www.startribune.com/video/290630121.html#mvm


----------



## aclawn

18z gfs snow amounts over next 7 days.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn




----------



## theholycow

There's a few inches of new snow where I am now near Worcester. The roads are awful and the drivers are worse.

Wife tells me it's coming down hard at home in northwestern RI.


----------



## BBC co

ya been snowing here for over a hour sticking to the wet roads now slick out there for sure

anyone know of snow blowers in stock any where


----------



## a&j lawncare ll

***STOLEN OUT OF NORWELL*** (almost) brand new 279 purchased last year. Left in Queen Annes Plaza near highway for plow account. Its gone today. Any info would be greatly appreciated. 617 688 8055

from facebook mass landscaping page let find this guys machine


----------



## SnowFakers

BBC co;1949333 said:


> ya been snowing here for over a hour sticking to the wet roads now slick out there for sure
> 
> anyone know of snow blowers in stock any where


Plenty here in CT


----------



## Maleko

Another nice salt run. And im sure tomorrow morning as well wind is blowing snow everywhere.


----------



## Maleko

a&j lawncare ll;1949347 said:


> ***STOLEN OUT OF NORWELL*** (almost) brand new 279 purchased last year. Left in Queen Annes Plaza near highway for plow account. Its gone today. Any info would be greatly appreciated. 617 688 8055
> 
> from facebook mass landscaping page let find this guys machine


That sucks. Wtf is wrong with people.


----------



## fishinRI13

"It's not going to be a big storm but it's going to pile up over a number days" 

Bernies new video:
m.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/train-of-storms-to-bring-unrel/41783093


----------



## ProEnterprises

Does anyone have any updates on this weekend?


----------



## aclawn

STORM TRAIN 2/9-10 
Snow begins on Saturday and lasts right through Tuesday for SNE.


----------



## aclawn

2ND ONE 2/12-13


----------



## aclawn

3RD ONE HAMMERTIME! 2/17-18


----------



## ProEnterprises

What does that equate to for accumulations for us this weekend AC?


----------



## aclawn

proenterprises;1949699 said:


> what does that equate to for accumulations for us this weekend ac?


 around 6-8" FROM 2/8 TO 2/10 SWCT ALL SNOW

ON THE 2/12 =1-3" SNOW TO RAINMIX ON THE END


----------



## ProEnterprises

That should work. How confident are we in this? Much room for change up or down?


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;1949703 said:


> That should work. How confident are we in this? Much room for change up or down?


Could down if the high keep getting weaker and head north.IMO


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1949707 said:


> Could down if the high keep getting weaker and head north.IMO


Yes. It seems like the system is headed more to the North. Correct?


----------



## aclawn

For this storm Sun-Tue and like the others that have come before it in the last few weeks, once again only 50-100 miles is going to make a world of difference in snow totals. If the storm tracks 50-100 miles more south, big snow for the SNE area, if not then there is more rain then snow. This will come down to how strong the high pressure is to the north. The stronger it is, the further south the storm will go. If you want snow, root for the high pressure to be stronger than latest models show it will be and of course hammertime!


----------



## aclawn

bernie lastest video

ow.ly/IyrmI


----------



## ProEnterprises

Im personally good with 6" on this one. With the series of events lately, smaller would be better this time around. I need some time to recover.


----------



## aclawn

x2 yes sir


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1949716 said:


> bernie lastest video
> 
> ow.ly/IyrmI


Interesting video. That seems to say that the big snows will stay north of Hartford on this one, and the southern will be more in the 6" range.


----------



## aclawn

For us to stay in range of 6" don't want a shift south hav to keep eye on the models.


----------



## aclawn

thurs look like a 1-3", the one to watch is 17th, looks tobe big but still to far out.


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1949731 said:


> For us to stay in range of 6" don't want a shift south hav to keep eye on the models.


What do you mean?


----------



## leigh

Bye bye 3day 10" snowstorm! Welcome 1-3" mon event! Oh Oh you say you might not make it at all lol, you're such a tease.


----------



## Maleko

Yawn...... Yet another bust. Hype. Hype. And once again nothing special.....


----------



## leigh

Maleko;1950112 said:


> Yawn...... Yet another bust. Hype. Hype. And once again nothing special.....


But,but ,the mighty models show it exploding into a monster,epic ,historic,life-altering event!the tyv,hos,pos,lol,and the eat%$#&,all are in alignment


----------



## Maleko

leigh;1950123 said:


> But,but ,the mighty models show it exploding into a monster,epic ,historic,life-altering event!the tyv,hos,pos,lol,and the eat%$#&,all are in alignment


So true.....
Looks like mostly another few days of dumping salt. 
I was looking forward to staying up for a few days. Lol.


----------



## aclawn

It's heading north our total going way down for swct.lucky if we get 3" i'll take salt runs anyday.


----------



## unhcp

It seems that no one knows what this weekend storm is going to do , I hear anything from 1-3 inches up to 18 inches. I know it is going to be a long one!


----------



## JCPM

Ill take a 1-3". Been up every night moving/hauling snow. Still 3 more places to go. Im cooked.


----------



## BBC co

still looks like snow for most of mass and especially s nh up to 12" thru tue, then maybe snow for ct and ri monday for a push


----------



## BBC co

just seen this in other thread GFS this morning snow totals thru tue


----------



## AccuCon

I was just going to post the above GFS run....Holy smokes if that validates we are done....


----------



## AC2717

how soon till we know where this thing is going, I really cant handle it blowing up, but would love the chedda come summer time!!!


----------



## ProEnterprises

AccuCon;1950274 said:


> I was just going to post the above GFS run....Holy smokes if that validates we are done....


Hard to see. What does that put southern ct in?


----------



## BBC co

ProEnterprises;1950284 said:


> Hard to see. What does that put southern ct in?


A dusting to 12 inches as always


----------



## Maleko

One local station says maybe 3-6". And another just said 6-12". 
I give up.


----------



## sectlandscaping

At least its not a several day storm anymore. Ill take 3" at once... Enough to hit most and a easy push.


----------



## sectlandscaping

Then again there was a 0% chance of snow today and looking out my window I see flurries.


----------



## AccuCon

Not a multi-day event??????....Better tell NOAA they messed up again


----------



## BBC co




----------



## AccuCon

So at the high end that is showing the 20" possible that the latest GFS showed...

Guess we will know more at 5:30 and 10:30


----------



## BBC co




----------



## Maleko

Chan8 just said 2-4" most of state between now and tuesday. 
Once again a huge guessing game on this one.


----------



## vlc

Selling my 7.5' mm2 if anyone is interested. Going to put it on CL tomorow, but I'll give you guys priority


----------



## BBC co

just seen on chan4 8"-20" possible for Boston & north


----------



## aclawn

vlc;1950517 said:


> Selling my 7.5' mm2 if anyone is interested. Going to put it on CL tomorow, but I'll give you guys priority


three plugs


----------



## BBC co

Boston at 54.2 so far 10" above the full seasonal average


----------



## BBC co

sunday night 3-6 
monday night 8-14 
tue morning 3-5


----------



## leigh

BBC co;1950535 said:


> sunday night 3-6
> monday night 8-14
> tue morning 3-5


Those numbers are highly inflated,total between 8-12" max


----------



## BBC co

maybe in CT Boston is the cut off for getting nailed imo southern NH Boston North will get hammered thats what those were for


----------



## leigh

BBC co;1950543 said:


> maybe in CT Boston is the cut off for getting nailed imo southern NH Boston North will get hammered thats what those were for


Just checked all my sources for your area,we'll see :salute: friendly wager? It's all good!


----------



## aclawn

12z GFS slightly further south now with Sat-Tue snow.models would not catch on to where the storm would end up until Saturday morning because of it's complex nature.


----------



## BBC co

leigh;1950551 said:


> Just checked all my sources for your area,we'll see :salute: friendly wager? It's all good!


we may as well bet on it might be the only way u make money J/K lol ussmileyflag i'd throw 50 on it if we get a spread going lol betting on snow is better then sports hahaha


----------



## leigh

BBC co;1950566 said:


> we may as well bet on it might be the only way u make money J/K lol ussmileyflag i'd throw 50 on it if we get a spread going lol betting on snow is better then sports hahaha


That's what we need,a Southern New England betting pool! We can all put our money where our mouths arepayup I'll be broke before the months over.


----------



## BBC co

leigh;1950619 said:


> That's what we need,a Southern New England betting pool! We can all put our money where our mouths arepayup I'll be broke before the months over.


I think its a fun idea but if Kart catches wind of it he's gonna retire lol

but ya i'd throw in on a SNE pool, could have lines on specific areas lol


----------



## fordtruck661

Ill go in on this pool as long as I can give my prediction on Tuesday morning Thumbs Up

Side note Im hearing ct could see anywhere for 8" - 12"


----------



## ProEnterprises

What are we looking at in Fairfield County now?


----------



## leigh

ProEnterprises;1950632 said:


> What are we looking at in Fairfield County now?


You gotta throw a # in!


----------



## aclawn

Looks like we r around the 1-3"SNOW with 1" mix start sunday around midnight into all day monday.

Boston loook like 10-12" sat. to tues.


----------



## BBC co

this is a great idea.
if we get a legit thread pool and those that don't get hit will get beer money

how could we do it

by state min max? 

or nws area estimates


----------



## leigh

BBC co;1950642 said:


> this is a great idea.
> if we get a legit thread pool and those that don't get hit will get beer money
> 
> how could we do it
> 
> by state min max?
> 
> or nws area estimates


As a senior member I'm volunteering to hold the money.It wouldn't be fair for a ringer like me to participate.


----------



## ProEnterprises

I was going to bet on 2 to 4"


----------



## aclawn

ow.ly/ICH8F


----------



## BBC co

aclawn;1950653 said:


> ow.ly/ICH8F


stop tryin to scare them off lol.

I'm in for a general 2-4"... who ever is closest for their area of all in the pool takes it, 50 $ per person. every one bets on their NWS total 2/4 within snow fall or some thing like that

i'm open to ideas i got 50 on it :bluebounc


----------



## aclawn

i'll bet $50 that we get less then 6"SWCT AND BOSTON get more then 10" lol


----------



## AccuCon

GFS models are interesting...

Looks better (less snow) 48hr gfs









then...GFS 96hr whamy


----------



## AccuCon

Can see why track is so important on this one...outer bands drop quick...but the center....Boston is effed...The model leads to higher elevation snow....which makes sense you can almost see the mountain regions getting hammered. and then boston the funnel


----------



## aclawn

GFS which puts 18-20'' down near Boston 
GFS 3-day snowfall totals:


----------



## aclawn

NWS forecast (10PM) snowfall thru late Monday huge in New England. 
15-20'' upstate NY
10-14'' Boston
1'' NYC


----------



## aclawn

0z GFS continues to show for SWCT a very close icy and snowy mess for the Monday morning


----------



## aclawn

Well coastal ct.is in the rainmix line crap as of the last gfs run MOVE NORTH.1-3" squeegee plow going on.wesport


----------



## aclawn




----------



## theholycow

Enough with the snow already!









Here's what I want to do to it:


----------



## sectlandscaping

You guys want to bet on weather. I was called crazy for saying there would only be one day of snow out of this. Now its saying mix for all of Eastern and Southern CT.


----------



## mjlawncare

Snowing good right now secondary roads are covered


----------



## BBC co

ya been snowing here for a bit


----------



## leigh

BBC co;1951083 said:


> ya been snowing here for a bit


I love that map,all neat and tidy,I'm in the sweet spot lol.A couple of inches payup Looking for a salt only event.Be nice to go out and salt heavy and not have to worry about calling everyone out.


----------



## theholycow

8-10 damnit


----------



## aclawn

Just got bk from Hartford roads were cover up there ,pass NH COUNTY not one flake


----------



## aclawn

THURS. look like another hammertime!


----------



## aclawn




----------



## ProEnterprises

What's the accumulation ultimatum for Fairfield County for Sunday night through Monday?


----------



## aclawn

Pro were in the 1-3" look like start off as sleet and then rainmix to snow, sunday into mon.
justlook at the EURO and it's moving south if it keeps this trend our total r going up.NYC IS IN THE 2-4" AND WE GO TO 3-6",BOSTON TO12"-15".


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1951263 said:


> Pro were in the 1-3" look like start off as sleet and then rainmix to snow, sunday into mon.
> justlook at the EURO and it's moving south if it keeps this trend our total r going up.NYC IS IN THE 2-4" AND WE GO TO 3-6",BOSTON TO12"-15".


So 3 to 6 will be our highest chance?


----------



## aclawn

I think we max out at 6" we have a period of rmix going keep our total down


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

Nam total snowfall through Tuesday, look at the Boston area.yikes

I bet boston get close to 2'


----------



## FordFisherman

Wow! Boston is gonna need some serious help after this week. Buried!


----------



## aclawn

[Late Tonight - Tues Morn] Winter Storm Warnings w/ highest confidence of @ 12-18" storm-total snow event


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## leigh

One reassuring thought is that 9 out of 10 times all those fancy colored maps have absolutely no bearing on what actually happens! :salute:


----------



## vlc

Just finished wiring this bad boy up. I'm ready to make my money back


----------



## BBC co

looks nice! i'm sure your gonna enjoy having that for this storm gratz on the upgrade


----------



## vlc

BBC co;1951367 said:


> looks nice! i'm sure your gonna enjoy having that for this storm gratz on the upgrade


Thanks! 10 years of plowing and finally got my first new plow. Haha


----------



## BBC co

vlc;1951372 said:


> Thanks! 10 years of plowing and finally got my first new plow. Haha


lol 5 years in and just got my first new fishstick rofl


----------



## aclawn

Only a ruff idea of what possible,only the winter god knows!


----------



## aclawn

vlc;1951363 said:


> Just finished wiring this bad boy up. I'm ready to make my money back


Congrats! THE REFLECTION IT'S LOOK LIKE IT'S ALREADY PUSHING SNOW.LOL


----------



## BBC co

ya i like the color maps they keep you on your toes i'd rather be over prepared then caught off guard by these last few storms


----------



## leigh

BBC co;1951382 said:


> ya i like the color maps they keep you on your toes i'd rather be over prepared then caught off guard by these last few storms


That's the truth!Forewarned is forearmedThumbs Up


----------



## BBC co

ya i'm really grateful for this site and all i have learned here as far as tracking weather and reading models and maps. the info is great and all the guys in here are to. nice to have a network of people in the business on 24/7 availability basically and weather reports are way better then watching the tv boobs


----------



## leigh

BBC co;1951402 said:


> ya i'm really grateful for this site and all i have learned here as far as tracking weather and reading models and maps. the info is great and all the guys in here are to. nice to have a network of people in the business on 24/7 availability basically and weather reports are way better then watching the tv boobs


Nice that everyone has a sense of humor also! No super ego's !Wish we had a female member doing video predictions though!


----------



## FordFisherman

vlc;1951363 said:


> Just finished wiring this bad boy up. I'm ready to make my money back


Good luck with it! Looks like you're gonna be putting it to good use this week.


----------



## aclawn

Liegh if we had a female,we would have to change our name from Southern New England 2014-15 Winter Thread to Southern New England 2014-15 Winter DIVORCEEE thread.lol


----------



## BBC co

leigh;1951409 said:


> Nice that everyone has a sense of humor also! No super ego's !Wish we had a female member doing video predictions though!


ya man totally need a female to dictate the color maps lol

but all you guys are great. I agree the no alpha egos in here bashing people makes this place good

free info even if it does not pan out you really don't lose anything

really wishing that plow was on my truck lol

think we all get enough at this point alot of us in the Boston area would be glad to share the snow fall then take the direct hits


----------



## aclawn

Based on BBC forecast, I think he is holding down the red button in Boston.


----------



## aclawn

This is me when there snow in the forcast!:laughing::redbounce


----------



## BBC co

LMFAO that was great ac.


----------



## aclawn

Ryan Maue @RyanMaue 5 hours ago 
12z NAM-WRF 4-km nest thru 60-hrs with 19-25'' snow NE Mass. 
Heavy snow rates overnight Mon into Tues near Boston


----------



## BBC co

aclawn;1951425 said:


> Based on BBC forecast, I think he is holding down the red button in Boston.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

StnID: boston ma Profile Thermal Adjust: 0.0 Cloud RH threshold: 85% Average Hourly Sounding: NO

Date/hour FHr Wind SfcT--------Ptype SR |Snow||Sleet|| FZRA|| QPF CumSR|TotSN||TotPL||TotZR|| TQPF 
============================================================================================================================
150207/2100Z 3 22006KT 26.3F SNOW 9:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.011 9:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.01 
150208/0000Z 6 22005KT 23.4F ------ 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 9:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.01 
150208/0300Z 9 23005KT 27.6F SNOW 11:1| 0.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.031 10:1| 0.4|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.04 
150208/0600Z 12 21003KT 27.9F SNOW 13:1| 1.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.079 12:1| 1.5|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.12 
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++----------
150208/0900Z 15 01005KT 27.9F SNOW 10:1| 1.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.100 11:1| 2.5|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.22 
150208/1200Z 18 03009KT 27.9F SNOW 6:1| 0.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.050 10:1| 2.8|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.27 
150208/1500Z 21 03010KT 26.5F SNOW 6:1| 0.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.043 10:1| 3.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.31 
150208/1800Z 24 02010KT 26.0F SNOW 5:1| 0.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.047 9:1| 3.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.36 
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------
150208/2100Z 27 02012KT 26.0F SNOW 10:1| 0.8|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.086 9:1| 4.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.45 
150209/0000Z 30 02012KT 26.9F SNOW 11:1| 1.5|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.133 10:1| 5.6|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.58 
150209/0300Z 33 02012KT 27.8F SNOW 12:1| 1.7|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.139 10:1| 7.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.72 
150209/0600Z 36 03011KT 29.2F SNOW 6:1| 0.6|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.107 10:1| 7.9|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.83 
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------
150209/0900Z 39 04011KT 29.0F SNOW 6:1| 0.7|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.112 9:1| 8.6|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.94 
150209/1200Z 42 04011KT 29.7F SNOW 6:1| 0.5|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.080 9:1| 9.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 1.02 
150209/1500Z 45 05011KT 30.6F SNOW 11:1| 0.9|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.083 9:1| 10.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 1.10 
150209/1800Z 48 06011KT 31.7F SNOW 6:1| 0.6|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.108 9:1| 10.6|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 1.21 
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------
150209/2100Z 51 06011KT 31.7F SNOW 8:1| 0.7|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.084 9:1| 11.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 1.29 
150210/0000Z 54 06013KT 32.4F RASN 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.050 9:1| 11.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 1.34 
150210/0300Z 57 05010KT 32.4F RASN 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.050 9:1| 11.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 1.39 
150210/0600Z 60 03012KT 31.2F SNOW 9:1| 1.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.107 9:1| 12.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 1.50 
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------
150210/0900Z 63 02013KT 27.6F SNOW 9:1| 0.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.033 9:1| 12.6|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 1.53 
150210/1200Z 66 01014KT 26.3F SNOW 17:1| 1.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.060 9:1| 13.6|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 1.59 
150210/1500Z 69 01013KT 21.5F SNOW 9:1| 1.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.124 9:1| 14.8|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 1.72 
150210/1800Z 72 01012KT 24.5F SNOW 8:1| 0.4|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.055 9:1| 15.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 1.77 
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------


----------



## BBC co

aclawn;1951459 said:


> StnID: boston ma Profile Thermal Adjust: 0.0 Cloud RH threshold: 85% Average Hourly Sounding: NO
> 
> Date/hour FHr Wind SfcT Ptype SR |Snow||Sleet|| FZRA|| QPF CumSR|TotSN||TotPL||TotZR|| TQPF
> ============================================================================================================================
> 150207/2100Z 3 22006KT 26.3F SNOW 9:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.011 9:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.01
> 150208/0000Z 6 22005KT 23.4F 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 9:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.01
> 150208/0300Z 9 23005KT 27.6F SNOW 11:1| 0.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.031 10:1| 0.4|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.04
> 150208/0600Z 12 21003KT 27.9F SNOW 13:1| 1.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.079 12:1| 1.5|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.12
> ----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++----------
> 150208/0900Z 15 01005KT 27.9F SNOW 10:1| 1.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.100 11:1| 2.5|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.22
> 150208/1200Z 18 03009KT 27.9F SNOW 6:1| 0.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.050 10:1| 2.8|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.27
> 150208/1500Z 21 03010KT 26.5F SNOW 6:1| 0.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.043 10:1| 3.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.31
> 150208/1800Z 24 02010KT 26.0F SNOW 5:1| 0.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.047 9:1| 3.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.36
> ----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------
> 150208/2100Z 27 02012KT 26.0F SNOW 10:1| 0.8|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.086 9:1| 4.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.45
> 150209/0000Z 30 02012KT 26.9F SNOW 11:1| 1.5|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.133 10:1| 5.6|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.58
> 150209/0300Z 33 02012KT 27.8F SNOW 12:1| 1.7|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.139 10:1| 7.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.72
> 150209/0600Z 36 03011KT 29.2F SNOW 6:1| 0.6|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.107 10:1| 7.9|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.83
> ----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------
> 150209/0900Z 39 04011KT 29.0F SNOW 6:1| 0.7|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.112 9:1| 8.6|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.94
> 150209/1200Z 42 04011KT 29.7F SNOW 6:1| 0.5|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.080 9:1| 9.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 1.02
> 150209/1500Z 45 05011KT 30.6F SNOW 11:1| 0.9|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.083 9:1| 10.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 1.10
> 150209/1800Z 48 06011KT 31.7F SNOW 6:1| 0.6|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.108 9:1| 10.6|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 1.21
> ----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------
> 150209/2100Z 51 06011KT 31.7F SNOW 8:1| 0.7|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.084 9:1| 11.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 1.29
> 150210/0000Z 54 06013KT 32.4F RASN 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.050 9:1| 11.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 1.34
> 150210/0300Z 57 05010KT 32.4F RASN 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.050 9:1| 11.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 1.39
> 150210/0600Z 60 03012KT 31.2F SNOW 9:1| 1.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.107 9:1| 12.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 1.50
> ----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------
> 150210/0900Z 63 02013KT 27.6F SNOW 9:1| 0.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.033 9:1| 12.6|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 1.53
> 150210/1200Z 66 01014KT 26.3F SNOW 17:1| 1.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.060 9:1| 13.6|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 1.59
> 150210/1500Z 69 01013KT 21.5F SNOW 9:1| 1.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.124 9:1| 14.8|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 1.72
> 150210/1800Z 72 01012KT 24.5F SNOW 8:1| 0.4|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.055 9:1| 15.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 1.77
> ----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------


i gotta say since Kart is gone u have filled his shoes

p.s Kart where art tho


----------



## ProEnterprises

Weather Channel has changed our forecast from 1 to 3" tomorrow night and Monday to 3 to 5 " for each 10.times today. Wtf??


----------



## aclawn

Could never fill KART SHOE WAS ONE OUR BEST.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

So my wife just told me that boston/Worcester was upgraded to 12-15 now... Ohh boy...


----------



## BBC co

ya ac but you are on point for your area and with him out you hold alot of weight imo, i look at stuff if i see u post. this thread still is on the up and up i do miss Kart tho i learned alot from him


----------



## BBC co

07PSDCREW;1951474 said:


> So my wife just told me that boston/Worcester was upgraded to 12-15 now... Ohh boy...


i'd say that's the low end


----------



## quigleysiding

Yeah you guys have been great. I"m even starting to figure out some of the pretty maps.Thumbs Up


----------



## vlc

quigleysiding;1951490 said:


> Yeah you guys have been great. I"m even starting to figure out some of the pretty maps.Thumbs Up


Same here. Love this site!


----------



## aclawn

StnID: worchester ma Profile Thermal Adjust: 0.0 Cloud RH threshold: 85% Average Hourly Sounding: NO

Date/hour FHr Wind -- SfcT-- Ptype SR-- |Snowtotal|
=====================================================================================================================
150207/2100Z 3 23006KT 22.7F SNOW 18:1| 0.2||
150208/0000Z 6 23005KT 23.6F ------ 0:1| 0.0||
150208/0300Z 9 23005KT 25.4F SNOW 16:1| 0.8|| 
150208/0600Z 12 22004KT 25.1F SNOW 14:1| 1.0|l
150208/0900Z 15 VRB02KT 25.2F SNOW 9:1| 1.0|| 
150208/1200Z 18 05008KT 19.7F SNOW 7:1| 0.5||
150208/1500Z 21 04008KT 13.9F SNOW 8:1| 0.1|| 
150208/1800Z 24 04008KT 11.4F SNOW 8:1| 0.1|l
150208/2100Z 27 03009KT 9.2F SNOW 12:1| 0.8|| 
150209/0000Z 30 03010KT 8.7F SNOW 9:1| 0.7|| 
150209/0300Z 33 03010KT 8.1F SNOW 14:1| 0.6|| 
150209/0600Z 36 03010KT 9.6F SNOW 14:1| 0.6||
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+--
150209/0900Z 39 03011KT 9.8F SNOW 15:1| 1.1|| 
150209/1200Z 42 04012KT 11.4F SNOW 14:1| 0.9|| 
150209/1500Z 45 03012KT 13.7F SNOW 11:1| 0.5|| 
150209/1800Z 48 04012KT 12.6F SNOW 13:1| 0.7|| 
150209/2100Z 51 03011KT 15.5F SNOW 12:1| 0.8|| 
150210/0000Z 54 04012KT 17.0F SNOW 11:1| 0.5||
150210/0300Z 57 03012KT 16.8F SNOW 17:1| 1.5||
150210/0600Z 60 03012KT 11.2F SNOW 14:1| 1.0||
150210/0900Z 63 03012KT 11.7F SNOW 9:1| 0.2||
150210/1200Z 66 02012KT 14.3F SNOW 7:1| 0.1||
150210/1500Z 69 02011KT 18.6F SNOW 5:1| 0.1|| 
150210/1800Z 72 01011KT 24.3F SNOW 5:1| 0.1||
15"-18"


----------



## leigh

Did some in depth research,here;s the latest model run,looking good!


----------



## BBC co

leigh;1951511 said:


> Did some in depth research,here;s the latest model run,looking good!


looks like my wife, now if i could just get her to run like ussmileyflagussmileyflagthat lol


----------



## aclawn

Here my four model GFS EURO REGM AND NAM CAN'T WAIT FOR THE RUNS I'M SURE WHERE GOING TO HAVE A EARTHQUAKE.LOL


----------



## aclawn

I know this is 2 wks out but it looks to melt this beautiful white stuff away.23th


----------



## 07PSDCREW

aclawn;1951540 said:


> I know this is 2 wks out but it looks to melt this beautiful white stuff away.23th


Does this mean rain?? (Sorry for my ignorance... I do not know these maps well)


----------



## JCPM

Just finished my salt run. Did anyone else notice all the birds chirping this morning?


----------



## aclawn

07PSDCREW;1951583 said:


> Does this mean rain?? (Sorry for my ignorance... I do not know these maps well)


Yes rain,or a Precipitation map 0" to max 2.00" inch on the color bar at bottom of map goes from light green to purple it give you a idea how much Precipitation were getting .Now you would have go to another map find out if the cold air will be in for that time period and if going be cold it all snow. To get and idea how much snow were going to get if cold air is in, i take the total for my area Precipitation 1.50" x on avg it's 10/1 at 32f but if it real cold ratio amount go up 15/1=20/1 and if it's warm air amount go down 5/1.For Cold air i try to follow that 540 LINE on the map.nothern side of 540 cold, southern side warm on avg.Learning is not ignorance.Thumbs Upussmileyflag

http://wxweb.meteostar.com/


----------



## leigh

JCPM;1951665 said:


> Just finished my salt run. Did anyone else notice all the birds chirping this morning?


Just got up,I'll check and get back to you


----------



## aclawn

Alot warm air here this morning SWCT COAST


----------



## aclawn

StnID: sikorsky sta. Profile Thermal Adjust: 0.0 Cloud RH threshold: 85% Average Hourly Sounding: NO

Date/hour FHr Wind SfcT Ptype SR |Snow||Sleet|| FZRA|| QPF CumSR|TotSN||TotPL||TotZR|| TQPF S%| I%| L%
============================================================================================================================


150209/0300z 27 03009kt 29.7f fzra 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.003 0:1|
150209/0400z 28 02010kt 28.5f -------0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 0:1| 
150209/0500z 29 02011kt 27.0f fzra 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.01|| 0.006 0:1|
150209/0600z 30 02012kt 26.0f fzra 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.01|| 0.011 0:1|
150209/0700z 31 02012kt 25.6f fzra 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.04|| 0.033 0:1|
150209/0800z 32 02012kt 25.1f snpl 2:1| 0.1|| 0.06|| 0.00|| 0.033 2:1| 
150209/0900z 33 02012kt 25.1f snpl 5:1| 0.2|| 0.05|| 0.00|| 0.039 4:1| 
150209/1000z 34 03012kt 25.2f snpl 13:1| 0.6|| 0.03|| 0.00|| 0.048 7:1| 
150209/1100z 35 03012kt 24.9f snow 13:1| 0.8|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.059 9:1| 
150209/1200z 36 03012kt 23.1f snow 6:1| 0.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.055 8:1| 
150209/1300z 37 02012kt 22.9f snow 6:1| 0.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.035 8:1| 
150209/1400z 38 03013kt 23.8f snpl 5:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.009 8:1| 
150209/1500z 39 03013kt 24.7f snpl 6:1| 0.1|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.013 8:1
150209/1600z 40 03013kt 26.0f snpl 5:1| 0.1|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.013 8:1| 
150209/1700z 41 03013kt 26.5f snpl 3:1| 0.0|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.013 8:1| 
150209/1800z 42 03013kt 27.0f snpl 1:1| 0.0|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.006 8:1| 

150209/1900z 43 03012kt 27.0f snpl 3:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.004 7:1| 
150209/2000z 44 03013kt 26.9f snpl 5:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.004 7:1| 
150209/2100z 45 03013kt 26.3f snpl 3:1| 0.0|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.007 7:1| 
150209/2200z 46 03013kt 25.4f pl 0:1| 0.0|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.003 7:1|


----------



## aclawn

S/SW CT. it's going be a mess tomorrow morning for us 3am to 10am fzra for morning rush bigtime salt runs.


----------



## aclawn

BRUTAL COLD


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1951682 said:


> S/SW CT. it's going be a mess tomorrow morning for us 3am to 10am fzra for morning rush bigtime salt runs.


Do you think the freezing rain line will be up to Fairfield County too? I'm wondering what kind of accumulations we will end up doing here.


----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;1951691 said:


> Do you think the freezing rain line will be up to Fairfield County too? I'm wondering what kind of accumulations we will end up doing here.


Look like about .50 fz rain for us between 3am and 10am freezing line cut right down the middle of CT
Monday morning commute is going to be terrible.


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1951693 said:


> Look like about .50 fz rain for us between 3am and 10am
> Monday morning commute is going to be terrible


What do you see us ending up with for accumulations? Seems like we are still pinned in 3 to 6". Sleet going to keep us on the lower side?


----------



## aclawn

Looks like were in the 1-3" model shift a little north lastnite


----------



## aclawn

Thursday look like a all snow event for us 2-5".


----------



## leigh

aclawn;1951682 said:


> S/SW CT. it's going be a mess tomorrow morning for us 3am to 10am fzra for morning rush bigtime salt runs.





ProEnterprises;1951695 said:


> What do you see us ending up with for accumulations? Seems like we are still pinned in 3 to 6". Sleet going to keep us on the lower side?


This is a going to be a location deal.They already got rid of the winter storm warning for northern Fairfield,New haven county.Now a winter weather advisory.Here's my plan, go out this evening and salt all lots heavily,send 2 sidewalkguys out and salt all walks and stairs heavy.Sleep till am,and then just have to keep an eye on it.Might not have to do anything else close to coast.If needed head out and clean up lots in the evening if needed.Go 20 miles north and it's a whole different deal!


----------



## aclawn

leigh;1951701 said:


> This is a going to be a location deal.They already got rid of the winter storm warning for northern Fairfield,New haven county.Now a winter weather advisory.Here's my plan, go out this evening and salt all lots heavily,send 2 sidewalkguys out and salt all walks and stairs heavy.Sleep till am,and then just have to keep an eye on it.Might not have to do anything else close to coast.If needed head out and clean up lots in the evening if needed.Go 20 miles north and it's a whole different deal!


That's good plan for the coastal area.Thumbs Up
MAGIC should take care of .50 NP
No driveways:redbounce


----------



## durafish

Plowing since 5:30 am. Probably 2-3 inches not doing anything now. Hopefully clean this up go back and go for round 2 late tonight.


----------



## ProEnterprises

leigh;1951701 said:


> This is a going to be a location deal.They already got rid of the winter storm warning for northern Fairfield,New haven county.Now a winter weather advisory.Here's my plan, go out this evening and salt all lots heavily,send 2 sidewalkguys out and salt all walks and stairs heavy.Sleep till am,and then just have to keep an eye on it.Might not have to do anything else close to coast.If needed head out and clean up lots in the evening if needed.Go 20 miles north and it's a whole different deal!


Leigh, where are you? Is that going to be our deal in Danbury too?


----------



## aclawn

StnID: woosocket ri Profile Thermal Adjust: 0.0 Cloud RH threshold: 85% Average Hourly Sounding: NO

Date/hour FHr Wind SfcT Ptype SR |Snow||Sleet|| FZRA|| QPF 

150208/0700Z 7 04004KT 27.6F 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 
150208/0800Z 8 04004KT 27.6F 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 0:1| 
150208/0900Z 9 06004KT 27.6F SNOW 13:1| 0.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.011 
150208/1000Z 10 06004KT 27.9F SNOW 6:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.017 9:1| 
150208/1100Z 11 05005KT 28.3F SNOW 7:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.004 9:1|
150208/1200Z 12 05005KT 28.5F SNOW 6:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.007 8:1| 

150208/1300Z 13 05005KT 29.7F -----------0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 8:1| 
150208/1400Z 14 06006KT 31.0F -----------0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 8:1| 
150208/1500Z 15 05006KT 32.1F ----------0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 8:1| 0.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.04 
150208/1600Z 16 05007KT 33.0F ------------0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 

150208/1700Z 17 04007KT 33.7F --====0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 8:1| 0.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.04 
150208/1800Z 18 04007KT 34.4F ==== 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 8:1| 0.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.04 
150208/1900Z 19 04008KT 33.3F ==== 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.00 
150208/2000Z 20 03008KT 33.0F =====0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.00 
150208/2100Z 21 04008KT 32.4F =====0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.00 
150208/2200Z 22 03008KT 32.3F SNPL 3:1| 0.0|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.007 3:1| 0.0|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.01 
150208/2300Z 23 04007KT 32.3F PL 0:1| 0.0|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.004 3:1| 0.0|| 0.02|| 0.00|| 0.01 
150209/0000Z 24 03007KT 32.6F PL 0:1| 0.0|| 0.02|| 0.00|| 0.011 3:1| 0.0|| 0.04|| 0.00|| 0.02 
150209/0100Z 25 03008KT 32.6F RAPL 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.022 3:1| 0.0|| 0.04|| 0.00|| 0.04 
150209/0200Z 26 02008KT 32.6F RAIN 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.009 3:1| 0.0|| 0.04|| 0.00|| 0.05 
150209/0300Z 27 02009KT 32.6F RAPL 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.015 3:1| 0.0|| 0.04|| 0.00|| 0.07 
150209/0400Z 28 01009KT 32.1F SNZRPL 0:1| 0.0|| 0.05|| 0.00|| 0.030 3:1| 0.0|| 0.09|| 0.00|| 0.10 
150209/0500Z 29 01010KT 32.1F SNPL 3:1| 0.1|| 0.03|| 0.00|| 0.026 3:1| 0.1|| 0.11|| 0.00|| 0.13 
150209/0600Z 30 02011KT 32.1F SNPL 3:1| 0.0|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.011 3:1| 0.1|| 0.12|| 0.00|| 0.14 
150209/0700Z 31 02012KT 32.6F  RASN 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.009 3:1| 0.1|| 0.12|| 0.00|| 0.15 
150209/0800Z 32 03014KT 32.6F RASN 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.018 3:1| 0.1|| 0.12|| 0.00|| 0.16 
150209/0900Z 33 03014KT 32.1F SNOW 14:1| 0.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.019 6:1| 0.4|| 0.12|| 0.00|| 0.18 
150209/1000Z 34 03014KT 31.7F SNOW 15:1| 0.4|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.028 9:1| 0.8|| 0.12|| 0.00|| 0.21 
150209/1100Z 35 03014KT 31.5F SNOW 10:1| 0.4|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.041 9:1| 1.2|| 0.12|| 0.00|| 0.25 
150209/1200Z 36 04014KT 31.5F SNOW 12:1| 0.5|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.038 10:1| 1.7|| 0.12|| 0.00|| 0.29 
150209/1300Z 37 04015KT 31.7F SNOW 9:1| 0.4|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.040 10:1| 2.1|| 0.12|| 0.00|| 0.33 
150209/1400Z 38 04015KT 31.7F SNOW 8:1| 0.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.040 9:1| 2.4|| 0.12|| 0.00|| 0.37 
150209/1500Z 39 04015KT 32.1F SNOW 6:1| 0.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.031 9:1| 2.6|| 0.12|| 0.00|| 0.40 
150209/1600Z 40 04015KT 32.3F SNOW 9:1| 0.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.020 9:1| 2.7|| 0.12|| 0.00|| 0.42 
150209/1700Z 41 04015KT 31.9F SNOW 8:1| 0.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.030 9:1| 3.0|| 0.12|| 0.00|| 0.45 
150209/1800Z 42 04015KT 31.9F SNOW 7:1| 0.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.031 9:1| 3.2|| 0.12|| 0.00|| 0.48 
150209/1900Z 43 04015KT 32.1F SNOW 7:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.013 9:1| 3.3|| 0.12|| 0.00|| 0.49 
150209/2000Z 44 03015KT 31.7F SNOW 7:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.013 9:1| 3.4|| 0.12|| 0.00|| 0.51 
150209/2100Z 45 03015KT 31.4F SNOW 7:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.017 9:1| 3.5|| 0.12|| 0.00|| 0.53 
150209/2200Z 46 03015KT 30.8F SNPL 6:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.011 8:1| 3.5|| 0.13|| 0.00|| 0.54 
150209/2300Z 47 03015KT 30.5F SNPL 5:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.007 8:1| 3.6|| 0.13|| 0.00|| 0.54 
150210/0000Z 48 03014KT 30.5F SNPL 6:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.006 8:1| 3.6|| 0.13|| 0.00|| 0.55 
150210/0100Z 49 03014KT 30.5F SNOW 6:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.005 8:1| 3.6|| 0.13|| 0.00|| 0.55 
150210/0200Z 50 03015KT 30.5F SNPL 6:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.006 8:1| 3.7|| 0.13|| 0.00|| 0.56 
150210/0300Z 51 03014KT 30.3F SNPL 7:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.003 8:1| 3.7|| 0.13|| 0.00|| 0.56 
150210/0400Z 52 03014KT 30.1F SNOW 6:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.006 8:1| 3.7|| 0.13|| 0.00|| 0.57 
150210/0500Z 53 02014KT 29.4F SNOW 6:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.010 8:1| 3.8|| 0.13|| 0.00|| 0.58 
150210/0600Z 54 02014KT 28.1F SNOW 6:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.019 8:1| 3.9|| 0.13|| 0.00|| 0.60 
150210/0700Z 55 01014KT 25.6F SNPL 6:1| 0.1|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.012 8:1| 4.0|| 0.14|| 0.00|| 0.61 
150210/0800Z 56 01014KT 23.1F SNPL 3:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.004 8:1| 4.0|| 0.14|| 0.00|| 0.61 
150210/0900Z 57 01014KT 21.3F SNPL 3:1| 0.0|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.005 8:1| 4.0|| 0.15|| 0.00|| 0.62 
150210/1000Z 58 36014KT 20.2F SNPL 1:1| 0.0|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.008 8:1| 4.0|| 0.16|| 0.00|| 0.63 
150210/1100Z 59 36015KT 19.1F SNPL 1:1| 0.0|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.007 8:1| 4.0|| 0.17|| 0.00|| 0.63 
150210/1200Z 60 36015KT 18.8F SNPL 3:1| 0.0|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.012 8:1| 4.1|| 0.18|| 0.00|| 0.65 
150210/1300Z 61 36015KT 18.9F SNPL 4:1| 0.1|| 0.02|| 0.00|| 0.021 8:1| 4.2|| 0.20|| 0.00|| 0.67 
150210/1400Z 62 01015KT 19.5F SNPL 5:1| 0.0|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.011 8:1| 4.2|| 0.21|| 0.00|| 0.68 
150210/1500Z 63 01015KT 20.9F SNOW 9:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.009 8:1| 4.3|| 0.21|| 0.00|| 0.69 
150210/1600Z 64 01015KT 23.1F ---------0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 8:1| 4.3|| 0.21|| 0.00|| 0.69 
150210/1700Z 65 01015KT 25.1F SNOW 14:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.004 8:1| 4.3|| 0.21|| 0.00|| 0.69 
150210/1800Z 66 01015KT 25.8F SNOW 7:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.007 8:1| 4.4|| 0.21|| 0.00|| 0.70 
150210/1900Z 67 01014KT 27.4F SNOW 4:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.005 8:1| 4.4|| 0.21|| 0.00|| 0.70


----------



## leigh

ProEnterprises;1951723 said:


> Leigh, where are you? Is that going to be our deal in Danbury too?


I'm in milford,you'll be plowing mon, looks to be mostly snow for you,up to 8" by mon night, maybe a little less? We're 1-3" if that.


----------



## aclawn

WOW Boston in the 1-2" precip. if it stay cold there there in for another 2ft. http://www.paranormalweather.com/weather.html


----------



## aclawn

NWS snowfall totals cut back a little bit ... presumably bc of 00z ECMWF model ...hmmm.... Huge bust potential!


----------



## AC2717

Maynard and Acton area received 4.5 overnight already been in lull from about 9am till now


----------



## ADMSWELDING

State called me in at 2am knocked us off at 9am. now wait and rest.NEED SLEEP!been working 14hr days last 2 weeks getting guys back up running.worked 18hrs Saturday.To much welding repairs after that blizzard.Plows,Pushers,Buckets.I,m running on empty.:crying:


----------



## Maleko

Looks like it keeps down grading... What was a 3-4 day event is turning into freezing rain and a half day of snow. 
Chalk up another bust of a over hyped storm yet again.....

Weather forecasters need to just go on air and say. Today there is a chance of sun, clouds, rain, snow and ice. Have a good day.....


----------



## ProEnterprises

Maleko;1951912 said:


> Looks like it keeps down grading... What was a 3-4 day event is turning into freezing rain and a half day of snow.
> Chalk up another bust of a over hyped storm yet again.....
> 
> Weather forecasters need to just go on air and say. Today there is a chance of sun, clouds, rain, snow and ice. Have a good day.....


Maleko: what are you seeing/ thinking for our area since we are in the same.hood?


----------



## mwalsh9152

ADMSWELDING;1951900 said:


> State called me in at 2am knocked us off at 9am. now wait and rest.NEED SLEEP!been working 14hr days last 2 weeks getting guys back up running.worked 18hrs Saturday.To much welding repairs after that blizzard.Plows,Pushers,Buckets.I,m running on empty.:crying:


you should have sent someone else to Market Basket then Billy :whistling:


----------



## Maleko

ProEnterprises;1951932 said:


> Maleko: what are you seeing/ thinking for our area since we are in the same.hood?


Like others have said. It is always changing. 
Ive seen 3-6 consistently 
It also looks like its gonna snow for a few hours then stop for a couple. Then snow for a few and stop on and off ....

Looks like we are also gonna get alot of mixed crap. 
Im just disappointed yet again at the forecast. Im so sick of the hype... Its really getting old.

Look at the current radar. I dint see any two day event coming ?...


----------



## ProEnterprises

Maleko;1951979 said:


> Like others have said. It is always changing.
> Ive seen 3-6 consistently
> It also looks like its gonna snow for a few hours then stop for a couple. Then snow for a few and stop on and off ....
> 
> Looks like we are also gonna get alot of mixed crap.
> Im just disappointed yet again at the forecast. Im so sick of the hype... Its really getting old.
> 
> Look at the current radar. I dint see any two day event coming ?...


Yeah. I think 3 to 6 is the realistic and safe amount. I'm hoping to hold off anything until after midnight tonight. Its not going to pile up much, so no point in jumping the gun. Thoughts?


----------



## pickupman96

It's snowing hard at my house in bethel now and the road is covered. I would love it if they had a actual idea about what's going to happen.


----------



## Maleko

Latest ive seen


----------



## Maleko

pickupman96;1951988 said:


> It's snowing hard at my house in bethel now and the road is covered. I would love it if they had a actual idea about what's going to happen.


Thanks for the heads up. I have so much salt down in my lots they are prob wet still. Lol.


----------



## ProEnterprises

Maleko;1951994 said:


> Latest ive seen


What.is that pic showing? I can't see it.


----------



## aclawn

This a tuff one to call, cause ffld county is on the rainmix line, now for up north and mass all snow.

IMO I-84 line gets 3-6" snow with some mix
Coastal CT 1-3"

http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1952007 said:


> This a tuff one to call cause, ffld county is on the rainmix line now for northern ne all snow.
> 
> http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


Are you still thinking 3/6", or less now?


----------



## Maleko

ProEnterprises;1951998 said:


> What.is that pic showing? I can't see it.


Hmmm, I can see it?

Shows 3-5" tonight 
1-3" tomorrow

Then 1-3" on thursday.


----------



## ProEnterprises

Sorry, didn't see you already said that.


----------



## aclawn

New HRRR for 3 PM, notice how 32° line is S of SW CT. Precip type map:


----------



## leigh

Maleko;1952013 said:


> Hmmm, I can see it?
> 
> Shows 3-5" tonight
> 1-3" tomorrow
> 
> Then 1-3" on thursday.


Just saw a couple updates for Danbury area,now its down to 1-3 tonight and 1-3 on mon! Not looking to good for me on coast,I at least wanted to get 2 saltings an an evening plow out of this.Oh well Ill salt and wait and see.


----------



## ProEnterprises

leigh;1952017 said:


> Just saw a couple updates for Danbury area,now its down to 1-3 tonight and 1-3 on mon! Not looking to good for me on coast,I at least wanted to get 2 saltings an an evening plow out of this.Oh well Ill salt and wait and see.


I'm seeing the same in my end.


----------



## aclawn

pro for ur area ther calling for couple of hrs of fzrn at start to all snow with about 5" down below is and hourly type of Precipitation for ur area

StnID: danbury ct Profile Thermal Adjust: 0.0 Cloud RH threshold: 85% Average Hourly Sounding: NO

Date/hour FHr Wind SfcT Ptype SR |Snow||Sleet|| FZRA|| QPF CumSR|TotSN||TotPL||TotZR|| TQPF S%| I%| L%

150208/2100z 9 07004kt 32.8f snpl 3:1| 0.0|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.007 3:1| 0.0|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.01 49| 42| 9
150208/2200z 10 08004kt 32.4f snpl 5:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.004 4:1| 0.0|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.01 56| 38| 7
150208/2300z 11 08003kt 32.3f snow 13:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.004 6:1| 0.1|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.01 100| 0| 0
150209/0000z 12 07004kt 31.9f snow 11:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.004 7:1| 0.1|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.02 100| 0| 0
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------+---+---
150209/0100z 13 06005kt 31.5f snow 7:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.009 7:1| 0.2|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.03 100| 0| 0
150209/0200z 14 06006kt 30.6f snow 9:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.007 8:1| 0.3|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.03 100| 0| 0
150209/0300z 15 05007kt 29.0f snow 12:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.004 8:1| 0.3|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.04 100| 0| 0
150209/0400z 16 04007kt 27.4f snow 12:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.003 8:1| 0.3|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.04 100| 0| 0
150209/0500z 17 04007kt 26.3f snow 10:1| 0.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.017 9:1| 0.5|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.06 100| 0| 0
150209/0600z 18 04007kt 24.9f snow 13:1| 0.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.017 10:1| 0.7|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.08 100| 0| 0
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------+---+---
150209/0700z 19 03007kt 23.4f snow 12:1| 0.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.024 10:1| 1.0|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.10 100| 0| 0
150209/0800z 20 03008kt 22.2f snow 11:1| 0.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.028 10:1| 1.3|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.13 100| 0| 0
150209/0900z 21 03008kt 21.1f snow 14:1| 0.5|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.035 11:1| 1.8|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.16 100| 0| 0
150209/1000z 22 03008kt 20.0f snow 13:1| 0.5|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.039 12:1| 2.3|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.20 100| 0| 0
150209/1100z 23 03008kt 19.3f snow 7:1| 0.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.043 11:1| 2.6|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.24 100| 0| 0
150209/1200z 24 03008kt 18.9f snow 6:1| 0.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.036 10:1| 2.9|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.28 100| 0| 0
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------+---+---
150209/1300z 25 04008kt 19.1f snow 6:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.010 10:1| 2.9|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.29 100| 0| 0
150209/1400z 26 04008kt 20.0f snow 6:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.011 10:1| 3.0|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.30 100| 0| 0
150209/1500z 27 04008kt 20.9f snow 6:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.014 10:1| 3.1|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.32 100| 0| 0
150209/1600z 28 04009kt 21.8f snow 7:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.011 10:1| 3.2|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.33 100| 0| 0
150209/1700z 29 03009kt 22.9f snow 7:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.011 10:1| 3.2|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.34 100| 0| 0
150209/1800z 30 03009kt 24.2f snow 7:1| 0.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.026 9:1| 3.4|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.36 100| 0| 0
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------+---+---
150209/1900z 31 03009kt 24.7f snow 7:1| 0.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.040 9:1| 3.7|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.40 100| 0| 0
150209/2000z 32 03010kt 24.5f snow 7:1| 0.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.037 9:1| 3.9|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.44 100| 0| 0
150209/2100z 33 03010kt 24.5f snow 7:1| 0.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.026 9:1| 4.1|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.47 100| 0| 0
150209/2200z 34 02010kt 23.3f snow 6:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.016 9:1| 4.2|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.48 100| 0| 0
150209/2300z 35 02011kt 22.2f snow 11:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.014 9:1| 4.4|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.50 100| 0| 0
150210/0000z 36 02010kt 20.7f snow 12:1| 0.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.026 9:1| 4.7|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.52 100| 0| 0
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------+---+---
150210/0100z 37 02010kt 19.8f snow 9:1| 0.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.024 9:1| 4.9|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.55 100| 0| 0
150210/0200z 38 02010kt 19.5f snow 7:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.013 9:1| 5.0|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.56 100| 0| 0
150210/0300z 39 02010kt 19.1f snow 7:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.005 9:1| 5.0|| 0.01|| 0.00|| 0.56 100| 0| 0
150210/0400z 40 02009kt 18.9f 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000


----------



## Maleko

ProEnterprises;1952022 said:


> I'm seeing the same in my end.


Ya, My salt lined lots will keep this light crap off for awhile. 
Ill be surprised to see a good plowable event for us ( Danbury ). But hey i can be wrong just like the weather idiots on tv.....


----------



## leigh

I know this storm is going to(maybe) intensify as it moves off the coast,but take a look at the radar! looks like a minor little system with not much more than a period of rain here on coast.I know,I know, its a comin.........


----------



## ProEnterprises

Weather Channel has literally changed from.1 to 3" to 3 to 5" for tonight probably 15 times today. Wtf!?


----------



## ADMSWELDING

mwalsh9152;1951940 said:


> you should have sent someone else to Market Basket then Billy :whistling:


How you know I was there?You see me and don't say hi.You don,t really think my wife is going out in this do you?She is from SUNNY CALIFORNIA


----------



## aclawn

Pretty impressive snow/sleet band moving through SW CT.


----------



## aclawn

Track of rapidly developing Nor'easter could be concern for Boston Thurs - Fri school will be open in july in boston


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Boston 24 Hour Forecast 2/8/15

We'll go for 55"' on the ground to 79" on the ground !

Having a plow is a good thing !


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1952149 said:


>


What is Fairfield County in above that map? 6 to 8"?


----------



## MSsnowplowing

snowing in Wallingford about 1.5 on the ground. My neck of the woods nothing yet.


----------



## JCPM

About an inch down in Middletown. Snowing hard though


----------



## BBC co

feel like i'm in a snow globe and someone threw it down a hill. lots of snow here no idea how much but it just started coming down even harder


----------



## mwalsh9152

ADMSWELDING;1952099 said:


> How you know I was there?You see me and don't say hi.You don,t really think my wife is going out in this do you?She is from SUNNY CALIFORNIA


But i did say hi to you! You know me from Redline interior lol


----------



## aclawn

BBC lol have fun stay safe


----------



## leigh

Little rain shower at 5pm or so,temps below freezing now,icy on my walks and drive.The radar for swct looks clear for quite a while,all precipt is north of us and moving west to east.Little patch of freezing rain heading our way in a couple hours.Heading out to salt now so I wont have to do at 4 am,keep my salt dry that way,have fun!


----------



## aclawn

Liegh i'm one town over from you stfd.well my barn is.


----------



## ProEnterprises

Hoping it stays dry in the Danbury area for awhile. I salted some hills, hoping to wait until 3 or 4 for anything else.


----------



## Maleko

ProEnterprises;1952264 said:


> Hoping it stays dry in the Danbury area for awhile. I salted some hills, hoping to wait until 3 or 4 for anything else.


Same. Just got in. Laid down some salt and burnt off the dusting. Hope to buy time till 3am. Looks like a break for us for a bit. Off to grab some rest.


----------



## AC2717

About .5 inch in Maynard ma just started getting heavy


----------



## aclawn

My bro. just updated me, monroe ct has like 2"on ground


----------



## Maleko

aclawn;1952274 said:


> My bro. just updated me, monroe ct has like 2"on ground


This is gonna vary alot from town to town looks like.


----------



## aclawn

tru its a 5 -8 miles diff from me i have dry air,So far, 850 MB temperatures are as cold as forecasted. Everyone is below freezing aloft except for S-SW CT.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Right now it's snowing from Detroit to off the coast of Boston


----------



## aclawn

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/WxMap.aspx?latitude=39&longitude=-97&zoomLevel=4&opacity=1&basemap=0014&layers=0039


----------



## rjk512

Nothing on the ground in my neck of the woods in NH county. VERY little falling. By the looks of the radar we still have a little waiting to do.


----------



## quigleysiding

Snowing here on the coast. Coming down pretty good maybe 1/2 inch . Started as freezing rain


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Go habs go!!!


----------



## aclawn

http://models.weatherbell.com/hrrr/2015020901/ne/hrrr_2015020901_ref_ne.gif


----------



## AC2717

Hey guys
Got a bud that just blew a piston connection
And does not have extra Pistons
Anyone know of a all night shop or place in watertown/waltham/Newton/brighton area


----------



## Maleko

What a difference a few miles make. Just hit my lots in Danbury. Barely an inch with sleet freezing rain. 
Head up a few miles to Brookfield snowing heavy and a few inches.


----------



## quigleysiding

Got called in a ten Maybe 2 inches then stopped ,nice powder


----------



## abbe

Providence has maybe an inch and not snowing now


----------



## JCPM

About 2" here in Middletown. Light and fluffy. Hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## cpmi

About 1/2" of crusty accumulation here in the valley with nothing falling currently.


----------



## abbe

I'm calling bust


----------



## mjlawncare

We picked up 6inchs last night and still snowing


----------



## pickupman96

Theres less than half a inch here in redding with very light rain. Im calling this one a bust south of danbury.


----------



## sectlandscaping

Got .5 sleet in groton But my buddy swears there's 3 to 4 in norwich.


----------



## cpmi

pickupman96;1952699 said:


> Theres less than half a inch here in redding with very light rain. Im calling this one a bust south of danbury.


Ya I'm getting that feeling to--bunch of weather sites and weather guessers still calling for 4-7 for my area. Some forecasts that I have seen including accuweather who has been surprisingly good this year is calling for around an inch-we shall see.


----------



## leigh

Went with presalt plan,Hit all 24 lots and put down an extra 3 tons or so over regular rates from 8pm to 12:30 am.Just got up and found only an icy sleet freezing rain 1/4" coating.Went down to a daycare I do up the street and it was bare pavement with some unfrozen puddles.Now we wait to see if we get what their still predicting.I think I can burn it all off with my miracle salt lol.


----------



## BBC co

no burning off what we got going on. complete sheet show


----------



## BBC co

gotta plow the streets to even get anywhere


----------



## SnowFakers

Was sleeting now snowing. Can't see this piling up though


----------



## BBC co

[12:45am] As of midnight the seasonal ‪‎snowfall‬ total for ‪‎Boston‬/Logan is now 62.5"! Only 11" away from top ten (10th - 73.4" 1919/1920)


----------



## BBC co

US National Weather Service Boston MA

Reliable report of over 19" now in North Weymouth, MA and more than 18" in Norwell, MA. These areas are being pounded by convergence associated with the coastal front (north wind at Boston and east-northeast wind at Plymouth). Storm totals may reach or exceed 2 feet from Boston to Boston's south shore. On the south end, we have lowered amounts in Rhode Island -- see latest map below.


----------



## aclawn

BBC told u hammertime! lol
your getting another one on fri. 12" make room.


----------



## BBC co

ya man defiantly in the bulls eye on this one. just an insane amount of snow already and adding up faster then it can be cleared can't wait for it to stop lol


----------



## aclawn

thursday & friday


----------



## aclawn

bbc co;1952827 said:


> ya man defiantly in the bulls eye on this one. Just an insane amount of snow already and adding up faster then it can be cleared can't wait for it to stop lol


push the green button lol


----------



## aclawn

tuesday 17th


----------



## BBC co

hahahhaa i got room i been pushing back stuff since first storm the town on the other hand needs some serious help


----------



## BBC co

30-Day snowfall total at Boston ending 7 am this morning is 61.6 inches. This exceeds the previous maximum 30 day snowfall total on record at Boston, which was 58.8 inches ending Feb 7 1978. Thanks much for the assist from the Northeast Regional Climate Center.


----------



## aclawn

it's call global warming lol


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1952853 said:


> 30-Day snowfall total at Boston ending 7 am this morning is 61.6 inches. This exceeds the previous maximum 30 day snowfall total on record at Boston, which was 58.8 inches ending Feb 7 1978. Thanks much for the assist from the Northeast Regional Climate Center.


only 9 day into feb 19 to go HS boston could end up with year worth of snow in one month


----------



## aclawn

GFS rapidly develops a Nor'easter for Thurs-Fri off New England coast.Too close for comfort blizzard potential.


----------



## pldann86

Push that white stuff into the habah LOL


----------



## BBC co

pldann86;1952923 said:


> Push that white stuff into the habah LOL


rofl ya they won't let us do that we make snow farms tho at the habah beech paakin lots  and melt it there lol


----------



## BBC co

oh god say you photo shopped that gfs map lol this gonna be a really funny few weeks


----------



## BBC co

Fox Boston
Several roofs have collapsed because of the snow, including one in Rockland


----------



## aclawn

BBC look at was in store for tuesday 17th.hlysht


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

aclawn;1952935 said:


> BBC look at was in store for tuesday 17th.hlysht


well that's just great i'll stop all shoveling now then lol not gonna be a point to it if the worlds is gonna end on Tuesday lol

another good car shot


----------



## BBC co

http://mpora.com/articles/outdoor-machines-show-mother-nature-whos-boss#OgxjIUCReg5QKr3l.97


----------



## aclawn

lol great pic of scooter


----------



## BBC co

AHAHAHA customer that told me they didn't need me any more after 2 billed storms emails me thru my site lol 

Sorry Luke. It's Jessica Karmen again. We do need your help to get out of here. This is our first winter in New England so we don't know what exactly that we need. PLEASE ONLY dig out our cars and shovel in front of them. We made a path with our small snowblower and can get out of the house, but need your help with the heavy stuff. I try your number but someone else answers. HELP!!!


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

BBC co;1952927 said:


> rofl ya they won't let us do that we make snow farms tho at the habah beech paakin lots  and melt it there lol


Go Figure - Mass DEP says the snow is too dirty to dump in the HaBAH
(people with small brains making big decisions)


----------



## BBC co

WBZ / CBS Boston
1 hr ago

Some of the heaviest snow of this four-day storm is coming down right now.


----------



## 348

Still very ignorant with the maps- what is the early story on this thur-fri storm? Timing? Anything for northern fairfield county? You guys seem to be much more reliable than the "professional" mets. Thanks for your time and effort.


----------



## JCPM

Time for a Dunkin break


----------



## abbe

348;1953033 said:


> Still very ignorant with the maps- what is the early story on this thur-fri storm? Timing? Anything for northern fairfield county? You guys seem to be much more reliable than the "professional" mets. Thanks for your time and effort.


Prob too far out for that. But I can tell you right now that we are all going to need loaders if we get those storms


----------



## SnowFakers

Snowing pretty good out there


----------



## aclawn

348;1953033 said:


> Still very ignorant with the maps- what is the early story on this thur-fri storm? Timing? Anything for northern fairfield county? You guys seem to be much more reliable than the "professional" mets. Thanks for your time and effort.


looking at ur area on the GFS 72HRS OUT,look like 4-8" all snow starts 12noon on 12th and ends 9am 13th.
3" between 11pm and 3am.

StnID: DANBURY CT Profile Thermal Adjust: 0.0 Cloud RH threshold: 85% Average Hourly Sounding: NO

Date/hour FHr Wind SfcT Ptype SR |Snow||Sleet|| FZRA|| QPF CumSR|TotSN||TotPL||TotZR|| TQPF S%| I%| L%

150212/0300Z 63 14003KT 6.3F 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.00 0| 0| 0
150212/0600Z 66 15003KT 9.8F 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.00 0| 0| 0
150212/0900Z 69 15003KT 5.1F 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.00 0| 0| 0
150212/1200Z 72 14003KT 11.9F SNOW 9:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.007 9:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.01 100| 0| 0
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------+---+---
150212/1500Z 75 15004KT 17.0F SNOW 9:1| 0.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.034 9:1| 0.4|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.04 100| 0| 0
150212/1800Z 78 14003KT 22.2F SNOW 9:1| 0.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.038 9:1| 0.7|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.08 100| 0| 0
150212/2100Z 81 VRB02KT 24.3F SNOW 20:1| 1.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.058 14:1| 1.9|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.14 100| 0| 0
150213/0000Z 84 36003KT 23.4F SNOW 16:1| 0.8|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.050 14:1| 2.7|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.19 100| 0| 0
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------+---+---
150213/0300Z 87 01003KT 22.2F SNOW 17:1| 0.8|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.050 15:1| 3.5|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.24 100| 0| 0
150213/0600Z 90 34008KT 20.4F SNOW 25:1| 1.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.048 16:1| 4.7|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.29 100| 0| 0
150213/0900Z 93 32008KT 14.3F SNOW 24:1| 0.5|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.020 17:1| 5.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.31 100| 0| 0
150213/1200Z 96 32006KT 7.6F 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 17:1| 5.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.31 0| 0| 0
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------+---+---


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1953181 said:


> looking at ur area on the GFS 72HRS OUT,look like 4-8" all snow starts 12noon on 12th and ends 9am 13th.
> 3" between 11pm and 3am.
> 
> StnID: DANBURY CT Profile Thermal Adjust: 0.0 Cloud RH threshold: 85% Average Hourly Sounding: NO
> 
> Date/hour FHr Wind SfcT Ptype SR |Snow||Sleet|| FZRA|| QPF CumSR|TotSN||TotPL||TotZR|| TQPF S%| I%| L%
> 
> 150212/0300Z 63 14003KT 6.3F 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.00 0| 0| 0
> 150212/0600Z 66 15003KT 9.8F 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.00 0| 0| 0
> 150212/0900Z 69 15003KT 5.1F 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.00 0| 0| 0
> 150212/1200Z 72 14003KT 11.9F SNOW 9:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.007 9:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.01 100| 0| 0
> ----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------+---+---
> 150212/1500Z 75 15004KT 17.0F SNOW 9:1| 0.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.034 9:1| 0.4|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.04 100| 0| 0
> 150212/1800Z 78 14003KT 22.2F SNOW 9:1| 0.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.038 9:1| 0.7|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.08 100| 0| 0
> 150212/2100Z 81 VRB02KT 24.3F SNOW 20:1| 1.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.058 14:1| 1.9|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.14 100| 0| 0
> 150213/0000Z 84 36003KT 23.4F SNOW 16:1| 0.8|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.050 14:1| 2.7|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.19 100| 0| 0
> ----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------+---+---
> 150213/0300Z 87 01003KT 22.2F SNOW 17:1| 0.8|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.050 15:1| 3.5|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.24 100| 0| 0
> 150213/0600Z 90 34008KT 20.4F SNOW 25:1| 1.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.048 16:1| 4.7|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.29 100| 0| 0
> 150213/0900Z 93 32008KT 14.3F SNOW 24:1| 0.5|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.020 17:1| 5.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.31 100| 0| 0
> 150213/1200Z 96 32006KT 7.6F 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 17:1| 5.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.31 0| 0| 0
> ----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------+---+---


Are you really seeing 4 to.8".for Danbury, Ct on Thursday of this week?.I thought this was going to be a small 1 to 3" event.


----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;1953203 said:


> Are you really seeing 4 to.8".for Danbury, Ct on Thursday of this week?.I thought this was going to be a small 1 to 3" event.


According to totals per hours 
0.3
0.3
1.2
0.8
0.8
1.2
0.5
--------
5.1"


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1953241 said:


> According to totals per hours
> 0.3
> 0.3
> 1.2
> 0.8
> 0.8
> 1.2
> 0.5
> --------
> 5.1"


What are you seeing for this Saturday?


----------



## BBC co

man we are still getting hammered have 16' snow banks on the corners. somewhere around the 24-30 inch point by now, Weymouth got nailed so did Quincy


----------



## BBC co

wish i had a gopro some ****** in a Cherokee doing 40 down 228 lost it almost took out 3 sets on pedestrians as he ricochet off the 8' tall banks like a pinball people jumping over banks leaving snow blowers in 228


----------



## NLMCT

Rough day ... Hit a oil truck almost head on ... Wish I knew how to upload a pic from my phone


----------



## Jhowemca

BBC I'm relying on someone else to do the rest of my plow route. If he doesn't work out would you be interested in doing 5-10 driveways in Hingham? Nothing south of High ST..

Thanks. James


----------



## Jhowemca

And maybe 20 on Thursday...


----------



## fordtruck661

NLMCT;1953384 said:


> Rough day ... Hit a oil truck almost head on ... Wish I knew how to upload a pic from my phone


Not as bad as you but I had finished for the night and when backing into my driveway I slid and hit the bumper my fathers truck parked in my driveway. Now the rear drivers side of my truck has a nice dent in it. On a otherwise spotless truck. :crying:

Earlier in the day I also almost got hit head on by some car flying down the more than halfway on my side of the road. Had to ditch it into the snowbank :realmad:


----------



## BBC co

Jhowemca;1953414 said:


> BBC I'm relying on someone else to do the rest of my plow route. If he doesn't work out would you be interested in doing 5-10 driveways in Hingham? Nothing south of High ST..
> 
> Thanks. James


ya i'm right in the High st area, I'm sure I could manage that for ya


----------



## Jhowemca

BBC co;1953430 said:


> ya i'm right in the High st area, I'm sure I could manage that for ya


That would be a huge help. Blew the transmission tonight. I going out now with a buddy who can help with a few. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Jhowemca

BBC co;1953430 said:


> ya i'm right in the High st area, I'm sure I could manage that for ya


That would be a huge help. Blew the transmission tonight. Im going out now with a buddy who can help with a few. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## ADMSWELDING

mwalsh9152;1952218 said:


> But i did say hi to you! You know me from Redline interior lol


Sorry forgot your name pal.Now I remember.Just got in 38hrs no sleep.


----------



## BBC co

Jhowemca;1953445 said:


> That would be a huge help. Blew the transmission tonight. Im going out now with a buddy who can help with a few. I'll keep you posted.


K i'm always checking in on here just let me know good luck


----------



## Jhowemca

BBC co;1953458 said:


> K i'm always checking in on here just let me know good luck


Thanks again


----------



## AC2717

Hi guys
How can I find total snowfall Saturday through tomorrow morning


----------



## BBC co

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/hydromet/hydrometDisplay.php?event=stormTotalv3_48&element=snow&centeron=BOX


----------



## BBC co

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0&highlight=off

000
NOUS41 KBOX 100038
PNSBOX
CTZ002>004-MAZ002>024-026-RIZ001>008-101238-

PUBLIC INFORMATION STATEMENT
SPOTTER REPORTS
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA
738 PM EST MON FEB 09 2015

THE FOLLOWING ARE UNOFFICIAL SNOW FALL OBSERVATIONS FOR THE EXTENDED
SOUTHERN NE ENGLAND SNOW STORM THAT BEGAN SATURDAY FEB 7TH.
APPRECIATION IS EXTENDED TO SKYWARN SPOTTERS...COOPERATIVE
OBSERVERS...MEDIA AND HIGHWAY DEPARTMENTS FOR THESE REPORTS. THIS
SUMMARY IS ALSO AVAILABLE ON OUR HOME PAGE AT WEATHER.GOV/BOSTON

********************STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL********************

LOCATION STORM TOTAL TIME/DATE COMMENTS
SNOWFALL OF
/INCHES/ MEASUREMENT

CONNECTICUT

...HARTFORD COUNTY...
SOUTHINGTON 12.3 628 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
NEW BRITAIN 10.4 257 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
BURLINGTON 10.0 429 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
EAST FARMINGTON HEIG 8.5 549 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
WETHERSFIELD 8.5 248 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
GLASTONBURY 8.0 620 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
AVON 7.5 428 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
1 WNW WINDSOR LOCKS 7.2 727 PM 2/09 AIRPORT
ENFIELD 6.8 255 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
MANCHESTER 6.7 445 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
NORTH GRANBY 6.3 1247 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
MARLBOROUGH 6.0 240 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
NEWINGTON 6.0 552 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO

...TOLLAND COUNTY...
TOLLAND 10.0 304 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
STAFFORDVILLE 9.0 455 PM 2/09 NONE
SOMERS 8.6 355 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
COVENTRY 8.5 305 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
VERNON 7.4 551 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
COLUMBIA 5.5 406 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO

...WINDHAM COUNTY...
MOOSUP 9.0 447 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
EAST KILLINGLY 8.5 259 PM 2/09 NONE
ASHFORD 7.5 213 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO

MASSACHUSETTS

...BARNSTABLE COUNTY...
EAST SANDWICH 7.3 603 PM 2/09 NWS EMPLOYEE
CENTERVILLE 3.8 621 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
BARNSTABLE 3.0 445 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
MARSTONS MILLS 2.5 241 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
EAST FALMOUTH 1.7 413 PM 2/09 NONE

...BRISTOL COUNTY...
ATTLEBORO 14.5 725 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
MANSFIELD 13.0 501 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
TAUNTON 13.0 537 PM 2/09 NWS OFFICE
BERKLEY 12.0 312 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
RAYNHAM 11.0 344 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
SEEKONK 8.0 351 PM 2/09 NONE
DIGHTON 7.8 643 PM 2/09 NWS EMPLOYEE
FALL RIVER 7.2 455 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
ASSONET 6.5 614 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
WEST ACUSHNET 6.2 605 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
NEW BEDFORD 6.0 350 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO

...ESSEX COUNTY...
SALEM 19.0 1241 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
LYNN 17.0 630 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
IPSWICH 16.5 604 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
TOPSFIELD 16.0 340 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
WEST PEABODY 15.0 653 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
NAHANT 12.8 211 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
HAVERHILL 11.6 236 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO

...FRANKLIN COUNTY...
GREENFIELD 16.0 251 PM 2/09 MEDIA
ASHFIELD 13.0 536 PM 2/09 NONE

...HAMPDEN COUNTY...
LUDLOW 12.1 1236 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
SOUTHWICK 11.1 616 PM 2/09 NONE
WEST SPRINGFIELD 11.0 652 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
WALES 9.0 256 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
CHICOPEE 8.5 1252 PM 2/09 BROADCAST MEDIA
AGAWAM 8.3 118 PM 2/09 CWO
SPRINGFIELD 7.2 217 PM 2/09 CWO
HAMPDEN 7.1 600 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
LONGMEADOW 5.5 609 PM 2/09 NONE

...HAMPSHIRE COUNTY...
PLAINFIELD 12.0 506 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
CUMMINGTON 12.0 505 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
PELHAM 7.7 105 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
AMHERST 5.8 730 PM 2/09 GENERAL PUBLIC

...HARTFORD COUNTY...
WETHERSFIELD 8.5 543 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO

...MIDDLESEX COUNTY...
ASHBY 17.5 321 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
CHELMSFORD 16.8 723 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
SUDBURY 16.6 505 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
NORTH READING  16.5 541 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
WINCHESTER 15.5 709 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
LOWELL 15.4 346 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
ACTON 14.6 549 PM 2/09 GENERAL PUBLIC
WILMINGTON 14.3 524 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
LEXINGTON 14.1 400 PM 2/09 GENERAL PUBLIC
WAKEFIELD 14.0 231 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
NATICK 14.0 1246 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
SOMERVILLE 13.7 430 PM 2/09 GENERAL PUBLIC
TOWNSEND 13.6 436 PM 2/09 NONE
MELROSE 13.5 319 PM 2/09 NONE
NORTH CHELMSFORD 13.5 649 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
TYNGSBORO 13.0 544 PM 2/09 NONE
PEPPERELL 12.5 533 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
GROTON 12.0 507 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
FRAMINGHAM 11.8 250 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
LITTLETON 11.5 115 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
DRACUT 11.1 120 PM 2/09 GENERAL PUBLIC
TEWKSBURY 10.6 641 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
CONCORD 10.2 547 PM 2/09 NONE
WALTHAM 9.0 348 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
WAYLAND 7.0 122 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO

...NORFOLK COUNTY...
WEYMOUTH 26.5 242 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
HOLBROOK 26.0 554 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
SHARON 25.5 500 PM 2/09 GENERAL PUBLIC
COHASSET 24.5 1239 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
EAST BRAINTREE 23.0 504 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
MILTON 22.6 207 PM 2/09 COOP OBSERVER
BRAINTREE 22.0 416 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
DEDHAM 20.0 1244 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
RANDOLPH 18.7 436 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
WALPOLE 14.5 714 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
NATICK 14.0 211 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
WRENTHAM 14.0 513 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
NORWOOD 13.2 732 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
DOVER 12.8 731 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
CARLISLE 12.5 413 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
MILLIS 11.0 124 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO

...PLYMOUTH COUNTY...
NORWELL 24.9 330 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
EAST BRIDGEWATER 23.0 718 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
HINGHAM 20.5 356 PM 2/09 NONE
WHITMAN 14.0 548 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
MARSHFIELD 13.5 315 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
CARVER 13.1 440 PM 2/09 NWS EMPLOYEE
PLYMOUTH 12.9 642 PM 2/09 GENERAL PUBLIC
WEST WAREHAM 8.3 530 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER

...SUFFOLK COUNTY...
WINTHROP 22.3 700 PM 2/09 NONE
CHELSEA 18.1 608 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
BRIGHTON 14.0 612 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO

...WINDHAM COUNTY...
SOUTHBRIDGE 11.8 447 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER

...WORCESTER COUNTY...
ROCHDALE 18.0 414 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
AUBURN 16.0 134 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
SHREWSBURY 15.8 436 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
MILFORD 15.2 426 PM 2/09 GENERAL PUBLIC
NORTH HUBBARDSTON 15.1 246 PM 2/09 GENERAL PUBLIC
WEST BOYLSTON 14.8 600 PM 2/09 NONE
STERLING 13.3 205 PM 2/09 GENERAL PUBLIC
3 WNW WORCESTER 13.1 314 PM 2/09 AIRPORT
LEOMINSTER 11.4 605 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
SPENCER 11.0 343 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
BOYLSTON 11.0 147 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
ASHBURNHAM 10.1 421 PM 2/09 COOP OBSERVER
LANCASTER 10.0 627 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER

RHODE ISLAND

...BRISTOL COUNTY...
BRISTOL 5.0 201 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER

...KENT COUNTY...
WEST WARWICK 9.0 306 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
2 NNW WARWICK 6.8 724 PM 2/09 AIRPORT
GREENE 5.0 142 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER

...NEWPORT COUNTY...
MIDDLETOWN 4.0 514 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER

...PROVIDENCE COUNTY...
NORTH FOSTER 15.1 342 PM 2/09 CO-OP OBSERVER
WEST GLOCESTER 13.5 302 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
CUMBERLAND 13.0 627 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
PAWTUCKET 12.0 405 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
CRANSTON 12.0 215 PM 2/09 GENERAL PUBLIC
BURRILLVILLE 11.0 436 PM 2/09 GENERAL PUBLIC
NORTH CUMBERLAND 10.5 448 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
N. CUMBERLAND 10.0 1251 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
RUMFORD 9.6 523 PM 2/09 EMERGENCY MANAGER
SMITHFIELD 9.0 446 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO

...WASHINGTON COUNTY...
RICHMOND 6.0 615 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
SAUNDERSTOWN 3.4 125 PM 2/09 NONE

$$

WS


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

N E Mass here - sure - lots of snow BUT there's NO PAVEMENT for traction, packed snow & hard ice everywhere, streets, driveways, business's ... snow is light & fluffy but if you catch an older hard snow bank and the blade hangs up even slightly, it time to throw the sand & shovel, we've had no sun in a long time and the temps are about 10 for the most part. My town is rationing the road salt.

This pix is my deck snowdrift off my roof - I didn't pile that there ...


----------



## BBC co

Another pedestrian plow death in Medford really gotta look 3 times for these people


----------



## BBC co

lol the town is using my front yard as a snow farm 








one wasn't enough it got stuck and left they had to come back with 2 lol 









Hmmm, I think I can jump out of my second story window into a soft snow mountain on a snow tube








i used to have a yard and that was a shed


----------



## BBC co

Thu - Fri


----------



## logdon17

Sorry for hijacking this thread but I hate Craigslist and love the people on here. I have a small driveway ( I park at the end of it just so I have a space for my car) but the plows have made it impossible to get out. How much would it cost to have someone with a snowblower get my car out? I am located in east Braintree near Weymouth Landing (2 feet of snow). Thanks everyone.


----------



## leigh

How in the world does a little freezing rain,sleet and 2 inches of snow take 24 hrs to take care of!This will go down in history as the worlds most expensive storm lol.3 salt runs and 1 push.I'm glad we didn't get what you inlanders got,Hope it works out for everyone.Bed time!


----------



## abbe

Still cleaning up in providence. Guess I'm eating my early morning post calling this a bust. According to what bbc posted from noaa, we got hit with 12". Nuts. Once I finish final cleanup it's time to go fix all the broken ****. Chassis leaf spring mount on my ranger. Numerous electrical lighting issues on stuff. And of course the fabulous 5R100 in my six leaker. Hope they can get it rebuilt in time for Thursday's storm.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## SnowFakers

Just barely 2 inches here. Has to get underneath the hardpack in order to really get down to pavement. Did my
Whole route in 4 and a half hours. Usually takes 6 and a half. I'll take storms like that twice a week without the ice! Easy 2wd pushin


----------



## BBC co

can't stand that some of these totals are only current up to yesterday afternoon

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0&highlight=off

PUBLIC INFORMATION STATEMENT
SPOTTER REPORTS
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA
539 AM EST TUE FEB 10 2015

THE FOLLOWING ARE UNOFFICIAL SNOWFALL OBSERVATIONS FOR THE EXTENDED
SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND SNOW STORM THAT BEGAN SATURDAY FEBRUARY 7TH.
APPRECIATION IS EXTENDED TO SKYWARN SPOTTERS...COOPERATIVE
OBSERVERS...MEDIA AND HIGHWAY DEPARTMENTS FOR THESE REPORTS. THIS
SUMMARY IS ALSO AVAILABLE ON OUR HOME PAGE AT WEATHER.GOV/BOSTON

********************STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL********************

LOCATION STORM TOTAL TIME/DATE COMMENTS
SNOWFALL OF
/INCHES/ MEASUREMENT

CONNECTICUT

...HARTFORD COUNTY...
SOUTHINGTON 12.3 628 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
BURLINGTON 10.0 429 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
EAST FARMINGTON HEIG 8.5 549 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
GLASTONBURY 8.0 620 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
AVON 7.8 1016 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
NORTH GRANBY 7.5 903 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
1 WNW WINDSOR LOCKS 7.2 727 PM 2/09 AIRPORT
MANCHESTER 6.7 445 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
MARLBOROUGH 6.4 949 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
NEWINGTON 6.0 552 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO

...TOLLAND COUNTY...
COVENTRY 9.5 1202 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
STAFFORDVILLE 9.0 455 PM 2/09 CO-OP OBSERVER
SOMERS 8.6 355 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
VERNON 7.4 551 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
COLUMBIA 5.5 406 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO

...WINDHAM COUNTY...
MOOSUP 9.0 447 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
ASHFORD 7.5 732 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO

MASSACHUSETTS

...BARNSTABLE COUNTY...
EAST SANDWICH 7.3 603 PM 2/09 NWS EMPLOYEE
CENTERVILLE 3.8 621 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
BARNSTABLE 3.0 445 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
EAST FALMOUTH 1.7 413 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER

...BRISTOL COUNTY...
ATTLEBORO 14.5 725 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
TAUNTON 14.0 1200 AM 2/10 NWS OFFICE
MANSFIELD 13.5 1012 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
NORTH ATTLEBORO 11.6 749 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
RAYNHAM 11.0 344 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
SEEKONK 8.0 351 PM 2/09 NONE
DIGHTON 7.8 643 PM 2/09 NWS EMPLOYEE
FALL RIVER 7.8 554 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
EAST FREETOWN 7.7 824 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
ASSONET 6.5 614 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
REHOBOTH 6.2 912 PM 2/09 NWS EMPLOYEE
WEST ACUSHNET 6.2 605 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
NEW BEDFORD 6.0 350 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
NORTH ACUSHNET 6.0 807 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
FAIRHAVEN 5.3 803 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO

...ESSEX COUNTY...
IPSWICH 19.5 456 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
TOPSFIELD 19.0 448 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
ROCKPORT 18.2 324 AM 2/10 MEDIA
LYNN 17.8 1014 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
GEORGETOWN 16.3 800 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
WEST PEABODY 15.0 653 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
HAVERHILL 14.0 953 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO

...FRANKLIN COUNTY...
SHELBURNE 14.5 816 PM 2/09 GENERAL PUBLIC
ASHFIELD 13.0 536 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
HEATH 11.0 1016 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO

...HAMPDEN COUNTY...
SOUTHWICK 11.1 616 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
WEST SPRINGFIELD 11.0 652 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
CHICOPEE 10.0 427 AM 2/10 BROADCAST MEDIA
SPRINGFIELD 8.5 835 PM 2/09 CWO
HAMPDEN 7.1 600 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
LONGMEADOW 5.5 609 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER

...HAMPSHIRE COUNTY...
GRANBY 14.5 822 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
PLAINFIELD 12.0 506 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
CUMMINGTON 12.0 505 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
AMHERST 7.8 925 PM 2/09 GENERAL PUBLIC

...MIDDLESEX COUNTY...
BEDFORD 19.8 1013 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
NORTH READING 18.0 931 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
TOWNSEND 16.8 739 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
CHELMSFORD 16.8 723 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
SUDBURY 16.6 505 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
DRACUT 16.1 926 PM 2/09 GENERAL PUBLIC
WAKEFIELD 16.0 824 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
WINCHESTER 16.0 1020 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
BILLERICA 15.9 907 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
SOMERVILLE 15.6 247 AM 2/10 GENERAL PUBLIC
LOWELL 15.4 346 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
ACTON 14.6 549 PM 2/09 GENERAL PUBLIC
MELROSE 14.5 828 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
WILMINGTON 14.3 524 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
CARLISLE 14.2 927 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
LEXINGTON 14.1 400 PM 2/09 GENERAL PUBLIC
NORTH CHELMSFORD 13.5 649 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
TYNGSBORO 13.0 544 PM 2/09 NONE
PEPPERELL 12.5 533 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
GROTON 12.0 507 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
TEWKSBURY 11.3 945 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
ARLINGTON 11.3 834 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
CONCORD 10.2 547 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
WALTHAM 9.0 348 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO

...NORFOLK COUNTY...
QUINCY 27.5 957 PM 2/09 GENERAL PUBLIC
SOUTH WEYMOUTH 27.5 201 AM 2/10 MEDIA
EAST BRAINTREE 26.0 1038 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
SHARON 25.5 500 PM 2/09 GENERAL PUBLIC
BRAINTREE 22.0 416 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
RANDOLPH 19.7 756 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
WALPOLE 14.5 714 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
FOXBOROUGH 14.0 834 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
WRENTHAM 14.0 513 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
STOUGHTON 13.5 932 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
FOXBORO 13.2 915 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
DOVER 13.1 919 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
CARLISLE 12.5 413 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO

...PLYMOUTH COUNTY...
ROCKLAND 29.0 1108 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
NORWELL 27.1 934 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
EAST BRIDGEWATER 23.0 718 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
HINGHAM 20.5 356 PM 2/09 CO-OP OBSERVER
CARVER 14.5 100 AM 2/10 NWS EMPLOYEE
PLYMOUTH 14.4 1240 AM 2/10 GENERAL PUBLIC
WHITMAN 14.0 548 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
MIDDLEBORO 11.0 1130 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
WEST WAREHAM 8.3 530 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER

...SUFFOLK COUNTY...
1 N EAST BOSTON 23.1 1200 AM 2/10 AIRPORT
WINTHROP 23.1 1150 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
CHELSEA 18.1 608 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
BRIGHTON 14.0 612 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO

...WORCESTER COUNTY...
ROCHDALE 18.0 414 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
MILFORD 16.7 442 AM 2/10 GENERAL PUBLIC
SHREWSBURY 15.8 436 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
WEST BOYLSTON 14.8 600 PM 2/09 COCORAHS
3 WNW WORCESTER 14.4 1201 AM 2/10 AIRPORT
HUBBARDSTON 13.5 823 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
BOYLSTON 11.9 944 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
LEOMINSTER 11.4 605 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
SPENCER 11.0 343 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
ASHBURNHAM 10.1 421 PM 2/09 COOP OBSERVER
LANCASTER 10.0 627 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
WEST WARREN 8.0 946 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER

RHODE ISLAND

...KENT COUNTY...
WEST WARWICK 9.5 1222 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
2 NNW WARWICK 7.4 1200 AM 2/10 AIRPORT

...NEWPORT COUNTY...
MIDDLETOWN 4.0 514 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER

...PROVIDENCE COUNTY...
NORTH FOSTER 15.1 342 PM 2/09 CO-OP OBSERVER
NORTH PROVIDENCE 13.1 901 PM 2/09 GENERAL PUBLIC
CUMBERLAND 13.0 627 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
N. CUMBERLAND 12.9 1234 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
PAWTUCKET 12.0 405 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
BURRILLVILLE 11.0 436 PM 2/09 GENERAL PUBLIC
NORTH CUMBERLAND 10.5 448 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
RUMFORD 9.6 523 PM 2/09 EMERGENCY MANAGER
SMITHFIELD 9.0 446 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO

...WASHINGTON COUNTY...
RICHMOND 6.0 615 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO

$$

EVT


----------



## leigh

Imagine if those totals were spread out from nov 1 - april 1st,3"storms. I would easily hit one million in revenues.Oh well!


----------



## Maleko

leigh;1953753 said:


> How in the world does a little freezing rain,sleet and 2 inches of snow take 24 hrs to take care of!This will go down in history as the worlds most expensive storm lol.3 salt runs and 1 push.I'm glad we didn't get what you inlanders got,Hope it works out for everyone.Bed time!


Haaaaaa. Was just gonna post this....
The worlds longest 3.8" snow fall. Seemed like it was never going to stop and sure felt like a lot more than 3.8" for Danbury. I was out forever... 
Now have to wait for everyone to get up and move their cars so I can go clean up everything.


----------



## chrisf250

BBC, where can I find snowfall totals from July 1st for other cities besides what you listed in that chart? Thank you


----------



## vlc

16" here! Out doing all my detail/shovel work. Worst time to get a stomach bug. Can't hold anything down, puking in snowbanks, no energy. Just plain sucks.


----------



## AC2717

is there anyway to get exact totals for the whole storm noticed those were posted late afternoon, got a bet with a buddy for a bottle of booze and want to win it
I need 16 total inches for Acton MA or more to win it, the totals need to include Saturday through this morning


----------



## BBC co

chrisf250;1953953 said:


> BBC, where can I find snowfall totals from July 1st for other cities besides what you listed in that chart? Thank you


January first? same site link u gotta go back thru the pages. hmm doesnt seem to go back that far


----------



## BBC co

there has to be a better place for snow totals that list still has not updated my town since 3 pm yesterday


----------



## BBC co

so many storms coming with possibility of hitting us even b4 this one this is the 24th GFS looks like 5 possible b4 the 24th


----------



## AC2717

BBC co;1954288 said:


> there has to be a better place for snow totals that list still has not updated my town since 3 pm yesterday


exactly, this shows Acton at 14.6 but that was at 5:49pm yesterday and I know I walked out to 1.5-2 inches this morning and that was after I did my driveway at 7:30 last night

I do not even think that what they are posting is accurate considering this is what was showing yesterday
http://i.imgur.com/DYz0cVw.png


----------



## BBC co

ya i agree they posted another list but is sucks even more then those ones i posted there just are not enough NWS recording sites 

makes no sense that weather works can give you every town but the NWS is lost in space on total tracking 

BLUE HILL IN MILTON 37 INCHES
LOWELL 36 INCHES
MAYNARD 36 INCHES
NEWBURYPORT 33 INCHES
BRIDGEWATER 32 INCHES
HARDWICK 32 INCHES
CHARLTON 31 INCHES
FRANKLIN 30 INCHES
NORTON 30 INCHES
MILFORD 30 INCHES
NORTHBRIDGE 30 INCHES
NWS OFFICE TAUNTON 28 INCHES
ASHBURNHAM 26 INCHES
WARE 23 INCHES
SUNDERLAND 22 INCHES
WORTHINGTON 21 INCHES
ROYALSTON 21 INCHES
GREENFIELD 21 INCHES
EAST SANDWICH 19 INCHES
SOUTHBRIDGE 18 INCHES
AMHERST 17 INCHES
EDGARTOWN 9 INCHES
CHATHAM 6 INCHES

...CONNECTICUT...

WEST THOMPSON LAKE 30 INCHES
STAFFORDVILLE 27 INCHES
BRADLEY AIRPORT 21 INCHES

...RHODE ISLAND...

NORTH FOSTER 32 INCHES
WOONSOCKET 25 INCHES
TF GREEN AIRPORT 21 INCHES


----------



## quigleysiding

Good storm. Everything went smooth till the trans puked in my driveway truck. First drive opened it up then hit reverse then nothing. No forward no reverse. Had to get my other truck to tow it out of the drive. Of course it was on a dirt road about a half mile in the woods. My buddy had to back his flatbed all the way down there. Now all the trans shops are booked solid. Made for a fun night.


----------



## BBC co

they updated these snow totals 
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/hydromet/hydrometDisplay.php?event=stormTotalv3_72&element=snow&centeron=BOX

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0&highlight=off
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA
226 PM EST TUE FEB 10 2015

THE FOLLOWING ARE UNOFFICIAL OBSERVATIONS TAKEN DURING THE PAST 30
HOURS FOR THE STORM THAT HAS BEEN AFFECTING OUR REGION. APPRECIATION
IS EXTENDED TO SKYWARN SPOTTERS...COOPERATIVE OBSERVERS...MEDIA AND
HIGHWAY DEPARTMENTS FOR THESE REPORTS. THIS SUMMARY IS ALSO AVAILABLE
ON OUR HOME PAGE AT WEATHER.GOV/BOSTON

********************STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL********************

LOCATION STORM TOTAL TIME/DATE COMMENTS
SNOWFALL OF
/INCHES/ MEASUREMENT

CONNECTICUT

...HARTFORD COUNTY...
SOUTHINGTON 12.8 832 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
NEW BRITAIN 10.4 257 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
BURLINGTON 10.0 429 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
EAST HARTLAND 9.0 1144 AM 2/09 HAM RADIO
EAST FARMINGTON HEIG 8.5 549 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
WETHERSFIELD 8.5 248 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
GLASTONBURY 8.0 620 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
AVON 7.8 1016 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
NORTH GRANBY 7.5 903 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
FARMINGTON 7.3 1127 AM 2/09 HAM RADIO
1 WNW WINDSOR LOCKS 7.2 727 PM 2/09 AIRPORT
HARTFORD 7.0 900 AM 2/09 HAM RADIO
ENFIELD 6.8 255 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
MANCHESTER  6.7 445 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
MARLBOROUGH 6.4 949 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
NEWINGTON 6.0 552 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
WEATOGUE 6.0 837 AM 2/09 HAM RADIO
EAST HARTFORD 5.5 842 AM 2/09 HAM RADIO

...TOLLAND COUNTY...
TOLLAND 10.0 304 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
COVENTRY 9.5 1202 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
SOMERS 9.5 652 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
STAFFORDVILLE 9.5 700 AM 2/10 CO-OP
VERNON 7.4 551 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
ANDOVER 7.0 1136 AM 2/09 HAM RADIO
COLUMBIA 6.0 613 AM 2/10 GENERAL PUBLIC

...WINDHAM COUNTY...
MOOSUP 9.0 447 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
EAST KILLINGLY 8.5 259 PM 2/09 NONE
ASHFORD 7.5 732 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
POMFRET CENTER 7.5 832 AM 2/10 NONE
EASTFORD 7.0 1026 AM 2/09 HAM RADIO

MASSACHUSETTS

...BARNSTABLE COUNTY...
EAST SANDWICH 7.3 603 PM 2/09 NWS EMPLOYEE
MASHPEE 6.5 828 AM 2/10 CO-OP
CENTERVILLE 4.3 612 AM 2/10 HAM RADIO
BARNSTABLE 3.0 445 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
MARSTONS MILLS 2.5 241 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
WEST HARWICH 2.0 740 AM 2/10 SPOTTER
SOUTH HYANNIS 2.0 611 AM 2/10 HAM RADIO
EAST FALMOUTH 1.7 413 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
CHATHAM 1.0 700 AM 2/10 CO-OP

...BRISTOL COUNTY...
NORTON 16.3 835 AM 2/10 CO-OP
ATTLEBORO 14.5 725 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
TAUNTON 14.0 1200 AM 2/10 NWS OFFICE
MANSFIELD 13.5 1012 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
EAST TAUNTON 12.5 730 AM 2/10 GENERAL PUBLIC
BERKLEY 12.0 312 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
NORTH ATTLEBORO 11.6 746 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
RAYNHAM 11.0 344 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
ACUSHNET 9.5 917 AM 2/10 GENERAL PUBLIC
DIGHTON 8.5 751 AM 2/10 NWS EMPLOYEE
EAST FREETOWN 8.4 720 AM 2/10 HAM RADIO
SEEKONK 8.0 351 PM 2/09 NONE
FALL RIVER 7.8 554 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
NEW BEDFORD 7.0 725 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
ASSONET 6.5 614 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
NORTH ACUSHNET 6.5 604 AM 2/10 HAM RADIO
REHOBOTH 6.2 912 PM 2/09 NWS EMPLOYEE
WEST ACUSHNET 6.2 605 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
FAIRHAVEN 5.8 605 AM 2/10 HAM RADIO

...ESSEX COUNTY...
SALEM 25.0 104 PM 2/10 CO-OP OBSERVER
PEABODY 23.5 1132 AM 2/10 GENERAL PUBLIC
IPSWICH 19.5 456 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
MARBLEHEAD 19.0 920 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
TOPSFIELD 19.0 448 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
ROCKPORT 18.2 324 AM 2/10 MEDIA
NEWBURYPORT 18.0 855 AM 2/10 CO-OP
LYNN 17.8 1014 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
WEST PEABODY 17.0 719 AM 2/10 HAM RADIO
GEORGETOWN 16.3 800 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
METHUEN 15.5 717 AM 2/10 NONE
HAVERHILL 14.0 953 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
NAHANT 12.8 211 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER

...FRANKLIN COUNTY...
GREENFIELD 16.0 251 PM 2/09 MEDIA
SHELBURNE 14.5 816 PM 2/09 GENERAL PUBLIC
ASHFIELD 13.5 714 AM 2/10 NONE
NORTHFIELD 11.5 833 AM 2/10 NONE
HAWLEY 11.0 1000 AM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
HEATH 11.0 1016 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
SUNDERLAND 6.0 913 AM 2/09 BROADCAST MEDIA

...HAMPDEN COUNTY...
SOUTHWICK 11.1 616 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
WEST SPRINGFIELD 11.0 652 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
CHICOPEE 10.0 427 AM 2/10 BROADCAST MEDIA
SPRINGFIELD 9.2 814 AM 2/10 CWO
WALES 9.0 256 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
AGAWAM 8.3 118 PM 2/09 CWO
HAMPDEN 7.8 916 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
WESTFIELD 7.0 907 AM 2/09 BROADCAST MEDIA
LUDLOW 6.8 318 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
LONGMEADOW 5.5 609 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER

...HAMPSHIRE COUNTY...
GRANBY 14.5 822 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
PLAINFIELD 12.4 726 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
CUMMINGTON 12.0 505 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
AMHERST 9.7 820 AM 2/10 CO-OP
WARE 9.5 1220 PM 2/09 BROADCAST MEDIA
WILLIAMSBURG 9.3 658 AM 2/10 COOP OBSERVER
CHESTERFIELD 9.0 1220 PM 2/09 BROADCAST MEDIA
WORTHINGTON CENTER 8.5 700 AM 2/10 CO-OP
PELHAM 7.7 105 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER

...MIDDLESEX COUNTY...
BEDFORD 19.8 1013 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
NORTH READING 19.0 849 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
LOWELL 18.1 700 AM 2/10 CO-OP
ASHBY 17.5 321 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
TOWNSEND 17.3 1028 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
WEST NEWTON 17.2 948 AM 2/10 GENERAL PUBLIC
STONEHAM 17.0 715 AM 2/10 SPOTTER
WAKEFIELD 17.0 1125 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
CHELMSFORD 16.8 723 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
SUDBURY 16.6 505 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
LEXINGTON 16.6 731 AM 2/10 GENERAL PUBLIC
DRACUT 16.2 739 AM 2/10 GENERAL PUBLIC
WILMINGTON 16.0 851 AM 2/10 HAM RADIO
WOBURN 16.0 734 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
WINCHESTER 16.0 1020 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
BILLERICA 15.9 907 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
SOMERVILLE 15.6 247 AM 2/10 GENERAL PUBLIC
TYNGSBORO 15.1 833 AM 2/10 GENERAL PUBLIC
NATICK 15.0 811 AM 2/10 GENERAL PUBLIC
CARISLE 14.7 737 AM 2/10 HAM RADIO
ACTON 14.6 549 PM 2/09 GENERAL PUBLIC
MELROSE 14.5 828 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
GROTON 14.5 850 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
CARLISLE 14.2 927 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
PEPPERELL 14.0 810 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
NORTH CHELMSFORD 13.5 649 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
TEWKSBURY 13.2 804 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
FRAMINGHAM 12.6 958 AM 2/10 HAM RADIO
LITTLETON 11.5 115 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
ARLINGTON 11.3 834 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
CONCORD 10.2 547 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
WALTHAM 9.0 348 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
WAYLAND 7.0 122 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO

...NORFOLK COUNTY...
COHASSET 28.3 1023 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
MILTON 27.7 1128 AM 2/10 COOP OBSERVER
QUINCY 27.5 957 PM 2/09 GENERAL PUBLIC
SOUTH WEYMOUTH 27.5 201 AM 2/10 MEDIA
WEYMOUTH 26.5 242 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
BRAINTREE 26.0 852 AM 2/10 HAM RADIO
EAST BRAINTREE 26.0 1038 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
SHARON 25.5 500 PM 2/09 GENERAL PUBLIC
RANDOLPH 21.2 619 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
DEDHAM 20.0 1244 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
3 SSW MILTON 17.8 1000 AM 2/09 BLUE HILL OBSERVATORY
NORWOOD 16.6 828 AM 2/10 NWS EMPLOYEE
WALPOLE 14.9 1117 AM 2/10 HAM RADIO
FOXBORO 14.5 827 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
FRANKLIN 14.1 721 AM 2/10 HAM RADIO
NATICK 14.0 211 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
FOXBOROUGH 14.0 834 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
WRENTHAM 14.0 513 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
DOVER 13.7 1118 AM 2/10 HAM RADIO
STOUGHTON 13.5 932 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
MILLIS 12.9 1119 AM 2/10 HAM RADIO
CARLISLE 12.5 413 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
FRAMINGHAM 12.0 1215 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO

...PLYMOUTH COUNTY...
ROCKLAND 31.0 655 AM 2/10 SPOTTER
NORWELL 28.9 610 AM 2/10 FIRE DEPARTMENT
HINGHAM 24.0 1130 AM 2/10 COOP OBSERVER
KINGSTON 23.3 600 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
EAST BRIDGEWATER 23.0 718 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
HANOVER 20.0 812 AM 2/10 GENERAL PUBLIC
BROCKTON 20.0 758 AM 2/10 COOP OBSERVER
WHITMAN 14.7 1123 AM 2/10 HAM RADIO
CARVER 14.5 100 AM 2/10 NWS EMPLOYEE
PLYMOUTH 14.4 1240 AM 2/10 GENERAL PUBLIC
MARSHFIELD 13.5 315 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
PEMBROKE 12.5 928 AM 2/09 HAM RADIO
MIDDLEBORO 11.7 1121 AM 2/10 HAM RADIO
SCITUATE 11.0 847 AM 2/09 BROADCAST MEDIA
ROCHESTER 9.5 830 AM 2/10 CO-OP
WEST WAREHAM 8.3 530 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
DUXBURY 8.0 857 AM 2/09 HAM RADIO

...SUFFOLK COUNTY...
1 N EAST BOSTON 23.8 700 AM 2/10 AIRPORT
WINTHROP 23.8 700 AM 2/10 NONE
CHELSEA 18.1 608 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
BRIGHTON 14.0 612 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO

...WORCESTER COUNTY...
ROCHDALE 18.0 414 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
AUBURN 18.0 722 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
MILFORD 16.7 442 AM 2/10 GENERAL PUBLIC
SHREWSBURY 16.4 656 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
FITCHBURG 15.2 1033 AM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
NORTH HUBBARDSTON 15.1 246 PM 2/09 GENERAL PUBLIC
LEOMINSTER 15.0 1041 AM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
WEST BOYLSTON 14.8 600 PM 2/09 COCORAHS
WESTBORO 14.5 736 AM 2/10 NWS EMPLOYEE
3 WNW WORCESTER 14.4 1201 AM 2/10 AIRPORT
SPENCER 14.0 853 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
HUBBARDSTON 13.5 823 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
STERLING 13.3 205 PM 2/09 GENERAL PUBLIC
NORTHBRIDGE 13.0 800 AM 2/10 CO-OP
BOYLSTON 12.3 813 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
SOUTHBRIDGE 12.2 745 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
GRAFTON 12.0 1122 AM 2/10 HAM RADIO
ASHBURNHAM 11.4 700 AM 2/10 CO-OP
LANCASTER 11.0 700 AM 2/10 SPOTTER
WORCESTER 9.6 856 AM 2/09 CWO
GARDNER 9.0 1101 AM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
WEST WARREN 8.0 946 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER

RHODE ISLAND

...BRISTOL COUNTY...
BARRINGTON 7.0 1010 AM 2/10 MEDIA
 BRISTOL 5.0 201 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER

...KENT COUNTY...
WEST WARWICK 9.5 1222 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
2 NNW WARWICK 7.4 1200 AM 2/10 AIRPORT
GREENE 5.0 142 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER

...NEWPORT COUNTY...
MIDDLETOWN 4.0 514 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
PORTSMOUTH 2.9 1130 AM 2/09 NWS EMPLOYEE

...PROVIDENCE COUNTY...
NORTH FOSTER 16.1 955 AM 2/10 CO-OP
WEST GLOCESTER 14.0 734 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
NORTH PROVIDENCE 13.1 901 PM 2/09 GENERAL PUBLIC
CUMBERLAND 13.0 627 PM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
N. CUMBERLAND 12.9 1234 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
PAWTUCKET 12.0 405 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
CRANSTON 12.0 215 PM 2/09 GENERAL PUBLIC
BURRILLVILLE 11.0 436 PM 2/09 GENERAL PUBLIC
NORTH CUMBERLAND 10.5 448 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
RUMFORD 9.6 523 PM 2/09 EMERGENCY MANAGER
SMITHFIELD 9.0 446 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
WOONSOCKET 8.0 840 AM 2/10 CO-OP
PROVIDENCE/NORTH PRO 7.4 1132 AM 2/09 GENERAL PUBLIC
EAST PROVIDENCE 7.4 1115 AM 2/10 TRAINED SPOTTER
NORTH SMITHFIELD 7.0 1038 AM 2/09 NONE
HARRISVILLE 6.5 935 AM 2/09 HAM RADIO

...WASHINGTON COUNTY...
RICHMOND 6.0 615 PM 2/09 HAM RADIO
SAUNDERSTOWN 3.4 125 PM 2/09 NONE
HOPKINTON 3.0 1157 AM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER

$$

DUNTEN


----------



## AC2717

Of course Acton is not updated in middlesex county

Hey VLC do you have weather works? Or any other source for Acton?


----------



## vlc

No. I was going by NWS too. Then notice it was for 5 sonething pm. Didn't stop snowing until about 5 AM


----------



## BBC co

ya they keep updating the list just gotta keep checking it


----------



## vlc

I can't figure out how to navigate to that list on their site. What do I click?


----------



## BBC co

i just use the old link that i posted then hit refresh on your browser and it will update list their site does suck tho other one i use is this one which i do the same for just refresh it every few hours http://www.erh.noaa.gov/hydromet/hydrometDisplay.php?event=stormTotalv3_72&element=snow&centeron=BOX


----------



## vlc

Cool. Thanks!


----------



## aclawn

http://www1.ncdc.noaa.gov/pub/data/snowmonitoring/fema/02-2015-dlysnfl.txt


----------



## BBC co

i dont understand that chart my eyes are crossing trying to read that 

MA HINGHAM PLYMOUTH 7.100 14.000 -9999.000

is that saying 7.1" the 8th, then 14" the 9th ? whats the -9999.000 mean ? 

says 
MA BLUE HILL NORFOLK 5.000 9.600 13.100 which is 27.7" 

and other list i posted is 27" for same area so thats seems right but they are off on mine i think unless the 9999.000 is unreported still

where did you find that chart I never seen that b4


----------



## theholycow

Guys, I've had more than enough. I don't think I can tolerate any more snow removal, and I can't afford to pay a pro.

I repowered my late 1960s Ariens beast. It's pretty ballsy. I think I want to dive headfirst into the auger now. Do I need to replace the shear pins with grade 8 bolts to make sure it will crunch my head into bits?

(Just kidding. You can never tell with online posts and I'd hate to panic anyone.)


----------



## BBC co

theholycow;1954875 said:


> Guys, I've had more than enough. I don't think I can tolerate any more snow removal, and I can't afford to pay a pro.
> 
> I repowered my late 1960s Ariens beast. It's pretty ballsy. I think I want to dive headfirst into the auger now. Do I need to replace the shear pins with grade 8 bolts to make sure it will crunch my head into bits?
> 
> (Just kidding. You can never tell with online posts and I'd hate to panic anyone.)


roflcopter


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

What 60 feet of snow cleared in Japan looks like. & here's how they do it ...






http://i.imgur.com/ghCskLi.jpg

Or Russia:


http://imgur.com/3kBM3


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1954805 said:


> i dont understand that chart my eyes are crossing trying to read that
> 
> MA HINGHAM PLYMOUTH 7.100 14.000 -9999.000
> 
> is that saying 7.1" the 8th, then 14" the 9th ? whats the -9999.000 mean ?
> 
> says
> MA BLUE HILL NORFOLK 5.000 9.600 13.100 which is 27.7"
> 
> and other list i posted is 27" for same area so thats seems right but they are off on mine i think unless the 9999.000 is unreported still
> 
> where did you find that chart I never seen that b4


just woke up yes -9999.0000 mean=zero, no reports and 7.1 & 14" are totals for that day.I don't remeber where i got this,but save the URL to my fav. I think it's http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/cdo-web/datasetshave to do some research


----------



## aclawn

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/snow-and-ice/daily-snow/


----------



## aclawn

0z GFS continues to show a light snow event for Thur/Fri and some more snow for Sun/Mon and then again on Wed.we're lucky if we get 1" SWCT COAST= SALT RUN PLS.
StnID: stratford ct Profile Thermal Adjust: 0.0 Cloud RH threshold: 85% Average Hourly Sounding: NO

Date/hour FHr Wind SfcT Ptype SR |Snow||Sleet|| FZRA|| QPF CumSR|TotSN||TotPL||TotZR|| TQPF S%| I%| L%

150212/1200Z 36 15003KT 17.7F 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.00 0| 0| 0
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------+---+---
150212/1500Z 39 15004KT 23.3F SNOW 14:1| 0.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.013 14:1| 0.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.01 100| 0| 0
150212/1800Z 42 VRB01KT 29.9F SNOW 24:1| 0.7|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.030 21:1| 0.9|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.04 100| 0| 0
150212/2100Z 45 29007KT 31.0F SNOW 12:1| 0.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.017 18:1| 1.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.06 100| 0| 0
150213/0000Z 48 31015KT 25.6F SNOW 9:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.008 17:1| 1.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.07 100| 0| 0


----------



## aclawn

thursday 1-3" weekend 4-8"


----------



## Maleko

They just keep coming and coming.


----------



## aclawn

Can't catch break anytime soon 3 threatening on the way and posible 23rd.


----------



## leigh

Looks like they're downing thurs totals.If it comes during day all the salt I've put down plus the radiant sun heat will probably take care of it.I'm winter miserable,might as well keep snowing and be winter miserable with money!payuppayup


----------



## AC2717

dam it that person in Acton needs to update, I am so sure that we received more than 14. inches, I was feeling 18 after it stopping 5am Tuesday morning


----------



## BBC co

ya really sucks when they take forever to update totals try calling the dpw ask them if they recorded the total worth a shot


----------



## durafish

So nothing tomorrow?


----------



## BBC co

i think Boston will be plowable think hes talking about ct totals i really have not looked at all just been dealing with whats here and deal with the rest when it comes

love this video this state really needs to rethink their snow management



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=907723695939513


----------



## BBC co

national gaurd called in to Weymouth to help with clearing http://www.myfoxboston.com/clip/11124884/national-guard-clearing-snow-on-the-south-shore


----------



## BBC co

This was the GFS from the 6z 6 hour snowfall for 102 hours out so sunday new model is running now its not out that far yet will post it in as few


----------



## BBC co

Well new GFS is showing the heavy hourly snow fall more north this run for sun still early. as well as stretching up to Portland Maine with heavy snow which was not in last run.








Today thru fri looks like 3-4" or some thing looking at the NAM up to 2" today / 6 pm tomorrow on up to another 3"

BOSTON (CBS) -Words NOT overheard between fellow commuters and office workers in Boston today: "Ooh look, it's snowing outside." Words actually heard: "(Censored)."
It's getting old - fast. "Snow" has become the dirtiest of four-letter words as of late, conjuring up feelings of anxiety, anger and pain. Unfortunately, it is my duty to inform you that there is more coming. More long commutes, more overgrown gigantic piles of snow, more back pain from shoveling.
Mother Nature is seriously pissed off. . . is it something we said? What did we do to deserve this, why us? While the rest of the country has enjoyed early tastes of spring, we have had NO breaks. Temperatures have been below average for a stunning 17 straight days. Snow has fallen on 14 of those 17 days, totaling 77.4" in the city of Boston.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## oreo_n2

Heres a good one for you... one of the residential driveways i do, has seemed to have mysteriously moving snow banks. Thought it was weird, doubting my own memory banks. 
I went for a final clean up Tues morning and it had just been plowed... i hadn't much sleep so i was starting to wonder if i did it and blacked out the memory. I called the owner to make sure i was seeing it right and hadnt been replaced. He said i am his only plow and he isnt paying anyone else. 

So here in Nashua, there is a vigilante plow running around... and not getting paid for this house at least.


----------



## BBC co

oreo_n2;1955486 said:


> Heres a good one for you... one of the residential driveways i do, has seemed to have mysteriously moving snow banks. Thought it was weird, doubting my own memory banks.
> I went for a final clean up Tues morning and it had just been plowed... i hadn't much sleep so i was starting to wonder if i did it and blacked out the memory. I called the owner to make sure i was seeing it right and hadnt been replaced. He said i am his only plow and he isnt paying anyone else.
> 
> So here in Nashua, there is a vigilante plow running around... and not getting paid for this house at least.


sounds like a new plow or someone practicing or drunk lol.. I dont drop the plow unless money is gonna fly in my window :laughing:


----------



## JCPM

oreo_n2;1955486 said:


> Heres a good one for you... one of the residential driveways i do, has seemed to have mysteriously moving snow banks. Thought it was weird, doubting my own memory banks.
> I went for a final clean up Tues morning and it had just been plowed... i hadn't much sleep so i was starting to wonder if i did it and blacked out the memory. I called the owner to make sure i was seeing it right and hadnt been replaced. He said i am his only plow and he isnt paying anyone else.
> 
> So here in Nashua, there is a vigilante plow running around... and not getting paid for this house at least.


Lol. Reminds me of about 6-7 years ago a helped bail a friend out who had two trucks to down and I plowed the wrong driveway for him. I couldn't tell because none of the houses were clearly marked on the whole road. Someone got plowed out for free


----------



## BBC co

NORWOOD, Mass. - Malcolm Butler intercepted Tom Brady's Chevrolet Colorado on Tuesday afternoon. The truck originally was presented to the New England Patriots quarterback for winning Super Bowl XLIX MVP honors, but Brady passed it down to the rookie cornerback, who made the game-winning interception. It's not like Brady needs a new midsize pickup truck, anyway. "We had a meeting, and (Brady) was just like, 'Congratulations on the big play, and you can get the keys to that truck,' " Butler recalled. "And I was just like, 'Thank you.' "Tom's a great guy for doing that. I couldn't have done all of it without my teammates. I'm just thankful for having the truck." Butler accepted the keys to his brand-new red pickup at Clay Chevrolet. Butler's had a busy week since becoming an overnight celebrity. He went to Disneyland with Patriots wide receiver Julian Edelman on Monday, joined his teammates in their victory parade around Boston on Wednesday and presented Sunday night at the Grammys. He has one more parade to take part in before he finally can relax. "I've got a parade back at home that my hometown's having for me, but after that, just spend time with the family and get back to work training," Butler said about his offseason plans. Butler has traveled across the country and back, but he said the most fun he's had since winning the Super Bowl was celebrating with his teammates after the game. The shy rookie from Vicksburg, Miss., said his life has changed a lot since he picked off Russell Wilson's pass at the 1-yard line, and he's just trying to get through all the hoopla. "It's something new, and I'm not really with all of the attention, but I just gotta do what I gotta do and just enjoy it," Butler said. Butler came to the Patriots on a tryout basis, then latched on as an undrafted free agent last offseason, but he won't let what might be the greatest play in Super Bowl history define his career. "I don't want just one play to describe me as a player," Butler said. "I got more to prove. Just stay humble about it. I gotta get back to work soon. I gotta get ready for the season, so I don't have much time to play.

Read more at: http://nesn.com/2015/02/malcolm-butler-tom-brady-said-congratulations-get-the-keys-to-that-truck/


----------



## aclawn

GFS snow storm little north NH&MAINE HAMMERTIME!weekend.








EURO blizzard for everyone


----------



## aclawn

Still forecasting a coating-2" of snow Tomorrow-early Fri. This is not a major storm. 2-4" possible in SE MA.thurs&fri.

weekend for mass.not 30" but 6-12" posible blizzard cond. boston


----------



## aclawn




----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1955587 said:


> Still forecasting a coating-2" of snow Tomorrow-early Fri. This is not a major storm. 2-4" possible in SE MA.thurs&fri.
> 
> weekend for mass.not 30" but 6-12" posible blizzard cond. boston


Ac:what are we looking at for Ffld county thus weekend?


----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;1955598 said:


> Ac:what are we looking at for Ffld county thus weekend?


Will know little more tomorrow little far still.


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1955587 said:


> Still forecasting a coating-2" of snow Tomorrow-early Fri. This is not a major storm. 2-4" possible in SE MA.thurs&fri.
> 
> weekend for mass.not 30" but 6-12" posible blizzard cond. boston


Ac:what are we looking at for Ffld county thus weekend?


----------



## aclawn

Good news -- The (Thursday & Friday) continues to look less impressive on the latest guidance, which means Boston and southern New England may be spared from the worst, and have more time to clean up. The next problem comes in for the weekend as we watch a similar storm... This time, that region may not be so lucky. No point in going into detail now, but another clipper will dive down on Saturday and blow up offshore, threatening Philadelphia to Boston with snow.
ow.ly/ITJVl


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1955610 said:


> Good news -- The (Thursday & Friday) continues to look less impressive on the latest guidance, which means Boston and southern New England may be spared from the worst, and have more time to clean up. The next problem comes in for the weekend as we watch a similar storm... This time, that region may not be so lucky. No point in going into detail now, but another clipper will dive down on Saturday and blow up offshore, threatening Philadelphia to Boston with snow.
> ow.ly/ITJVl


Does not look like we will be seeing the brunt of that storm?


----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;1955624 said:


> Does not look like we will be seeing the brunt of that storm?


Not tomorrow d-2", but the weekend look like a hit my quest CT 4-8" MA look like a 6-12" with NH blizzard cond.4-8" still early.imo


----------



## vlc

Ugh. Got to push back some more piles tomorrow. My bobcat is getting a workout this winter. 

And stupid me offered to shovel off 2 of my neighbors roofs for nothing. Why can't I just keep my mouth shut?


----------



## ProEnterprises

Im hoping the rest of the year stays small for the 4 weeks that we have left. I'm pretty burned out.


----------



## BBC co

ouch on the shoveling and good thing you got a bobcat lol was it you that got it last winter?
we got around 2" here today i think out of nowhere 
so if we get another few tmmrw i think south shore ne gets 3 thats not to bad no one here will complain about a light storm atm and a lil more cleaning time or sleeping time haha


----------



## BBC co

aclawn;1955631 said:


> Not tomorrow d-2", but the weekend look like a hit my quest CT 4-8" MA look like a 6-12" with NH blizzard cond.4-8" still early.imo


you got gfs euro nam? snow total maps at all. or a link to them for this run GREarth is still running its snow maps zzz


----------



## BBC co

Just seen the National Guard out in Hingham shoveling with no coats on wesport :salute: Go support the troops buy em hot chocolates or boxes of joe if you see them out. God Bless These Troops sheet has hit the fan and they are right there












__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153133966183689


----------



## vlc

BBC co;1955662 said:


> ouch on the shoveling and good thing you got a bobcat lol was it you that got it last winter?
> we got around 2" here today i think out of nowhere
> so if we get another few tmmrw i think south shore ne gets 3 thats not to bad no one here will complain about a light storm atm and a lil more cleaning time or sleeping time haha


Yeah that was me. Haha! I try to get something every year that will make life a little easier. This year was the xv2.


----------



## BBC co

ya gz to that combination stress reduced by half i'm sure lol you keeping an eye on all the cats fluids suck to lose that to not checking sheit


----------



## ADMSWELDING

vlc;1955642 said:


> Ugh. Got to push back some more piles tomorrow. My bobcat is getting a workout this winter.
> 
> And stupid me offered to shovel off 2 of my neighbors roofs for nothing. Why can't I just keep my mouth shut?


I shoveled off my neighbors the other night for $500 paid guys $100 bucks a piece for there time i made $300.


----------



## BBC co

really were those resi roofs? i get calls for roofs i never do em


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1955665 said:


> you got gfs euro nam? snow total maps at all. or a link to them for this run GREarth is still running its snow maps zzz


BBC just sign haven't ck i'll look


----------



## aclawn

18z GFS ensemble 









not much change


----------



## aclawn

can't win if u don't play.


----------



## BBC co

that sayin only 4"?


----------



## aclawn

yep it's look like 4-8" closer to the cape and coast higher amount.IMO

THIS FACEBOOK CHART MAKE ME LOL LOOK WHAT THE GUY OUTLINE "THIS IS THE EURO" THE EURO IS NOT FREE. European Center for Medium range Weather Forecasting ITS 7 DAY FORCAST


----------



## BillyRgn

BBC co;1955776 said:


> really were those resi roofs? i get calls for roofs i never do em


I never do roofs either, not covered by a snow insurance policy and it would be astronomical to get a policy that does, leave that stuff to the roofers


----------



## BBC co

ya i used to do em when i was a roofer but were all flat commercials, i'd drop 500 on snow rakes if there is that much money in resis tho


----------



## aclawn

PAID EURO









FREE EURO


----------



## BBC co

*Quincy gets OK to dump snow in ocean

Published 7:29 AM EST Feb 11, 2015*

http://www.wcvb.com/news/quincy-get...WCVB Channel 5 Boston - wcvb5&linkId=12286670
https://www.facebook.com/wcvb5/photos/a.102575809444.88706.68174059444/10153103096379445/?type=1

rofl @ tis comment haha

Dominic Musto Lol. You People are crazy. Japan dumped a nuclear reactor in the ocean and nobody cares. But snow in the Harbah, Fahk Noooo. Lol


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1955820 said:


> *Quincy gets OK to dump snow in ocean
> 
> Published 7:29 AM EST Feb 11, 2015*
> 
> http://www.wcvb.com/news/quincy-get...WCVB Channel 5 Boston - wcvb5&linkId=12286670


 Gov. 
GETTING DESPERATE that's a first for me


----------



## aclawn

Bbc it's kind the same as the snow melting going on at the farm it's goes in sewer.

BBC if it LOW STAY IN OR GOES OUT TRU PHILLY, WERE IN THE S--T HOUSE WEEKEND


----------



## BBC co

ya but they are dumping snow in the ocean off the dirtiest or close to dirtiest most traveled oil soaked road and all sorts of other shiet they just spent a billion dollars to clean the area of water they are dumping it into. they built water treatment plants to fix the water here now are just compromising 20 yrs of investments and destroying the area imo, it's a closed bay the **** is gonna ruin the beaches and fishing


----------



## ProEnterprises

Any.idea on what we will be seeing in Ct.now on Saturday or Tuesday?


----------



## aclawn

bbc the 18z nam is callng for ur area 12" this weekend


----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;1955835 said:


> Any.idea on what we will be seeing in Ct.now on Saturday or Tuesday?


tues could b rain for us


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1955834 said:


> ya but they are dumping snow in the ocean off the dirtiest or close to dirtiest most traveled oil soaked road and all sorts of other shiet they just spent a billion dollars to clean the area of water they are dumping it into. they built water treatment plants to fix the water here now are just compromising 20 yrs of investments and destroying the area imo, it's a closed bay the **** is gonna ruin the beaches and fishing


tru im against dumping in ocean, why cant they put snow melter at sewer treatment plant melt snow there.


----------



## BBC co

ya a snow melter at this point is a small price to pay rather then *** up the eco system i hope my town does not do that to our bay area 

ya the models seem all over the place for the weekend gfs has gone way north have not seen euro but still way out not worried about it still avoiding calls from last storms mess


----------



## aclawn




----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

Middle next week another major snowstorm!no fluff with this one


----------



## aclawn

Hull,MA.


----------



## aclawn

ROCKLAND,MA.


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1956047 said:


> Middle next week another major snowstorm!no fluff with this one


What are you seeing?


----------



## BBC co

ProEnterprises;1956067 said:


> What are you seeing?


the end of the world lol


----------



## ProEnterprises

BBC co;1956070 said:


> the end of the world lol


Come on, seriously? Already?


----------



## aclawn

no houses on my street,it's a snow farm now, type of animals snowmobile lol


----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;1956067 said:


> What are you seeing?


a little to far for the 17th looks like rain line is close for S-SWCT COAST. today look d-to 2" max,for weekend so far about 3-5" will know more later or tomorrow.

17TH


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1956093 said:


> a little to far. today look d-to 2" max,for weekend so far about 3-5" will know more later or tomorrow.


Yeah, the weekend does not look to be too bad for us. Sorry for being a pest. The anxiety of these storms is killing me. I saw that next weeks storm could be rain. I guess that is just wishful thinking though...


----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;1956095 said:


> Yeah, the weekend does not look to be too bad for us. Sorry for being a pest. The anxiety of these storms is killing me. I saw that next weeks storm could be rain. I guess that is just wishful thinking though...


Danbury is in the 3-5" for weekend but could change, for today d-2"


----------



## linckeil

ProEnterprises;1956095 said:


> Yeah, the weekend does not look to be too bad for us. Sorry for being a pest. The anxiety of these storms is killing me. I saw that next weeks storm could be rain. I guess that is just wishful thinking though...


pro - are you new to new engalnd? or new to plowing? this is just the way it goes. no one really has a good idea about what is going to happen until 24 hours or so before the event, and even then nothing is guaranteed. all you can do is be prepared when something is forecasted to happen. you may get a foot, you may get a dusting - just be prepared. thats the game.


----------



## ProEnterprises

linckeil;1956104 said:


> pro - are you new to new engalnd? or new to plowing? this is just the way it goes. no one really has a good idea about what is going to happen until 24 hours or so before the event, and even then nothing is guaranteed. all you can do is be prepared when something is forecasted to happen. you may get a foot, you may get a dusting - just be prepared. thats the game.


New? Nope. Ive been in this my whole life. I just have alot going on this year.


----------



## JCPM

ProEnterprises;1956123 said:


> New? Nope. Ive been in this my whole life. I just have alot going on this year.


Yeah I hear ya. Ive been doing this for a long time as well but this year has been the most stressful for me. I actually have the least amount of accounts I've ever had but life is just busier than it's ever been. With a houseful of kids with ever expanding activities, my wife going back to school and trying organize the sale of another business I own the snow plowing feels like more of a burden than anything, even though it still pays for everything. Lol


----------



## BBC co

*Anyone in the Boston are need a bobcat with operator to move pile or push backs?*


----------



## Snow Lord

BBC co;1956177 said:


> *Anyone in the Boston are need a bobcat with operator to move pile or push backs?*


In Cambridge and our cat is in the shop for repairs until Saturday. Might need to hit you up. What are you charging hourly?


----------



## BBC co

message me your number can give u a call


----------



## BBC co

Crazy

N.J. sending snow-fighting equipment north as Massachusetts prepares for major storm
on February 12, 2015 at 12:51 PM

http://www.nj.com/traffic/index.ssf...ts_prepares_for_major_storm.html#incart_river


----------



## BBC co




----------



## durafish

More the better at this point, already tired but I'd rather be tired with money. Detailing the trucks so it should be a plowable storm.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## NLMCT

anyone need help for this upcoming storm.. plenty of experience... if your looking for a drive in ct pm me or text me 203-780-1891


----------



## BBC co

BBC co;1956177 said:


> *Anyone in the Boston area or south shore need a bobcat with operator to move piles or push backs?*


wesport WILL TRAVEL


----------



## aclawn

BBC we got our big D today at duchess lol


----------



## BBC co

picking up here been snowing all day since b4 sunup


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1956564 said:


> picking up here been snowing all day since b4 sunup


Yep i see on radar
http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


----------



## NLMCT

anyone need help for this upcoming storm.. plenty of experience skid steer experience ... if your looking for a driver in ct pm me or text me 203-780-1891


----------



## aclawn

BERNIE VIDEO
ow.ly/IY97o


----------



## aclawn

aclawn;1955631 said:


> not tomorrow d-2", but the weekend look like a hit my quest ct 4-8" ma look like a 6-12" with nh blizzard cond.4-8" still early.imo


He must of read my post from yesterday THE ONLY DIFF. I DON'T MAKE THE MONEY HE MAKE. Lol


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

Swct we mite get a 1" overnight. NAM
StnID: bRIDGEPORT CT Profile Thermal Adjust: 0.0 Cloud RH threshold: 85% Average Hourly Sounding: NO

Date/---hour----FHr---Wind----SfcT---Ptyps---SR |Snow||Sleet|| FZRA|| QPF CumSR|TotSN||TotPL||TotZR|| TQPF S%| I%| L%
150212/2100Z 9 24005KT 32.4F SNOW 19:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.007 16:1| 0.4|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.02 90| 0| 10
150212/2200Z 10 26006KT 32.3F SNOW 23:1| 0.4|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.017 19:1| 0.8|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.04 100| 0| 0
150212/2300Z 11 31013KT 32.3F SNOW 23:1| 0.6|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.024 20:1| 1.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.06 100| 0| 0
150213/0000Z 12 32013KT 29.9F SNOW 12:1| 0.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.017 19:1| 1.5|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.08 100| 0| 0
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------+---+---
150213/0100Z 13 31012KT 27.9F SNOW 12:1| 0.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.013 18:1| 1.7|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.09 100| 0| 0
150213/0200Z 14 32016KT 24.9F SNOW 10:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.004 18:1| 1.7|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.10 100| 0| 0


----------



## SnowFakers

hope track goes north and an easy 3inches for me!!!


----------



## NLMCT

SnowFakers;1956632 said:


> hope track goes north and an easy 3inches for me!!!


i hope someone in ct needs help so i can work


----------



## vlc

Anyone have a door for a t190 they want to sell me? It's so cold!


----------



## leigh

vlc;1956667 said:


> Anyone have a door for a t190 they want to sell me? It's so cold!


I had the opposite last night,Had to turn heat way down in my 773,I was sweating,sorry!:yow!:


----------



## MSsnowplowing

NLMCT;1956634 said:


> i hope someone in ct needs help so i can work


if your close to a big mall just show up and ask if they need help plowing.
Chrystal mall in waterford for example. Or call one of the big companies, they usually need people.


----------



## BBC co

i need help hiding from people


----------



## NLMCT

http://hartford.craigslist.org/lab/4868091468.html
Well this guy got screwed


----------



## BBC co

Blizzard watches are up for coastal MA, the Mid Coast and Downeast ME. These could be raised to blizzard warnings by tomorrow......
Winds will be very strong.... gust of 80-85 will be possible along the New England southeast and eastern coast, especially for Cape Ann, Cape Cod, and Nantucket. With gust of 50-60 mph possible inland. Wind gust of 40-50 mph will be possible for places like DC, The Jersey Shore, and Long Island. I think wind will be a very big deal in this event.
Temperatures will be plunging on Sunday...leading to life threaten wind chills.
The GFS and NAM are tracking farther north than the Euro...But there has been a trend to the southwest...have to see if this trend continues.
The storm will act like the other clippers we've seen this winter snow with some squalls for New York State, Pennsylvania, and into the Mid Atlantic. But once the Clipper gets offshore things change in a big way. I think we will see a band of heavy snow develop over Northern New Jersey and into New England.
At this time the rapid intensification looks to happen east to northeast of Chatham MA. This would allow for sufficient snowfall from Boston and up into Downeast Maine, back into New Hampshire with somewhat lesser amounts south of Boston to Nantucket.
I'm not changing my first blush amounts of 8-12+ inches for eastern MA including Boston, with amounts of 12-15+ for Mid Coast and Downeast Maine. 6+ is possible for parts of CT, RH and the Cape and Nantucket. I'm not sure how far west the snow shield will expand west...but it could make it into parts of New York State.
At this point, the storm looks to intensify just a bit too far to the east to bring super heavy snow to most of Connecticut and Rhode Island. But it could still be a plowable amount. NYC looks like 3+ inches.
For those in Eastern MA especially Boston to Maine..... start getting prepared. power outages are possible and at least surface blizzard conditions from blowing snow are quite possible..... also if you have snow on your roof...do me a favor and have it removed.
All of this is based on how I see things trending and unfolding at this time.....but all of this could change....But I feel the situation warrants what I'm posted .... I would rather be wrong than have you unprepared.
I will post again after the 00z runs.


----------



## BBC co

NLMCT;1956861 said:


> http://hartford.craigslist.org/lab/4868091468.html
> Well this guy got screwed


we can truck all Bostons snow to those address' for a fee lol


----------



## BBC co

00z running


----------



## BBC co

nam looks good for boston 19" ish


----------



## vlc

leigh;1956789 said:


> I had the opposite last night,Had to turn heat way down in my 773,I was sweating,sorry!:yow!:


Hahahaha SHUT UP!


----------



## mwalsh9152

I had a dream last night that it got warm and rained on the overnight, and that the snow pack was down to less than six inches when I looked outside when I woke up.....if only that dream could be a reality


----------



## aclawn

looks like totals r going up for some parts of CT 6+ shifting a ting south


----------



## BBC co

both NAM and GFS showing that boston is in for it on the 06 Z run


----------



## aclawn

BBC MAINE precip. 1.4" at 15/1 another 2'er, blizzard w/40-70 mph wind gusts, temps falling from 20°F


----------



## BBC co

ya they can have the extra this time lol still time for it to decide it wants to erase Boston off the map tho 
VLC u betta find a door or may die of frost bite lol








Blizzard conditions still possible across east-coastal Massachusetts, especially during the day Sunday when there is the potential of hurricane force wind gusts across Cape Ann and Cape Cod.
The following updates were made to the forecast:
- Coastal Flood Watch has been posted for the east-coastline of MA, including Nantucket
- Blizzard Watch was expanded to include all of Essex County MA
- Winter Storm Watch expanded into Northeast CT
- Storm watch for all waters
We'll have further updates as the forecast gets refined.
Don't forget you can always see our snowfall forecast and probabilities at the following:
http://www.weather.gov/box/winter


----------



## unhcp

Better get your bread and milk!


----------



## BBC co

unhcp;1957057 said:


> Better get your bread and milk!


hahaha at this point if i didnt have a plow i'd be on a vacation somewhere far away with room service nvm the store lol


----------



## JCPM

BBC co;1956818 said:


> i need help hiding from people


Ha! Me too! I pretend my phone dies during the storm because too many of my friends/family will rely on calling me instead of buying another truck or machine. #handleyourbusiness


----------



## SnowFakers

I like 4-6. good total for me


----------



## BBC co

JCPM;1957075 said:


> Ha! Me too! I pretend my phone dies during the storm because too many of my friends/family will rely on calling me instead of buying another truck or machine. #handleyourbusiness


I find it hard to hide tho when they follow you home. I leave my phone at home i go do my route then will deal with the phone then the emails i get to like 3 days later, so many roof snow removal requests no time to even look at roofs trying to deal with snow banks at new customer houses that plow hacks have aborted after making complete messes of the drives


----------



## AC2717

JCPM;1957075 said:


> Ha! Me too! I pretend my phone dies during the storm because too many of my friends/family will rely on calling me instead of buying another truck or machine. #handleyourbusiness


:laughing: #doyourjob!
give them that and say the patriots did it!payup


----------



## NLMCT

*skid steer rental*

just curious if anyone in ct would rent me there skid steer for about 3 hours to clear some snow from my house pm or text me with rate 2037801891


----------



## aclawn

NLMCT;1957210 said:


> just curious if anyone in ct would rent me there skid steer for about 3 hours to clear some snow from my house pm or text me with rate 2037801891


what town ur in


----------



## NLMCT

aclawn;1957274 said:


> what town ur in


terryville .... id gladly drive down where ever to go pick it up


----------



## BBC co

jason pmd u


----------



## NLMCT

BBC co;1957311 said:


> jason pmd u


i didnt recieve any pms ??


----------



## BBC co

NLMCT;1957313 said:


> i didnt recieve any pms ??


j&j not u  srry funny tho its for the same thing your lookin for lol


----------



## NLMCT

BBC co;1957319 said:


> j&j not u  srry funny tho its for the same thing your lookin for lol


ooooh ok gotcha thanks


----------



## leigh

Got in from another wonderful night of moving snow and just checked forecasts.What in the world happened to tues-weds storm? It's totally gone lol!


----------



## fireside

No it just the normal model runs in than out. Trending more toward rain as of this morning.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## Snow Lord

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA
101 PM EST FRI FEB 13 2015

...BLIZZARD CONDITIONS POSSIBLE THIS WEEKEND ACROSS THE EAST AND
SOUTHEAST COASTLINE OF MASSACHUSETTS...

MAZ005-013-014-017-018-020-021-023-026-RIZ002>007-140215-
/O.CON.KBOX.WS.A.0007.150214T2000Z-150216T0000Z/
CENTRAL MIDDLESEX MA-WESTERN NORFOLK MA-SOUTHEAST MIDDLESEX MA-
NORTHERN BRISTOL MA-WESTERN PLYMOUTH MA-SOUTHERN BRISTOL MA-
SOUTHERN PLYMOUTH MA-DUKES MA-NORTHERN MIDDLESEX MA-
SOUTHEAST PROVIDENCE RI-WESTERN KENT RI-EASTERN KENT RI-
BRISTOL RI-WASHINGTON RI-NEWPORT RI-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...FRAMINGHAM...LOWELL...FOXBORO...
NORWOOD...CAMBRIDGE...TAUNTON...BROCKTON...FALL RIVER...
NEW BEDFORD...MATTAPOISETT...VINEYARD HAVEN...AYER...PROVIDENCE...
WEST GREENWICH...WARWICK...BRISTOL...NARRAGANSETT...WESTERLY...
NEWPORT
101 PM EST FRI FEB 13 2015

...WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY AFTERNOON
THROUGH SUNDAY EVENING...

* LOCATIONS...CENTRAL AND EASTERN MASSACHUSETTS AWAY FROM THE
COAST AS WELL AS ALL OF RHODE ISLAND.

* HAZARD TYPES...PERIODS OF HEAVY SNOW AND GUSTY WINDS.

** SNOW ACCUMULATIONS...6 TO 10 INCHES.*

* TIMING...LATE SATURDAY INTO SUNDAY EVENING.

* IMPACTS...PERIODS OF HEAVY SNOW WILL MAKE TRAVEL CONDITIONS
SLIPPERY AND LEAD TO LOW VISIBILITIES. GUSTY WINDS AND BLOWING
SNOW COULD LEAD TO ROOF COLLAPSES ON AREA ROOFS NOT CLEARED
FROM PREVIOUS SNOWS.

* WINDS...NORTH 20 TO 30 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 60 MPH.

* VISIBILITIES...ONE HALF MILE AT TIMES.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER STORM WATCH IS ISSUED FOR THE POTENTIAL OF MORE THAN 6
INCHES OF SNOW. PLAN TO HAVE TRAVEL COMPLETED LATE SATURDAY
AFTERNOON.

I really hope it's only 6-10. We are running out of places to put this crap. If it goes as high as 18, I think tonight is the last night to relax.


----------



## NLMCT

*skid steer rental*

just curious if anyone in ct would rent me there skid steer for about 3 hours to clear some snow from my house pm or text me with rate 2037801891


----------



## Tyler259

Looking forward to another 3-5 inch storm for fairfield county ct.


----------



## NLMCT

no one for a skid steer rental ???


----------



## BBC co

anyone think flushing the oil in a bobcat motor that is hydrolocked is worth a try


----------



## fireside

Flushing will do nothing. Why is it hydro locked? If it's fuel you need to pull the injectors to drain it off


----------



## ProEnterprises

Any new updates in this storm for Ct, or are we still in the 3 to 5" for Fairfield County?


----------



## Kcorey

Wanna sell it? I buy broken non running machines



BBC co;1957460 said:


> anyone think flushing the oil in a bobcat motor that is hydrolocked is worth a try


----------



## leigh

ProEnterprises;1957537 said:


> Any new updates in this storm for Ct, or are we still in the 3 to 5" for Fairfield County?


A winter weather advisory for Fairfield county,winter storm warning for New Haven County.Looks like 5" or so.Not much of a difference,4,5,6.Nice weekend no stress push!


----------



## BBC co

it's not mine. It died slowly and then wouldn't start till it hydro locked


----------



## BBC co

he got it running but its running real hard though


----------



## BBC co

it stalled 30 seconds to a minute after running 

ford said to put a cetane booster in it and anti gel ?

hes gonna pull the injectors


----------



## Kcorey

Fuel is probably gelled up. I use diesel 911 works well put it in the garage if u can for the night



BBC co;1957553 said:


> it stalled 30 seconds to a minute after running
> 
> ford said to put a cetane booster in it and anti gel ?
> 
> hes gonna pull the injectors


----------



## mwalsh9152

if it hydro locked it could have bent the rods, which could be why it runs rough


----------



## BBC co

was hoping seeing it did not make any horrific noises before dying it did not grenade it garage and diesel 911 got it


----------



## mwalsh9152

he might get lucky


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1957460 said:


> anyone think flushing the oil in a bobcat motor that is hydrolocked is worth a try


BBC DID A SEARCH FOUND THIS SEE IF IT MITE HELP U.
If the engine is suspected to have a hydrolock. The best thing to do is remove the injectors then rotate the engine. If there is a hydrolock, you will see coolant come out of the injector hole. I would first remove the fuel lines from the front and rear of the head and blow out the fuel in the head before removing injectors.

Hydrolock occurs when a fluid enters the cylinder head. In my case, it was oil. But it can happen with water if you're prone to driving your vehicle through creeks and such. Fluids don't compress like a gas. So your piston can't move in the direction that would ordinarily result in compression. And the piston can't move in the other direction because of the vacuum that exists in the cylinder head. So it becomes stuck. And if this happens while things are in motion, it can lead to some very serious engine damage.

I removed the glow plugs and turn it a couple of turns using the pipe wrench technique. See oil come out or try and spin the motor with the starter before putting the glow plugs back in , if you got oil out of it by just turning with a wrench then I could pretty much guarentee you still have oil in the cylinder , I'd getting it spinning with the glow plugs out as it is much easier to spin and will really blow all the oil out , and if it still doesn't spin freely and after confirming the starter and battery are good you would mostly likely have damaged a rod when you tried to start it with oil in the cylinder


----------



## Kcorey

If he pulls the injectors your going to have to bleed the whole fuel system. Not sure if you are aware / familiar with that


----------



## fordtruck661

NLMCT;1957443 said:


> no one for a skid steer rental ???


You could go down to city true value on rt6 in Bristol they rent them.

http://www.citytruevalue.com/jar/EarthMovingEquipment.php


----------



## aclawn

Kcorey;1957579 said:


> If he pulls the injectors your going to have to bleed the whole fuel system. Not sure if you are aware / familiar with that


Not familiar i ask a friend and copy and paste.has never happen to me.


----------



## aclawn

southward


----------



## BBC co

thanks aclawn


----------



## BBC co

1.3 that 20 " at 1:15?


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1957634 said:


> southward


What does that put Fairfield County at? 6" total accumulation?


----------



## BBC co

6 or a lil more i think if i looking in right place


----------



## Evil Diesel

It is what it will be. I'll push it off the road. I have plowed so many years for my local town with a pickup. This year I bought an f800 to help out the pickup. Thank god I did. Love the muscle on the route pushing back the banks. Now the pickup just does clean up.


----------



## BBC co

that's awesome Evil, thats like my dream lol. you know any one that may need bobcat work at all next few days or anyone else gotta recoop repair costs on the cat


----------



## Evil Diesel

BBC co;1957656 said:


> that's awesome Evil, thats like my dream lol. you know any one that may need bobcat work at all next few days or anyone else gotta recoop repair costs on the cat


I might have some need for a skid steer But would have to check with the resi division


----------



## aclawn

wow, storm possibility dates 17th-23rd-26th-2nd,one crazy yrs that for sure, record r going be broken all over east coast.


----------



## Evil Diesel

This snow is just stupid in se mass. I have never had this volume in such a short time. Mother nature is pissed off!!!!


----------



## Evil Diesel

I'll take it though. I have the ability to push it back.


----------



## BBC co

what would be suspect for gas in the oil in the cat


----------



## atvriderinmass

I like the smaller storms, i have about 50 drives at $20 a piece it''s cheap but never lost a customer.  Still have room to push it back with the little Ranger. Bring it!


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

atvriderinmass;1957682 said:


> I like the smaller storms, i have about 50 drives at $20 a piece it''s cheap but never lost a customer.  Still have room to push it back with the little Ranger. Bring it!


u charge 20 a drive way no matter what falls????? OMG and u live near BOSTON Oo so after taxes gas adn ins that like 5 a driveway?


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1957675 said:


> what would be suspect for gas in the oil in the cat


could have some water or gas in tank,i think that why when it sit for while it start run ok and then it lock up once gas or water mixes with diesel, hard on the compression.taking a wild quess


----------



## JCPM

BBC co;1957684 said:


> u charge 20 a drive way no matter what falls????? OMG and u live near BOSTON Oo so after taxes gas adn ins that like 5 a driveway?


Lol. I didn't want to be the first to say something. I won't drop my blade for less then $40 per driveway. I average around $50-60. There's a lot of work out there. No need to short change yourself.


----------



## BBC co

JCPM;1957689 said:


> Lol. I didn't want to be the first to say something. I won't drop my blade for less then $40 per driveway. I average around $50-60. There's a lot of work out there. No need to short change yourself.


my minimum that i can operate on is a 10 per inch minimum no breaks straight up

i dont charge any other way and i dont care if people dont like it i'd never leave my house for a 20 $ driveway thats insane


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

NWS warns about wind potential in CT/MA/NH: "Trees & Tree limbs could be knocked down & minor structural damage to homes is possible"


----------



## BBC co

good to know will bring the chainsaw


----------



## fordtruck661

How people deal with snow down here in CT. http://www.nbcconnecticut.com/weath...-291911111.html?_osource=SocialFlowFB_CTBrand


----------



## BBC co

fordtruck661;1957735 said:


> How people deal with snow down here in CT. http://www.nbcconnecticut.com/weath...-291911111.html?_osource=SocialFlowFB_CTBrand


fuunnnyyyyyy sheet


----------



## BBC co

latest weather report must watch lol



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10205083551161923


----------



## theSnowMiser

JCPM;1957075 said:


> Ha! Me too! I pretend my phone dies during the storm because too many of my friends/family will rely on calling me instead of buying another truck or machine. #handleyourbusiness


Im with you. I go jungle mode. My phone gets stashed so customers cant ask me when we are coming...


----------



## Bison

If there's gas in the oil of your cat and it's a diesel. My guess is someone put gas in the fuel tank , that would also be how it hydrolocked. If its a gas engine machine then the float probably stuck and gas ran into the motor causing it to hydrolock.


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1957781 said:


> latest weather report must watch lol
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10205083551161923


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BBC co

aclawn;1957876 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


lol ya i lmao @ that one here is his next one more detailed lo
l



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10205084789752887



watch this one too this is a funny one rofl 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=662470270456768


----------



## SnowFakers

BBC what you seeing for southern CT?


----------



## BBC co

last i seen was like 6 inches maybe more i have not looked yet this morning still half asleep going to do some estimates and grab a coffee will look after that


----------



## SnowFakers

BBC co;1957906 said:


> last i seen was like 6 inches maybe more i have not looked yet this morning still half asleep going to do some estimates and grab a coffee will look after that


10-4, appreciate any info you have. Thanks


----------



## ProEnterprises

SnowFakers;1957910 said:


> 10-4, appreciate any info you have. Thanks


Looks like we are still 4 to 6" in Fairfield County. I'm not sure where you are...


----------



## vlc

atvriderinmass;1957682 said:


> I like the smaller storms, i have about 50 drives at $20 a piece it''s cheap but never lost a customer.  Still have room to push it back with the little Ranger. Bring it!


Whoa! You want to plow all my driveways at 20 bucks a pop? I'll make a killing and never leave my couch!


----------



## quigleysiding

No..No.. I need him to do my drives . My truck isn't back from the trans shop.:angry:


----------



## SnowFakers

ProEnterprises;1957912 said:


> Looks like we are still 4 to 6" in Fairfield County. I'm not sure where you are...


New Haven county


----------



## abbe

quigleysiding;1957961 said:


> No..No.. I need him to do my drives . My truck isn't back from the trans shop.:angry:


Where'd you send it?


----------



## aclawn

NH COUNTY total are a bit more 5-8" with blizzard warming.
FFLD COUNTY is at 3-6" with some wind.
IMO these total are in the low side to much cold in ratio r going be high maybe like 15/1 ffld cty 
look like 8"+, nh cty 10"+ 

StnID:Sikorsky station Profile Thermal Adjust: 0.0 Cloud RH threshold: 85% Average Hourly Sounding: NO

Date/hour FHr Wind SfcT Ptype SR |Snow||Sleet|| FZRA|| QPF CumSR|TotSN||TotPL||TotZR|| TQPF S%| I%| L%


----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------+---+---
150214/2100Z 15 20011KT 28.7F SNOW 10:1| 0.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.031 10:1| 0.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.03 100| 0| 0
150215/0000Z 18 21007KT 29.0F SNOW 10:1| 0.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.030 10:1| 0.6|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.06 100| 0| 0
150215/0300Z 21 06010KT 28.8F SNOW 10:1| 0.4|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.042 10:1| 1.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.10 100| 0| 0
150215/0600Z 24 30008KT 27.8F SNOW 19:1| 1.9|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.098 14:1| 2.9|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.20 100| 0| 0
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------+---+---
150215/0900Z 27 32013KT 25.6F SNOW 23:1| 3.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.147 18:1| 6.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.35 100| 0| 0
150215/1200Z 30 34028KT 22.0F SNOW 16:1| 2.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.141 17:1| 8.5|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.49 100| 0| 0
150215/1500Z 33 33032KT 17.9F SNOW 6:1| 0.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.033 17:1| 8.7|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.52 100| 0| 0
150215/1800Z 36 33027KT 15.0F 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 17:1| 8.7|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.52 0| 0| 0


----------



## quigleysiding

abbe;1957976 said:


> Where'd you send it?


Sent it to Quaker trans in West Warwick. The trans shop in coventry is where i usually go . They are very good but they where booked up until the 23rd. Called every one in the state and everybody was super busy. They were the only ones that could start it the fastest. Talked to them yesterday and they werent sure if it would be done or not. Tried to call them today. I guess they dont work on sat . :angry:


----------



## Maleko

Hey just realized. This gets me out of Valentines Night out. Woohoo


----------



## ProEnterprises

Maleko;1957995 said:


> Hey just realized. This gets me out of Valentines Night out. Woohoo


What do you think we are getting for our hood?


----------



## Maleko

ProEnterprises;1958021 said:


> What do you think we are getting for our hood?


Im gonna say 4-8". But will be tuff to get actual amounts with all the blowing snow.

Im more worried about the salt freezing solid in my sander with the temps and wind chill. This last quick inch we got the other day the day we had the first below zero wind chill. By the end of my last driveway i salt about 2 hours after loading up with magic it already was freezing up and had to go out and poke it.
Unreal. My strait salt in my 5 gal buckets i keep on my truck were frozen solid blocks of salt. Amazing. 
I like to keep the salt in my truck during the storm for weight and if i need to use it since the supply guy is closed over night etc. i just know its gonna freeze solid. Anyone else worried or have this happen. Happend to me with both magic and strait salt


----------



## aclawn

Pro for ur area look like 3-5" S- Swct and Western ct is on the light side.
I-91 on east hammertime!


----------



## vlc

Maleko;1958043 said:


> Im gonna say 4-8". But will be tuff to get actual amounts with all the blowing snow.
> 
> Im more worried about the salt freezing solid in my sander with the temps and wind chill. This last quick inch we got the other day the day we had the first below zero wind chill. By the end of my last driveway i salt about 2 hours after loading up with magic it already was freezing up and had to go out and poke it.
> Unreal. My strait salt in my 5 gal buckets i keep on my truck were frozen solid blocks of salt. Amazing.
> I like to keep the salt in my truck during the storm for weight and if i need to use it since the supply guy is closed over night etc. i just know its gonna freeze solid. Anyone else worried or have this happen. Happend to me with both magic and strait salt


Happened to me twice this season now. I'm using "Ice Warrior" treated salt. My supplier last season doesn't have magic anymore and I didn't feel like stockpiling again because I dropped a couple of my big salt accounts. First time I dumped 6 gallons of windshield washer fluid on it, and the other time, I parked my truck in my parents big garage and aimed a torpedo heater at the spreader.


----------



## JCPM

Maleko;1958043 said:


> Im gonna say 4-8". But will be tuff to get actual amounts with all the blowing snow.
> 
> Im more worried about the salt freezing solid in my sander with the temps and wind chill. This last quick inch we got the other day the day we had the first below zero wind chill. By the end of my last driveway i salt about 2 hours after loading up with magic it already was freezing up and had to go out and poke it.
> Unreal. My strait salt in my 5 gal buckets i keep on my truck were frozen solid blocks of salt. Amazing.
> I like to keep the salt in my truck during the storm for weight and if i need to use it since the supply guy is closed over night etc. i just know its gonna freeze solid. Anyone else worried or have this happen. Happend to me with both magic and strait salt


Yep. My load of Magic was frozen this morning. Went to salt a lot I removed snow from last night and it was all bound up. Luckily Magic chops up pretty easily. If it were straight salt it would've been frozen solid


----------



## abbe

quigleysiding;1957983 said:


> Sent it to Quaker trans in West Warwick. The trans shop in coventry is where i usually go . They are very good but they where booked up until the 23rd. Called every one in the state and everybody was super busy. They were the only ones that could start it the fastest. Talked to them yesterday and they werent sure if it would be done or not. Tried to call them today. I guess they dont work on sat . :angry:


They build a great transmission. Did my dump a few years back. Thing shifts amazing.


----------



## quigleysiding

A +++++ Quaker trans in West Warwick. Called me at 11:00. Said he stayed late last night and finished up my truck. Had to test drive it this am. Said they dont work sat but came in so they could get my truck back to me. I'm sure the $2300 had something to do with it also. But shifts great i wont have to stress out . And it will start making the cash back. One 50.00 drive at a time....


----------



## vlc

quigleysiding;1958107 said:


> A +++++ Quaker trans in West Warwick. Called me at 11:00. Said he stayed late last night and finished up my truck. Had to test drive it this am. Said they dont work sat but came in so they could get my truck back to me. I'm sure the $2300 had something to do with it also. But shifts great i wont have to stress out . And it will start making the cash back. One 50.00 drive at a time....


Awesome! Glad to hear you got it back just in time. Now get some rest and make that $$$! Haha


----------



## JCPM

quigleysiding;1958107 said:


> A +++++ Quaker trans in West Warwick. Called me at 11:00. Said he stayed late last night and finished up my truck. Had to test drive it this am. Said they dont work sat but came in so they could get my truck back to me. I'm sure the $2300 had something to do with it also. But shifts great i wont have to stress out . And it will start making the cash back. One 50.00 drive at a time....


Imagine if it were only a $20 driveway at a time


----------



## quigleysiding

. You never know. I used to do 16 drives in a historical neighborhood for 30 each all rentals for the same owner. Could do them all in about hour and a half. Lost em a few years back but they were a real money maker.


----------



## Citytow

we ran a roadtrip up to Framingham last Sun thru tues.......... we broke even , doesent anyone in 
SE NE have 100 in cash on them for a push ? nothing but negotiations , arbitrations with them nuckleheads . 

we would have been better off bringing a 32' ladder , torches,shovels and golf cleets . cheap bastards . 

got underbidded by 2 contractors by 85.00 per hour . seems as though them boys are pushing for fishkakes ,popcorn ,peanuts n beer . dang.


----------



## Citytow

looking at Georgia on the wx ch now ...LMBO


----------



## SnowFakers

Still thinking like 4-6 for new haven county? Hoping ill be able to hit everyone once and actually get a good night sleep. Was up all last night. dog wasn't feeling well. Concerned


----------



## BBC co




----------



## leigh

SnowFakers;1958243 said:


> Still thinking like 4-6 for new haven county? Hoping ill be able to hit everyone once and actually get a good night sleep. Was up all last night. dog wasn't feeling well. Concerned


Maybe not .Latest forecasts have brought down totals to barely plowable.Im in Milford,down to 1-3".Take a look at radar.This thing must be a little to far east of us.Oh well,still a nice sunday ,no pressure push.


----------



## SnowFakers

leigh;1958259 said:


> Maybe not .Latest forecasts have brought down totals to barely plowable.Im in Milford,down to 1-3".Take a look at radar.This thing must be a little to far east of us.Oh well,still a nice sunday ,no pressure push.


That's good in my book. Yeah I saw radar. Big pause from about 10-2 it looks. Well I'm happy. Wake up nice and early tomorrow morning and enjoy the day


----------



## ProEnterprises

leigh;1958259 said:


> Maybe not .Latest forecasts have brought down totals to barely plowable.Im in Milford,down to 1-3".Take a look at radar.This thing must be a little to far east of us.Oh well,still a nice sunday ,no pressure push.


Same here. Most down.to 1 to 3" overnight. Fine by me.


----------



## BBC co

som funny stuff here to read 
http://www.boston.com/news/weather/...ality-types/sqbJwst3Cj3c07EJ0xmyFK/story.html

this ones interesting to
http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...out-history/v8455vpxuBjJ8KmRFDPguK/story.html


----------



## Citytow

blown forecast


----------



## leigh

Citytow;1958277 said:


> blown forecast


Surprise surprise! That's New England weather for ya! Never a dull moment,makes us all look like fools from time to time


----------



## theholycow

I thought this wasn't supposed to start until about now, but I've _already_ got 3 new inches in Glocester RI.


----------



## BBC co

all ours have been direct hits u guys just live in the wrong place


----------



## cpmi

Around 2 inches so far and still snowing at a pretty good clip here in the valley.


----------



## Fisher II

seems like they downgraded totals though.....think its 8-12 now for south of Boston.


----------



## leigh

BBC co;1958283 said:


> all ours have been direct hits u guys just live in the wrong place


Or the right place! ,its nice being on the fringe for a change. Last couple of years,especially 2 years ago with that 38" soul crusher were brutal.A blown forecast is not a bad thing,2-3" is fine with me.


----------



## Citytow

leigh;1958281 said:


> Surprise surprise! That's New England weather for ya! Never a dull moment,makes us all look like fools from time to time


they cant seen to get it right all winter here . joke . models were all over every storm . blown job


----------



## aclawn

two part storm first one were getting now next one tomorrow morning come with wind and cold. 1-3" tonite. like 2" coming down hard ,road cover town just scrape my road.
radar
http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


----------



## quigleysiding

aclawn;1958296 said:


> two part storm first one were getting now next one tomorrow morning come with wind and cold. 1-3" tonite. like 2" coming down hard ,road cover town just scrape my road.
> radar
> http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


They called us in at 5. .we got about 2 so far


----------



## aclawn

quigleysiding;1958304 said:


> They called us in at 5. .we got about 2 so far


Tomorrow we get the wrap around with blizzard cond. and cold and all the moisture from boston harbour.40-70mph wind depend how far your from boston the closer the stronger the winds.I'm glad that rain line is OTS.:bluebounc
Got to love a brand new world tomorrow.lol


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1958317 said:


> Tomorrow we get the wrap around with blizzard cond. and cold and all the moisture from boston harbour.40-70mph wind depend how far your from boston the closer the stronger the winds.I'm glad that rain line is OTS.:bluebounc
> Got to love a brand new world tomorrow.lol


What is the breakdown between what we will get tonight and tomorrow?


----------



## abbe

Anybody good with 6.0 engines? i have the whole nine yards done to mine. after a fresh tranny rebuild I'm getting a crank and no start. she ran fine for a second then realized oil gauge was at 0. shut it off and restarted. truck just coughs and shuts off. Not sure if its an IPR. FAWK


----------



## aclawn

StnID: warwick ri. Profile Thermal Adjust: 0.0 Cloud RH threshold: 85% Average Hourly Sounding: NO

Date/hour FHr Wind SfcT Ptype SR |Snow||Sleet|| FZRA|| QPF 
150214/1900Z 7 16009KT 28.3F 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.
150214/2000Z 8 15007KT 29.2F SNOW 12:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.005 12:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.01 
150214/2100Z 9 13006KT 28.7F SNOW 13:1| 0.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.026 13:1| 0.4|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.03 
150214/2200Z 10 13006KT 28.8F SNOW 19:1| 1.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.053 17:1| 1.4|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.08 
150214/2300Z 11 14005KT 29.7F SNOW 16:1| 1.5|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.092 16:1| 2.9|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.18 
150215/0000Z 12 15004KT 30.6F SNOW 15:1| 1.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.065 16:1| 3.9|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.24 

150215/0100Z 13 16005KT 31.5F SNOW 16:1| 0.7|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.041 16:1| 4.6|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.28 
150215/0200Z 14 18005KT 31.9F SNOW 6:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.022 15:1| 4.7|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.30 
150215/0300Z 15 21004KT 31.9F -----------0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 15:1| 4.7|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.30 
150215/0400Z 16 VRB02KT 29.9f------------0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 15:1| 4.7|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.30 
150215/0500Z 17 35004KT 29.6F-----------0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 15:1| 4.7|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.30 
150215/0600Z 18 01005KT 28.5F-----------0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 15:1| 4.7|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.30 

150215/0700Z 19 36006KT 27.9F-----------0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 15:1| 4.7|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.30 
150215/0800Z 20 35008KT 27.2F-----------0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 15:1| 4.7|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.30 
150215/0900Z 21 34010KT 26.0F-----------0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.00 
150215/1000Z 22 33012KT 26.1F SNOW 19:1| 0.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.009 19:1| 0.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.01 
150215/1100Z 23 35017KT 26.1F SNOW 18:1| 0.6|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.031 18:1| 0.7|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.04 
150215/1200Z 24 34018KT 21.5F SNOW 22:1| 0.5|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.020 19:1| 1.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.06 

150215/1300Z 25 34019KT 21.3F SNOW 27:1| 0.6|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.022 21:1| 1.8|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.08 
150215/1400Z 26 34021KT 21.5F SNOW 10:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.013 20:1| 1.9|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.10 
150215/1500Z 27 33022KT 19.3F SNOW 10:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.009 19:1| 2.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.10 
150215/1600Z 28 32022KT 16.4F SNOW 5:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.008 18:1| 2.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.11 
150215/1700Z 29 32021KT 14.1F SNOW 5:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.006 17:1| 2.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.12 
150215/1800Z 30 32020KT 13.5F 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 17:1| 2.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.12


----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;1958322 said:


> What is the breakdown between what we will get tonight and tomorrow?


PRO it look like 1"-2" tonite and for tomorrow 1-2".

StnID: danbury ct Profile Thermal Adjust: 0.0 Cloud RH threshold: 85% Average Hourly Sounding: NO

Date/hour FHr Wind SfcT Ptype SR |Snow||Sleet|| FZRA|| QPF CumSR|TotSN||TotPL||TotZR|| TQPF S%| I%| L%
============================================================================================================================
150214/1900Z 1 16005KT 24.7F SNOW 14:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 
150214/2000Z 2 15005KT 25.2F SNOW 13:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 
150214/2100Z 3 15004KT 25.2F SNOW 14:1| 0.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 
150214/2200Z 4 14004KT 25.2F SNOW 13:1| 0.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 
150214/2300Z 5 14003KT 24.9F SNOW 14:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 
150215/0000Z 6 15003KT 25.1F SNOW 11:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++-------
150215/0100Z 7 VRB02KT 24.9F------------0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 
150215/0200Z 8 VRB02KT 23.3F------------0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 
150215/0300Z 9 03004KT 22.0F------------0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 
150215/0400Z 10 01004KT 19.3F-----------0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 
150215/0500Z 11 35007KT 21.5F------------0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 
150215/0600Z 12 33009KT 21.3F------------0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++-------
150215/0700Z 13 33010KT 20.9F------------0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 
150215/0800Z 14 32013KT 20.2F------------0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 
150215/0900Z 15 32015KT 18.2F SNOW 18:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 
150215/1000Z 16 32016KT 15.7F SNOW 24:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 
150215/1100Z 17 32017KT 14.3F SNOW 31:1| 0.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 
150215/1200Z 18 33018KT 13.5F SNOW 29:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++-------
150215/1300Z 19 33018KT 12.1F SNOW 21:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00||


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1958339 said:


> StnID: danbury ct Profile Thermal Adjust: 0.0 Cloud RH threshold: 85% Average Hourly Sounding: NO
> 
> Date/hour FHr Wind SfcT Ptype SR |Snow||Sleet|| FZRA|| QPF CumSR|TotSN||TotPL||TotZR|| TQPF S%| I%| L%
> ============================================================================================================================
> 150214/1900Z 1 16005KT 24.7F SNOW 14:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00||
> 150214/2000Z 2 15005KT 25.2F SNOW 13:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00||
> 150214/2100Z 3 15004KT 25.2F SNOW 14:1| 0.2|| 0.00|| 0.00||
> 150214/2200Z 4 14004KT 25.2F SNOW 13:1| 0.2|| 0.00|| 0.00||
> 150214/2300Z 5 14003KT 24.9F SNOW 14:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00||
> 150215/0000Z 6 15003KT 25.1F SNOW 11:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00||
> ----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++-------
> 150215/0100Z 7 VRB02KT 24.9F------------0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00||
> 150215/0200Z 8 VRB02KT 23.3F------------0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00||
> 150215/0300Z 9 03004KT 22.0F------------0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00||
> 150215/0400Z 10 01004KT 19.3F-----------0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00||
> 150215/0500Z 11 35007KT 21.5F------------0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00||
> 150215/0600Z 12 33009KT 21.3F------------0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00||
> ----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++-------
> 150215/0700Z 13 33010KT 20.9F------------0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00||
> 150215/0800Z 14 32013KT 20.2F------------0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00||
> 150215/0900Z 15 32015KT 18.2F SNOW 18:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00||
> 150215/1000Z 16 32016KT 15.7F SNOW 24:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00||
> 150215/1100Z 17 32017KT 14.3F SNOW 31:1| 0.3|| 0.00|| 0.00||
> 150215/1200Z 18 33018KT 13.5F SNOW 29:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00||
> ----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++-------
> 150215/1300Z 19 33018KT 12.1F SNOW 21:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00||


What does that show for a total?


----------



## BBC co

i already got ez 2" outside my door went drove around sticking great!


----------



## leigh

About an inch or so here I swct No biggy,chilling with some soco and listening to some old school alice in chains , I'm ready to rock!


----------



## BBC co

sitting here with a xl coffee laughing watching it snow like mad


----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;1958344 said:


> What does that show for a total?


2-3" total


----------



## AC2717

Easily 3 here in maynard ma
Waiting for Watertown to call me in probably won't be till early morning


----------



## aclawn

StnID:sikorsky station Profile Thermal Adjust: 0.0 Cloud RH threshold: 85% Average Hourly Sounding: NO

S-SWCT TOTAL DOWN NOW TO 4-5" 


Date/hour FHr Wind  SfcT Ptype SR |Snow||Sleet|| FZRA|| QPF CumSR|TotSN||TotPL||TotZR|| TQPF S%| I%| L%

----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------+---+---
150214/1900Z 7 18008KT 29.7F------------0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 
150214/2000Z 8 19010KT 29.6F SNOW 15:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 
150214/2100Z 9 18007KT 27.8F SNOW 17:1| 0.5|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 
150214/2200Z 10 18007KT 27.9F SNOW 14:1| 0.5|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 
150214/2300Z 11 19006KT 28.1F SNOW 14:1| 0.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 
150215/0000Z 12 20007KT 28.3F SNOW 9:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++-------
150215/0100Z 13 21005KT 28.3F------------0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 
150215/0200Z 14 VRB01KT 26.9F------------0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 
150215/0300Z 15 04004KT 26.5F-------------0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 
150215/0400Z 16 03006KT 26.1F SNOW 19:1| 0.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 
150215/0500Z 17 02007KT 26.7F SNOW 16:1| 0.5|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 
150215/0600Z 18 36008KT 26.5F SNOW 10:1| 0.4|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 
150215/0700Z 19 35009KT 26.1F SNOW 15:1| 0.4|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 
150215/0800Z 20 34012KT 24.5F SNOW 16:1| 0.2|| 0.00|| 0.00||


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1958360 said:


> 2-3" total


Thanx. Looks like we are in a lull now for awhile?


----------



## aclawn

CT DOT REPORTS AS OF 6PM
http://www.dotdata.ct.gov/WeatherRoundUp/WRU_Reports/WRU_Report_S13.HTM


----------



## aclawn




----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/01/27/snowplow-donuts-juno_n_6554396.html


----------



## leigh

Plan on a biggy next weekend! My niece is getting married,the reception is at lake of isles at foxwoods casino.We've got a room for fri and sat night.My entire crew will be there (all relatives),this is shaping up to be a major cluster $)**.Good thing I'm a drinking man lol


----------



## BBC co




----------



## mjlawncare

3inchs here so far


----------



## leigh

Just checked forecast for boston 2-4" lol


----------



## trickynicky17

abbe;1958324 said:


> Anybody good with 6.0 engines? i have the whole nine yards done to mine. after a fresh tranny rebuild I'm getting a crank and no start. she ran fine for a second then realized oil gauge was at 0. shut it off and restarted. truck just coughs and shuts off. Not sure if its an IPR. FAWK


My old 6.0 did the same thing ran fine started it no oil pressure shut it off needless to say it never started again all the needle bearings in one lifter ran through the whole motor. Needle bearings in the oil pump oil pressure sensor the whole works hopefully yours is something else good luck.


----------



## theholycow

BBC co;1958388 said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/01/27/snowplow-donuts-juno_n_6554396.html


I turned it into a GIF/WEBM file. As a GIF it's 6MB so maybe not totally appropriate for embedding in this thread...so you guys can just click.
http://gfycat.com/ElaborateSparseEyas
http://giant.gfycat.com/ElaborateSparseEyas.gif


----------



## aclawn

went out in PJ,a nice easy salt run for my 24hr lots,they had about 1".look at short range model run tending to the lighter side for the morning snow for me.Thumbs Up


----------



## aclawn

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=okx&product=N0R&loop=yes
trough tilt negative on radar with the snow band -- Storm getting ready to bomb!
http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USCT0124&animate=true


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Anyone know what's up with the temp. It's been rising. 33 deg in Pembroke ma. I thought it was going to b cold with fluffy snow.


----------



## theSnowMiser

My customers in Cambridge MA desperate for removal. My skidsteer in the shop, and no trucks at all to haul it. Any help? good rates people...its cambridge... pm me or reply


----------



## aclawn

COLD is coming back, click on temp on bar above.
http://www.intellicast.com/Local/WxMap.aspx?latitude=41.33&longitude=-73.22&zoomLevel=8&opacity=1&basemap=0014&layers=0039


----------



## jandjcarpentry

aclawn;1958602 said:


> COLD is coming back, click on temp on bar above.
> http://www.intellicast.com/Local/WxMap.aspx?latitude=41.33&longitude=-73.22&zoomLevel=8&opacity=1&basemap=0014&layers=0039


I hope so. Thanks


----------



## aclawn

After reviewing the latest short range and looking at the radar, I'm starting to sniff a bust in regards to tomorrow morning. The short range hourly HRRR continues to suggest little to no snowfall for the western two thirds of the state or so, with an additional inch or two possible in eastern areas(Essentially, the 4-8"map). 
Nothing to up to an inch of additional snow for areas west of I91,
A coating to two inches of additional snow for areas east of I91, locally up to three inches in far eastern areas depending on banding.
The GFS finally got a clue.


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1958647 said:


> After reviewing the latest short range and looking at the radar, I'm starting to sniff a bust in regards to tomorrow morning. The short range hourly HRRR continues to suggest little to no snowfall for the western two thirds of the state or so, with an additional inch or two possible in eastern areas(Essentially, the 4-8"map).
> Nothing to up to an inch of additional snow for areas west of I91,
> A coating to two inches of additional snow for areas east of I91, locally up to three inches in far eastern areas depending on banding.
> The GFS finally got a clue.


Yep, SCW got that one right. Looks about right too. I think this one is about over. Radar looks like it is going to slide right though us.


----------



## aclawn

The storm tracked further south than expected. news 3 just we mite of had more snow in first half then what we will second half.i'll take 1" salt run my lots.What's better then a salt run and i'm going in PJ. LOL


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1958660 said:


> The storm tracked further south than expected


Is this over for us in Fairfield County?


----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;1958659 said:


> Yep, SCW got that one right. Looks about right too. I think this one is about over. Radar looks like it is going to slide right though us.


the guy on point 85pct of time only problem they forecast every 12hrs.


----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;1958668 said:


> Is this over for us in Fairfield County?


maybe 1" if that GFS WAS WENT BUST ON THIS ONE.:laughing:
i think 17th is a mid-alantic storm,about time mother nature give us a break.time
Thinking this could hang till June 1... BostonGlobe Massive snow mound at MIT


----------



## quigleysiding

Done snowing stars are out big fog banks rolling threw 
Pretty cool


----------



## BBC co

Very heavy snowfall band beginning to shift through southern New England again.

Expect 1-3 inch/hour snowfall rates through the early morning hours!


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1958706 said:


> Very heavy snowfall band beginning to shift through southern New England again.
> 
> Expect 1-3 inch/hour snowfall rates through the early morning hours!


U think we will still get hit


----------



## Maleko

Yet another major bust.


----------



## aclawn

The GFS *Busted forecast*


----------



## SnowFakers

Just woke up, not much more down than when I went to bed. Oh well.


----------



## aclawn

Watching TWC thunder snow and lightening in bostonw a 5" snow band


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Complete white out here. It's back!!!


----------



## aclawn

J what area ur in


----------



## leigh

Maleko;1958713 said:


> Yet another major bust.


A major bust,but at least we got an inch or 2",I think? can't sleep so I'm heading out by myself,I'll let the crew sleep awhile! Get a head start and keep a few more dollars in my pocket.Love these little snows


----------



## JCPM

I'm right in the middle of that small band going through the center if CT. Not supposed to clear out till noon or so I guess


----------



## aclawn

look at model for tuesday look like a nice 1-3" for s-swct. niceThumbs Up
for the mid-altantic hammertime!


----------



## aclawn

Just went out to turn truck on,ground blizzard out there!
snow band looks to make down to east of I-91.
http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


----------



## BBC co

snowing like farkin mad here


----------



## Fisher II

looks like its winding down on South Shore around 10-11am


----------



## AC2717

how do I post a video from phone


----------



## sectlandscaping

idk at 830 pm had close to 3 inches on ground..... They said a blizzard was coming, heavy snow and wind. All night all I seen was wind. There wasnt a snowflake between 9pm and 6am and thats when the snow was spose to be here. At about 5am we decide to salt and sand. Ill say 6ish I see some flurries. I send everyone home and the last hour or so its been blowing snow. Looks like fresh 1/2 on ground. Enough that im up awake waiting to see if this is the 3-5 inches that never came.


----------



## theholycow

I don't know what forecasts you guys were looking at but everything I've seen said it was going to quit overnight and resume in the morning. Well, after the 3-4 inches I got in the afternoon and evening, I woke up to 8-12 inches on the ground, more coming from the sky, and huge chunks constantly being blown off of trees. There must be a nasty cloud directly over my house.









Apparently I've angered the weather gods. Any other northwest RIers/northeast CT/south central MA folks in here? Probably not, you guys are probably all out pushing this white crap around.


----------



## Maleko

We will have more snow on the lots tonight and tomorrow morning from all the blowing wind. Than what fell from the storm. Salted my lots and walks early this morning and they are pretty much coated already. 
Gonna be alot of salt runs today.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Grrr blowing snow all over my clean lots. Starting salting but stopped going to wait till this is over, no sense wasting product when your going to plow it back up.


----------



## abbe

Conn must be getting screwed. HolyCow I'm with you, snow like crazy here and no sign of letting up. I bet close to 10-12"


----------



## cpmi

Total of what looked to be 3 inches here-not a flake from the sky since last night. Salted and scraped lots in spots this morning --lots are staying fairly clean with salt that was applied but will need more with all the blowing snow. Easy $ maker


----------



## FordFisherman

How did you make out with the truck Abbe?


----------



## snowman55

I am in MN and bored. Anyone need help? I have small loaders, skids with blowers, salt trucks, plows. Willing to load up and head out if there is need for help.


----------



## aclawn

http://www.dotdata.ct.gov/WeatherRoundUp/WRU_Reports/WRU_Report_S13.HTM
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/

http://www1.ncdc.noaa.gov/pub/data/snowmonitoring/fema/02-2015-dlysnfl.txt


----------



## aclawn

:laughing:


----------



## theholycow

This relentless winter is breaking everybody and everything. My car's brakes feel wrong. Wife's windshield wiper transmission failed. Snowblower belt broke, I think the big pulley was frozen when I engaged the clutch. The guy who plows for my neighbor was too tired and sent his son; their truck was broken so he was in a borrowed truck; the borrowed truck broke...


----------



## SnowFakers

3 inches total. Helper was on vacation and didn't tell me, made for a longer day but oh well


----------



## abbe

FordFisherman;1958981 said:


> How did you make out with the truck Abbe?


Dead as a door knob in front of my shop. Crank no start still. I'm driving my 7.3 dump be quite a change


----------



## durafish

abbe;1959168 said:


> Dead as a door knob in front of my shop. Crank no start still. I'm driving my 7.3 dump be quite a change


That sucks. If you find someone good with the 6.0 lmk. I'm in Johnston and have 3 Of them and could use some help time to time.


----------



## SnowFakers

abbe and dura, my best friend is a trained diesel tech and worked previously at the ford dealership on these trucks when they originally started to have issues and come in for warranty work. He's out of town this weekend but I'll get on the horn with him and see what he thinks it may be.


----------



## abbe

I'd appreciate it. I don't even have time to turn wrenches on it honestly with the next storm coming and all the removal I have lined up. I'm thinking about flatbedding it to ocean state performance in Quonset tomorrow morning.


----------



## leigh

What a trip! Got a full plow and salting out of this 1"er.I plowed for 3 hrs,then salted for rest of day.Let one of sidewalk crew guy plow 3 lots with one of my drivers riding shotgun.One sub worked 3 hours and only ran a 2 man sidewalk crew.I wish this would happen every sunday payup My sympathy is with you mass guys,reminds me of our season a few years ago.:salute:


----------



## SnowFakers

Well I called him, he said that it may be the lpop if nothing is showing on the dash. He recommended to open up the oil filter housing and pressing down the spring loaded valve at the bottom. It should be full in about 4-5 seconds. Really need to get the scanner on it to check different readings while cranking


----------



## aclawn

What's was ur totals! S-SWCT rec.1- 2" on avg.


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1959351 said:


> What's was ur totals! S-SWCT rec.1- 2" on avg.


Ac: what are your predictions for Tuesday and then next weekend?


----------



## Citytow

snowman55;1958986 said:


> I am in MN and bored. Anyone need help? I have small loaders, skids with blowers, salt trucks, plows. Willing to load up and head out if there is need for help.


dont entertain the thought , it'll be nothin but a road trip . them boys plow for peanuts n popcorn up there .been there , done that . 
was there sun nite thru tues, guys are using skids to pile snow for 40-50 an hr. 
plowing for 30-50 too . we ended up in the bar for 2 days . one mans trash is another mans treasure . treasure being the butter on the popcorn .


----------



## durafish

Citytow;1959380 said:


> dont entertain the thought , it'll be nothin but a road trip . them boys plow for peanuts n popcorn up there .been there , done that .
> was there sun nite thru tues, guys are using skids to pile snow for 40-50 an hr.
> plowing for 30-50 too . we ended up in the bar for 2 days . one mans trash is another mans treasure . treasure being the butter on the popcorn .


Don't know anyone that plows for 30-50 around here in RI. I mean just for drivers yes but not your own truck.


----------



## SnowFakers

3 inches new haven county


----------



## Maleko

This wind dried up the lots pretty good. Get to sleep normal tonight.


----------



## ProEnterprises

Maleko;1959394 said:


> This wind dried up the lots pretty good. Get to sleep normal tonight.


Yeah. I was thinking the same thing. No need to go out in the am??


----------



## aclawn

proenterprises;1959378 said:


> ac: What are your predictions for tuesday and then next weekend?


 tues. looks 3-6" haven't look at weekend


----------



## BBC co

i say we got 15" 24 hours straight plowing with a nap :laughing:


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1959418 said:


> tues. looks 3-6" haven't look at weekend


Thanks. The highest I saw was 2 to 4" for Tuesday. Where did you see otherwise? Let me know of what you see for the weekend.


----------



## aclawn

CITYTOW I think you went to the wrong Bar.

[ ] Check here, if you wish to DECLINE having the Contractor apply de-icing agents on your Property. We strongly advise against declining application of de-icing agents due to concerns for slippery or icy conditions which could result in damage, injury or death.

Snow Excavation & and removal, Hourly Prices, the following services are available if necessary, with a one-hour travel charge, and a minimum charge of four hours. This equipment will only be used after consulting with & receiving approval of Customer.

Front End Loader (2 yd. bucket) $150.00/hr. Labor with shovels $49.00/hr.
Front End Loader (3 yd. bucket) $175.00/hr. Labor with snow blower $85.00/hr.
Tandem Dump Truck $110.00/hr. Hand chipping of ice $49.00/hr.
Roll Off Box Container $100.00/hr.

Snow/ice maintenance on holidays will be charged at a 20 % premium. Holidays include: Thanksgiving, Christmas Eve, Christmas Day, New Year's Eve, New Year Day and Easter.


----------



## Tyler259

1-2" in Shelton only had one driveway worth plowing after the wind. Cold as heck though.


----------



## Nozzleman

abbe;1959222 said:


> I'd appreciate it. I don't even have time to turn wrenches on it honestly with the next storm coming and all the removal I have lined up. I'm thinking about flatbedding it to ocean state performance in Quonset tomorrow morning.


Not sure if he's still in business but 10 years ago I dealt with a good diesel guy named Scott. He owned MassDiesel in Wrentham Ma.

Update: 
He's still in business http://www.massdiesel.com


----------



## ADMSWELDING

15" JUST NORTH OF BOSTON.Did 23hrs with state.10-1/2hrs with Dpw.payup


----------



## BBC co

nice payuppayup


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;1959425 said:


> Thanks. The highest I saw was 2 to 4" for Tuesday. Where did you see otherwise? Let me know of what you see for the weekend.


that's about right for ur area.could change 50hrs out.
weekend looks like a 2-5".
Iknow is way out but the date to watch is march 2nd crazy precip. 1.25", according to GFS

http://ow.ly/J63gW


----------



## aclawn




----------



## SDLandscapes VT

north side of boston and southern NH--i have a 18 yd roll off truck and potentially a skid if anyone needs some assistance with hauling and removal PM me if interested


----------



## vlc

Got 16" here! Just grabbed a few hours worth of sleep and heading back out to finish my shovel work and do my salt route. Is salt even going to do anything at -10*???

Man, I hate shoveling. Next year, I'm adding a "no shoveling whatsoever" line to my contracts.


----------



## mwalsh9152

Nozzleman;1959432 said:


> Not sure if he's still in business but 10 years ago I dealt with a good diesel guy named Scott. He owned MassDiesel in Wrentham Ma.
> 
> Update:
> He's still in business http://www.massdiesel.com


Scott will definitely be able to figure it out. He has done work on my friends 6.0 before



vlc;1959599 said:


> Got 16" here! Just grabbed a few hours worth of sleep and heading back out to finish my shovel work and do my salt route. Is salt even going to do anything at -10*???
> 
> Man, I hate shoveling. Next year, I'm adding a "no shoveling whatsoever" line to my contracts.


I have one customer that I shovel for, everyone else has since been told to kick rocks when they tell me that they need shoveling done.


----------



## leigh

Looks like 2-4" for us swct guys for tues.Looks like a typical "bad timing storm" with the snow falling from 3am to late morning early pm.Hate these,eveyone wonders why they weren't plowed at opening


----------



## aclawn

Wow,10" more and boston break alltime record of most snow in a season off 108",in the USA.


----------



## unhcp

Not a bad storm up here, still got a decent amount but it ended early which was nice for once. Had to go back out this am to clear the snow drifts it was a warm -7 with a real feel of -35 brr


----------



## abbe

Thanks for the help guys. Scott is then one who actually did all my work 50k miles ago. Studded, deleted, etc. at this point idk if I'll even attempt to diagnose myself. Probably going to make a few phone calls this am and see about getting it done.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## harrison6jd

I don't like anyone working n my dmax but me so I was hesitant of taking it to scott at massdiesel or anywhere for that matter. had it there twice. water pump and later for injectors. I was very pleased with the quality of the work. things were done right. all wires and hoses were put back where they belong in the same condition as when I dropped it off. they didnt just electriclal tape everything anywhere just to finish the job. the small details count. I will have no issues bringing it back for future work.



mwalsh9152;1959620 said:


> Scott will definitely be able to figure it out. He has done work on my friends 6.0 before
> 
> I have one customer that I shovel for, everyone else has since been told to kick rocks when they tell me that they need shoveling done.


----------



## Maleko

I keep seeing right around the 4" mark for the Danbury area. Only one local station has north of I84 at an inch with the shore at 2". I think they are wrong...
Yes a bad timing storm. 
Is it me or does it seem this is the year of the absolute worse and biggest A Holes of drivers on the roads during the storms?
There is one town near me on my route that has a new fad... Its a jogging club, that the worse the conditions the more the idiot joggers are running in the middle of the roads its un real... It can be an inch an hour and you come around a corner and there are a dozen of them in the middle of the road. I want to kill them.

I was actually behind them as well as a few other cars in a train and they would not move over . 
Lets say they got a blast from the train horn i have under my truck. Man that brought a smile to my face.


----------



## ProEnterprises

Maleko;1959689 said:


> I keep seeing right around the 4" mark for the Danbury area. Only one local station has north of I84 at an inch with the shore at 2". I think they are wrong...
> Yes a bad timing storm.
> Is it me or does it seem this is the year of the absolute worse and biggest A Holes of drivers on the roads during the storms?
> There is one town near me on my route that has a new fad... Its a jogging club, that the worse the conditions the more the idiot joggers are running in the middle of the roads its un real... It can be an inch an hour and you come around a corner and there are a dozen of them in the middle of the road. I want to kill them.
> 
> I was actually behind them as well as a few other cars in a train and they would not move over .
> Lets say they got a blast from the train horn i have under my truck. Man that brought a smile to my face.


Hmm. Ill be requesting 3" or less for this one. I would prefer not to do driveways.


----------



## leigh

I'm sure everyone knows that I'm not a fan of long range forecasts but...What do the forecasts for temps show,are we ever going to at least get some days in 30's or 40's?


----------



## oreo_n2

Hey all i need some advice... (or a skid steer if someone wants to lend it out in Nashua Nh) 

One of my residential customers has a steep slope driveway. I have been pushing the snow down the hill all winter, its been working great until this massive string of blizzards hit. I have a huge pile now that is encroaching the driveway and house and its going to make a flood problem when it starts melting. 

Any ideas of the cheapest way to move this thing? My little half ton cant push it and i dont own heavy equipment... yet.


----------



## leigh

oreo_n2;1959707 said:


> Hey all i need some advice... (or a skid steer if someone wants to lend it out in Nashua Nh)
> 
> One of my residential customers has a steep slope driveway. I have been pushing the snow down the hill all winter, its been working great until this massive string of blizzards hit. I have a huge pile now that is encroaching the driveway and house and its going to make a flood problem when it starts melting.
> 
> Any ideas of the cheapest way to move this thing? My little half ton cant push it and i dont own heavy equipment... yet.


How about some pics?


----------



## theSnowMiser

Anybody have any money left????

Paying out the a$$ for labor, we bill out on the first of the month. Won't see next round of dough til March.......


----------



## oreo_n2

leigh;1959712 said:


> How about some pics?


I didnt think to grab pics when i was there. Its a mound about 8' high, 15' deep and 30' wide. I need it to backwards in the 15' depth direction.... back into the yard a ways so it can melt where it wont hurt the driveway and house.


----------



## BBC co

aclawn;1959655 said:


>


yay more snow tonight  into tmmrw woot


----------



## theSnowMiser

oreo_n2;1959719 said:


> I didnt think to grab pics when i was there. Its a mound about 8' high, 15' deep and 30' wide. I need it to backwards in the 15' depth direction.... back into the yard a ways so it can melt where it wont hurt the driveway and house.


Do you have a snowblower? Get a laborer to break up the pile with a shovel and ice chipper, and blast the pile where you want it.


----------



## oreo_n2

Thanks! 

i was hoping for some genius alternative, but i completely realize that might be about the only way to really go after it.


----------



## aclawn

leigh;1959704 said:


> I'm sure everyone knows that I'm not a fan of long range forecasts but...What do the forecasts for temps show,are we ever going to at least get some days in 30's or 40's?


not for the next 10 day forecast

Ryan @RyanMaue 
· 9h 9 hours ago 
Global models & ensembles point to solid 7-10 more days of Arctic influence on Lower 48 ... hopefully we'll soon see signs of pattern break.


----------



## aclawn

Todays 12z tending SE,totals mite b little lower for us.









Yesterday 12z model run


----------



## jandjcarpentry

aclawn;1959837 said:


> Todays 12z tending SE,totals mite b little lower for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday 12z model run


3 to 6 for SE ma?


----------



## JCPM

theSnowMiser;1959715 said:


> Anybody have any money left????
> 
> Paying out the a$$ for labor, we bill out on the first of the month. Won't see next round of dough til March.......


Lol. I'm almost out. I don't have much in the way of labor, mostly subs. My biggest expense has been Magic Salt and fuel. Lots of diesel from running the Bobcat all over town moving snow.


----------



## theholycow

oreo_n2;1959725 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> i was hoping for some genius alternative, but i completely realize that might be about the only way to really go after it.


You could have the same laborer break it up, then use the truck to push it up the hill with some tire chains.

If you don't mind looking unprofessional, you could build an ugly pipe structure to mount to the plow and bash the pile, lifting the plow once the structure penetrates, to break it up. No idea if that would work but the visualization in my head is funny!


----------



## oreo_n2

Now we are thinking... maybe some bolt on pallet forks!?


----------



## aclawn

jandjcarpentry;1959915 said:


> 3 to 6 for SE ma?


yep 3-6" the cape alsoThumbs Up


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1960101 said:


> yep 3-6" the cape alsoThumbs Up


What are we getting in Fairfield County, ac?


----------



## leigh

I love getting ready for snow and when I walk in the door my wife tells me her forecast,an inch or less if that in swct., oh well.


----------



## quigleysiding

Keep it coming.....


----------



## vlc




----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;1960109 said:


> What are we getting in Fairfield County, ac?


Around the 2-4".and your in the 1-3" .The low is tending SE the more it tend SE the lower the total are for us.
the further u are from coast the lower the amount.
The last run 18z








The 12z run


----------



## aclawn

leigh;1960115 said:


> I love getting ready for snow and when I walk in the door my wife tells me her forecast,an inch or less if that in swct., oh well.


i tell her it's not growing any more.lol


----------



## leigh

aclawn;1960145 said:


> i tell her it's not growing any more.lol


Oh boy!.....


----------



## aclawn

leigh;1960146 said:


> Oh boy!.....


My ask me how many inches where geting tonite, as a joke, i told her, my isn't growing any more.lol


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1960143 said:


> Around the 2-4".and your in the 1-3" .The low is tending SE the more it tend SE the lower the total are for us.
> the further u are from coast the lower the amount.
> The last run 18z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 12z run


That map almost looks like Danbury is out of the game completely.


----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;1960165 said:


> That map almost looks like Danbury is out of the game completely.


PRO ur in 1-3"from start to end of storm,we are all on the low end of the amount that there predicting, i ws in 3-6"now 2-4" or less could be just a salt run.aNd then this is GFS,hav to look at HRRR


----------



## BBC co

feel like a zombie created from snow overdose


----------



## Evil Diesel

BBC co;1960209 said:


> feel like a zombie created from snow overdose


Tell me about it. The last 3 weeks have been nothing but snow! Wether I'm plowing it or shoveling it off people's roofs or dealing with it at my house. (BUT!!!) I do love the $$$$. I can sleep in the spring, whenever it comes.


----------



## aclawn

totals by 12 noon tomorrow


----------



## theholycow

Evil Diesel;1960221 said:


> I can sleep in the spring, whenever it comes.


It won't. This is it. We will now have Fimbulwinter until Ragnarok arrives.


----------



## BBC co

:laughing:Gotta remember to shovel the windows tomorrow


----------



## leigh

aclawn;1960244 said:


> totals by 12 noon tomorrow


I'll have to adjust totals for my lots,I've got a heavy amount of salt down from yesterdays "storm" and with temps at 26 deg and the strong sun warming it will be a miracle for any snow to stick lol Lets see 1" minus sun and salt effect = - 2" ,I'm good


----------



## aclawn

BBC like i said earlier in the yr "no golf until june" lol

ow.ly/J9Qvk


----------



## aclawn

leigh;1960258 said:


> I'll have to adjust totals for my lots,I've got a heavy amount of salt down from yesterdays "storm" and with temps at 26 deg and the strong sun warming it will be a miracle for any snow to stick lol Lets see 1" minus sun and salt effect = - 2" ,I'm good


My lots look like there still snow on them.white lol


----------



## theholycow

BBC co;1960253 said:


> :laughing:Gotta remember to shovel the windows tomorrow


How about some second floor window snow...


----------



## BBC co

aclawn;1960259 said:


> BBC like i said earlier in the yr "no golf until june" lol
> 
> ow.ly/J9Qvk


ya u were right lol

HINGHAM 16.0 834 AM 2/15 CO-OP OBSERVER


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

http://i.imgur.com/uffaY.jpg


----------



## theSnowMiser

I caved in and agreed to jump on a roof tomorrow. Normally I only do raking from the ground, flat roofs, and 1 story roofs. This is a customer of 2 years and she is having serious leaking in living room. Roofer hasnt got back to her. Boy scout inside me had to do something...
For myself and one laborer $175/hr 2 hr minumum sound fair?

my insurance specifically says no roofs so dont tell me Bout insurance, but I cant resist. 

I fuc<ing dont like roofs but fuc< it.


----------



## aclawn

lite snow here a dusting on ground,wow had a 8hr sleep can't remember the last time that happen.


----------



## vlc

aclawn;1960244 said:


> totals by 12 noon tomorrow


Sweet! I'm in the 38"+ zone


----------



## BBC co

looks like it misses Boston now how could that happen


----------



## cpmi

Inch or so here and still falling although lightly.


----------



## AC2717

nothing here in Burlington at the office job, I'll take that for now

Only got 10 hours with town on Sunday am, but two consecutive nights of removal (over 100 hours with the town for this month alone). ready for Saturday/Sunday, bring it on payuppayuppayup


----------



## vlc

Nice! What's this weekend looking like?


----------



## mwalsh9152

Im down in New Befffid for work this morning. Maybe an inch and a half on the ground since it started 2 hours ago


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Its done here in eastern, suns shining I may not even salt its already starting to melt


----------



## theholycow

aclawn;1960361 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/uffaY.jpg


Providence:








(One-way roads all leading away from your destination.)


----------



## AccuCon

So this weekend could be another bomb just looked at the GFS....Possible Fri night to Sun event dropping another foot or more

Still a ways out though


----------



## NAHA

Give me more. Can't stop won't stop.


----------



## ProEnterprises

AccuCon;1960910 said:


> So this weekend could be another bomb just looked at the GFS....Possible Fri night to Sun event dropping another foot or more
> 
> Still a ways out though


Sunday shows 40 degrees.and rain here...


----------



## AccuCon

ProEnterprises;1960945 said:


> Sunday shows 40 degrees.and rain here...


Must be coast...

showing 35 high and snow Sunday up here

Saturday high of 24 and snow...I think its gonna snow Thumbs Up

But it might be a mess...it is really far out still


----------



## durafish

F this. Just cleaned inside and outside Of my truck went bought new floor mates then got called in. Looked sweet for 5 minutes. Pointless plowing but getting paid.


----------



## aclawn

Some snow squall this thurs mite amount to something in some area.D-1
Rain this weekend,Artic air come back monday, next chance for snow tues 23rd.IMO STILL TO FAR OUT.
ECMWF 12z less aggressive w/Arctic high on Sunday ... 1044 mb


----------



## aclawn

LET IT FKG SNOW UNTIL JULY WHO CARE.

http://ow.ly/JcTGK


----------



## aclawn

Hope the guy is ok!
Warren County, NJ - Sinkhole swallows plow truck this morning.


----------



## BBC co

wow that sink hole will ruin your day ouch

got about 3" here just finished with last storm clean ups and looks as this will need to be cleared later


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1961156 said:


> got about 3" here just finished with last storm clean ups and looks as this will need to be cleared later


bbc you a wrap around over you.
http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


----------



## theholycow

I come home from work, there's 2 inches on my driveway...there was nothing at work. Should I expect additional accumulation overnight?


----------



## BBC co

aclawn;1961204 said:


> bbc you a wrap around over you.
> http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


i noticed cleared my house at 7 am with blower came home at 4pm to 3 inches atleast.
already got calls from people to go take care of it and its still falling like crazy 
atleast this will be a one shot plow/clean up, i hope maybe a drive around tomorrow but they saying snow thru the day tommorow.. i'm lost


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1961239 said:


> i noticed cleared my house at 7 am with blower came home at 4pm to 3 inches atleast.
> already got calls from people to go take care of it and its still falling like crazy
> atleast this will be a one shot plow/clean up, i hope maybe a drive around tomorrow but they saying snow thru the day tommorow.. i'm lost


i think it thursday for your area and our. D-1


----------



## leigh

I did my best to avoid plowing today.Got called to hit a funeral home I do and ended up calling in 3 sidewalk crew workers and 2 trucks and we pulled a rabbit out of the hat and ended up doing all walks and about 1/2 lots lol.I must be nuts,could have left 3k on the table! I'm shot!Got wedding Sat night ,looks like a long awaited rain event with temps in low 40's hurray!


----------



## leigh

Plus,treated crew to lunch at tgi Fridays and ended up staying to happy hour


----------



## abbe

leigh;1961271 said:


> I did my best to avoid plowing today.Got called to hit a funeral home I do and ended up calling in 3 sidewalk crew workers and 2 trucks and we pulled a rabbit out of the hat and ended up doing all walks and about 1/2 lots lol.I must be nuts,could have left 3k on the table! I'm shot!Got wedding Sat night ,looks like a long awaited rain event with temps in low 40's hurray!


Maybe for you, but I see a low of 26 for providence with 70% snow likely


----------



## AccuCon

Saturday is still calling 22 for the high...and only 37 on Sunday....I dont see this being a do nothing event...

Even if the high is 37 its not like it will be 37 all day long....That's the Highest it will get...lol


----------



## sectlandscaping

anyone know whats going on with the CT DOT snow totals? They havent updated it since 10 am. I can usually looks at it while im plowing and its updated almost every hour.


----------



## fireside

leigh;1961272 said:


> Plus,treated crew to lunch at tgi Fridays and ended up staying to happy hour


Glad you had a good time at Friday's. That money now goes from you to me. I will be thinking of you when I'm sitting on an island in April. Thanks


----------



## leigh

fireside;1961425 said:


> Glad you had a good time at Friday's. That money now goes from you to me. I will be thinking of you when I'm sitting on an island in April. Thanks


Always happy to help out payup,sounds like I have a piece of puzzle!You put anymore salt on those new/unfinished sidewalks and they'll be gone by spring lol


----------



## BBC co

wow Logan airport only got .6 and we got 3.5


----------



## leigh

AccuCon;1961330 said:


> Saturday is still calling 22 for the high...and only 37 on Sunday....I dont see this being a do nothing event...
> 
> Even if the high is 37 its not like it will be 37 all day long....That's the Highest it will get...lol


I'm on the coast in swct.Calling for a wintry mix of maybe inch overnight sat.rain on 95 corridor on sunday high upper 30's.Much different 10-20 miles inland.Plus I'll be at foxwoods fri and sat night,wedding reception ends 10 pm.I'm tryng to wish away having to drive back early. we'll see how that works out.


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1961746 said:


> wow Logan airport only got .6 and we got 3.5


That was a nice wrap around.Soon in boston everyone will have there own private hill for sled riding.(roof to backyard)lol


----------



## TJS

Still waiting for the big one to hit SWCT. I think I will stop holding my breath. Bust after bust is getting old.
T.J.


----------



## quigleysiding

Nice little storm. Got maybe 4 inches. Got called in at 4am and it just didnt stop.Didnt get called off till 7 pm. Thought we were only going to get a few hours out of it.


----------



## aclawn

Wow wave after wave of cold, end of month.
http://t.co/pX0G3dVvVK


----------



## leigh

TJS;1961754 said:


> Still waiting for the big one to hit SWCT. I think I will stop holding my breath. Bust after bust is getting old.
> T.J.


Don't need the "big one" be carefull what you wish for lol.This has actually been a very good,above average year.


----------



## AC2717

on to Saturday, any thoughts or projections yet?


----------



## fireside

leigh;1961745 said:


> Always happy to help out payup,sounds like I have a piece of puzzle!You put anymore salt on those new/unfinished sidewalks and they'll be gone by spring lol


Yep I hear you on the sidewalks but it's not me it's the location. I can't convince them that they are over applying. I have a little Claus about it!!!! It took some work to make them not pour the other side into the spring. The other problem is the quality of the work but that another story. That location is the highest volume in the chain.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## BBC co

possibility of a Norlun Trough


----------



## BBC co




----------



## vlc

One of the reasons I prefer to live in the burbs. I like having my own driveway


----------



## AC2717

haha got what he deserved, and from NY to boot!!!!
would have been funny if he drew a pats logo or a Redsox logo in the snow lol


----------



## AC2717

I was in South Boston last night, all I have to say is WoW


----------



## BBC co

ya i seen people digging sidewalk tunnels there


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## mwalsh9152

nothing like wading through thigh deep snow to check out the snow on the rear roof to show you just how out of shape you are!


----------



## H.M.R

Shoveled off my roof yesterday and I still feel the burn in my thighs....how out of shape am i?!?!


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153031083909547


----------



## H.M.R

Id be happy with just rain on this one. Got the flu on monday and not sure im up to running a loader in my condition


----------



## BBC co

at this point i'll take as much snow we can get, it's already here.
rain is gonna make stuff turn to solid cement blocks.

i like the small storms week days and the 12 plus on the weekend tho does that cost extra


----------



## Maleko

If we get a mix of rain and freezing rain it will be an ice rink like last time. The ground is way to cold for it to stay wet.
Just because its warm up above for a bit to mix with rain its gonna freeze on the surface. 
It will be a nightmare. Lots of salting with the storm im thinking like last time.


----------



## mwalsh9152

If it does rain, this is gonna be a total ****show. Need to get to my mothers house and dig my company car out again before it a permanently entombed in its parking spot. 

I cant imagine how bad the flooding will be, both outside, and coming flthrough everyone's roofs


----------



## Maleko

My local paper says high of 46 with rain for Sunday then 12 at night. 
Ya ice . And i dont think we will see close to 50 degrees.


----------



## leigh

Maleko;1962376 said:


> My local paper says high of 46 with rain for Sunday then 12 at night.
> Ya ice . And i dont think we will see close to 50 degrees.


Saying a low of 28 for us on coast sun night,be nice to just get a salt run in. I've got enough of my 72$ salt for one last salting. Going to kill me to pay 99$ :angry:for next load.Could just dry off though as temps drop like it does often,a few frozen puddles.


----------



## vlc

Holy crap! It's really coming down pretty hard! I might have to go plow soon if this keeps up. I wasn't prepared for this...


----------



## BillyRgn

leigh;1962391 said:


> Saying a low of 28 for us on coast sun night,be nice to just get a salt run in. I've got enough of my 72$ salt for one last salting. Going to kill me to pay 99$ :angry:for next load.Could just dry off though as temps drop like it does often,a few frozen puddles.


Be happy with those prices, I ran out last storm and went to the local yard, $165 a yard for salt - 750 to load up 2 spreaders left me crying everytime I was throwing salt down


----------



## aclawn




----------



## BBC co

wow what a surprise it snowed over night lol


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1962667 said:


> wow what a surprise it snowed over night lol


yep i was looking at the radar you must pick-up a few inch.


----------



## BBC co

ya may have to go clean up everyone looks like just enuff to have to deal with so it doesn't turn into hardpack


----------



## aclawn




----------



## linckeil

anyone got a good grip on this weekend? 


as of now, weather underground is showing 3-5 for saturday and maybe another inch on sunday. this is for the danbury area. 

this website is kind of flakey though, they can change several times a day. next time i look they may say 50 degrees and rain, and then an hour later they may be up to 10 inches.....


----------



## MSsnowplowing

aclawn;1962677 said:


>


LMAO at the 1:58 mark "oh [email protected]@T"


----------



## BBC co

new models running now probably get a better idea after them


----------



## AccuCon

As of now it looks like starting off snow for all of CT then changing to freezing rain Sunday morning finishing off with possibly some rain...It's going to be a mess


----------



## aclawn

There going to a flash freeze on monday morning.








there going to a flash freeze on monday morning.


----------



## aclawn

Our next chance for real snow looks like nextweek tues. & wed. a little far still.
This weekend looks to be dusting at start and then all rain for coastline,northern inland diff. story, still little far.


----------



## AccuCon

aclawn;1962977 said:


> Our next chance for real snow looks like nextweek tues. & wed. a little far still.
> This weekend looks to be all rain for coastline,northern inland diff. story, still little far.


Yeah every model run is completely different 00z thru 18z and the NAM and GFS dont validate either

Even inland with 2" and freezing rain mixed with rain and then back to freezing rain and snow...It will be a busy sunday


----------



## aclawn

AccuCon;1962980 said:


> Yeah every model run is completely different 00z thru 18z and the NAM and GFS dont validate either
> 
> Even inland with 2" and freezing rain mixed with rain and then back to freezing rain and snow...It will be a busy sunday


Yes, and the temp. are going to be hovering around the 35F.If cold air meets the LOW, its going be a ice skating rink.


----------



## ProEnterprises

Any ideas what south west Ct will see out of this weekend Mess?


----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;1963020 said:


> Any ideas what south west Ct will see out of this weekend Mess?


pro ur area look like border line of all snow to mix,storm is coming a little weaker,ur in the 3-6".IMO


----------



## BBC co

snow off a roof = 1 : car = 0


----------



## aclawn

Wow,also on the news this morning, 3 people in boston got buried by 5' of snow that fell off a roof.
12z Euro joins the other models and continues the colder trend of the weekend. Will the trend continue and we end up with a mainly snow event?


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1963056 said:


> pro ur area look like border line of all snow to mix,storm is coming a little weaker,ur in the 3-6".IMO


Thanks. Are we looking at a weakening system through the weekend? The temps are puzzling me. Some sources have us at 40 to.45 degrees on Sunday.


----------



## aclawn

GFS has them now at 35f have to ck next run.Bernie R. is saying something about temp also.
ow.ly/Jkw9h


----------



## aclawn

onion.com/1AfB1uu:laughing:


----------



## aclawn

ECMWF 12z HAMMERTIME next week's were in for a blizzard over New England.something to watch.


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1963144 said:


> ECMWF 12z HAMMERTIME next week's were in for a blizzard over New England.something to watch.


What are you seeing, and for when?


----------



## H.M.R

aclawn;1963144 said:


> ECMWF 12z HAMMERTIME next week's were in for a blizzard over New England.something to watch.


So leave the plows on and dont wash the trucks and it will go away?


----------



## CashinH&P

H.M.R;1963165 said:


> So leave the plows on and dont wash the trucks and it will go away?


You've had time to take your plow off and wash your truck? haha


----------



## BBC co

CashinH&P;1963167 said:


> You've had time to take your plow off and wash your truck? haha


lol


----------



## Maleko

Just watched local news...
Starting like 6pm sat. 
Ending 6pm Sunday...

Really this is gonna be a 24hr storm?.


----------



## ProEnterprises

Maleko;1963220 said:


> Just watched local news...
> Starting like 6pm sat.
> Ending 6pm Sunday...
> 
> Really this is gonna be a 24hr storm?.


How much though? I saw mostly rain here for Sunday with temperatures near 40. What did you see for accumulations?


----------



## BBC co

gfs and nam showing alot of rain


----------



## leigh

Maleko;1963220 said:


> Just watched local news...
> Starting like 6pm sat.
> Ending 6pm Sunday...
> 
> Really this is gonna be a 24hr storm?.


Sw ct - Just saw another local news forecast,looked like any problem would be from sat evening till it changes over starting after midnight at coast,said it would be all over early sun afternoon.Doesn't look like any big deal,lots of salt still on lots plus its sunday.Not even coming back from foxwoods after wedding sat night,I'll come back at daybreak if even needed. Worst case throw some salt down.yawn! And as for tues-wed its way to early to be screaming blizzard like those network dopes,we know better don't we? Only calling for 4" at this point,and that number is meaningless.


----------



## BBC co

The models have been trending colder, and the track shift is slowly moving Southeast. The Euro is really cold...but the GFS is still a bit warm in the lower levels.
But I still think, the Mid Atlantic, Pennsyvania, and the Southern Tier, and southern New England will see snow/mix/rain. I can't rule out some mixing on Sunday in the northern areas...but they have a good chance to stay mostly snow.


----------



## aclawn

it tending colder for this weekend. i was looking at nextweek blizzard way way out


----------



## Maleko

ProEnterprises;1963223 said:


> How much though? I saw mostly rain here for Sunday with temperatures near 40. What did you see for accumulations?


Keep seeing 3-5"
Starting as snow. 
Mixed sleet freezing rain and snow early morning
A bit of rain late morning lunch time then ending in all snow. 
Gonna start cold get a bit above freezing then end real cold. 
Its gonna be a mess

Like i said earlier. Idont care if they say rain. Its all gonna freeze on the ground. Ground temps way to cold.


----------



## BBC co

ya seems there is a train of lows coming. i just been dealing with bills and looking at this weekend really, no time to even look at the march one nice to hear tho. been a good new year would love this every winter. all after December 

took care of friend st. james if u see this. msg me if u need any thing forthill looked like it could use a quick push didnt drive any where else tho


----------



## BBC co

there is a house under there Hingham Ma


----------



## aclawn

Blizzard is a wind storm lasting three hour or more of fine snow,you can get anything from 3" to36" i think, for wed there a lot of wind showing on the models with 4"-8".IMO


----------



## aclawn

:laughing:There so much salt on my truck snow haven't stuck to it in weeks.


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1963294 said:


> Blizzard is a wind storm lasting three hour or more of fine snow,you can get anything from 3" to36" i think, for wed there a lot of wind showing on the models with 4"-8".IMO


Next Wed, or March 2?


----------



## BBC co

ya this weekend is hit or miss still i could see if it shifts we all get moderate snow
just need to watch the runs
i would not give up my plans to tend to it at this point


----------



## ProEnterprises

BBC co;1963303 said:


> ya this weekend is hit or miss still i could see if it shifts we all get moderate snow
> just need to watch the runs
> i would not give up my plans to tend to it at this point


The anxiety of not knowing what it will be is the hardest part. You have all clearly seen my anxiety of winter on this thread this season. I had to cancel a my Valentine's trip last weekend for the "big storm" that was a bust. I'm afraid to rebook and get weather while im away. This winter has just been rough to deal with for some reason. I'm sure im not the only one who feels like this. The money is great, but the journey is not easy.


----------



## BBC co

wahahahahaha













__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=601625299937922


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1963315 said:


> wahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=601625299937922


From driver to passenger in a instinct.


----------



## BBC co

thats like 10 mins from me i drive by there al the time


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1963337 said:


> thats like 10 mins from me i drive by there al the time


wow look at snow bank higher then truck tailgate.
Cold return on mon with a bam!
http://t.co/8cJ8Hx6UWJ


----------



## ProEnterprises

http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/snow-returns-dc-nyc-and-philly-this-weekend/2430839568001

Here is Bernie on the nightly video. Seems like CT is statewide 1-3" with some mix out of this one.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## BBC co

ya only thing is the mix and if its rain which the models are showing there may just be a slush fest still always out i mean i'm not losing sleep till it starts for this one


----------



## H.M.R

Im going to be selfish but I really need ththis weekend to be a washout/quick one. Finally made plans with old friends and was looking forward to seeing them


----------



## BBC co

pretty sure holliston is south right? further south better chance of wash out


----------



## BBC co

http://www.bdcwire.com/jimmy-fallon...thinking/?s_campaign=bcom:socialflow:facebook


----------



## BBC co

http://www.bostonmagazine.com/arts-.../jimmy-fallon-boston-washington-dc-snow-joke/


----------



## aclawn

Now a 6 day keep watching potential Nor'easter for nextweek.
My sleep pattern is shot.


----------



## aclawn

Trending colder and uping totals.3-6" snow to rain,over by sunday morning


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1963721 said:


> Trending colder and uping totals.3-6" snow to rain,over by sunday morning


4" for Fairfield County for this weekend?

What are your thoughts for the Wednesday one?


----------



## aclawn

My plan is since it's going to start around 5pm sat. and turn to rain overnight and stop around 9am sun.,i'm going to let it ride until morning see how much the rain burn off.mite have to hit the 24hrs comm.no use of pre-salting it wash away.Save it for mon. morning.IMO
For wed or thurs. a little far out .


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1963755 said:


> My plan is since it's going to start around 5pm sat. and turn to rain overnight and stop around 9am sun.,i'm going to let it ride until morning see how much the rain burn off.mite have to hit the 24hrs comm.no use of pre-salting it wash away.Save it for mon. morning.IMO
> For wed or thurs. a little far out .


Is it going to turn to rain up in Fairfield County Danbury area too? Some have our highs over 40 here on Sunday, so I'm guessing it will. That seems like it will cut down accumulation?


----------



## aclawn

It look like NW ct corner mite stay all snow, for ur area total r going be little higher then our on coastline we go to rain sooner.temp gong hover around 35f


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1963758 said:


> It look like NW ct corner mite stay all snow, for ur area total r going be little higher then our on coastline we go to rain sooner.temp gong hover around 35f


Yes, I'm sure Lichfield County will stay all snow. Our mix line may be more sleet? What are you thinking we will end up with for accumulations?


----------



## aclawn

going by this around 4" 06z nam

150221/1900z 37 16007kt 25.1f snow 10:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.006 10:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.01 100| 0| 0
150221/2000z 38 17008kt 26.9f snow 9:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.009 10:1| 0.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.02 100| 0| 0
150221/2100z 39 18013kt 29.2f snow 14:1| 0.7|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.052 13:1| 0.9|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.07 100| 0| 0
150221/2200z 40 19018kt 30.1f snow 10:1| 1.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.106 11:1| 1.9|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.17 100| 0| 0
150221/2300z 41 19014kt 30.5f snow 11:1| 1.6|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.143 11:1| 3.5|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.32 100| 0| 0
150222/0000z 42 18012kt 31.2f snow 6:1| 0.6|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.103 10:1| 4.1|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.42 100| 0| 0
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------+---+---
150222/0100z 43 19014kt 31.9f snow 7:1| 0.7|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.098 9:1| 4.8|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.52 100| 0| 0
150222/0200z 44 20012kt 33.7f rain 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.074 9:1| 4.8|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.59 0| 0|100
150222/0300z 45 20017kt 37.5f rain 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.096 9:1| 4.8|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.69 0| 0|100
150222/0400z 46 21017kt 38.4f rain 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.112 9:1| 4.8|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.80 0| 0|100
150222/0500z 47 21013kt 38.0f rain 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.128 9:1| 4.8|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.93 0| 0|100
150222/0600z 48 21010kt 37.5f rain 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.104 9:1| 4.8|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 1.03 0| 0|100
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------+---+---
150222/0700z 49 22008kt 37.1f rain 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.100 9:1| 4.8|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 1.13 0| 0|100
150222/0800z 50 22007kt 36.8f rain 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.048 9:1| 4.8|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 1.18 0| 0|100
150222/0900z 51 23006kt 36.4f rain 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.051 9:1| 4.8|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 1.23 0| 0|100
150222/1000z 52 24006kt 36.2f rain 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.031 9:1| 4.8|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 1.26 0| 0|100
150222/1100z 53 24006kt 35.9f rain 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.015 9:1| 4.8|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 1.28 0| 0|100
150222/1200z 54 24006kt 35.3f rain 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.011 9:1| 4.8|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 1.29 0| 0|100
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------+---+---


----------



## TJS

Plow is off. Washing the truck tomorrow with Hotsy power washer. I gotta get this stuff off my truck.
T.J.


----------



## aclawn

Save water wash it with the rain.lol


----------



## JCPM

Washed mine yesterday. Couldn't stand it any longer. I felt like everytime I brushed up against if I was scratching the paint with all the grime all over it


----------



## ProEnterprises

O know that this may be wishful thinking, but I am hoping that these next 3 events this weekend through next weekend are largely it for the winter. Next weekend is March 1, and I always shoot to be landscaping around the 15 to 20th For spring cleanups. I find it hard pressed that we will lose and dry out in 2 weeks after next weekend.

Also, since we have been so busy with winter, I haven't even had any time to think about spring equipment maintenance, or getting ready. I find that ironic, since I started getting ready for winter back in November, long before it was even here.

For those of us who are landscapers, we all know that late starts can really put your entire season behind.


----------



## leigh

Looks to be trending sooner.I'll be at wedding in stonington at 3 pm,then reception at foxwoods till 10 pm.Feel bad for my niece,this was mid point for guests.For swct looks to start changeover after midnight,then rain all night into am then upper 30's with some sun coming out.I'm good with the exception of one funeral home I do,waiting to hear if they have anything booked for sat evening,80% of my crew will be at wedding and we're all staying over fri and sat night! I'm rambling from anxiety!


----------



## JCPM

ProEnterprises;1963785 said:


> O know that this may be wishful thinking, but I am hoping that these next 3 events this weekend through next weekend are largely it for the winter. Next weekend is March 1, and I always shoot to be landscaping around the 15 to 20th For spring cleanups. I find it hard pressed that we will lose and dry out in 2 weeks after next weekend.
> 
> Also, since we have been so busy with winter, I haven't even had any time to think about spring equipment maintenance, or getting ready. I find that ironic, since I started getting ready for winter back in November, long before it was even here.
> 
> For those of us who are landscapers, we all know that late starts can really put your entire season behind.


You're telling me! I have a list a mile long of maintenance and repairs that I really wanted to have done before March.


----------



## ProEnterprises

JCPM;1963795 said:


> You're telling me! I have a list a mile long of maintenance and repairs that I really wanted to have done before March.


Yeah. I know they don't mean much, but the cold and storm pattern does look to break after next weekend. Where are you located?


----------



## JCPM

ProEnterprises;1963804 said:


> Yeah. I know they don't mean much, but the cold and storm pattern does look to break after next weekend. Where are you located?


Middletown. I've actually been moving snow with a broken cutting edge for a couple of weeks because I haven't had the time to got buy a new one. Lol


----------



## aclawn

look at the long term.cold hang around until 3/8.It's looking like a late spring startup this yr.


----------



## vlc

At this rate, I'll be doing spring cleanups in July!


----------



## theholycow

ProEnterprises;1963785 said:


> O know that this may be wishful thinking, but I am hoping that these next 3 events this weekend through next weekend are largely it for the winter. Next weekend is March 1, and I always shoot to be landscaping around the 15 to 20th For spring cleanups.


Does anyone remember when this thread was full of people calling the season a bust, lamenting the lack of snow rather than wishing it would go away?



fireside;1931558 said:


> We still have parts of ct with ice. As for the rest of the winter only 3 weeks left here on average. What a bust always next year





Evil Diesel;1912880 said:


> Most years r not like this. This is actually horrible for seasonal. They feel like they can lowball you next year





aclawn;1912899 said:


> Yep this great weather for the seasonal contract, but it get boring sitting around during the week. now sat and sun ok (football)for now.Feel sry for the per push guy, bad start hope they make it up.


Of course we did have _some_ people who were on target...


MSsnowplowing;1913304 said:


> Wow the 4th now rain, the 6th plowable now flurries, the 11th now rain according to accu weather.
> The year we got nemo was just like this to start.





AccuCon;1913497 said:


> Just like the past 200 plus F&*%ing years FEBRUARY IN NEW ENGLAND WILL BE SNOWY....


----------



## theholycow

ProEnterprises;1963785 said:


> I find it hard pressed that we will lose and dry out in 2 weeks after next weekend.


Hard pressed is an understatement...it's going to be a lot longer than that. Everything is piled with snow that came off of streets, driveways, and roofs.



> I find that ironic, since I started getting ready for winter back in November, long before it was even here.


Yeah, but you gotta do what you gotta do. Once every few years we'll get plowable events in October, and the waste of being ready early every year beats not being ready for it when it does happen.


----------



## unhcp

theholycow;1963865 said:


> Does anyone remember when this thread was full of people calling the season a bust, lamenting the lack of snow rather than wishing it would go away?
> 
> Ha and now people complain there is too much, no one is ever happy


----------



## AccuCon

I just hope we dont get a week long high warm up with torrential rain...We will all be screwed 

With this snow pack its going to take awhile then the mud....Wont have to water things any time soon...lol

From looking at the model runs and all the info...It seems like the very NW corner may escape any mixing (like Norfolk north and west)...However it should be interesting for the rest of us...I see a mess coming in the Northwest Hartford/Litchfield County area...3-6 (probably 4") mixed with sleet and freezing rain...Thankfully it will only be a Sunday so it shouldn't be crazy traffic (hahah right)

It would be nice if this stayed all snow or just a little sleet...I am not looking forward to freezing rain or any rain for that matter...



unhcp;1963870 said:


> theholycow;1963865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone remember when this thread was full of people calling the season a bust, lamenting the lack of snow rather than wishing it would go away?
> 
> 
> 
> Ha and now people complain there is too much, no one is ever happy
Click to expand...

People always find something to complain about


----------



## JCPM

I always complain weather we have snow or not  #hatewinter


----------



## ProEnterprises

AccuCon;1963909 said:


> I just hope we dont get a week long high warm up with torrential rain...We will all be screwed
> 
> With this snow pack its going to take awhile then the mud....Wont have to water things any time soon...lol
> 
> From looking at the model runs and all the info...It seems like the very NW corner may escape any mixing (like Norfolk north and west)...However it should be interesting for the rest of us...I see a mess coming in the Northwest Hartford/Litchfield County area...3-6 (probably 4") mixed with sleet and freezing rain...Thankfully it will only be a Sunday so it shouldn't be crazy traffic (hahah right)
> 
> It would be nice if this stayed all snow or just a little sleet...I am not looking forward to freezing rain or any rain for that matter...
> 
> People always find something to complain about


Still 2 to.4" for us Fairfield County people? Im just curious as to what you are now seeing with the mixing.


----------



## aclawn

Yep this great weather for the seasonal contract, but it get boring sitting around during the week waiting for (baseball)for now.Feel sry for all the mulch job i have, bad start hope to make it up july.fkg snow doesn't want to melt. my long term memo.lol


----------



## AccuCon

This seems a little aggressive...Unless I am missing something....


----------



## linckeil

that map is consistent with what i've been hearing - word is its trending colder and mix line is moving south of nyc.


----------



## ProEnterprises

AccuCon;1963998 said:


> This seems a little aggressive...Unless I am missing something....


I haven't seen anyone saying 5 to 8.For Fairfield County area. Most are 2 to 5, or.4 to 5. Some have us with sleet and freezing rain after midnight tomorrow.


----------



## BBC co

Up and down the East Coast record lows were broken.
The cold air is setting the stage for our next storm...these are my first thoughts and any more change in the track to the south and east will vastly change this. This will be a fast moving storm......,.
By Saturday morning 6 AM precipitation will be working into western Pennsylvania.
By 1:00 PM the snow will be approaching Central New York State and the I-95. Snow looks to be over the NYS Capital District and western New England by 3 PM. Eastern New England will see the snow Mid to late afternoon.
Snow looks to make it into DC and Philly by 3PM and into New York City 4-5 PM.
Saturday into Saturday night, few inches for the I-95 from DC to NYC, before a changeover to a mix, by Sunday morning...DC, Baltimore, and Philly have a good chance to see some plain rain on Sunday...But NYC might hang on to the mix. NYC could see 2-4 inches of snow. but for most of Long Island and coastal New Jersey 1-2 inches, northwest New Jersey 3-6 inches with the rest of New Jersey and back toward Philly and DC 1-4 inches.
1-3 inches of snow for Rhode Island up to Boston. This looks to change to a sleet/freezing rain mix 8-10 PM, then it will change to rain later Saturday night/ Sunday morning.
*Connecticut and Massachusetts look to see a general 2-5 inches 
*Southern and western Maine back across Southern New Hampshire and southern Vermont 3-6 inches of snow...for the Champlain Valley 2-4 inches. These areas will see snow transition over to a mix/rain.
For Western New York a general 2-4 inches ...with a general 4-6 inches of snow possible for Central New York including the Mohawk Valley and the central and northern Hudson Valley..north and west of NYC... These areas will also deal with some mixing of sleet and freezing rain late Saturday into Sunday morning.
There could be as much as 4-8 inches across the Tug Hill, Adirondacks, Greens, Berkshires, and Whites, ...this is due to overrunning
The northern tier of Pennsylvania will see a general 3-6 inches...but western Pennsylvania could see amounts of 6-12 inches.
On Sunday snow will end west to east.....with the storm pulling away Sunday evening.
Behind this storm ...more cold air will move-in.... The cold will stick around of all of next week.. then we deal with another storm.... The Euro is showing this as a Miller A storm moving up the Eastern Seaboard.


----------



## aclawn

Actual good news, ECMWF 12z cancelled potential Nor'easter mid-next week.


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1964077 said:


> Actual good news, ECMWF 12z cancelled potential Nor'easter mid-next week.


Where did you see they cancelled next week? What are we slated ti get now?


----------



## AccuCon

So the storm is canceled mid week??? Did not know the Euro had that power....Impressive 

Anyone know more about this rain line and if it has gone just along the coast (CT) for this weekend????


----------



## aclawn

AccuCon;1964094 said:


> So the storm is canceled mid week??? Did not know the Euro had that power....Impressive
> 
> Anyone know more about this rain line and if it has gone just along the coast (CT) for this weekend????


lol, i was passing along ryan tweetThumbs Up

Ryan
‏@RyanMaue Actual good news, ECMWF 12z cancelled potential Nor'easter mid-next week. Continent-wide deep freeze still on.

rain line=http://t.co/Yle7m49DIH


----------



## AccuCon

Yeah I just stumbled on this...Looking like the rain line has gone way south


----------



## aclawn

i need a couple hour of daylight rain to wash my truck.


----------



## ProEnterprises

AccuCon;1964112 said:


> Yeah I just stumbled on this...Looking like the rain line has gone way south


Can you post that accumulation map for ct?


----------



## AC2717

so west of Bost is going to be all snow now? any new totals?


----------



## AccuCon

ProEnterprises;1964140 said:


> Can you post that accumulation map for ct?


There is no just one of those maps for CT by the NWS/NOAA we in CT are covered by three NWS stations...Boston (BOX) NY, NY (OKX) and Albany (ALY)

So what exactly are you looking for....

Thats showing none for Hartford County....Might get a little sleet but haven't seen any rain

Found this but was as of 5AM


----------



## AccuCon

This would be nice


----------



## BBC co

old sorry dated the 12th


----------



## NAHA

BBC co;1964275 said:


> News
> Significant Weekend Snow Storm Could Be A Blizzard
> By Terry Eliasen, Meteorologist, WBZ-TV Exec. Weather Producer
> February 12, 2015 3:50 PM
> 
> BOSTON (CBS) - Where is your breaking point? Are you already there? Do you know?
> 
> This winter is putting us all to the test like never before. The last three weeks have been just about as mentally and physically challenging as the weather can get here in the winter. Our patience and resolve our being pushed to the max. There is a breaking point, there has to be. Just look at our crowded streets, the failing commuter rail, heck the snow piles in your own driveway.
> 
> We are getting dangerously close. Several roofs have already collapsed. Snow blower repair shops are overflowing. Schools will be lucky to get out before July. How much more can our region take? Will one more big storm push us over the edge? Two?
> I gotta say, up until this point, I have been extremely impressed.
> Consider that we have received more snow in the last 3 weeks than in any stretch ever before in more than 120 years of record keeping.
> 
> We literally have NEVER experienced anything remotely like this in our lifetimes or in our parents' lifetimes, or their parents. And yet, for the most part, our roads remain passable. Our driveways are shoveled and our resolve is strong.
> 
> I wish I could say that we made it. That the pattern is changing and the worst is over. Sadly it is not.
> 
> We are now tracking what looks to be another significant blow this weekend. Another nor'easter. Another potential blizzard.
> Right now there is a piece of atmospheric energy in the far Northwest Territories of Northern Canada. Even though it is nearly 2,000 miles from Boston, just about every piece of computermodel guidance is taking this "storm" from the Arctic Ocean to just off our shore in the next 72 hours.
> 
> There is some disagreement as to the exact track and where the most dramatic impacts will be, but it appears that avoiding a sizeable storm here is no longer on the table.
> The "ceiling" for this storm is extremely high. This is not just a snow event like our storm from earlier this week. This storm will likely have significant winds associated with it, creating several additional concerns from blizzard conditions to power outages to property damage.
> 
> TIMELINE:
> Saturday Afternoon:
> Snow begins. Innocently enough at first. Just some light snow as the storm approaches from the west and begins to transfer its energy offshore. A coating to an inch or two by 7 p.m. Saturday.
> 
> Saturday Night:
> The storm rapidly deepens just off our South Coast. Several inches of snow are likely overnight. The winds do not ramp up just yet. Total snow by 7 a.m. Sunday something like 3-6 inches.
> 
> Sunday Morning:
> This is where things get serious.
> It appears as though the storm will undergo bombogenesis (a rapid deepening and intensification) just to our east and in the Gulf of Maine. The winds will really start to crank out of the north. Wind gusts along the coastline could easily top 50 mph and be near hurricane force over Cape Cod (70 mph+).
> 
> An intense band of snow will likely setup along the Maine coast. This is where the worst of the storm will be felt. They will almost certainly be measuring the snow in feet up in Maine. Some heavy snow bands will likely rotate from north to south down the coast and into southern New England at this time.
> 
> Blizzard conditions are highly likely in spots on Sunday morning.
> 
> The whipping wind and steady snow will create near zero visibility at times. Snow will be nearly impossible to measure. Expect an additional 3-to-6 inches Sunday morning. The highest amounts right along the coast include the Cape, Boston, and certainly up into Maine.
> 
> Sunday Afternoon:
> The snow intensity lets up a bit but the winds continue to be a concern. They may be slightly lower than their peak in the morning, but still strong enough to whip the snow around and create scattered whiteout conditions.
> Additional snow accumulation should only be a few inches, but the winds will make it seem like the storm is still raging.
> 
> Sunday Evening:
> The snow is over. The winds will gradually slacken but remain gusty (20-to-40 mph perhaps) all night long.
> ACCUMULATION:
> 
> *Preliminary estimates:
> 12"+ all of Eastern MA (Worcester to Boston)…could easily close in on 18" in spots
> 6-12" Western MA due to the distance away from the storm
> 24"+ in the state of Maine, which appears to be the jackpot zone for snow accumulation with this event. There may be 3 feet of snow in spots!*
> 
> COASTAL FLOODING:
> The high tide of greatest concern is Sunday around 7:30 a.m. Winds will be mainly northerly but very strong. Significant beach erosion is likely along with pockets of minor-moderate coastal flooding, especially in northerly facing beaches (Cape Cod Bay).
> 
> We are still nearly 3 days away from the peak of this storm arriving here in southern New England. And again, it is currently 2,000 miles away.
> 
> Things can, and likely, will change.
> However, a miss or low impact storm does not appear to be in the cards.
> Use the next few days to prepare as best you can. Get as much snow off the roof as possible. Shave down those giant piles at the end of your driveways. And think about making alternate travel plans late Saturday night and Sunday if you are heading out. Of course, stay tuned for updates. And stay safe.
> Follow Terry on Twitter @TerryWBZ


Am I ok? This for this weekend?


----------



## BBC co

ya it's old sorry to scare u, scared my self posted in panic 
lol that says feb 12th no idea why it was reposted  
my bad here is their new map


----------



## Evil Diesel

NAHA;1964283 said:


> Am I ok? This for this weekend?


No. If u look at the date it was for last weekend


----------



## NAHA

Ok iam watching the news 7 is calling for 3 to 6.


----------



## Evil Diesel

BBC was stuck in a time warp


----------



## BBC co

BOSTON (CBS) – There is a light at the end of the tunnel!
Granted it is waaaay off in the distance and barely visible through the snow, but trust me, it is there.

This weekend may be the first sign of hope.
We certainly cannot declare winter over, not by a long shot. Nor can we say we have had our last big snowstorm, also somewhat doubtful. BUT, this weekend’s storm might just be the first sign of a change in this historic pattern. When was the last time we had a weekend without the mention of a foot or more of snow? Try mid-January!

Granted, we still have a storm coming Saturday night and Sunday, but this one is going to be very different, dare I say spring-like.
There will be some snow accumulation, but a surge of warmer air will introduce rain for a good portion of the area.
This isn’t necessarily all good news however. The rain will add some serious weight to our enormous snowpack. With about .5-to-1 inch of rain expected in southeastern Massachusetts, many roofs will be tested once again.

TIMELINE
Let’s break it down, flake by flake and drop by drop:
Saturday afternoon 1 p.m.- 7 p.m:
Snow begins between 4 and 7 p.m. from west to east, very light. Only expecting a coating to an inch (mainly north and west of Boston) by 7 p.m.


Saturday night 7 p.m.- Midnight:
Steady light to moderate snow through midnight for most of southern New England. This is the time frame of greatest snow accumulation.


Areas north and west of Boston will receive about 2-to-4 inches of snow during this time. In Boston and areas south, a bit less due to milder temperatures, between a coating and 2 inches.
Sunday morning 12 a.m. – 7 a.m:
A significant push of mild air from south to north will change the snow to rain in some areas and an icy mix in others. The snow accumulation will largely be over with just a final inch or two in partsof central and western Massachusetts.
Snow will transition to plain rain in Boston and areas to the south. North and west of Boston, temperatures will rise above freezing a few thousand feet up in the atmosphere but right at ground level the sub-freezing cold will be tougher to dislodge.


Therefore, I expect pockets of freezing rain to develop in the early morning hours in parts of Worcester, Middlesex and Essex Counties as well as southern New Hampshire. Precipitation will be fairly light, so ice amounts should be near or below .1 of an inch, adding a crusty topping to the fresh snow.
Sunday 7 a.m. – Noon:
The mild surge continues and most of southern New England will climb to near or slighty above 32 degrees in this time frame. Parts of southeastern Massachusetts could climb to near 40 degrees!
Most of the freezing rain will change to plain rain, although some of the colder valley locations may remain just below 32 degrees well into the morning. In addition, the precipitation rate will slow down significantly during Sunday morning. The rain will become very light, turning to a drizzle north of Boston. The last of the steady rain will exit southern areas by midday.


Sunday midday/afternoon:
Precipitation tapers off and it’s time to clean up again.
TOTAL ACCUMULATION
Three-to-6 inches:
North and west of Route 128, including Worcester, Fitchburg, Lowell, Lawrence and southern New Hampshire and Vermont.
One-to-3 inches:
Immediate coastline including Boston, South Shore, Cape and Islands and all of southeastern Massachusetts.

WHAT’S NEXT?
Another shot of very cold, Arctic air for early next week. What else is new? The next storm potential looks to be around Wednesday. Still a ways to go with this one, could certainly be a miss, but it’s something to watch.
Follow Terry on Twitter @TerryWBZ


----------



## BBC co

Evil Diesel;1964297 said:


> BBC was stuck in a time warp


i seen it and just panic posted it lol sorry guys i dont normally try to scare the sheeit out of u for fun lol

just came home from snow blowing a deck with 6 feet of snow on it, defiantly in a warp alright


----------



## BBC co

this looks nice not sure i want another ful;l price truck tho, been looking around on craigslist at used stuff but the new factor just gets me i'd wait till summer to pull the trigger on a new one tho


----------



## aclawn

i'm on Quote patrol tonite with no worry the rain is going take care of my 1-2"er:laughing:


----------



## BBC co

i'm horrified i seen that old post and was literally panicked... i want the 3" im at the point it hurts to leave people bills lol


----------



## BBC co

i have no problem cashing the cheqs but billing the resi's its at the point it hurts. 
I have even skipped the last 2 small runs for bills just to maintain the access and comfort them a lil

then again if i was charging 20 a driveway i'd probably not care and not be plowing any more,wonder how those guys are doing ????


----------



## BBC co

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153122343464445


----------



## aclawn

in Boston.


----------



## FordFisherman

Thats awesome, love to see people make the best of a situation. Might not be able to do that ever again, who knows?


----------



## aclawn

Had a mirage looking out my window this morning.:laughing:


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1964622 said:


> Had a mirage looking out my window this morning.:laughing:


Any updates for us on this one, Ac?


----------



## Maleko

Its gonna be a bomb either way.
Either we will get way more snow than rain 
Or we will get more rain than snow. 
Cause every freaking station i watch or read is completely different.
One this morning shows 3-6" entire state with possible local higher amounts.
Another shows a couple inches with all rain all day sunday

No one knows... No one, its all a guess. Ur guess is different from my guess.
Chan 3 is different from chan 6
Accuweather is different from the weather chan. Etc.....
It just blows my mind that no one knows.


----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;1964636 said:


> Any updates for us on this one, Ac?


PRO for ur area looks like the 3 beans area lol.snow,ice,rain line.the change happen around 10pm. If you have snow on the ground sundayafter the rain, shovel it because we go back into the cold pattern again on Monday.
For my area the coastline i think rain will take care of it.


----------



## SnowFakers

aclawn;1964651 said:


> PRO for ur area looks like the 3 beans area lol.snow,ice,rain line.the change happen around 10pm. If you have snow on the ground sundayafter the rain, shovel it because we go back into the cold pattern again on Monday.
> For my area the coastline i think rain will take care of it.


Where you at on the shore?


----------



## aclawn

Stratford CT.
Animate 
http://collaboration.cmc.ec.gc.ca/cmc/cmdn/pcpn_type/pcpn_type_gem_reg.html


----------



## ProEnterprises

SnowFakers;1964671 said:


> Where you at on the shore?


I am Fairfield County, Danbury, ct.


----------



## leigh

Maleko;1964640 said:


> Its gonna be a bomb either way.
> Either we will get way more snow than rain
> Or we will get more rain than snow.
> Cause every freaking station i watch or read is completely different.
> One this morning shows 3-6" entire state with possible local higher amounts.
> Another shows a couple inches with all rain all day sunday
> 
> No one knows... No one, its all a guess. Ur guess is different from my guess.
> Chan 3 is different from chan 6
> Accuweather is different from the weather chan. Etc.....
> It just blows my mind that no one knows.


I'm with you!,I'm in Mystic Ct today for 3pm wedding and I've checked every forecast for New York up to Boston,this thing is a wash out with maybe an inch up here with1-3"or 3-5 in swct.where I plow.I don't know if I should party heartily tonight,come home after reception at 10pm or stay till am? Temps tomorrow anywhere from upper 30's to mid 40's.Nobody knows, all a big guess.


----------



## durafish

So you think we will see much more snow this season? Seems like no snow predictions till at least next week and that's a long ways away.


----------



## leigh

durafish;1964710 said:


> So you think we will see much more snow this season? Seems like no snow predictions till at least next week and that's a long ways away.


All guesses.Look at the tues-wed period,they were claiming 3-5"+ and now it's gone from forecast.Our weather is based on frontal/low progression.They continue to come across country and its a crapshoot whether they develop/hit us.Any forecast even a couple of days out are very low probability.Will it snow again,yup,will it rain yup,will we have a dry/warm spell,maybe.This is a game nobody wins at!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hey guys, I have one of our disaster trailers in Dedham ma, need to move it locally to another place in town, you know of anyone with a semi looking to make any extra $$$$ today?


----------



## mjlawncare

Seems to be trending to a mainly snow event for inland ct weather advisory calling for 3-7 inchs doesnt even show mixing in the hourly forecast anymore over by 7am anyone seeing anything different?


----------



## aclawn

tuff one one to call,on the mix line, look to have drop to the merritt,leigh ur probaly going tobe come bk early with my money in ur pocket.lol


----------



## aclawn

Danbury got snow.
http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


----------



## mjlawncare

Snow started here 10min ago also


----------



## aclawn

mjlawncare;1964809 said:


> Snow started here 10min ago also


it look all snow for you nice, better then mix crap


----------



## aclawn

just started here fine but heavy.


----------



## SnowFakers

What if it stays as freezing rain? Wait till it's all over or what?


----------



## aclawn

i'm going to wait being that it's sat.Suppose change over 10pm,hopefullly by 9am rain burn out.I'm a little worry rain line come closer to I-95.There some dark blue in radar someone going to get a good thump.


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1964847 said:
 

> i'm going to wait being that it's sat.Suppose change over 10pm,hopefullly by 9am rain burn out.I'm a little worry rain line come closer to I-95.There some dark blue in radar someone going to get a good thump.


Where does it look like it is going to get heavy stuff?


----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;1964853 said:


> Where does it look like it is going to get heavy stuff?


It's over PA,Also big air pocket heading toward ur area.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1964855 said:


> It's over PA,Also big air pocket heading toward ur area.


I saw that.is it going to stop here.for a but?


----------



## SnowFakers

Crap shoot when to go out?


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

froze his nuts off


----------



## cpmi

Coming down at a good clip here in the [email protected] least an inch down already.


----------



## BBC co

US National Weather Service Boston MA
Have increased snow amounts a bit across Rhode Island and Southeast MA. 2 to 6 inches of snow expected for much of the region. Best shot at the higher amounts will be in Northern Connecticut and into the Western and Central Massachusetts.

Snow then changes to rain and freezing rain across Southeast MA/Rhode Island later this evening, but may remain mainly snow across the rest of the region.


----------



## durafish

BBC co;1964920 said:


> froze his nuts off


Wtf is wrong with people?? Who thinks it's a good idea to put their animal into freezing water. I'm also not sure how anyone there didn't act against that and push the owner right in. Also that police department must just be on meth to allow, witnesses and be a pet of that.

Ok I'm done back to snow. Snowing good here, locals increased totals 4-7 now.


----------



## mwalsh9152

1olddogtwo;1964725 said:


> Hey guys, I have one of our disaster trailers in Dedham ma, need to move it locally to another place in town, you know of anyone with a semi looking to make any extra $$$$ today?


try Negoshians in Newton, MA


----------



## Idealtim

Already over an inch down in my driveway, just heard weatherman say temps may trend slightly cooler then previously forcasted. We may get the 2-4 inches before the turn to mix. Noaa is showing rain at about 9-11am well see how it goes.


----------



## SnowFakers

When you guys going out?


----------



## FordFisherman

Going to wait till it stops unless someone calls and needs to get in or out. Can never trust the forecast, gotta keep a close eye on the radar.


----------



## SnowFakers

FordFisherman;1965031 said:


> Going to wait till it stops unless someone calls and needs to get in or out. Can never trust the forecast, gotta keep a close eye on the radar.


Stops all precipitation completely or just snowing?


----------



## ProEnterprises

SnowFakers;1965034 said:


> Stops all precipitation completely or just snowing?


Forecasts dropped from 3 to 5 here overnight to 1 to 3".now


----------



## cpmi

Just got in-good 3+ here and still coming down at a good clip. May have to hit the convenience store one more time before they close @ 11 then back out at 4:30.


----------



## abbe

I'm calling bust for RI.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## ProEnterprises

BBC co;1965066 said:


>


Anyone have any updates? Weather Channel says less that 1" more here overnight. We have opened most stuff up once, but hoping to hold off on doing anything else until after midnight.


----------



## quigleysiding

Raining on the coast


----------



## aclawn

rain line OTS on radar, just got bk still snowing here 3", looking at the radar no change over for you PRO.
http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1965088 said:


> rain line OTS on radar, just got bk still snowing here 3", looking at the radar no change over for you PRO.
> http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


What are you seeing for an end time and remaining accumulations?


----------



## Idealtim

5" at my house now goin to sleep ill wake up and check radar at 4 and make the call then.


----------



## leigh

Raining since 9pm here in mystic,maybe an inch or 2,lots of rain 33 deg.Reports from my wedding guest crew who are on the road home,all rain on 95 from 10pm on.Said there was more snow on highway closer they got to new haven.This thing is all over as far as snow is concerned for coast. Plowing slush I guess.I'll head home at 5am and push whats left,before it melts off lol


----------



## mjlawncare

6inchs here and still snowing


----------



## SnowFakers

3 inches of concrete here. Heading out now


----------



## SnowFakers

Man it's slow going... This stuff doesn't want to move and won't stack just slides down the pile. Sucks


----------



## mjlawncare

Stayed all snow here all powder probably ended up with 7inchs still snowing lightly still


----------



## cpmi

Just about 6 inches here-heavy stuff. Thankfully no rain/sleet.


----------



## BBC co

just enough to make a slopy mess here the calls are already starting about roof snow 9am was first one smh


----------



## H.M.R

Got maube 2" in Holliston but nothing else. Nice and warm now.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## fordtruck661

Got around 7" it was not that heavy or wet like expected.


----------



## NAHA

So When's the next plow able event for boston


----------



## BBC co

possibly wednesday. then i think i seen a chance next weekend again. have not really been looking, was on a snow reloaction mission to create a backyard sledding course for the kids


----------



## aclawn

Eweather13 
In case u were wondering how thick the ice is. A truck ON the CT River in Haddam!


----------



## BBC co

whats that a 2500 or 3500 thats some weight either way vn pic


----------



## BBC co

this is interesting
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/16/u...&kwp_4=71307&kwp_1=123464&_r=0&abt=0002&abg=1


----------



## aclawn

http://wxedge.com/2015/02/22/snowfall-totals-from-221-2215/


----------



## durafish

anyone think we are pretty much done for this year? I am more than ready for spring.


----------



## BBC co

every thing i see now is missing us but stilla chance next weekend if it tracks differently wed looking to miss us


----------



## NAHA

I want 3 more then I'll be good


----------



## BBC co

ya i'd take snow till june i love it 2 a week is great haha nvm 3 more


----------



## aclawn

If there snow on the ground keep it coming.Thumbs Uppayup


----------



## aclawn

Getting closer for fri&sat.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

Just return from a look a lots, there ice there!


----------



## Maleko

aclawn;1966053 said:


> Just return from a look a lots, there ice there!


Yup. Me to nice salt run this morning.

Looks like all the storms this week they were calling fir are all now Out To Sea...
Surprise, surprise.


----------



## JCPM

Salt run this morning. What's up for Wednesday? I'd like to pull my sander off this week and give everything a good washing


----------



## AccuCon

I wouldnt say wed. is a complete miss they are still forecasting an 1" for northern CT

Next weeks looks like it could be a big one...Model runs show a massive area of percipitation, as seen here


----------



## AC2717

can't sleep clowns will eat me, cant sleep clowns will eat me, cant sleep clowns will eat me


----------



## aclawn

It's look like something for SNE MA. AND CAPE TOMORROW tues.,wed.1-3".Breaktime after this SAT. is OTS AND MON.2ND ALL RAIN.


----------



## aclawn

JCPM;1966108 said:


> Salt run this morning. What's up for Wednesday? I'd like to pull my sander off this week and give everything a good washing


Take it off where be on break for awhile.


----------



## JCPM

aclawn;1966477 said:


> Take it off where be on break for awhile.


Done and done. Was nice to get everything washed up today.


----------



## aclawn

i have to get me a hot water pressure washer this year.sks waiting for warm days.


----------



## vlc

Felt good to take my plow off and wash my trucks. But now I don't know what to do with myself!


----------



## linckeil

after yesterday's 5 inches as soon as i got done i washed the truck - didn't even go inside to eat anything. had to get it done while temps were still above freezing. only second time this winter temps allowed for a nice bath. i washed it after the thanksgiving storm and then yesterday. usually i'm able to do it between storms, but not this year.


----------



## BBC co

FUNNNNNNNNY SHEEET WATCH




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155199992780366


----------



## BBC co

aclawn;1966482 said:


> i have to get me a hot water pressure washer this year.sks waiting for warm days.


can't u just hook the pressure washer feed up to your washing machine hot water line Oo


----------



## leigh

BBC co;1966638 said:


> can't u just hook the pressure washer feed up to your washing machine hot water line Oo


I tried that,blew every o ring apart lol.You can buy one made for hotwater,a little pricy though.


----------



## BBC co

cool thanks for the info had no idea


----------



## aclawn

I'm trying to find the one i saw a while back,it would heat the water after the cold water pressure washer ,can't remember the mfg.It was the one that didn't have a motor on it,all it had was the burner and coil.


----------



## BBC co

Message from the Superintendent

Hello Everyone,

All schools EXCEPT PRS will be open in Hingham tomorrow. Work has been completed, but we have not received the necessary paperwork for PRS. That is the reason for the late notice, but we are now aware the inspection sign-off will not occur tonight. Wheels move slowly in the world of technicalities. Uggh!!! I am very sorry about this glitch. If you are upset and frustrated,so are we. 

Snow removal at PRS continued for most of the day. All the snow removed from the roof had to be moved away from the building, a tremendous and time consuming effort on a very cold day. Kudos to the HPS and DPW workers and to the contracted help as well. Roof snow removal also was accomplished at the other buildings. Final touches, such as removing the shoveled snow from the pathways and access points, is still in process as I am writing this message. We will continue with some additional snow removal at the HS tomorrow. We will be able to station the crane, so that it and the students are “out of harms way.”

I just ran into a former HHS student who is a contractor working at the Weymouth Schools. Their HS and two middle schools were not in session today for the same reason that we were out. A lot of snow to remove from large buildings is an unbelievable challenge.

I know we all are similarly concerned about safety. The sidewalks are not all plowed. That simply is our reality for the time being. DPW resources are stretched. In fact, most of their trucks and front-end loaders were working with us today. Because the main roads are bare and dry, I worry that drivers will forget that behind the big snow banks are other drivers and children. That is something I can’t fix, but if we all work to get out the “drive slowly “ message it may help. I would urge that high school students take the school bus and that parents who drive students use caution (and patience and polite discourse) with other parents also dropping off.

Special thanks go to some friendly souls in different parts of town who have taken the initiative to shovel sidewalks in their own parts of town and near our schools. How fantastic is that!

Now a special request - the School Committee Budget Hearing is about to begin; while I enjoy reading the communications you send back (at least most of them), I will not be able to respond this evening!

Take great care in the morning!!


----------



## BBC co

gonna see if they need help clearing side walks or some thing side streets are a mess they are obviously struggling and paying lots of subs with little prgress


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

ohoh! could be snow monday according latest run,cold air line moving south.Eye on how close the L get to the coast.


----------



## mwalsh9152

Ill take a Monday storm! I need to leave for PA on Tuesday mid day for a 2 day work trip, Ive been hoping that I wont need to try and find coverage for my accounts.


----------



## AC2717

I am almost getting bored after recovering. IN Dover NH this weekend for my daughters hockey tournament, coming home to get some snow work sunday night would be great


----------



## BBC co

BBC co;1966752 said:


>


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

Someone in Connecticut thought it would be a good idea to use a fridge as a plow. We'll just leave this one here.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

aclawn;1967551 said:


>


man i made the snow luge course better today moved another dump truck of snow in its creation need some fast plastic sleds ordered a bad ass sno tube


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

bbc take some pics of snow luge, spray a little water for speed lol


----------



## theholycow

BBC co;1967531 said:


> Someone in Connecticut thought it would be a good idea to use a fridge as a plow. We'll just leave this one here.
> http://i.imgur.com/eA5Ukvn.png[img][/QUOTE]
> 
> I'd do that before I'd shovel.


----------



## aclawn

Cold air drops down again for mon. & tues.ohoh! 2-5"if it snow.


----------



## BBC co

dude i will take a video i just went out there to look it over kds in bed took the 2 person sno tube hit the fence full on need a 180 berm at end of run i fine tuned it man.
was more fun then working


----------



## BBC co

itd cut thru 4-5 feet of snow its a full on worthy project kids are lving it i loved it 20 mins ago was loln my ass off after crashing i didnt evn run its like a water slide of snow


----------



## BillyRgn

Anyone else seeing snow right now ? It's been snowing at my house the last half hour - 45 minutes and the road is practically covered


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1967611 said:


> itd cut thru 4-5 feet of snow its a full on worthy project kids are lving it i loved it 20 mins ago was loln my ass off after crashing i didnt evn run its like a water slide of snow


Some FUN and memory there for sure.lol
For the end of luge maybe and old mattress.
I had a little squall come and go for 15min. spotty flake on windshield.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

aclawn;1967636 said:


> Some FUN and memory there for sure.lol
> For the end of luge maybe and old mattress


ya the i6 will go for a documentary ride


----------



## BBC co

really want a go pro for plowing
and now sledding lol


----------



## aclawn

A little more Neg. tilt., look out SWCT

http://images.intellicast.com/WxImages/RadarLoop/usa_None_anim.gif


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

After this year everyone that's plow in new england is certified pro snowplower .ussmileyflag


----------



## BBC co

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2015/02/23/driver-survives-crash-launching-truck-off-upper-deck-of-i-93/


----------



## JCPM

Getting ready to go out and move some snow tonight and I looked out he window and see everything covered in white. What the hell


----------



## BBC co




----------



## Maleko

JCPM;1967661 said:


> Getting ready to go out and move some snow tonight and I looked out he window and see everything covered in white. What the hell


This...... Wtf. 
Just took dogs out and its snowing good. Truck is covered. Wtf. The world is ending. Nothing on radar. Where is this coming from... 
Now i wont sleep.


----------



## BBC co

snowing here just flipped the wipers up


----------



## BBC co

https://www.facebook.com/NWSBoston


----------



## rlmlandscape

Woke up to 5 inches in Narragansett. Don't even have the plow on my personal truck. So much for a dusting to an inch


----------



## aclawn

Where next!:laughing:


----------



## vlc

Just a dusting here. Residual salt burned it all off. No making money today


----------



## BBC co

got 3-4 here depending on side of town. nice light stuff


----------



## AC2717

VLC
I have been searching for a good car wash ever since I moved out to Maynard
got any tips?


----------



## TJS

AC2717;1968009 said:


> VLC
> I have been searching for a good car wash ever since I moved out to Maynard
> got any tips?


A little off topic but my dream is to build a car/truck wash that will handle trucks with plows/racks/dumps/ strobe towers etc.


----------



## BBC co

100 Pumpkins vs Snowblower


----------



## BBC co




----------



## AccuCon




----------



## vlc

AC2717;1968009 said:


> VLC
> I have been searching for a good car wash ever since I moved out to Maynard
> got any tips?


For washing my wife's car, I go to concord car wash on 62 in west concord, or acton car wash on 2A by colonial spirits. The trucks, I just power wash them at home. I believe there is a power wash style one on Washington st in hudson.


----------



## AccuCon

Are they talking about her or the equipment

http://www.extremeblowerproducts.com/product-demo.html

I really don't see the practical use of this with ICE Melt (How it was being marketed to me)


----------



## vlc

AccuCon;1968215 said:


> Are they talking about her or the equipment
> 
> http://www.extremeblowerproducts.com/product-demo.html
> 
> I really don't see the practical use of this with ICE Melt (How it was being marketed to me)


Hmmm. Paintball fight with my redmax 8500's. \m/


----------



## AC2717

vlc;1968212 said:


> For washing my wife's car, I go to concord car wash on 62 in west concord, or acton car wash on 2A by colonial spirits. The trucks, I just power wash them at home. I believe there is a power wash style one on Washington st in hudson.


thanks man, not impressed with the one in West Concord on 62 nor Acton on 2A, probably will head down to Hudson on main st. My jeep is covered head to toe with salt, also because we go pudding jumping with it as well:laughing:

I have to shut the outside water off at the house on the winter unless I want to spend some cash to run it the right way, but I am renting so I will go to Hudson


----------



## AccuCon

This is from 2013...But first time I saw it figured I would share






We are all heroes!!!! lol


----------



## BBC co

Rebecca's Northeast weather and education page
2 hrs · 
Some long range analysis.
EPO is positive but SSTs don't support it staying like that for long. 
The NAO is positive... but the NAO looks to trend negative for the first week of March...and then become negative once we get beyond the 6th of March.
Why is all of this important? The EPO has a big impact on temperatures in the Northeast. When we have a negative EPO and a negative NAO; the EPO helps the NAO by sending arctic air into the NAO circulation. Generally this sets up a ridge out west and a trough in the east.
I've been talking about Starting next week, the upper level jet stream pattern moving all the super cold stuff into the Plains and Rockies. And the southern stream moving farther north, bringing a better chance for snow in the Mid Atlantic. This kind of setup will keep the Rockies into the Upper Lakes Cold..... As for the Northeast.... while the super cold stuff would be to our west...we will still see cold air, March very well could end up below average temperature wise.
One thing I've noticed this winter is the northern storms have trended south. And the southern systems have trended north. So with the southern stream looking to stay active, bringing a better chance for snowstorms in the Mid Atlantic. So I have a lot of confidence that places like DC, Philly, Baltimore...and back into Virginia. will make up for the lack of snow earlier this season....
Remember I also said all the southern storms this year have trended north..... So I think there is a good chance for a few coastal storms in March, that could have an impact on the Northeast.
Our next Clipper is in the Midwest..... each run on the models show this a little stronger....so it could bring Pennsylvania into the Mid Atlantic more accumulating snow, after the one tonight into Thursday.
There is a storm in the pattern that has my interest. Next week the storm will be over the Ohio Valley. The pattern supports several outcomes .... one is a Lake Cutter. But the Euro ensembles what to redevelop it this area of low pressure south of New England. based on the things I've just pointed out..... there is a fair chance this could happen..... but of course it's too soon to know for sure.


----------



## vlc

AccuCon;1968412 said:


> This is from 2013...But first time I saw it figured I would share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are all heroes!!!! lol


Pretty cool! The guy that none of his employees would answer their phones, that was me last season. Working solo is so much less stressful. Haha!!


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

just started lightly snowing here


----------



## BBC co

blizzard preparation training


----------



## BBC co

went and did a run just to keep it clean at this point i feel bad to bill just to keep it clean but when we get nailed it will of been worth the 20 mins lol and they all come home to a free clean driveway 

sled luge is bad ass i ran outta room need expansion for longer runs order 4 different tubes/sleds lost 4 so far this year hope the new 4 are better


----------



## BBC co

gonna try top return 2 cause they popped at the seams and this is all powder its like a ski resort snow hill there is no like it ripped on wtv its all pro smooth with all the powder packed on it like 6" of just pure pwer pack on top of 4-6 of self packed


----------



## BBC co

i see this thing lasting to may my goal is june lol there is enough snow will post some pics tmmrw took a few videos on the i6 going down it but dont know how to post a video on here


----------



## BBC co

i think next year i will just offer free snow farming to make the base


----------



## BBC co

i was watching that snofighter video then watch the next year 2014 cant wait to see the 2015 here video that pusher box with permanent fixed plow was awesome


----------



## BBC co

i wonder if i can hit 2k posts about 5 posts ago

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 2 seconds.


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1969356 said:


> i see this thing lasting to may my goal is june lol there is enough snow will post some pics tmmrw took a few videos on the i6 going down it but dont know how to post a video on here


Make a copy of the URL. or post it on YT


----------



## BBC co

sec look at this sec

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## BBC co

this
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57675&page=6733


----------



## aclawn

FORRRREEEE.Golf in june.lol


----------



## BBC co

Join Date: Jan 2005
Location: Minnesota
Posts: 17,478


----------



## aclawn




----------



## BBC co

dude 4 real in our town our kids always sled at the golf course
they have police ban posters up there will get pics in the morning i see people wqith kids walking up there on 1 1/2 lane hill road like wtf u gonna do if u make it there after a hour and riskin your familys life i rather build my own


----------



## BBC co

ya but how can i pot my sledding videos from i6 on here so they play like that


----------



## BBC co

street outlaws show owns


----------



## BBC co

*1555*

The following errors occurred with your submission:
The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.
This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 19 seconds.


----------



## NAHA

Anyone selling a skid steer on the cheap???


----------



## aclawn

I think you send it to ur e.mail and then copy and paste to here.


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1969414 said:


> The following errors occurred with your submission:
> The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.
> This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 19 seconds.


try add some word and then paste


----------



## BBC co

NAHA;1969417 said:


> Anyone selling a skid steer on the cheap???


try this dude and post in the equipment for sale forum on here http://www.plowsite.com/member.php?u=17852


----------



## leigh

NAHA;1969417 said:


> Anyone selling a skid steer on the cheap???


What's cheap? Might be selling my bobcat 773.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## leigh

There's light at the end of the tunnel! Temps starting to trend higher,although some cold for a couple more days.See 45 degs for next wed with rain. Can't believe winters almost over!Two more pushes and I'll be all set,thank you.


----------



## AC2717

I heard a little birdy say that Sunday into Monday might be bigger than they are saying. Any validity to this?
also how bought Wednesday


----------



## BBC co

just took a quick look at the nam and gfs both have it tracking right thru ct ri and se ma with up to a inch an hour over the 6 hour probably know by end of the night whats its doing 

gfs has wed tracking to the western ct western ma with the heaviest totals but thats way out there atm


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

More Snow, Ice to End February, Kick Off March in West, Plains, Midwest, Northeast (FORECAST)
http://www.weather.com/storms/winte...therChannel_Weather_JBa_Article_No_2_20150226








Snow:

- A stripe of moderate to locally heavy snow from the central Plains to the mid-Mississippi Valley, southern Great Lakes and interior Northeast.

- POTENTIAL CITIES: Kansas City | Chicago | Pittsburgh | Boston


----------



## aclawn

Light at end of tunnel.


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1970001 said:


> Light at end of tunnel.


That's a welcome sight. It looks like we are clear after Tuesday. What are your thoughts on the upcoming events?


----------



## vlc

aclawn;1970001 said:


> Light at end of tunnel.


why is all that snow spray painted green? To celebrate at Patrick's day?


----------



## JCPM

What's up with Sunday/Mondays storm. One forecast says 1-3 one says all rain


----------



## aclawn

JCPM;1970108 said:


> What's up with Sunday/Mondays storm. One forecast says 1-3 one says all rain


Sun -mon more like 3-6" and wed rain with a little ice at topend , thurs a little clipper hugging the coastline d-1 maybe.Big break afterwards mid march. Anything afterward is icy on the cake lol


----------



## theholycow

vlc;1970101 said:


> why is all that snow spray painted green? To celebrate at Patrick's day?


----------



## mjlawncare

I heard 3-6 sunday night and 3-5 tuesday nite before changing to rain wensday


----------



## aclawn

Tues. it's up in Maine.


----------



## aclawn

The euro has snow to rain from sunday to wed.WTF


----------



## JCPM

40's next week. Sanders staying in the garage. Putting the toolbox on tomorrow. That should surely keep winter around for another couple months. Lol


----------



## aclawn

i'm washing truck for the bonus. lol


----------



## JCPM

aclawn;1970227 said:


> i'm washing truck for the bonus. lol


Washed mine today! Lol


----------



## leigh

I'm getting itchy, usually I've been out by now.Going hit it hard first chance I get


----------



## BBC co

drive thru it


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

home owner buried under roof snow for 3 hours ouch
http://www.weather.com/news/news/dr...heWeatherChannel_News_JKo_Video_No_9_20150227


----------



## BBC co

wow just was saying i try not to leave my town. Am looking at the tracks saying wtf imagine if u took the train.... https://www.facebook.com/fox25news/...140595.168744703121/10152885133383122/?type=1


----------



## BBC co

oh here is the most accurate forecast in this thread from the nws this winter

https://www.facebook.com/NWSBoston/...2106561217057/768239106603796/?type=1&theater

US National Weather Service Boston MA
12 mins · 
Accumulating snow is expected to develop late Sunday and affect the region mainly Sunday night. The bulk of the snow should be over by the Monday morning rush hour, but untreated roads may remain snow covered and slippery.
While exact snow accumulations are uncertain, the image shows the probabilities of reaching or exceeding, 2, 4, and 6 inches of snow. Given the expected snow is still a couple days out, giving a probabilistic forecast is often more helpful then exact snow accumulations which will change in this time range.


----------



## aclawn

LET IT SNOW THE GRAND FINALEY WEEK.SNOW ,RAIN AND ICE.Thumbs Up
Merritt pkwy on in more like 4-8" and NWCT could see 12". with no mix.



















Looks like for coastline S-SWCT.3-6" with a little mix towards the end.


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1970656 said:


> LET IT SNOW THE GRAND FINALEY WEEK.SNOW ,RAIN AND ICE.Thumbs Up
> Merritt pkwy on in more like 4-8" and NWCT could see 12". with no mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like for coastline S-SWCT.3-6" with a little mix towards the end.


What's your call for me in FAirfield County on this one,,Ac?


----------



## rlmlandscape

This is gonna be a huge one. Both of my drivers are away on this one. Anyone in ri know of anyone who would want to drive for me?


----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;1970671 said:


> What's your call for me in FAirfield County on this one,,Ac?


 look like ur in the 4-8" a little mix could get in, morning.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

BBC Boston record snowfall look to be broken after this one.Thumbs Up


----------



## ProEnterprises

BBC co;1970737 said:


>


Can you post one of these for the southern Ct area?


----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;1970757 said:


> Can you post one of these for the southern Ct area?


----------



## BBC co

i can find every other state then yours. this is closest i found so far, oh i see its under ny good find ac


----------



## BBC co

this is interesting just seen it


I do think the models are overdoing the amount of warmth for the onset of the midweek storm as well. Areas in the Mid Atlantic and Northeast could see quite a bit of snow or ice, before the upper levels warm up enough to change over to rain....especially over northern Pennsylvania, New York State, into New England, where here is a deep snowpack. It's too early to say how much snow...but I just want to clue you in on what I'm seeing.


----------



## aclawn

I see ice or frz rain for coastal ct,ri,ma thursday also.


----------



## aclawn

Two great U.S. cities, both having a great amount of the urban heat island effect. Chicago on left, Boston on right.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

Southern Connecticut Weather
A quick look at the mid-week storm shows much of the same, if not slightly colder on the front end and back end of the event. Right now it looks as if snow and frozen precipitation will move in later Tuesday night and bring some plowable accumulations, as the low pressure begins to wind up and track to the west of the state, gradually the entire state looks to change over to rain for the day on Wednesday, and we could see the first widespread 40 degree highs across the state in many, many weeks. As the storm pulls away late Wednesday night and Thursday, winds will flip around to the northwest and promote colder temperatures. We could see some wraparound snow on the backside of the storm on early Thursday morning, so we are watching this one very closely. There will be a more indepth discussion on this storm sometime tomorrow.


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1970920 said:


> Southern Connecticut Weather
> A quick look at the mid-week storm shows much of the same, if not slightly colder on the front end and back end of the event. Right now it looks as if snow and frozen precipitation will move in later Tuesday night and bring some plowable accumulations, as the low pressure begins to wind up and track to the west of the state, gradually the entire state looks to change over to rain for the day on Wednesday, and we could see the first widespread 40 degree highs across the state in many, many weeks. As the storm pulls away late Wednesday night and Thursday, winds will flip around to the northwest and promote colder temperatures. We could see some wraparound snow on the backside of the storm on early Thursday morning, so we are watching this one very closely. There will be a more indepth discussion on this storm sometime tomorrow.


Ac: do you see anything on the horizon after Tuesday, or do you think this is the grand finale?


----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;1970933 said:


> Ac: do you see anything on the horizon after Tuesday, or do you think this is the grand finale?


Maybe a little ice thursday morning and then where good for while rain rain.a nice warmup also mid month.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Ch 7 now saying 4 to 6. R they upgrading this.


----------



## ProEnterprises

They dropped My area. Looks like 2 to 4 now, done by around 2am...


----------



## aclawn

There going be some area of 8+ there some thump pockets w this storm, hope rain line stay south, nice for it to be all snow.Speaking for my area FFLD CNTY.


----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;1971043 said:


> They dropped My area. Looks like 2 to 4 now, done by around 2am...


Same for us because of rain line.540 line is right over LI SOUND


----------



## sectlandscaping

ProEnterprises;1971043 said:


> They dropped My area. Looks like 2 to 4 now, done by around 2am...


Had me at 2-4 but it just updated to 3-7.


----------



## BBC co

jandjcarpentry;1971018 said:


> Ch 7 now saying 4 to 6. R they upgrading this.










:laughing:


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

i asked nws boston why they didn't include all of CT this morning in that snow total map and they included it tonight. here is ny nws for lower CT


----------



## a12

RLM Landscape

I tried sending you pm but don't think it went through. I'm interested if you need a driver for this next storm. PM me if you still need someone. Thanks


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1971045 said:


> There going be some area of 8+ there some thump pockets w this storm, hope rain line stay south, nice for it to be all snow.Speaking for my area FFLD CNTY.


Which areas do you think will see the 8+ or thumps?


----------



## BBC co




----------



## leigh

I really don't care what we get here in swct,2-4,3-5,4-6. I just want the majority to end around 2 am.It would be nice to plow like "gentlemen"!Whats with these sun/mon storms this year? Nice to have a march billing or two though.payup


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;1971109 said:


> Which areas do you think will see the 8+ or thumps?


the i84 line


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

DT WEATHER

https://www.facebook.com/WxRisk


----------



## aclawn

RAINLINE GOING SOUTHThumbs Up
NWS JUST UPGRADE CT TO WINTER STORM WATCH


----------



## aclawn

leigh;1971226 said:


> I really don't care what we get here in swct,2-4,3-5,4-6. I just want the majority to end around 2 am.It would be nice to plow like "gentlemen"!Whats with these sun/mon storms this year? Nice to have a march billing or two though.payup


Iknow i can't remember last time we had a snowless weekend.no complaints it just payup


----------



## backupbuddy

aclawn;1971322 said:


>


Ac if this is who you are thank you very much for your service if not thank you for posting this we all need to remember that there is a soldier out there somewhere putting there life on the line for us. Thanks to all soldier's out there. Drive on


----------



## H.M.R

3-6 here. still have to head in and get the plows back on the loaders and the sanders loaded


----------



## abbe

leigh;1971226 said:


> I really don't care what we get here in swct,2-4,3-5,4-6. I just want the majority to end around 2 am.It would be nice to plow like "gentlemen"!Whats with these sun/mon storms this year? Nice to have a march billing or two though.payup


True words here. Last weeks storm was enough of a pain in the rear end. 2am will give enough time to bang through everything before they show up for the day


----------



## aclawn

This looks like a 8hr storm from start 2-3pm CT, finish 11-12am:bluebounc


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1971555 said:


> This looks like a 8hr storm from start 2-3pm CT, finish 11-12am:bluebounc


I saw the same. Looks like we will have the night to clean up. Any change in accumulations?


----------



## mjlawncare

Already snowing here


----------



## leigh

mjlawncare;1971574 said:


> Already snowing here


Suns out here on coast!


----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;1971557 said:


> I saw the same. Looks like we will have the night to clean up. Any change in accumulations?


Any change in accumulations? look to stay same.


----------



## aclawn

MJ,yes west to east.ur in the higher amout also northwest corner CT.


----------



## leigh

aclawn;1971606 said:


> Any change in accumulations? look to stay same.


I saw 1-3" by evening,then another1-3" by the time it ends.Also saw just a 2-4"prediction for coast.They got rid of the winter storm warning for new haven county,just a winter weather weather advisory now.I'm wondering if the daytime snow will actually accumulate much on my heavily salted lots,temps around 30 deg and that sun is getting really strong now.


----------



## aclawn

I hope we get 1-3",but i think PRO AREA Danbury looks to stay the same it snowing there now


----------



## leigh

aclawn;1971631 said:


> I hope we get 1-3",but i think PRO AREA Danbury looks to stay the same it snowing there now


Just saw a change to 1-3" during day and 3-5" tonight,the dropoff point is Fairfield,only 1-3" tonight.I know it's coming,but take a look at radar.If I didn't know any better I'd say this thing is moving south of us!Woulldn't be a big surprise though.


----------



## aclawn

YEP looks like mix is moving over NJ.on radar.

http://wxweb.meteostar.com/models/noaaport_loop.php?PATH=/var/www/leads_images/satellite/NER/COMP/&NUMBLOOP=10


----------



## ProEnterprises

leigh;1971633 said:


> Just saw a change to 1-3" during day and 3-5" tonight,the dropoff point is Fairfield,only 1-3" tonight.I know it's coming,but take a look at radar.If I didn't know any better I'd say this thing is moving south of us!Woulldn't be a big surprise though.


Sorry, what does this change mean for my area? (Fairfield County)


----------



## sectlandscaping

Anyone have a place to get CT snow totals? ConnDOT Weather Reports hasnt shown the last two snowstorms and doesnt update anymore.


----------



## aclawn

coming down hard here SWCT


----------



## AccuCon

sectlandscaping;1971668 said:


> Anyone have a place to get CT snow totals? ConnDOT Weather Reports hasnt shown the last two snowstorms and doesnt update anymore.


Boston NWS
http://forecast.weather.gov/product...OX&product=PNS&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0

Albany NWS
http://forecast.weather.gov/product...LY&product=PNS&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0

You will find totals after and during the strom

Also
http://www.cocorahs.org/State.aspx?state=CT

Its a little tricky to figure out but once you get a station number for the area you want you can do better searches


----------



## BBC co

http://www.wcvb.com/weather/snow-could-break-20year-record-in-boston/31545928


----------



## SnowFakers

When is this going to end?


----------



## ProEnterprises

SnowFakers;1971792 said:


> When is this going to end?


I am seeing between midnight and 1. Anyone else?


----------



## SnowFakers

I see 4am on intellicast on my phone


----------



## ProEnterprises

SnowFakers;1971815 said:


> I see 4am on intellicast on my phone


I saw showers up until then, but main snow.done by 12/1.


----------



## leigh

ProEnterprises;1971809 said:


> I am seeing between midnight and 1. Anyone else?


I see around 2 am here in milford area.Saying heaviest snow ending around midnight then the chance of precipt starts to decline to light snow then snow showers.Hoping to get going by 1 am.Maybe burn the last bit off with salt.But who really knows! Coming down pretty good here,looks like an inch so far.


----------



## ProEnterprises

Can anyone give any insight into the Tuesday/Wednesday mess?


----------



## durafish

When's winter over I have some major work I need to do to my truck. If anyone needs 5.4 parts I have a whole truck, minus body.


----------



## fordtruck661

Looks like this is not ending until 6AM now. I was hoping for it to end around midnight but oh well.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## ProEnterprises

BBC co;1972002 said:


>


Seeing it taper down after 10pm with moderate snow, then done after.midnight


----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;1971825 said:


> Can anyone give any insight into the Tuesday/Wednesday mess?


Wintery mix to rain TUESDAY, already 6" here


----------



## aclawn

sectlandscaping;1971668 said:


> Anyone have a place to get CT snow totals? ConnDOT Weather Reports hasnt shown the last two snowstorms and doesnt update anymore.


A pay service http://www.ctweather.com/available-services.php?cat=17&subcat=8


----------



## leigh

All over here in swct by about 12 am.Went out at 6pm and plowed for 5 hrs to make it a little easier for the rest of crews.Had 3-4" at 6pm and another 2-3" fell since then.1 hr power nap and then back to it!Slippery out there.


----------



## mjlawncare

Snow has ended here say we picked up 6inchs glad it ended early


----------



## durafish

6 inches and still coming down good.


----------



## cpmi

6 inches here and I believe for the first time this season not snowing during the morning rush. Nice to get everyone opened up before the roads were overtaken by the mindless.


----------



## JCPM

4" here in middletown


----------



## NAHA

Are we all done with any real snowstorms?


----------



## cpmi

NAHA;1972321 said:


> Are we all done with any real snowstorms?


Not sure about your area but local met on radio this morning talking that the storm tomorrow night may be more snow than mix now. Said that we can expect same amount of snow as this storm before any change over/mixing. Only place I heard or saw that so far so who knows. 
At this point I could care less if it snowed until April-landscaping season isnt going to start anywhere near on time so may as well keep making the $ with the snow.


----------



## NAHA

cpmi;1972324 said:


> Not sure about your area but local met on radio this morning talking that the storm tomorrow night may be more snow than mix now. Said that we can expect same amount of snow as this storm before any change over/mixing. Only place I heard or saw that so far so who knows.
> At this point I could care less if it snowed until April-landscaping season isnt going to start anywhere near on time so may as well keep making the $ with the snow.


Iam all about making that $$$ just wondering if there's going anything worth a few pushes


----------



## TJS

Still waiting for the big one. Don't think its going to happen on the shoreline.


----------



## BBC co

Connecticut

...hartford county...
Marlborough 5.2 1216 am 3/02 trained spotter
manchester 4.6 354 am 3/02 trained spotter
southington 4.5 1037 pm 3/01 trained spotter
wethersfield 4.0 1043 pm 3/01 ham radio
bristol 3.6 247 am 3/02 social media
winsdor 3.3 1040 pm 3/01 ham radio
avon 3.1 611 am 3/02 trained spotter
weatogue 3.0 1038 pm 3/01 ham radio
north granby 3.0 714 am 3/02 trained spotter
1 wnw windsor locks 2.9 700 am 3/02 airport
granby 2.0 1041 pm 3/01 ham radio

...tolland county...
Staffordville 6.6 500 am 3/02 co-op observer
tolland 6.0 420 am 3/02 trained spotter
amston 6.0 819 am 3/02 general public
columbia 5.3 245 am 3/02 social media
somers 5.0 745 am 3/02 trained spotter
storrs 5.0 1059 pm 3/01 co-op observer
coventry 4.5 221 am 3/02 trained spotter
andover 4.5 702 am 3/02 ham radio

...windham county...
Hampton 6.0 731 am 3/02 coop observer
moosup 6.0 745 am 3/02 trained spotter
woodstock 5.5 456 am 3/02 ham radio
east killingly 5.5 237 am 3/02 none
ashford 5.3 732 am 3/02 general public
north grosvenor dale 4.0 700 am 3/02 co-op observer

massachusetts

...barnstable county...
Sandwich 4.5 629 am 3/02 ham radio
east falmouth 4.2 623 am 3/02 trained spotter
centerville 3.8 529 am 3/02 trained spotter
bourne 3.8 637 am 3/02 nws employee
east sandwich 3.7 530 am 3/02 co-op observer
woods hole 3.1 900 am 3/02 co-op observer
south yarmouth 3.1 1053 pm 3/01 ham radio
falmouth 3.0 623 am 3/02 ham radio
hyannis 0.5 625 am 3/02 ham radio
chatham t 700 am 3/02 co-op observer

...bristol county...
Acushnet 5.2 1251 am 3/02 general public
dighton 4.8 700 am 3/02 nws employee
east freetown 4.8 801 am 3/02 public
new bedford 4.7 441 am 3/02 ham radio
taunton 4.6 630 am 3/02 nws office
freetown 4.5 634 am 3/02 trained spotter
fall river 4.3 801 am 3/02 public
fairhaven(pope beach 4.3 547 am 3/02 ham radio
west acushnet 4.2 638 am 3/02 ham radio
somerset 4.0 1051 pm 3/01 public
norton 3.8 700 am 3/02 co-op observer

...essex county...
Newburyport 2.6 700 am 3/02 co-op observer
gloucester 2.5 720 am 3/02 public
haverhill 2.2 500 am 3/02 trained spotter
topsfield 2.2 531 am 3/02 trained spotter
marblehead 2.2 730 am 3/02 trained spotter
methuen 2.0 835 am 3/02 general public
ipswich 2.0 547 am 3/02 trained spotter
lynn 2.0 854 am 3/02 ham radio
beverly 1.8 700 am 3/02 co-op observer

...franklin county...
Sunderland 3.1 700 am 3/02 co-op observer
ashfield 3.0 848 am 3/02 trained spotter
greenfield 3.0 1039 pm 3/01 general public
hawley 3.0 805 am 3/02 trained spotter
heath 3.0 851 am 3/02 ham radio
northfield 2.2 656 am 3/02 trained spotter

...hampden county...
Wales 5.0 703 am 3/02 ham radio
hampden 4.8 705 am 3/02 trained spotter
ludlow 4.0 1257 am 3/02 trained spotter
wilbraham 4.0 607 am 3/02 broadcast media
blandford 3.5 856 am 3/02 ham radio
southwick 3.2 726 am 3/02 trained spotter
chester 3.0 503 am 3/02 broadcast media
springfield 3.0 1219 am 3/02 broadcast media

...hampshire county...
Ware 5.0 700 am 3/02 co-op observer
huntington 3.0 502 am 3/02 broadcast media
south hadley 3.0 624 am 3/02 trained spotter
worthington center 3.0 700 am 3/02 co-op observer
plainfield 2.9 1058 pm 3/01 trained spotter

...middlesex county...
Framingham 3.1 1130 pm 3/01 ham radio
maynard 3.0 830 am 3/02 co-op observer
bedford 2.9 800 am 3/02 ham radio
littleton 2.7 851 am 3/02 trained spotter
sherborn 2.6 636 am 3/02 ham radio
sudbury 2.5 1223 am 3/02 public
lexington 2.5 843 am 3/02 ham radio
dracut 2.5 635 am 3/02 ham radio
acton 2.5 709 am 3/02 trained spotter
lowell 2.4 600 am 3/02 co-op observer
chelmsford 2.3 845 am 3/02 ham radio
carlisle 2.3 218 am 3/02 general public
somerville 2.2 152 am 3/02 general public
wakefield 2.2 645 am 3/02 trained spotter
north reading 2.2 1107 pm 3/01 trained spotter
wilmington 2.0 1137 pm 3/01 general public
westford 2.0 644 am 3/02 ham radio
malden 1.9 521 am 3/02 social media
north chelmsford 1.9 808 am 3/02 trained spotter
tyngsboro 1.8 815 am 3/02 general public
groton 1.8 528 am 3/02 trained spotter
pepperell 1.5 734 am 3/02 trained spotter

...norfolk county...
Dover 3.0 909 am 3/02 ham radio
foxboro 3.0 800 am 3/02 co-op observer
franklin 3.0 452 am 3/02 ham radio
south weymouth 3.0 115 am 3/02 media
wrentham 3.0 1142 pm 3/01 ham radio
randolph 3.0 609 am 3/02 trained spotter
blue hills 2.9 700 am 3/02 co-op observer
walpole 2.8 700 am 3/02 co-op observer
norwood 2.6 630 am 3/02 nws employee
needham heights 2.5 453 am 3/02 ham radio
quincy 2.2 1154 pm 3/01 general public

...plymouth county...
2 S HINGHAM 2.4 730 AM 3/02 COCORAHS
West wareham 5.3 630 am 3/02 trained spotter
rochester 5.0 800 am 3/02 co-op observer
lakeville 4.5 723 am 3/02 trained spotter
plymouth 4.5 844 am 3/02 ham radio
middleboro 4.3 832 am 3/02 ham radio
marion 4.3 727 am 3/02 trained spotter
bridgewater 4.0 700 am 3/02 co-op observer
duxbury 4.0 749 am 3/02 ham radio
kingston 3.8 741 am 3/02 trained spotter
east bridgewater 3.5 704 am 3/02 ham radio
rockland 3.3 721 am 3/02 trained spotter
pembroke 3.0 737 am 3/02 ham radio

...suffolk county...
Dorchester 2.2 647 am 3/02 public
brighton 2.1 719 am 3/02 public
1 n east boston 2.1 700 am 3/02 logan airport
winthrop 2.1 700 am 3/02 trained spotter

...worcester county...
Brookfield 5.0 119 am 3/02 trained spotter
fiskdale 5.0 830 am 3/02 co-op observer
southbridge 4.4 731 am 3/02 trained spotter
auburn 4.2 703 am 3/02 trained spotter
rochdale 4.0 512 am 3/02 ham radio
charlton 4.0 900 am 3/02 co-op observer
hardwick 4.0 730 am 3/02 co-op observer
3 wnw worcester 3.8 700 am 3/02 airport
worcester 3.6 1200 am 3/02 cwo
shrewsbury 3.6 753 am 3/02 trained spotter
spencer 3.5 642 am 3/02 trained spotter
milford 3.0 700 am 3/02 co-op observer
lunenburg 3.0 410 am 3/02 ham radio
hubbardston 2.9 700 am 3/02 co-op observer
boylston 2.5 927 am 3/02 trained spotter
leominster 2.3 645 am 3/02 trained spotter
ashburnham 2.0 700 am 3/02 co-op observer
gardner 2.0 632 am 3/02 ham radio
royalston 2.0 700 am 3/02 co-op observer

rhode island

...bristol county...
Bristol 4.0 746 am 3/02 broadcast media

...kent county...
Greene 5.5 419 am 3/02 trained spotter
west warwick 5.5 511 am 3/02 ham radio
east greenwich 5.1 111 am 3/02 general public
2 nnw warwick 4.6 700 am 3/02 tf green airport
warwick 4.0 1019 am 3/02 none

...newport county...
Middletown 5.0 625 am 3/02 trained spotter
little compton 4.0 705 am 3/02 trained spotter

...providence county...
East providence 5.5 730 am 3/02 nws employee
providence 5.5 1055 pm 3/01 co-op observer
n. Cumberland 5.1 317 am 3/02 trained spotter
west glocester 5.0 745 am 3/02 trained spotter
hope 5.0 252 am 3/02 broadcast media
rumford 5.0 910 am 3/02 emergency manager
north foster 4.8 1215 am 3/02 co-op observer
burrillville 4.5 628 am 3/02 general public
providence/north pro 4.5 825 am 3/02 general public
riverside 4.2 735 am 3/02 trained spotter
cumberland 4.0 800 am 3/02 nws employee
harrisville 3.8 454 am 3/02 ham radio
woonsocket 3.0 800 am 3/02 co-op observer

...washington county...
South kingstown 8.0 800 am 3/02 trained spotter
richmond 7.0 450 am 3/02 ham radio
saunderstown 6.5 627 am 3/02 ham radio
westerly (se) 6.5 743 am 3/02 trained spotter
westerly 5.5 606 am 3/02 trained spotter
hopkinton 5.0 733 am 3/02 trained spotter
narragansett 4.9 958 am 3/02 general public
north kingstown 4.2 813 am 3/02 trained spotter


----------



## TJS

BBC co;1972404 said:


> Connecticut
> 
> ...hartford county...
> Marlborough 5.2 1216 am 3/02 trained spotter
> manchester 4.6 354 am 3/02 trained spotter
> southington 4.5 1037 pm 3/01 trained spotter
> wethersfield 4.0 1043 pm 3/01 ham radio
> bristol 3.6 247 am 3/02 social media
> winsdor 3.3 1040 pm 3/01 ham radio
> avon 3.1 611 am 3/02 trained spotter
> weatogue 3.0 1038 pm 3/01 ham radio
> north granby 3.0 714 am 3/02 trained spotter
> 1 wnw windsor locks 2.9 700 am 3/02 airport
> granby 2.0 1041 pm 3/01 ham radio
> 
> ...tolland county...
> Staffordville 6.6 500 am 3/02 co-op observer
> tolland 6.0 420 am 3/02 trained spotter
> amston 6.0 819 am 3/02 general public
> columbia 5.3 245 am 3/02 social media
> somers 5.0 745 am 3/02 trained spotter
> storrs 5.0 1059 pm 3/01 co-op observer
> coventry 4.5 221 am 3/02 trained spotter
> andover 4.5 702 am 3/02 ham radio
> 
> ...windham county...
> Hampton 6.0 731 am 3/02 coop observer
> moosup 6.0 745 am 3/02 trained spotter
> woodstock 5.5 456 am 3/02 ham radio
> east killingly 5.5 237 am 3/02 none
> ashford 5.3 732 am 3/02 general public
> north grosvenor dale 4.0 700 am 3/02 co-op observer
> 
> massachusetts
> 
> ...barnstable county...
> Sandwich 4.5 629 am 3/02 ham radio
> east falmouth 4.2 623 am 3/02 trained spotter
> centerville 3.8 529 am 3/02 trained spotter
> bourne 3.8 637 am 3/02 nws employee
> east sandwich 3.7 530 am 3/02 co-op observer
> woods hole 3.1 900 am 3/02 co-op observer
> south yarmouth 3.1 1053 pm 3/01 ham radio
> falmouth 3.0 623 am 3/02 ham radio
> hyannis 0.5 625 am 3/02 ham radio
> chatham t 700 am 3/02 co-op observer
> 
> ...bristol county...
> Acushnet 5.2 1251 am 3/02 general public
> dighton 4.8 700 am 3/02 nws employee
> east freetown 4.8 801 am 3/02 public
> new bedford 4.7 441 am 3/02 ham radio
> taunton 4.6 630 am 3/02 nws office
> freetown 4.5 634 am 3/02 trained spotter
> fall river 4.3 801 am 3/02 public
> fairhaven(pope beach 4.3 547 am 3/02 ham radio
> west acushnet 4.2 638 am 3/02 ham radio
> somerset 4.0 1051 pm 3/01 public
> norton 3.8 700 am 3/02 co-op observer
> 
> ...essex county...
> Newburyport 2.6 700 am 3/02 co-op observer
> gloucester 2.5 720 am 3/02 public
> haverhill 2.2 500 am 3/02 trained spotter
> topsfield 2.2 531 am 3/02 trained spotter
> marblehead 2.2 730 am 3/02 trained spotter
> methuen 2.0 835 am 3/02 general public
> ipswich 2.0 547 am 3/02 trained spotter
> lynn 2.0 854 am 3/02 ham radio
> beverly 1.8 700 am 3/02 co-op observer
> 
> ...franklin county...
> Sunderland 3.1 700 am 3/02 co-op observer
> ashfield 3.0 848 am 3/02 trained spotter
> greenfield 3.0 1039 pm 3/01 general public
> hawley 3.0 805 am 3/02 trained spotter
> heath 3.0 851 am 3/02 ham radio
> northfield 2.2 656 am 3/02 trained spotter
> 
> ...hampden county...
> Wales 5.0 703 am 3/02 ham radio
> hampden 4.8 705 am 3/02 trained spotter
> ludlow 4.0 1257 am 3/02 trained spotter
> wilbraham 4.0 607 am 3/02 broadcast media
> blandford 3.5 856 am 3/02 ham radio
> southwick 3.2 726 am 3/02 trained spotter
> chester 3.0 503 am 3/02 broadcast media
> springfield 3.0 1219 am 3/02 broadcast media
> 
> ...hampshire county...
> Ware 5.0 700 am 3/02 co-op observer
> huntington 3.0 502 am 3/02 broadcast media
> south hadley 3.0 624 am 3/02 trained spotter
> worthington center 3.0 700 am 3/02 co-op observer
> plainfield 2.9 1058 pm 3/01 trained spotter
> 
> ...middlesex county...
> Framingham 3.1 1130 pm 3/01 ham radio
> maynard 3.0 830 am 3/02 co-op observer
> bedford 2.9 800 am 3/02 ham radio
> littleton 2.7 851 am 3/02 trained spotter
> sherborn 2.6 636 am 3/02 ham radio
> sudbury 2.5 1223 am 3/02 public
> lexington 2.5 843 am 3/02 ham radio
> dracut 2.5 635 am 3/02 ham radio
> acton 2.5 709 am 3/02 trained spotter
> lowell 2.4 600 am 3/02 co-op observer
> chelmsford 2.3 845 am 3/02 ham radio
> carlisle 2.3 218 am 3/02 general public
> somerville 2.2 152 am 3/02 general public
> wakefield 2.2 645 am 3/02 trained spotter
> north reading 2.2 1107 pm 3/01 trained spotter
> wilmington 2.0 1137 pm 3/01 general public
> westford 2.0 644 am 3/02 ham radio
> malden 1.9 521 am 3/02 social media
> north chelmsford 1.9 808 am 3/02 trained spotter
> tyngsboro 1.8 815 am 3/02 general public
> groton 1.8 528 am 3/02 trained spotter
> pepperell 1.5 734 am 3/02 trained spotter
> 
> ...norfolk county...
> Dover 3.0 909 am 3/02 ham radio
> foxboro 3.0 800 am 3/02 co-op observer
> franklin 3.0 452 am 3/02 ham radio
> south weymouth 3.0 115 am 3/02 media
> wrentham 3.0 1142 pm 3/01 ham radio
> randolph  3.0 609 am 3/02 trained spotter
> blue hills 2.9 700 am 3/02 co-op observer
> walpole 2.8 700 am 3/02 co-op observer
> norwood 2.6 630 am 3/02 nws employee
> needham heights 2.5 453 am 3/02 ham radio
> quincy 2.2 1154 pm 3/01 general public
> 
> ...plymouth county...
> 2 S HINGHAM 2.4 730 AM 3/02 COCORAHS
> West wareham 5.3 630 am 3/02 trained spotter
> rochester 5.0 800 am 3/02 co-op observer
> lakeville 4.5 723 am 3/02 trained spotter
> plymouth 4.5 844 am 3/02 ham radio
> middleboro 4.3 832 am 3/02 ham radio
> marion 4.3 727 am 3/02 trained spotter
> bridgewater 4.0 700 am 3/02 co-op observer
> duxbury 4.0 749 am 3/02 ham radio
> kingston 3.8 741 am 3/02 trained spotter
> east bridgewater 3.5 704 am 3/02 ham radio
> rockland 3.3 721 am 3/02 trained spotter
> pembroke 3.0 737 am 3/02 ham radio
> 
> ...suffolk county...
> Dorchester 2.2 647 am 3/02 public
> brighton 2.1 719 am 3/02 public
> 1 n east boston 2.1 700 am 3/02 logan airport
> winthrop 2.1 700 am 3/02 trained spotter
> 
> ...worcester county...
> Brookfield 5.0 119 am 3/02 trained spotter
> fiskdale 5.0 830 am 3/02 co-op observer
> southbridge 4.4 731 am 3/02 trained spotter
> auburn 4.2 703 am 3/02 trained spotter
> rochdale 4.0 512 am 3/02 ham radio
> charlton 4.0 900 am 3/02 co-op observer
> hardwick 4.0 730 am 3/02 co-op observer
> 3 wnw worcester 3.8 700 am 3/02 airport
> worcester 3.6 1200 am 3/02 cwo
> shrewsbury 3.6 753 am 3/02 trained spotter
> spencer 3.5 642 am 3/02 trained spotter
> milford 3.0 700 am 3/02 co-op observer
> lunenburg 3.0 410 am 3/02 ham radio
> hubbardston 2.9 700 am 3/02 co-op observer
> boylston 2.5 927 am 3/02 trained spotter
> leominster 2.3 645 am 3/02 trained spotter
> ashburnham 2.0 700 am 3/02 co-op observer
> gardner 2.0 632 am 3/02 ham radio
> royalston 2.0 700 am 3/02 co-op observer
> 
> rhode island
> 
> ...bristol county...
> Bristol 4.0 746 am 3/02 broadcast media
> 
> ...kent county...
> Greene 5.5 419 am 3/02 trained spotter
> west warwick 5.5 511 am 3/02 ham radio
> east greenwich 5.1 111 am 3/02 general public
> 2 nnw warwick 4.6 700 am 3/02 tf green airport
> warwick 4.0 1019 am 3/02 none
> 
> ...newport county...
> Middletown 5.0 625 am 3/02 trained spotter
> little compton 4.0 705 am 3/02 trained spotter
> 
> ...providence county...
> East providence 5.5 730 am 3/02 nws employee
> providence 5.5 1055 pm 3/01 co-op observer
> n. Cumberland 5.1 317 am 3/02 trained spotter
> west glocester 5.0 745 am 3/02 trained spotter
> hope 5.0 252 am 3/02 broadcast media
> rumford 5.0 910 am 3/02 emergency manager
> north foster 4.8 1215 am 3/02 co-op observer
> burrillville 4.5 628 am 3/02 general public
> providence/north pro 4.5 825 am 3/02 general public
> riverside 4.2 735 am 3/02 trained spotter
> cumberland 4.0 800 am 3/02 nws employee
> harrisville 3.8 454 am 3/02 ham radio
> woonsocket 3.0 800 am 3/02 co-op observer
> 
> ...washington county...
> South kingstown 8.0 800 am 3/02 trained spotter
> richmond 7.0 450 am 3/02 ham radio
> saunderstown 6.5 627 am 3/02 ham radio
> westerly (se) 6.5 743 am 3/02 trained spotter
> westerly 5.5 606 am 3/02 trained spotter
> hopkinton 5.0 733 am 3/02 trained spotter
> narragansett 4.9 958 am 3/02 general public
> north kingstown 4.2 813 am 3/02 trained spotter


BBC. Got any Fairfield County, CT. totals.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

TJS;1972500 said:


> BBC. Got any Fairfield County, CT. totals.


----------



## ProEnterprises

BBC co;1972505 said:


>


Do you have a map for the Fairfield County area for tomorrow and/ or Wednesday night? Anyone who can help?


----------



## BBC co

**** thats old


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

TJS;1972500 said:


> BBC. Got any Fairfield County, CT. totals.


Which town and date you need?


----------



## TJS

aclawn;1972733 said:


> Which town and date you need?


i am good now. Thanks


----------



## aclawn

NWS TOTAL http://forecast.weather.gov/product.php?site=NWS&issuedby=OKX&product=PNS


----------



## mwalsh9152

I just paid this months bills, and over paid some more. I need a few more storms so I can at least have some play money when this winter is all over!


----------



## CCL Landscaping

How far is worcester away from the record?


----------



## theSnowMiser

Hey guys,

They're gonna cancel the Paddy's day parade because the route isn't cleared. I'm not gonna let this winter stand in my way of getting legendarily hammered in Southie as per tradition. I'm seriously considering loading up four snowblowers and a bobcat on my trailer and heading to Southie for some pro bono.

my only question is, who's with me?

I'm pretty serious about this. PM me


----------



## mwalsh9152

after a long crappy day Im trying to get legendarily hammered right now


----------



## BBC co

mwalsh9152;1973006 said:


> after a long crappy day Im trying to get legendarily hammered right now


awesome comment lol Thumbs Up


----------



## BBC co




----------



## vlc

Just sent out invoices yesterday. Grossed a new personal record! Now, let's see if they all pay on time...


----------



## mwalsh9152

I think I need to move my trigger from three inches down to two. I've probably missed out on 3-4 events so far this winter already.


----------



## vlc

Definitely. I have a 2" trigger except for a parking lot, private road, and a handful of old ladies who are zero tolerance.


----------



## linckeil

BBC co;1973046 said:


>


so it looks like widespread 2-3 inches, but then (from what i understand) it changes over to sleet, and then rain with temps in the mid 40's on wednesday. so will the 2-3 inches of snow just wash away/melt?


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Several inches possible for Thurs.


----------



## SnowFakers

This is going to be a messy one that's for sure...


----------



## leigh

Yikes,just woke up from the plowing death sleep and whats with tonight lol.I've got tax app at 3;30,the drivers side mount on my dmax lost all mounting bolts,and now theyre calling for 1-3"? Now got the old "will it melt off in the rain/rising temps overnight" decision.Lots of treated salt down on all my lots hmmm.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## ProEnterprises

BBC co;1973510 said:


>


It's so tough for me to read those colors, what does that have Fairfield County area, ct at? 6"?


----------



## BBC co

thats what i'd guess off it is about 6


----------



## AccuCon

Is that last model showing 8" of snow for Thursday?????????????? FML


----------



## ProEnterprises

AccuCon;1973523 said:


> Is that last model showing 8" of snow for Thursday?????????????? FML


Are you costal, Accu? Isint this storm supposed to be stronger on the coast?


----------



## aclawn

Hammertime thursday 8-12"


----------



## AccuCon

I am not....I just started looking at tonight's wonderfulness...And I heard more for wed PM to thursday AM...

Just from quick glance of the map looked like high of 8" over the entire state


----------



## ProEnterprises

AccuCon;1973534 said:


> I am not....I just started looking at tonight's wonderfulness...And I heard more for wed PM to thursday AM...
> 
> Just from quick glance of the map looked like high of 8" over the entire state


Where are you located, and what are you thinking for tonight? Just an inch or two I think.


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1973533 said:


> Hammertime thursday 8-12"


Where are you seeing this? No one is saying numbers this high. 3 to 6 is the most I've seen.


----------



## TJS

leigh;1973487 said:


> Yikes,just woke up from the plowing death sleep and whats with tonight lol.I've got tax app at 3;30,the drivers side mount on my dmax lost all mounting bolts,and now theyre calling for 1-3"? Now got the old "will it melt off in the rain/rising temps overnight" decision.Lots of treated salt down on all my lots hmmm.


If you need something welded/machined or fixed give me a shout. 
T.J.


----------



## aclawn

snow arriving around 3-5pm. IT could be heavy at times with a quick "thump" of 1-4 inches before mixing with sleet/frz rain. Then most will change to rain around 7-11pm from south to north.


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1973560 said:


> snow arriving around 3-5pm. IT could be heavy at times with a quick "thump" of 1-4 inches before mixing with sleet/frz rain. Then most will change to rain around 7-11pm from south to north.


Update on Thursday?


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

TJS;1973559 said:


> If you need something welded/machined or fixed give me a shout.
> T.J.


TJ do you have a buss. location?


----------



## TJS

aclawn;1973604 said:


> TJ do you have a buss. location?


Ffld. My house.


----------



## AlliedMike

best bet is to scrape it off and be prepared for tomorrow night into thursday


----------



## BBC co




----------



## linckeil

bernie's latest video from 1 hour ago says wed-thurs storm moves south into philly/dc area and southern new england only gets 1-3 out of it.

http://videowall.accuweather.com/de...s-thursday-across-mid-atlantic?autoStart=true


----------



## cpmi

Local mets at noon time update saying 5-9 for Wednesday night/Thursday. I think they are way out to lunch with that one but we shall see


----------



## JCPM

http://www.brobible.com/life/article/snowed-in-bro/


----------



## ProEnterprises

cpmi;1973828 said:


> Local mets at noon time update saying 5-9 for Wednesday night/Thursday. I think they are way out to lunch with that one but we shall see


Like Bernie said, looks like it will be trending south on run. He goes out to say 1 to 3" for CT.


----------



## cpmi

ProEnterprises;1973842 said:


> Like Bernie said, looks like it will be trending south on run. He goes out to say 1 to 3" for CT.


Long as it's enough to push that's all I care-but the more the better!!


----------



## linckeil

so what are you guys thinking as far as residentials go tonight? its supposed to snow until midnight accumulating 2-4 inches, then turn to rain with temps above freezing, and then a high in the low to mid 40's during the day wednesday. 

my trigger is usually 2 or 3 inches, but even if there's 4 down before the changeover i'll be on the fence. i'd hate to do it overnight if it's just gonna wash away/melt by noontime.


----------



## abbe

4" is not going to melt. Then more crap on top of the mess tomorrow night.


----------



## vlc

linckeil;1973935 said:


> so what are you guys thinking as far as residentials go tonight? its supposed to snow until midnight accumulating 2-4 inches, then turn to rain with temps above freezing, and then a high in the low to mid 40's during the day wednesday.
> 
> my trigger is usually 2 or 3 inches, but even if there's 4 down before the changeover i'll be on the fence. i'd hate to do it overnight if it's just gonna wash away/melt by noontime.


Plow before the rain moves in


----------



## cpmi

vlc;1973957 said:


> Plow before the rain moves in


Ditto-just going to be harder to clean up the wetter it gets. Ground temps are so cold I don't see it aiding the melting of 4 inches


----------



## ProEnterprises

Can anyone post any model runs or insight on Wednesday night and Thursday?


----------



## ProEnterprises

Already changed over in Danbury. Sleeting bard.


----------



## JCPM

Not sure how to call this one. We have maybe an inch here but it's supposed to be full on raining by 2am...


----------



## LR3

I like that, "bard", bad and or hard. lol


----------



## ProEnterprises

'm going to scrape Commercial at 10 and salt. No residential.


----------



## sectlandscaping

linckeil;1973935 said:


> so what are you guys thinking as far as residentials go tonight? its supposed to snow until midnight accumulating 2-4 inches, then turn to rain with temps above freezing, and then a high in the low to mid 40's during the day wednesday.
> 
> my trigger is usually 2 or 3 inches, but even if there's 4 down before the changeover i'll be on the fence. i'd hate to do it overnight if it's just gonna wash away/melt by noontime.


I have 1,2, and 3s.

Had this problem once this year. Had 3" down so we planned on going everywhere. It started mixing around 4 am and never even turned to rain. By sunrise there was about a inch. I got a call from a driveway complaining we plowed. So we finished commercials and went to sleep.

Another storm we had 2 and it mixed was spose to be 40 next day. We didnt plow and got 3 calls about frozen driveways. So I dont know.... Waiting for the rain to come and will make the call late.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

http://www.wunderground.com/weather-radar/united-states-regional/ct/hartford/animated


----------



## fordtruck661

Got about 1" of snow now has changed to all rain. Temps are at 34*. Im not doing any driveways.


----------



## vlc

Had 1" at midnight. Down to 3/4" now. No work for me today.


----------



## SnowFakers

Pushed all mine except 2 which were gravel


----------



## sectlandscaping

had 2 inches, as of now its closer to one but it held up to the rain all night. Did commercials and a few steep drives. Good night!


----------



## BBC co

Connecticut

...hartford county...
Southington 3.6 1039 pm 3/03 trained spotter
marlborough 2.1 1139 pm 3/03 trained spotter
manchester 1.8 844 pm 3/03 trained spotter
1 wnw windsor locks 1.6 1158 pm 3/03 airport
avon 1.5 1035 pm 3/03 trained spotter
burlington 1.5 958 pm 3/03 public
wethersfield 1.5 902 pm 3/03 ham radio
bristol 1.3 741 pm 3/03 broadcast media
east hartford 1.3 906 pm 3/03 ham radio
west hartford 1.2 801 pm 3/03 broadcast media
weatogue 1.0 903 pm 3/03 ham radio
granby 1.0 906 pm 3/03 ham radio

...tolland county...
Coventry 3.0 1025 pm 3/03 trained spotter
columbia 2.3 1019 pm 3/03 ham radio
staffordville 2.0 816 pm 3/03 trained spotter
vernon 2.0 959 pm 3/03 public
tolland 1.6 813 pm 3/03 trained spotter

...windham county...
Ashford 2.5 853 pm 3/03 ham radio
hampton 2.0 948 pm 3/03 coop observer
pomfret center 2.0 808 pm 3/03 trained spotter
moosup 2.0 906 pm 3/03 public
danielson 1.5 921 pm 3/03 ham radio

massachusetts

...barnstable county...
Centerville 2.3 1211 am 3/04 trained spotter

...bristol county...
Acushnet 3.5 1055 pm 3/03 general public
taunton 2.7 1150 pm 3/03 nws office
fairhaven 2.3 940 pm 3/03 ham radio
new bedford 2.0 944 pm 3/03 ham radio

...essex county...
Topsfield 1.4 1042 pm 3/03 trained spotter

...hampden county...
Monson 2.5 902 pm 3/03 broadcast media
ludlow 2.0 104 am 3/04 trained spotter
northampton 2.0 907 pm 3/03 ham radio
springfield 1.8 905 pm 3/03 media
west springfield 1.0 732 pm 3/03 ham radio
chicopee 1.0 902 pm 3/03 broadcast media

...hampshire county...
Worthington center 2.1 1021 pm 3/03 trained spotter
south hadley 2.0 1155 pm 3/03 trained spotter
easthampton 2.0 1036 pm 3/03 ham radio

...middlesex county...
Framingham 2.1 1024 pm 3/03 ham radio
hudson 2.0 1014 pm 3/03 public
tyngsboro 2.0 1103 pm 3/03 general public
north reading 1.8 1139 pm 3/03 trained spotter
north chelmsford 1.7 1151 pm 3/03 trained spotter
arlington 1.7 1033 pm 3/03 ham radio
somerville 1.5 1210 am 3/04 general public
cambridge 1.4 1016 pm 3/03 general public
chelmsford 1.3 1050 pm 3/03 trained spotter
carlisle 1.3 133 am 3/04 general public
dracut 1.3 1000 pm 3/03 ham radio

...norfolk county...
Quincy 1.5 1159 pm 3/03 general public
sharon 1.2 955 pm 3/03 public
east braintree 1.0 957 pm 3/03 ham radio

...plymouth county...
West wareham 2.6 1110 pm 3/03 trained spotter
plymouth 2.2 1124 pm 3/03 general public
east bridgewater 1.5 1029 pm 3/03 trained spotter
duxbury 1.5 1049 pm 3/03 ham radio

...suffolk county...
1 n east boston 1.6 1158 pm 3/03 airport
winthrop 1.6 1158 pm 3/03 trained spotter
west roxbury 1.5 1015 pm 3/03 public

...worcester county...
3 wnw worcester 3.2 1145 pm 3/03 airport
holden 3.0 951 pm 3/03 public
lunenburg 3.0 1008 pm 3/03 ham radio
westborough 2.5 100 am 3/04 nws employee
gardner 2.5 1021 pm 3/03 trained spotter
leicester 2.5 841 pm 3/03 ham radio
brookfield 2.0 1158 pm 3/03 trained spotter
sturbridge 2.0 911 pm 3/03 public
fitchburg 2.0 931 pm 3/03 ham radio
boylston 2.0 1014 pm 3/03 public
auburn 1.5 903 pm 3/03 trained spotter

rhode island

...bristol county...
Warren 3.1 1038 pm 3/03 trained spotter
bristol 2.0 954 pm 3/03 ham radio

...kent county...
West warwick 3.5 1053 pm 3/03 trained spotter
warwick 3.0 1018 pm 3/03 ham radio
2 nnw warwick 2.7 1150 pm 3/03 airport

...newport county...
Newport 1.4 939 pm 3/03 ham radio
middletown 1.2 831 pm 3/03 public

...providence county...
Burrillville 4.5 1012 pm 3/03 general public
east providence 3.7 1041 pm 3/03 trained spotter
n. Cumberland 3.0 1134 pm 3/03 trained spotter
pawtucket 3.0 1034 pm 3/03 ham radio
providence 3.0 1046 pm 3/03 law enforcement
hope 3.0 1036 pm 3/03 broadcast media
rumford 3.0 1158 pm 3/03 emergency manager
west glocester 2.7 942 pm 3/03 trained spotter
north smithfield 2.5 1013 pm 3/03 public
cranston 2.5 949 pm 3/03 broadcast media
smithfield 2.0 1002 pm 3/03 ham radio

...washington county...
Richmond 4.5 1028 pm 3/03 ham radio
westerly 3.0 1008 pm 3/03 trained spotter
south kingstown 3.0 1223 am 3/04 spotter
wakefield 2.8 1009 pm 3/03 public
narragansett 2.6 1049 pm 3/03 general public
north kingstown 1.8 1024 pm 3/03 ham radio


----------



## TJS

Plow this crap now fellas cause when it freezes you won't be able to.


----------



## linckeil

anyone have accumulation maps for tonight thru thursday? any mix expected, or will it stay all snow?


----------



## BBC co

I did mine one lady came out to thank me for my "great job thru this hell." said add all the small stuff up and bill her was very happy to see me there to scrape the crap off her driveway noting u want to be shoveling for sure


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn




----------



## BBC co

just seen this 


Every day, I've been saying we will see a colder March. A few weeks ago I said March would end up below average when it came to temperatures. We have another arctic front that will be moving though on Wednesday, behind this front the cold air train is chugging right ahead. Thursday and Friday will be quite cold, we will see moderation in the temperatures this weekend. Next week into the first part of the third week of March will see some warmth....but as we get past the 18th cold looks to return.
March will be a bookend month... the first week or so, being colder than average. Then we will see a warm-up. By the third weekend of March the cold looks to become entrenched again, so that the end of March will be below average. I really do believe that the cold active wintery pattern will stick around through the middle of April. It's at this time that Spring will arrive.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn




----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## jandjcarpentry

Is this trending a little more north?


----------



## leigh

This was a crazy one! What a fool to think it would melt.Spent 12 hrs pushing this mess.One truck down,sidewalk crew awol,my wife shoveling! I'm praying for spring and for this system tonight to trend south


----------



## vlc

leigh;1974977 said:


> This was a crazy one! What a fool to think it would melt.Spent 12 hrs pushing this mess.One truck down,sidewalk crew awol,my wife shoveling! I'm praying for spring and for this system tonight to trend south


How much did you end up getting down there? My driveways were all melted by 1:00. That's awesome your wife helped out! Sucks about your sidewalk crew and truck. Hope it's a cheap fix.


----------



## Remydog

Yeah wish I didn't go to bed. This stuff was a heavy push.


----------



## BPK63

OK it's March, have we had enough yet?


----------



## quigleysiding

Nice storm . Pushed it off right after the rain started before it got to heavy. Timing was everything. I finally got it right for once . 

Looks like we get out again tonight. payup


----------



## leigh

vlc;1975001 said:


> How much did you end up getting down there? My driveways were all melted by 1:00. That's awesome your wife helped out! Sucks about your sidewalk crew and truck. Hope it's a cheap fix.


Only an 1-2".Changed to rain at about 9pm. Woke up at 2:25 and it wasn't melting all that much.Called in everyone and I drove my injured truck for 5 hrs (needed the 810 to plow in between rows of trucks) and never went over 1200 rpms. Switched over to my 4500 and thought it was going to fall apart on the frost heaved roads.I've never in 25 yrs of plowing seen the roads this bad!They are literally falling apart! Now I owe my wife something special! Out of 24 accounts only 2 melted off before we got to them.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1974592 said:


>


U think we will get more than they r saying?


----------



## AccuCon

Anybody know a start time for round two??

Ive seen between 8 and 9AM with possible flurries before around 4am...

Oh well set the alarm...whats sleep (like a normal person) right????????


----------



## SnowFakers

AccuCon;1975145 said:


> Anybody know a start time for round two??
> 
> Ive seen between 8 and 9AM with possible flurries before around 4am...
> 
> Oh well set the alarm...whats sleep (like a normal person) right????????


Saw snow from 2-10am and then flurries there after


----------



## aclawn

According to this chart snow 7-11 with a couple of inches:

150305/0200z 14 24003kt 33.7f 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.00 0| 0| 0
150305/0300z 15 28004kt 34.2f rain 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.016 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.02 0| 0|100
150305/0400z 16 28004kt 34.6f rain 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.039 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.05 4| 0| 96
150305/0500z 17 28005kt 34.4f rasn 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.034 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.09 25| 0| 75
150305/0600z 18 27005kt 33.9f rasn 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.034 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.12 53| 0| 47
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------+---+---
150305/0700z 19 28006kt 32.4f snow 9:1| 0.4|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.046 9:1| 0.4|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.17 85| 0| 15
150305/0800z 20 29007kt 32.6f snow 9:1| 0.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.037 9:1| 0.8|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.21 84| 0| 16
150305/0900z 21 30006kt 32.4f snow 12:1| 0.3|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.022 10:1| 1.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.23 90| 0| 10
150305/1000z 22 31006kt 32.1f snow 15:1| 0.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.013 10:1| 1.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.24 100| 0| 0
150305/1100z 23 35011kt 30.8f snow 16:1| 0.2|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.011 11:1| 1.4|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.25 100| 0| 0
150305/1200z 24 34013kt 25.6f 0:1| 0.0|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.000 11:1| 1.4|| 0.00|| 0.00|| 0.25 0| 0| 0


----------



## aclawn

http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

jandjcarpentry;1975049 said:


> U think we will get more than they r saying?


think we may get a day off i seen some thing maybe Saturday not sure


----------



## SnowFakers

Snow is falling pretty good. Timing sucks but oh well


----------



## sectlandscaping

SnowFakers;1975332 said:


> Snow is falling pretty good. Timing sucks but oh well


Yup... Wish they never said this overnight crap. I couldve slept more. Im going out to push a few commercial before they open but its only a inch now. Gonna have to move all the snow later with full lots.


----------



## JCPM

Well I guess we're not gonna end with an easy storm. Hourly showed light snow till 8 so we got up and pretreated at 3. Now it's snowing like crazy and the hourly shows this ending at 4. I guess beer o'clock will have to wait till tomorrow


----------



## aclawn

Just got bk scrape and salt lots.this is going to compact. slid about 20' at a stop sign w 2wd.i'm lucky no one in front,coming down at a gd clip lol

http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


----------



## SnowFakers

Doubt driveways are going to want to scrape down...


----------



## AC2717

not even a flake here at the office in Burlington MA


----------



## pickupman96

Almost 4.5 inches in redding and snowing hard. I hope this stops by 2 or 3.


----------



## fordtruck661

Burlington CT a Dusting at most


----------



## JCPM

Third round of salting


----------



## abbe

Nonstop since 645am wtf with these blown forecasts


----------



## AC2717

AC2717;1975420 said:


> not even a flake here at the office in Burlington MA


Still nothing in Burlington MA


----------



## SnowFakers

Well I have about 4-5 down here and I'm waiting to go out. Stopped snowing now but radar shows we are in a pocket and snow will return by 3. As long as I get done by midnight I'll be happy


----------



## vlc

Oh boy. Just crawled under my truck. Leaking tranny cooler lines, blown tri pot boot, front bump stops MIA, rotted rear brake lines, and broken license plate light wire. Looks like I'll be busy next week.


----------



## mwalsh9152

vlc;1975871 said:


> Oh boy. Just crawled under my truck. Leaking tranny cooler lines, blown tri pot boot, front bump stops MIA, rotted rear brake lines, and broken license plate light wire. Looks like I'll be busy next week.


Get the nickel copper alloy brake lines from Napa. A little bit more money, but its super easy to install, and will never rot. We n plumbed my entire Bronco with it in about 20 minutes


----------



## vlc

mwalsh9152;1975936 said:


> Get the nickel copper alloy brake lines from Napa. A little bit more money, but its super easy to install, and will never rot. We n plumbed my entire Bronco with it in about 20 minutes


Right on. I have a Napa right around the corner from me. I get 90% of my parts from there.


----------



## SnowFakers

Hell storm.... They said it was going to end at noon, then 2, then 4. Left my house at 4 because it had stopped and it starts up again and goes strong until 6:30 nearly. Just sucks. Just finishing up though so not all that bad. A push is a push


----------



## rlmlandscape

They really screwed up the forecast here. Called for 1-3 today and we ended up with a foot


----------



## FordFisherman

Think that might be the last one for SWCT. A great season!


----------



## aclawn

Yep,Back to sedentary lifestyle after sun.dusting and waiting forpayupThumbs Upussmileyflag


----------



## aclawn

sunday 8th


----------



## TJS

I'll take a couple more storms.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## AC2717

vlc;1975984 said:


> Right on. I have a Napa right around the corner from me. I get 90% of my parts from there.


I love that Napa, but sometimes need it right away so I used the new advanced as well


----------



## JCPM

I think we're done. Sun's out, birds chirping. Extended forecast shows sunny and in the 40's all next week. Gonna clean everything up this weekend and start getting ready to make some real money. Lol.

Selling my SnowEx spreader if anyone in the area is interested. I bought it for my small lots this season but my pickup is just too long and has a horrible turning radius so I ended up using my dump truck for everything anyways.

http://hartford.craigslist.org/hvo/4918988316.html


----------



## linckeil

3 plowable events for me in the first 5 days of march - a pretty profitable week! i wouldn't mind another 1 or 2 events after next week's warm up, but i think we're done. 
but who knows - i don't rule anything out until april 15th....


----------



## aclawn

ANCHORAGE, Alaska (AP) - Much of the start of the world's most famous sled dog race is covered in barren gravel, forcing Iditarod organizers to move the start further north where there is snow and ice.

A weather pattern that buried the eastern U.S. in snow has left Alaska fairly warm and relatively snow-free this winter, especially south of the Alaska Range.

"If I have one more person say to me to move the Iditarod to Boston, I'm going to shake my head," said race director Mark Nordman.

Anchorage gets about 60 inches of snow in a normal year; this year only about 20 inches have fallen.

Got snow will ship for free.


----------



## Tyler259

can you guys recommend me a good mechanic? Maybe even someone who does side work? I need some stuff done on a 7.3 diesel. I'm in shelton ct. 

Water pump may need new up pipes I've been smelling exhaust and leaking coolant...just recently. 
I'll likely buy the parts I exactly want just need someone to install.


----------



## SnowFakers

Tyler259;1976392 said:


> can you guys recommend me a good mechanic? Maybe even someone who does side work? I need some stuff done on a 7.3 diesel. I'm in shelton ct.
> 
> Water pump may need new up pipes I've been smelling exhaust and leaking coolant...just recently.
> I'll likely buy the parts I exactly want just need someone to install.


I know street diesel performance is somewhat out your way, not sure how much they do but maybe give them a call. Go with bellowed up pipes if you plan on keeping the truck for a while, they shouldn't leak ever again


----------



## fordtruck661

Tyler259;1976392 said:


> can you guys recommend me a good mechanic? Maybe even someone who does side work? I need some stuff done on a 7.3 diesel. I'm in shelton ct.
> 
> Water pump may need new up pipes I've been smelling exhaust and leaking coolant...just recently.
> I'll likely buy the parts I exactly want just need someone to install.


This is a great site to get parts from.

http://www.riffraffdiesel.com/


----------



## fireside

Ok when do we think the fat lady is going to start to sing!! I say one more the just to end a very wild winter!


----------



## aclawn

Eye open another possible, hammertime sun.& mon. 3/15-3/16.still far out.
nextweek


----------



## aclawn

2-4"


----------



## aclawn

OH S..T!! DRUNK I SAY.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## BBC co

nice my birthday is the 16th


----------



## BBC co

aclawn;1976594 said:


>


ahahahahahahaha


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1976595 said:


> nice my birthday is the 16th


 Just something to watch for now as it's still over a week away and could still just as easily miss.


----------



## BBC co

either way its a present lol


----------



## aclawn

A present AND Boston record snowfall:salute:


----------



## BBC co

so glad we got nothing yesterday had to do the driver side front axle, wheel bearing and hub and did the brakes just cause i was already into it. had just finished doing the head gasket in my landrover and replacing every thing that came off that just to find trucks issues


----------



## BBC co

This is how we roll here now to run out for something at the store


----------



## aclawn

http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt?open=514&objID=1592549&mode=2


----------



## BBC co

aclawn;1976620 said:


> http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt?open=514&objID=1592549&mode=2


PHOTO OF THE DAY: Even with the snow piled high, this bald eagle in Pennsylvania protected a pair of eggs. (via Pennsylvania Game Commission) http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt?open=514&objID=1592549&mode=2


----------



## BBC co




----------



## H.M.R

Are we done yet?the sooner the summer geta here the sooner I can ***** about the heat and how we nees the winter to come.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Don't know if the person who plowed the Holiday inn in New London for the last storm on thursday 3-5-15 is on this site but beware,
That account was suspended for non-payment, I hope you got paid before plowing.


----------



## leigh

Winter in swct is officially over! No more winter storms,maybe a quick melting nighttime storm,but that's it folks,no fancy computer models needed!Plus my salt bin is empty and for the first time in years I won't have 10-20 tons sitting in the way all year. Look forward to the the 2015-2016 thread.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

Crazy nh toll booth crash
http://www.wcsh6.com/story/news/local/2015/03/05/spaulding-tollbooth-crash-dover/24474825/


----------



## aclawn

Joe Bastardi @BigJoeBastardi 
· 4h 4 hours ago 
Look out your window this morning If you have snow on the ground chances are you have not seen ur last snow this season.
My plow and sander off = Good looking truck.Thumbs Up
0z run of the GFS brings the potential winter storm for next Sunday/Monday (3.15-3.16) closer to the coast given the CT COAST area mostly rain while giving most of Massachusetts including Boston significant snow. Lots of time to go.


----------



## leigh

aclawn;1977045 said:


> Crazy nh toll booth crash
> http://www.wcsh6.com/story/news/local/2015/03/05/spaulding-tollbooth-crash-dover/24474825/


And they want to bring tolls back to ct!


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I hope we get more snow... I want to officially try out my new XV2! The stainless belongs to my friend and fellow forum member UNHCP.


----------



## quigleysiding

That sure is pretty . Are you sure you want to get it dirty


----------



## 07PSDCREW

quigleysiding;1977402 said:


> That sure is pretty . Are you sure you want to get it dirty


Ha ha ha. Not really... But that's what they make soap and water for..lol


----------



## aclawn

07PSDCREW;1977387 said:


> I hope we get more snow... I want to officially try out my new XV2!
> 
> I think you have 2 shot 15th and the end of month.if you get a shot before season ends,let see some pics of it dirty.ussmileyflag


----------



## 07PSDCREW

aclawn;1977422 said:


> I think you have 2 shot 15th and the end of month.if you get a shot before season ends,let see some pics of it dirty.ussmileyflag


DEAL!! I hope your right!


----------



## BBC co

those are very nice looking set ups


----------



## aclawn

This is BULLS..T -- P.O.S students!Way to go you pieces of ****.......
http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2015/03/06/uc-irvine-students-vote-to-remove-american-flag-from-campus-lobby/


----------



## BBC co

pretty bad


----------



## BBC co

Spring Fever: Prolonged Warm Spell Will Thaw Midwest, Plains
By Jon Erdman
Published Mar 8 2015 08:19 AM EDT
weather.com


----------



## aclawn

Man it feel good not havnt to plow or salt on a Sunday? Thumbs Up


----------



## BBC co

ya no complaints here nice to relax


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Snowing in fitchburg ma earlier. Huge flakes.


----------



## BBC co

ya snowed a bit here earlier nothing special  just enuff to look out and look at not have to worry


----------



## BBC co

snowing again


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

http://www.whdh.com/story/28289617/southie-digs-out-for-st-patricks-day-parade


----------



## vlc

07PSDCREW;1977387 said:


> I hope we get more snow... I want to officially try out my new XV2! The stainless belongs to my friend and fellow forum member UNHCP.


You're going to love the xv2!


----------



## leigh

Amazing how much the snow melted off here in swct. 48 deg sunny.I think by the end of week we might actually see some grass! Looks like we're down to 18" of snow. Amazing how much my mood has improved lol. Now I can finally get down to feb billing.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

Warmup week will to be beaten back March 20-April 10. This pattern far from over. For many this week, false spring.


----------



## theholycow

There's gonna be some serious basement flooding.


----------



## leigh

theholycow;1977930 said:


> There's gonna be some serious basement flooding.


Hopefully it will be a slow melt and evaporation.I fnally fixed my basement and now don't have to live through the yearly spring flood,what a pain that is lol Worst would be a big rainstorm.:crying:


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

March 9 thru 17th weekend snow totals


----------



## BBC co

wow what a difference from the 0z run


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1978110 said:


> wow what a difference from the 0z run


Yup,i think where in for a suprise,cold air or rain line move south.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## BBC co

Storm this weekend.
We will see high pressure build over Greenland, New Foundland, and Labrador. How far south this high extends, is the factor that decides the track of our weekend storm. Right now it looks like a mix to rain for the Mid Atlantic, Pennsylvania, Southern New York, and southern New England.....Northern New York, and northern New England will be colder, so they have a better chance to see more in the way of snow.
The disturbance coming out of the Gulf States and Tennessee Valley will become infused with moisture pulled in from the Atlantic. This disturbance, will be the thing, that starts us down the path to a colder pattern. By the third weekend in March, we will have a deep trough over the East Coast. This will allow colder air to spill all the way into the Southeastern US. I would show a few model runs...but with EDT, the models come out later.
Around the 21-22 of March, the models are showing lower pressure coming off the Pacific and move ashore over southern California. Something I talked about yesterday, the models are showing blocking developing over Greenland around the same time. As is typical for this time of year, is the weakening northern Jet. The pattern is ripe for this to become a southern stream storm, with plenty of cold air overhead..... this could be a serious thing to keep an eye on.
This cold pattern will be in place into the end of the 2nd week of April into the beginning of the third week of April. The southern stream looks to be active during this time.....


----------



## BBC co




----------



## JCPM

aclawn;1978065 said:


>


Are these charts readily available on the weather.gov website? I can never find these anywhere


----------



## BBC co

It's possible a long-standing world snowfall record from the 1920s may have been broken in Italy last week.

According to Meteoweb.eu, 256 centimeters (100.8 inches) of snow was measured in about an 18-hour period in the town of Capracotta, Italy, on Thursday, March 5, 2015. Capracotta (population about 1,000) is located about 90 miles east of central Rome in the Apennine Mountains, at an elevation of 4,662 feet (1,421 meters) above sea level.

The village of Pescocostanzo also picked up 240 centimeters (94.5 inches), or almost 8 feet of snow, last Thursday, according to Meteoweb.eu.

"That would be maintaining a rate of around 5 inches of snow per hour for 18 hours," says senior meteorologist, Tom Moore.

Put another way: Imagine that Boston's January-February 2015 snowfall (99.1 inches) fell in less than 24 hours.

http://www.weather.com/storms/winter/news/world-snow-record-italy-24-hour-march-2015


----------



## ProEnterprises

I thought it was supposed to rain this weekend. Did I miss something?


----------



## BBC co

funny weather report





bad asss jet snow blower


----------



## leigh

ProEnterprises;1978417 said:


> I thought it was supposed to rain this weekend. Did I miss something?


No,you didn't miss anything.Swct - rain or some freezing rain overnight fri.Sat in low 40's.Those other forecasts are the crazy models that are unrealistic lol. How much snow do you think we would have to get for it to stick after a week in 50's.Maybe north,who knows.


----------



## ProEnterprises

leigh;1978443 said:


> No,you didn't miss anything.Swct - rain or some freezing rain overnight fri.Sat in low 40's.Those other forecasts are the crazy models that are unrealistic lol. How much snow do you think we would have to get for it to stick after a week in 50's.Maybe north,who knows.


Thanks. You are in Milford, right? I was down your way today doing a displacement on Broad Street with Sean from 3b Lawncare.


----------



## leigh

ProEnterprises;1978452 said:


> Thanks. You are in Milford, right? I was down your way today doing a displacement on Broad Street with Sean from 3b Lawncare.


Yup,I've seen his trucks around.


----------



## BBC co

Northeast Could Get Snow on Winter's Last Weekend (FORECAST)
By Jon Erdman
Published Mar 9 2015 07:11 PM EDT
weather.com

http://www.weather.com/storms/winte...therChannel_Weather_JBa_Article_No_7_20150309









By March, only the avid skier, snowboarder or student looking for more snow days wants more snow, particularly in New England during one of the snowiest seasons on record.

After finally getting a warmer tease this week, more snow could fall in parts of the Northeast during the final weekend of winter. Our apologies. We're only the messengers here.

Here's what we know at this early stage.

The Ingredients
A plume of fairly deep and moist air along with a weakening upper-level low-pressure system will slowly push northeastward from the southern U.S. late this week.

This moisture will join forces with cold air - by "cold" we mean air at or below freezing near the ground - lingering over parts of the Northeast. In addition, fresh cold air will be arriving from the Great Lakes, ushered in by a dip in the jet stream.

Typical of any forecast this far out, there are uncertainties.

Perhaps the most significant uncertainty right now is how cold the lingering cold air will be over the Northeast as the moisture from the South begins to intercept it. The longer the cold air hangs in, the more snow, sleet or freezing rain may be wrung out over parts of the Northeast.

Also, if low pressure is able to strengthen offshore and hang in a little longer this weekend, snow or rain may persist longer and strong winds may become an issue.

The Forecast
At this time, here's how the forecast is shaping up.

First, we can't rule out a little freezing rain or sleet late Thursday into early Friday as leftover cold air hangs in place initially in the Shenandoah Valley. Then, moisture begins to move into the Northeast by Friday night with rain and snow developing.

- Saturday: Moisture from the south should start intercepting the lingering cold air over at least parts of Upstate New York and northern New England. Again, the rain/snow line remains uncertain. This could include some wet snow in the Boston area.

- Sunday: It gets more interesting, as the more vigorous jet stream dips in, bringing deeper, colder air into at least parts of the Northeast and possibly interacts with a lagging offshore low. Snow may be heavy over parts of New England. This could be accompanied by strong winds in parts of coastal New England.

Again, it's much too soon to nail down the important details such as who gets how much snow. Here is our general outlook:

- Best chance of 6 inches or more of snow: Parts of Maine, New Hampshire

- Accumulating snow: Upstate, central/western New York, Vermont, Massachusetts, Appalachians.

- Little or no accumulating snow: I-95 corridor from NYC metro southward.

(FORECASTS: Boston | Bangor, Maine | Albany, New York)

Note that precipitation may change over to rain for a time Saturday over the heavy southern New England snowpack.

However, the warm sector of this system may move along quickly enough to minimize what otherwise might be a threat of flooding from melting snow and rain.

Check back with us at weather.com and The Weather Channel for the latest on this mid-March weekend mess.

MORE ON WEATHER.COM: Boston's Snow Misery 2015


----------



## leigh

BBC co;1978472 said:


> http://www.weather.com/storms/winte...therChannel_Weather_JBa_Article_No_7_20150309
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By March, only the avid skier, snowboarder or student looking for more snow days wants more snow, particularly in New England during one of the snowiest seasons on record.
> 
> After finally getting a warmer tease this week, more snow could fall in parts of the Northeast during the final weekend of winter. Our apologies. We're only the messengers here.
> 
> Here's what we know at this early stage.
> 
> The Ingredients
> A plume of fairly deep and moist air along with a weakening upper-level low-pressure system will slowly push northeastward from the southern U.S. late this week.
> 
> This moisture will join forces with cold air - by "cold" we mean air at or below freezing near the ground - lingering over parts of the Northeast. In addition, fresh cold air will be arriving from the Great Lakes, ushered in by a dip in the jet stream.
> 
> Typical of any forecast this far out, there are uncertainties.
> 
> Perhaps the most significant uncertainty right now is how cold the lingering cold air will be over the Northeast as the moisture from the South begins to intercept it. The longer the cold air hangs in, the more snow, sleet or freezing rain may be wrung out over parts of the Northeast.
> 
> Also, if low pressure is able to strengthen offshore and hang in a little longer this weekend, snow or rain may persist longer and strong winds may become an issue.
> 
> The Forecast
> At this time, here's how the forecast is shaping up.
> 
> First, we can't rule out a little freezing rain or sleet late Thursday into early Friday as leftover cold air hangs in place initially in the Shenandoah Valley. Then, moisture begins to move into the Northeast by Friday night with rain and snow developing.
> 
> - Saturday: Moisture from the south should start intercepting the lingering cold air over at least parts of Upstate New York and northern New England. Again, the rain/snow line remains uncertain. This could include some wet snow in the Boston area.
> 
> - Sunday: It gets more interesting, as the more vigorous jet stream dips in, bringing deeper, colder air into at least parts of the Northeast and possibly interacts with a lagging offshore low. Snow may be heavy over parts of New England. This could be accompanied by strong winds in parts of coastal New England.
> 
> Again, it's much too soon to nail down the important details such as who gets how much snow. Here is our general outlook:
> 
> - Best chance of 6 inches or more of snow: Parts of Maine, New Hampshire
> 
> - Accumulating snow: Upstate, central/western New York, Vermont, Massachusetts, Appalachians.
> 
> - Little or no accumulating snow: I-95 corridor from NYC metro southward.
> 
> (FORECASTS: Boston | Bangor, Maine | Albany, New York)
> 
> Note that precipitation may change over to rain for a time Saturday over the heavy southern New England snowpack.
> 
> However, the warm sector of this system may move along quickly enough to minimize what otherwise might be a threat of flooding from melting snow and rain.
> 
> Check back with us at weather.com and The Weather Channel for the latest on this mid-March weekend mess.
> 
> MORE ON WEATHER.COM: Boston's Snow Misery 2015


Don't forget this is the southern new England weather thread!Could care less what those poor people up north are getting! lol


----------



## BBC co

this affects the south shore


----------



## BBC co

not ct unless it shifts but we got a mess here im sure i got a list of messes to bill for as it is one more be perfect the 15th and end of month runs will be coming together soon and we can watch those i love the melting snow and 3" of slush customers love those now no need for 12" of concrete


----------



## BBC co

i really like i can see out on roads at intersections with out the plow on its a hot or miss if u cant see


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

If that moment comes when Boston breaks its record for snowfall — we’re less than 2 inches away — this is how it will go down.

First, it will snow.


Next, a man will stick a ruler into that snow at Logan Airport.

If the snowfall exceeds 1.9 inches, that man will then bear witness to a landmark moment in the history of Boston.

He will be the only witness.

The Ruler of the Logan Ruler does not do interviews. He does not do photos. At his request, the National Weather Service won’t even release his name.

But for nearly two decades, this mysterious volunteer has been responsible for the last hand measurement used in the recording of the “official” Boston weather: the snowfall total at Logan Airport.

Since the 1930s, Logan has been the official observation location for city weather. Until the mid-’90s, its weather station was staffed round-the-clock by observers recording things such as temperature, precipitation, and wind speed. But when the National Weather Service moved its regional headquarters to Taunton, the Logan station became fully automated. Almost.

It is impossible to accurately measure snowfall remotely, so when the flakes start falling, the Ruler of the Logan Ruler will make four trips per day to the airport — at 7 a.m., 1 p.m., 7 p.m., and midnight — and stick a ruler into the snow at various points to come up with an average accumulation.

The ruler is 40 inches long, aluminum, with a black handle on top that makes it easier to maneuver. The only major difference between this ruler and the one in your junk drawer is that it measures in tenths of an inch.

Right now, those tenths of an inch matter because Boston is creeping toward its snowfall record. After a light mix that fell Tuesday night into Wednesday, the city snowfall total — which is measured from July 1 to June 30 — was 105.7, just shy of the record of 107.6 set in 1995-1996.

After the huge right hooks Mother Nature has thrown at us all winter, it feels a tad undignified to nickel-and-dime our way to a razor-thin win. But in a winter that has been routinely described as the “worst ever,” this would at least make it official.

But there is a problem with breaking “all-time” records for weather. The most glaring is that we have only been regularly logging weather for a relatively short stretch of human history, so records come with the caveat of “in recorded history.”

But within that, there is a second problem involving the methods used to make measurements. If the method changes in any way, or the location of the measurement moves, so, too, does the definition of “all-time” record.

In Boston, the first “official records” date to 1870, when Sergeant S.E. Cole and privates Black and Huneke of the US Army Signal Service made the first official Weather Bureau observations at the Old State House at 8 a.m. on the first of November. It was a crisp 44 degrees.

The measurement location moved a couple times — to Court Street, and then to the corner of Milk and Devonshire streets — until 1884, when it settled at the Old US Post Office and Courthouse, where it remained for 45 years. From there, it bounced around a few more times before settling in for its long run at Logan.

For decades, weather observers at Logan measured snowfall totals on a bench surrounded by hedges. But since the staff moved to Taunton and the measurements were left to a volunteer observer, the approach has been to use a variety of measurements to attempt to find a representative average, said Bill Simpson, a spokesman for the National Weather Service office in Taunton.

Simpson said that does not mean the current march on the record should be viewed with an asterisk. “You just have to word it correctly. I like to say ‘most snowfall in recent recorded history.’ ”

In other ways, all snowfall records need to be viewed with an asterisk because they have always relied on the human eye.

“Measuring snow is kind of political at times, and a lot of people don’t want to get involved in it because it’s such a subjective thing,” Simpson said.

There are thousands of people who send in snowfall totals to the National Weather Service after a big storm, and Simpson said they do a lot of quality control trying to sort out which numbers can be trusted.

“A lot of people go for the highest snowfall so they can make the Weather Channel,” Simpson said. “We want a representative number, which requires skill and honesty.”

Before Boston began logging its “official” records, there were many individuals who kept private weather records, going as far back as Paul Bradley, the chief justice of Massachusetts, and John Winthrop, a Harvard professor, in the 1700s. But the National Weather Service said our current snowfall can only be judged accurately against the records kept since the 1870s, when the Weather Bureau, and later the National Weather Service, began its unbroken string of daily recordings.

“But even then, did people really understand how important snowfall was?” Simpson asked. “We hope they did it accurately, but that was over 100 years ago, before any of us were born.”

The National Weather Service trusts the accuracy of the Ruler of the Logan Ruler. And it has no problem with his desire for anonymity because, frankly, it’s not easy to find someone willing to go out four times a day in the worst weather to stick a ruler into the ground, Simpson said.

“This guy is very good, and very committed,” Simpson said.

He is also very shy. There have been many requests to interview him over the years, especially this year, but he has always declined.

So if that moment comes when we make it official, it will be, for a little while at least, a private party.

How much snow falls in March, April, and May

Boston-area snowfall totals for March, April and May by year


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

lmao.........


----------



## BBC co

ya lmao haha


----------



## aclawn

Tips for removing ice dams

You can help prevent serious damage to both the roof and inside of your home by minimizing the likelihood that an ice dam will develop, and by removing one as soon as you spot it. Ice dams can form when water from melting snow re-freezes at the edge of your roofline. Without roof snow removal, an ice dam may grow large enough to prevent water from draining off the roof. This water can then back up underneath roof shingles and make its way into your home.

How does an ice dam form?
How to Help Prevent an Ice Dam from Forming:
Remove snow from your roof after every storm. To begin with, use a roof rake to clear snow from the edge of your roof upwards of three to four feet immediately after each storm. In addition to helping prevent an ice dam from forming, this will lessen the stress on your home’s roof. The amount of snow and ice your roof can support will depend on a number of factors, including the roof type and the age and condition of the structure. But a good rule to keep in mind is if more than a foot of heavy, wet snow and ice has accumulated on your roof, you should have it removed.
Clear downspouts. An easy way to help snow and ice drain off your roof is to make sure the area around your downspouts is clear. This can help prevent standing water from collecting near the gutter downspout.


How Do You Know if You Have an Ice Dam?
Look carefully at the icicles around the exterior of your house. If they are confined to the gutters and there is no water trapped behind them, then an ice dam has likely not formed. Nonetheless, icicles can pose a danger to people when they fall off, so try to safely knock them down while standing on the ground, making sure not to stand directly beneath them. If you cannot safely reach them from the ground, consider hiring a contractor to help.
Check for water stains or moisture in the attic or around the tops of exterior walls on the top floor of your house. Stains and moisture may indicate that an ice dam has formed and water has penetrated the roof membrane.


How to Remove an Ice Dam:
Melt the ice dam. Fill a nylon stocking with calcium chloride ice melt, and place it vertically across the ice dam so that it melts a channel through the dam. If you try this, make sure you can safely position the ice melt on your roof, and make sure to use calcium chloride, not rock salt. Rock salt will damage your roof. Also, be aware that shrubbery and plants near the gutters or downspouts may be damaged.
Get professional help. If you cannot safely reach the roof, avoid using a ladder in snowy and icy conditions. Consider hiring a contractor to remove the ice dam.


Long-term Tips for Preventing Ice Dams:
Insulate your attic. Make sure your attic is well insulated to help prevent the melting-and-freezing cycle that causes ice dams to form. Check and seal places where warm air could leak from your house to the attic, including vent pipes, exhaust fans, chimneys, attic hatches and light fixtures.
Install a water-repellent membrane. When replacing a roof, make sure to install a water repellent membrane underneath the shingles. This acts as an extra barrier that helps prevent water from seeping inside the building.


----------



## BBC co

use a pair of safety glasses inside ski glasses and a bosch electric bulldog hammer with 1/2" chisel


----------



## aclawn

SportsCenter @SportsCenter 
· 5h 5 hours ago 
Red Sox groundskeepers are using 2½ TONS of black sand at Fenway Park to help melt all the snow from this winter.


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1978529 said:


> use a pair of safety glasses inside ski glasses and a bosch electric bulldog hammer with 1/2" chisel


good idea....


----------



## aclawn

JCPM;1978366 said:


> Are these charts readily available on the weather.gov website? I can never find these anywhere


https://twitter.com/NWSEastern


----------



## aclawn

BBC you have copyright infringement:laughing:


----------



## aclawn




----------



## BBC co

is that the one in penn? thats better then mine in length mine a 12' drop into a 30-40' run thats a good one


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1978566 said:


> is that the one in penn? thats better then mine in length mine a 12' drop into a 30-40' run thats a good one


Idk copy and paste from FB agree nice run

goo.gl/NTm6HN"]goo.gl/NTm6HN


----------



## aclawn




----------



## BBC co

aclawn;1978588 said:


>


ahahaha some of em are brutal up here


----------



## aclawn

Icebergs are washing ashore on Cape Cod beaches


----------



## aclawn

This today and the same for the weekend.https://twitter.com/theweatherboy


----------



## theholycow

aclawn;1978588 said:


>


...and the similar game "guess if there are potholes under that big puddle".

Anyway, separate subject: Does anyone know if the Oxford, MA yard's towplow got used this winter? I would think it would have had to, but this morning I noticed that it's surrounded by snow, like they just plowed around it and never pulled it out. It might not be the entire winter's worth of snow but it's more than the last few smaller storms.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

Amazing how much garbage is in snow mound.


----------



## aclawn

The last chance for snow this month.3/23 and it will be cold.Thumbs Up


----------



## BBC co

The models are still trending colder past the 17th.
We will have a negative NAO by the Spring Equinox. It looks to be strong with some lasting power.
The pattern is setting up more and more for a big storm from the 20th onward.
All the models are backing away from the torch for next week, that they were showing a few days ago.
I'm sure the major weather outlets and TV Mets will start to talk about the upcoming cold pattern in three to four days.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

Going fishing.Thumbs Up


----------



## BBC co

that is bad ass


----------



## BBC co

Later today we will see Canadian high pressure move south, dragging a moisture starved cold front through the region. This will usher in cooler air into the Northeast. The cooler air will be moving into northern New York State and northern New England this evening. Patchy fog will again be an issue tonight into the overnight.
Thursday and Friday will return to seasonal levels. Thursday a pressure gradient between low pressure in Canada, and the area of high pressure moving out of the Great Lakes, will make for breezy conditions.
Friday afternoon/evening will see clouds moving in ahead of low pressure moving out of the Gulf of Mexico. This system will move over the Mid Atlantic, then track close to the New England coast, as it heads into the Gulf of Maine and the Canadian Maritimes.
This system will make for unsettled weather for the weekend. The rain will be moving through southern Pennsylvania and the Mid Atlantic Friday afternoon. Rain and snow showers will be moving into the northern tier of PA, Central NYS, and southern New England Friday night, parts of western, central, and eastern NYS, into northern Connecticut and southern Massachusetts could see a D-2 inches, before the changeover to all rain by Saturday morning, especially in the higher elevations.
Northern NYS, Vermont, New Hampshire, and southern and central Maine, will see more in the way of snow and a mix. With more in the way of all snow for northern Maine. These areas could see a few inches of wet snow, before the changeover to a mix and then maybe some rain. Northern Maine has the best chance of seeing 6+ inches.
The rain will be cold and steady at times Saturday, if you're going to go out to see the St Patrick's Day parades, bring rain gear or an umbrella.
As the storm starts to move away on Sunday, a northwest flow will bring in cooler air changing the rain back to snow showers. 
Monday and Tuesday will be fairly mild, but then the trend I've been talking about for weeks, will put an end to the spring like warmth, as we return to below average temperatures.


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1979520 said:


> that is bad ass







No worry of ice given out. lol


----------



## BBC co

US National Weather Service Boston MA 
49 mins · 
While the weather has been pleasant the past couple of days, and looking to continue so into the end of the week, looks like the weekend will be a bit active. Check out our weather headlines below:
Thursday into Friday: A dry forecast, but a downward trend in temperatures back to near-seasonable levels. 
Friday Night into Saturday: Potential for freezing rain across interior Southern New England before changing over to all rain. 
Saturday: All-day chilly, raw, rainy conditions. Dismal weather for any parade.
Into Sunday: Still a lot of uncertainty, but as the storm wobbles out of our region, we're expecting scattered rain and snow showers. There is a low probability of potentially something more with the possibility of snow accumulations.


----------



## aclawn

wxrisk
SOMETHING MARCH 22
there are some signs that the may be some sort of East Coast low pressure area with winter type precipitation just after the spring equinox's and time around March 22. This feature has showed up on the 0Z and 6Z GFS operational model runs on this Wednesday. There is also a decent signal of something on the East coast from the European ensembles as well ... around MARCH 22
Tthat being said it looks like according to this early look from the various weather models ...that the LOW comes in after one arctic air mass leaves the East Coast and the next one comes in from the Plains and South Central Canada. In other words the Low on 3/22 looks like it splits the two arctic air masses which is never a good sign for those who want a late season winter event


----------



## BBC co

well atleast it will melt off fast if we get nothing else


----------



## vlc

I wouldn't mind one more plow able event. Finishing up some projects around the house this week, sending out contracts next week, and tuning up all my landscaping equipment. It's going to be a busy spring.


----------



## BBC co

We hope you enjoyed that little taste of spring yesterday because temperatures drop back below normal today.
Wind chills will struggle to break out of the 20s!


----------



## leigh

vlc;1979883 said:


> I wouldn't mind one more plow able event. Finishing up some projects around the house this week, sending out contracts next week, and tuning up all my landscaping equipment. It's going to be a busy spring.


I'm cleaning up all my equip,so it will probably snow! I've never cut grass(my wife does oursThumbs Up) so for all you lawn guys,is all this melting snow and wet conditions going to screw up the start of season? Seems like you'll be a sinking!


----------



## BBC co

ya running mulch seems like it will suck with ground softness


----------



## aclawn

YUP,it's going to be a mud fest this spring.lol


----------



## aclawn

Below normal temperatures are on track to return for the middle of March.


----------



## vlc

I have a feeling that I'll be doing spring cleanups in June.


----------



## aclawn

We are on target for another one with a little practice.


----------



## BBC co

The Current setup, supports a negative EPO, positive PNA, negative NAO, and a negative AO. This is the perfect combination for cold weather along the East Coast.
A negative NAO will help to promote blocking near Greenland. When this happens the colder air in the arctic gets displaced into the CONUS. It also gives the cold staying power. A negative NAO also helps provide a more favorable steering track for Northeast coastal storms.
A positive PNA allows for the ridge in the West and the trough over the East Coast.
The EPO is a major factor in the placement of the northern jet stream. When the EPO is negative we see more in the way of cold air over the central and eastern CONUS. The warm SST along the West Coast and into the Gulf of Alaska, have kept the EPO mainly negative this winter, which is why the second half of winter was so cold.
A negative AO acts similar to the NAO, in that a negative AO pulls additional cold air into the East Coast.
The models are now on board for the upcoming cold air invasion. Here are a few charts showing what is about to transpire.
Both the Euro and the GFS are now showing the trough of cold air coming back into the Northeast. In fact they do both look very similar. The Canadian is also showing the same setup.
The AO and NAO teleconnection indexes have been positive for most of winter 2014-2015. But you can see on the charts that this trend is going to change as we approach the 20th of March....in fact the long range outlook shows the AO and NAO staying generally natural or negative as we head into Spring.
The Gulf is warmer than average for this time of year; so there will be additional moisture for storms in the southern stream. I've been talking about a storm in the southern stream for about a week now. Here is where the GFS places it on the 21st of March. All the major models are now showing this....but they differ on the track. The important thing to take from this is all the models are showing a storm off the Mid Atlantic and south of New England.... at the same time the cold air has reestablish itself over the Northeast and Mid Atlantic.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

It looks like winter not going to be over anytime soon.I'm trying for a vaca. before the spring rush.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

http://feednewz.com/top-news/464416/snow-storm-ultima-on-the-way-10431
laughing::laughing:


----------



## BBC co

i seen that didnt think it was funny till after it was over


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1980066 said:


> i seen that didnt think it was funny till after it was over


did you go to website.lol


----------



## BBC co

ya i seen it a few days ago

sheit getting serious in http://countercurrentnews.com/2015/03/all-out-war-in-ferguson/


----------



## aclawn

wow.............


----------



## abbe

Fat lady is singing


----------



## BBC co

abbe;1980085 said:


> Fat lady is singing


not yet bud


----------



## NAHA

Any masons on the north shore? I got a small job I need done shoot me a pm.


----------



## aclawn

Radio City Music Hall in NYC for St Patrick's Day.Thumbs Upussmileyflag


----------



## BBC co

aclawn;1980476 said:


> Radio City Music Hall in NYC for St Patrick's Day.Thumbs Upussmileyflag


nice


----------



## BBC co

here it comes










High pressure has moved into New England. Temperatures in NYS, PA, and the Mid Atlantic. While temperatures will remain cool in New England.

Our storm approaching will bring rain to western and southern PA and the Mid Atlantic mid to late afternoon. The precipitation will make it into the northern tier of PA tonight, then move into NYS late tonight into the overnight. The precipitation will move into southern New England after midnight.

The warm front has dislodged a lot of the cold, but cold pockets could cause things to start as a mix.

Across eastern New York State into, Massachusetts, and northern Connecticut, we could see a couple of hours of freezing rain Saturday morning..... This could lead to slippery roads. by mid morning all of this should be rain. .

0.50 to 1.0 inches of rain, for Pennsylvania, the Mid Atlantic, into southern New England. For the southern tier , western, and eastern NYS 0.10 to 0.25 inches is possible.

There will be a northern component to this storm, this will combine with the southern storm, bringing snow and a mix to northern New York State and northern into central New England. Rain could be moderate to heavy late Saturday morning and the afternoon, rain would lessen late afternoon into the evening.

As the storm pulls away on Sunday, a NW flow will allow any rain to change back to a mix/snow accumulations look to light, but a couple of inches is possible especially in the higher elevations of New York State.

For Saturday night into Sunday As the storm is moving off the southern coast of New England heading for the Gulf of Maine and the Canadian Maritimes.

Southern and western Maine into northern and central New Hampshire 3-8 inches, with western 8-10 possible in northwest Maine and 10-12+ for areas north and east of Bangor. Along the coast of Maine back into southern New Hampshire and northern Massachusetts 1-4 inches. The same for Vermont into northeast New York State, but higher elevations in the Greens and western Adirondacks could see a few extra inches.

Winds will increase Sunday as the low pressure is moving away and high pressure is approaching.

There could be some flooding in the creeks and poor drainage areas....I think the rivers are OK.... but Ice Jams are always unpredictable this time of year.

A cold front will move though Monday night into Tuesday

I really think many of you will be surprised by just how cold it's going become, as we head farther into March.
They are trending colder and colder. As for the North Atlantic Oscillation (NAO) I think it's going to have same staying power....with a negative EPO and negative NAO....Wintertime precipitation events for the next two to three weeks could be interesting. With perhaps one or two major storms.......
The cold that will start to invade the Northeast next week.... will push south into the Mid Atlantic, maybe even farther. It also appears that it will expand into the Midwest and into the Plains.


----------



## BBC co

going out for a ride lol they still clearing town walks here on main streets


----------



## aclawn

22nd anniversary of the great '93 blizzard


----------



## BBC co

still 2-3 chances i seen yaya march, sun, day, etc. it has hit us late b4


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

Fatal listeria cases linked to Blue Bell ice cream
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2015/03/13/fatal-listeria-cases-linked-blue-bell-ice-cream/70301348/


----------



## aclawn

New ECMWF model version will have precipitation type and other new variables.Reforecast configuration is massive.
15:1 snow ration is a great addition.
http://www.ecmwf.int/en/forecasts/documentation-and-support/changes-ecmwf-model/cycle-41r1


----------



## aclawn

Happy Pi Day!


----------



## leigh

Wonder if Boston will break snowfall record this year.Little snow maybe sun but it's going to go down to the wire.My guess is they'll come up short by a nose.


----------



## aclawn

i think there inch at it.lol


----------



## BBC co

raining here look at this link \

Huge cyclone in Pacific devastates Vanuatu, at least eight dead
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world...u-at-least-eight-dead/ar-AA9K6hW?ocid=UP97DHP


----------



## aclawn

Sunday in maine


----------



## aclawn

Looking ahead, I'd say it's safe to plant & grow beginning April 12th.ussmileyflag


----------



## BBC co

its nice to see the map not involving boston


----------



## BBC co

seen the town putting black sand on the fields


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1980959 said:


> its nice to see the map not involving boston


 Boston mite pickup 1" sunday frz rain could pull cold air sun. nite.
http://meteocentre.com/models/get_anim.php?mod=ukmet&run=12&stn=PNMPR&mode=latest&map=na&lang=en


----------



## BBC co

ya i went and looked after posting and seen the sunday snow chart lol


----------



## vlc

Plowable or saltable snow tomorrow?


----------



## BBC co

pretty sure we can plan on some thing cause temps i think are droping with what ever falls

was just having dinner in a cloud at the State Room, 60 state st Boston 10 foot windows pitch white huge rain drops by 10:30 i could see part of fanuail hall wish i took pics the initial wall of cloud killed the photo motivation


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

obv this could be 6 inches in the morning or all rain we are int he area tho for some thing


----------



## aclawn

gd chance for hit record in boston


----------



## mwalsh9152

BBC co;1981227 said:


> pretty sure we can plan on some thing cause temps i think are droping with what ever falls
> 
> was just having dinner in a cloud at the State Room, 60 state st Boston 10 foot windows pitch white huge rain drops by 10:30 i could see part of fanuail hall wish i took pics the initial wall of cloud killed the photo motivation


can you go there just for dinner? I thought it was only for functions


----------



## aclawn




----------



## BBC co

mwalsh9152;1981298 said:


> can you go there just for dinner? I thought it was only for functions


no its was a function for SSH they rented the room


----------



## ProEnterprises

Okay, is this all over? I really want to start taking stuff apart this week. Sanders and plows off main trucks, and getting some equipment off site would be good. I cant believe how much snow we lost with yesterday's rain. I may be able to start some spring cleanup on commercial sites next Monday.


----------



## leigh

ProEnterprises;1981355 said:


> Okay, is this all over? I really want to start taking stuff apart this week. Sanders and plows off main trucks, and getting some equipment off site would be good. I cant believe how much snow we lost with yesterday's rain. I may be able to start some spring cleanup on commercial sites next Monday.


I'm in swct,it's over.No need for sanders.Worst case you throw plows back on,forget the below average temps,all that means is below 50 deg,forget the crazy models,spring is here.:salute: And that record for boston isn't going to get any help today. Pretty cocky and confident that I am!


----------



## BBC co

2 inches here sticking like glue record will be broken been snowing hard for hours here


----------



## BBC co

The Day after St Patrick's Day will see much colder than average air moving into New York State and New England.
A reinforcing shot of cold air on the Spring equinox into the weekend....we most likely will have a storm moving south of the Northeast, this looks to bring light snow into parts of Pennsylvania and the Mid Atlantic.
Next weekend we will have some energy moving off the Pacific and into the Southwest US. With the toughing developing in the East, this could move near or over the Gulf of Mexico....Where it would pickup all that moisture. This system has my attention, and I think we must keep a close eye on it.
The main theme Starting the middle of next week, will be a trough building over the East Coast, working its way south into the Southeast, and moving west into the Midwest and Great Plains. This will allow cold air out of Canada to become entrenched over the Northeast for a few weeks. The pattern looks to be active during this time....so everything will have to be watched.


----------



## BBC co

000
WWUS81 KBOX 151927
SPSBOX

SPECIAL WEATHER STATEMENT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA
327 PM EDT SUN MAR 15 2015

MAZ004>007-012>022-026-160000-
NORTHERN WORCESTER MA-CENTRAL MIDDLESEX MA-WESTERN ESSEX MA-
EASTERN ESSEX MA-SOUTHERN WORCESTER MA-WESTERN NORFOLK MA-
SOUTHEAST MIDDLESEX MA-SUFFOLK MA-EASTERN NORFOLK MA-
NORTHERN BRISTOL MA-WESTERN PLYMOUTH MA-EASTERN PLYMOUTH MA-
SOUTHERN BRISTOL MA-SOUTHERN PLYMOUTH MA-BARNSTABLE MA-
NORTHERN MIDDLESEX MA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...BARRE...FITCHBURG...FRAMINGHAM...
LOWELL...LAWRENCE...GLOUCESTER...MILFORD...WORCESTER...FOXBORO...
NORWOOD...CAMBRIDGE...BOSTON...QUINCY...TAUNTON...BROCKTON...
PLYMOUTH...FALL RIVER...NEW BEDFORD...MATTAPOISETT...CHATHAM...
FALMOUTH...PROVINCETOWN...AYER
327 PM EDT SUN MAR 15 2015

...OCCASIONAL MODERATE TO HEAVY SNOW THROUGH THE EVENING...

RAIN WILL GRADUALLY CHANGE TO SNOW FROM 3 PM TO 5PM ACROSS EASTERN
MASSACHUSETTS. THE SNOW MAY FALL MODERATE TO HEAVY AT TIMES.
ALTHOUGH MOST OF THE ACCUMULATION WILL BE ON NON-PAVED
SURFACES...IN HEAVIER SNOWS IT IS POSSIBLE THAT LIGHT ACCUMS OCCUR
ON AREA ROADWAYS...LEADING TO SLIPPERY CONDITIONS.

THE BRIEF MODERATE TO HEAVY SNOWS MAY ALSO ALLOW FOR BRIEF
REDUCTIONS IN VISIBILITY.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

2.25 inches here. I'll take one more.


----------



## BBC co

Radar has it sitting on us gonna go measure it looking closer to 3 here defiantly getting a push out of this


----------



## BBC co

just measured my drive way 3.5


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1981443 said:


> just measured my drive way 3.5


No! Really. U think u will plow with this one


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Where did this come from.


----------



## theholycow

Looked at the weather report before going outside to go to the store, it said 41. I get outside and it's 27, and soon white fluffy rain starts falling...


----------



## leigh

How much is needed to break record in boston?,I'm mouthing off from balmy ct lol


----------



## leigh

It's official the record has fallen,good thing I didn't have money on this!Boston Breaks Seasonal Snowfall Record With 108.6 Inches


----------



## BBC co

payupjust went did 3 drive ways as people were just getting home 1st one i was finishing as she was parked in the street flashing her lights waving at me thanking me, second one i got to and guys tire marks i followed to his house had just got home from maine was so happy to see me said what a great job i did maintain thru the winter and hes gonna tell all his neighbors this summer then asked me to bill him for last 3 storms lol. the thrid on got every thing pushed back plowed her street seeing its still one lane and she was waving out the window. still snowing record defiantly got broken now we are setting the new record to be atm 

PLOW EM EF U GOT EM


----------



## BBC co




----------



## mwalsh9152

BBC co;1981335 said:


> no its was a function for SSH they rented the room


ahh, thats what I figured. Too bad they dont do dinners too, such a beautiful venue


----------



## BBC co

ya if we all pitch in we can rent it one night after this winter :laughing: I have no idea what a rental there would cost but the one i went to was open bar and tons of food can't be cheap but awesome to be up 33 floors partying


----------



## ProEnterprises

Does anyone know where I can get snow totals for the state of CT for the season?


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

this is a must watch lol



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153207827614365


----------



## BBC co

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10201576095307712


----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;1981703 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get snow totals for the state of CT for the season?


A head up don't use the CT DOT TOTAL it's way off.
Example for milford it said 2.75" for the 3/5/15 and on Weather Works Certified reports it was 6".


----------



## BBC co

definatly going Certified next year screw all the looking wondering


----------



## BBC co

what do you guys think she has a natural short tail already


----------



## aclawn

Beautiful little one!


----------



## BBC co

ya shes in Florida trying to get her for the kids, they been wanting a kitten and fortunately for me there are none for sale atm, so i am willing to do the right thing and get a real pet lol. need a few storms to pay for her tho lol i really gotta do invoices


----------



## Evil Diesel

BBC co;1981819 said:


> what do you guys think she has a natural short tail already


I've had boxers my whole life. Excellent dogs.


----------



## aclawn

Your in luck for a couple of more invoices!lol
http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/new-york-ny/10007/march-weather/349727?monyr=3/1/2015&view=table


----------



## BBC co

aclawn;1981842 said:


> Your in luck for a couple of more invoices!lol
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/new-york-ny/10007/march-weather/349727?monyr=3/1/2015&view=table


ya i knew that or never of got into the dog convo ty ;D


----------



## mwalsh9152

BBC co;1981680 said:


> ya if we all pitch in we can rent it one night after this winter :laughing: I have no idea what a rental there would cost but the one i went to was open bar and tons of food can't be cheap but awesome to be up 33 floors partying


I know someone who had their wedding there last year, I wasnt on the list though. I cant imagine how much it costs to have a wedding there.


----------



## Evil Diesel

BBC co;1981680 said:


> ya if we all pitch in we can rent it one night after this winter :laughing: I have no idea what a rental there would cost but the one i went to was open bar and tons of food can't be cheap but awesome to be up 33 floors partying


I'm down to throw in $$ to rent it. It would be nice to meet everyone in person. Come on everyone. We made enough this season.


----------



## BBC co

ya. i will get the contact thru SSH they will give me the breakdown, but even if we booked it for the sept 1st lol would be worth it.. Evil was it you that fishes i want to take my bro out now he is home i for get who had the charter fishing


I will make it a mission to get a contact nad cost there and dates available i know some of the doctors maybe we can make some new plowing contacts and invite thm for the plate cost and just do a pay for drink bar. I got a few good
connections if u guys want to do sme thing i am all in even if we did a family night if we got a better deal on like a wed night or wtv obv looking for cheap this place is high end but its a bad ass place


----------



## Evil Diesel

BBC co;1981902 said:


> ya. i will get the contact thru SSH they will give me the breakdown, but even if we booked it for the sept 1st lol would be worth it.. Evil was it you that fishes i want to take my bro out now he is home i for get who had the charter fishing
> 
> I will make it a mission to get a contact nad cost there and dates available i know some of the doctors maybe we can make some new plowing contacts and invite thm for the plate cost and just do a pay for drink bar. I got a few good
> connections if u guys want to do sme thing i am all in even if we did a family night if we got a better deal on like a wed night or wtv obv looking for cheap this place is high end but its a bad ass place


I'm down for high end. Just thought it would be nice to get the crew from plowsite together for a function. We could put faces to screen names.


----------



## Evil Diesel

BBC. I do love to fish. But I don't charter. I go on charter trips. My son wants to go on one this summer. More people lightens the bill. U interested. I like going on 6-8 person charters. More fishing for everyone.


----------



## BBC co

ya i'd be down to go fish with a few of my bros maybe 3/3 or 4/4 wtv works, i remember my bro was away and someone ran trips i thought. but ya cheaper the better the state room is maybe if we hit 200 next year lol. i just brought that up cause i never ate 33 stories up in a rain cloud lol


----------



## BBC co

nvm i seen yor post set


----------



## aclawn

All the 12z models are now in and it's a battle of the models for the weekend storm)Friday/Saturday). Will it be snow, rain or a miss?

12z GFS(American): 6-12+ inches across NY metro area, Long Island with highest amounts

12z GGEM(Canadian): Rain for most, snow well inland CT/MA


12z Euro(European): Wide area of 3-6+ inches for everyone

Nothing like welcoming the first day of Spring with snow. Which do you want to be right for this weekend?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I'd like to see more snow.... That'd be nice...one more push, then get it the heck outta here.


----------



## aclawn

Happy Saint Patrick's day!ussmileyflag


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

Holy moly, Mention "snow" in march after A FEW DAYS of temps finally above the damn freezing mark and all hell breaks loose!!
LIKE IF IT NEVER SNOWED IN APRIL.LOL


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1981808 said:


> definatly going Certified next year screw all the looking wondering


It will pay for it self.Thumbs Up


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

2 weeks ago









today


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

BREAKING: The National Oceanic & Atmospheric Administration's Space Weather Prediction Center has issued a G4 Severe Geomagnetic Storm Warning for today.
Significant disturbance could impact radio communications, satellite navigation, and power grids. Additionally, aurora could be seen very far south.
More from the Space Weather Prediction Center:
http://www.swpc.noaa.gov/


----------



## BBC co

We will have a secondary cold front move through later today, this will ensure a cold night. It will also wake up Lake Ontario.
The northwest winds and cold air moving off of lake Ontario will kick off some lake effect tonight into Wednesday. 1-3 inches for northern Oneida county. While south of the Thruway and east of Route 81 2-5 inches is possible with more in spots. Later Wednesday the lake snows will drift more to the west bringing snow west of 81 into Rochester and the Finger Lakes.... 1-4 inches is possible in these areas late Wednesday into Wednesday night.
We have a snow threat starting later Friday, Saturday, into Sunday.
late Friday we will see precipitation moving into the Mid Atlantic and eastern Pennsylvania
With the weekend system, the Euro has moved toward the GFS. If you remember yesterday I said, that I favored the GFS solution. I guess the Euro heard me. The Euro is bringing snow into Pennsylvania, southern and eastern New York State, as well as the Adirondacks and New England. It's bringing significant snows to northern New Jersey, New York City, and Long Island, and southeast New England.
But we still have 4 days for things to change...I will keep you up to date.
Sunday we will see another shot of cold air, as another arctic front pulls through. Winds could be gusty with this front as well.
I see another storm threat for the middle of Next week.
As is typical of March we will see a battle between the warm and the cold. But overall temps will be below average.
The models show the cold that will be centered over the Northeast will build south and west over the next few weeks. overall temperatures will remain well below normal as we head toward April. The pattern looks to be active for the next few weeks...So we could see more snow chances as we move farther into Spring.


----------



## aclawn

Off topic Rip current.


----------



## aclawn

12z models for the weekend storm:

Euro: 3-6+ inches of snow stretching from NNJ to NYC on east and north including Long Island, most of CT, RI and southern MA.

GFS: Couple inches at best for NYC/Long Island on south. Nothing north.

GGEM(Canadian): Dusting at best. Couple inches in PA
No model agreement on the storm yet. Timing would be midday Friday into early Saturday morning. If you want accumulating snow you want this to fall at night so there is no sun angle issues to deal with. If it falls earlier on Friday it may not stick to the ground.


----------



## aclawn

KRAFT FOODS GROUP VOLUNTARILY RECALLS SELECT CODE DATES AND MANUFACTURING CODES OF KRAFT MACARONI & CHEESE BOXED DINNERS DUE TO POSSIBLE METAL PIECES
Approx. 242,000 cases of the Original flavor with "Best When Used By" dates of September 18, 2015 through October 11, 2015 with "C2" directly below the date


----------



## BBC co

KRAFT is all GMO shet dont eat it

http://www.weather.com/science/spac...therChannel_Science_JBa_Article_No_6_20150317


----------



## aclawn

snow squall in ct


----------



## aclawn




----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1982730 said:


>


What is that for me in FAirfield County, Ac? 2"


----------



## BBC co

"A snow blower and a lawn mower are, like, basically the same thing right? Let me just go mow my driveway real quick."


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;1982742 said:


> What is that for me in FAirfield County, Ac? 2"


 for us 2-5"


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1982870 said:


> for us 2-5"


Seems like more costal, and less inland? Also, what about sun angle cutting down daytime accumulations?


----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;1982890 said:


> Seems like more costal, and less inland? Also, what about sun angle cutting down daytime accumulations?


accum. snow,mostly on lawn area and secondery rd. its has to thump to accum. to main rds the warm air is close to coast.


----------



## ProEnterprises

there is warm air riding behind this storm? Correct? That is where Saturday 50 degrees is coming from?

Also, whats up with that crazy Canadian Model showing that storm next week? It looks warmer and rainy here for us.

Am I Missing something?

Sorry, im just sick of this. We were doing cleanups this week last year


----------



## ProEnterprises

there is warm air riding behind this storm? Correct? That is where Saturday 50 degrees is coming from?

Also, whats up with that crazy Canadian Model showing that storm next week? It looks warmer and rainy here for us.

Am I Missing something?

Sorry, im just sick of this. We were doing cleanups this week last year


----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;1982944 said:


> there is warm air riding behind this storm? Correct? That is where Saturday 50 degrees is coming from?
> 
> Also, whats up with that crazy Canadian Model showing that storm next week? It looks warmer and rainy here for us.
> 
> Am I Missing something?
> 
> Sorry, im just sick of this. We were doing cleanups this week last year


Same here but where going to start pruning next week, no cleanup.It going stay below normal until around 12th.There something showing on the model for early nextweek.Sat showing a high of 40f.One good thing for this time of the yr it has to come down heavy for it to stick.ussmileyflag


----------



## aclawn




----------



## ProEnterprises

What are you seeing for next week?.I saw all rain. Weather Channel and Accu have me at 47 on Saturday.


----------



## linckeil

pro - for your sake i hope it's 60 degrees from here on out. all the worrying this winter must have taken 10 years off your life.


----------



## mjlawncare

Idk how you were doing cleanups already by this time last year we had snow until the first week of april last year in my area and didnt start cleanups until april 10th last year and it looks to be the same this year, cant start the sweeping on the commercial propertys until all the piles are melted down and that looks like its gona be quite some time unless theres a dramatic warmup ill take another storm or 2 still quite a bit of snow around


----------



## ProEnterprises

linckeil;1982967 said:


> pro - for your sake i hope it's 60 degrees from here on out. all the worrying this winter must have taken 10 years off your life.


Yeah, you have been following me on here all winter, im sure. I dont know what happened to me this year. I have completely fried myself. I am so bad that I obsess over the storm, check the same forecasts over and over, cant sleep, eat, anything. I've cried myself to sleep more times that I care to admit this winter. It was amazing how much better I felt these last two weeks, and now im right back in the whole.


----------



## ProEnterprises

mjlawncare;1982979 said:


> Idk how you were doing cleanups already by this time last year we had snow until the first week of april last year in my area and didnt start cleanups until april 10th last year and it looks to be the same this year, cant start the sweeping on the commercial propertys until all the piles are melted down and that looks like its gona be quite some time unless theres a dramatic warmup ill take another storm or 2 still quite a bit of snow around


I dont think all the snow was totally gone, but we were out in action. I hate late start seasons. I feel like you never really catch up...


----------



## leigh

ProEnterprises;1982981 said:


> Yeah, you have been following me on here all winter, im sure. I dont know what happened to me this year. I have completely fried myself. I am so bad that I obsess over the storm, check the same forecasts over and over, cant sleep, eat, anything. I've cried myself to sleep more times that I care to admit this winter. It was amazing how much better I felt these last two weeks, and now im right back in the whole.


Welcome to the "crazy club". You have to count the cost! for me 6 figure income vs my sanity! I'm very upbeat myself, darned this SAD.(seasonal affective disorder)lol


----------



## JCPM

mjlawncare;1982979 said:


> Idk how you were doing cleanups already by this time last year we had snow until the first week of april last year in my area and didnt start cleanups until april 10th last year and it looks to be the same this year, cant start the sweeping on the commercial propertys until all the piles are melted down and that looks like its gona be quite some time unless theres a dramatic warmup ill take another storm or 2 still quite a bit of snow around


I already had a patio and walkway job done by this time last year


----------



## aclawn

march of last year 2014!
http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/stratford-ct/06615/march-weather/2208508?monyr=3/1/2014&view=table


----------



## BBC co

Pro you got alot of trucks during plowing or accts? Should not stress so much this thread is way better then random searching forecasts just asking and wondering size of your op


----------



## BBC co

The models look to be coming to a consensus, they have drifted north a little again. They are also trending colder......
Here are the NAM, GFS, EURO, and Canadian model thoughts on snowfall amounts. We can't just take the models at face value....because sun angle, elevation, and where banding sets up will have a lot to say about who sees what.
I've also included the EURO and GFS 2 meter temperature outlooks for Friday.... The GFS and Euro are in good agreement. looks like the temps would be in the 30-32 degree range for New York City.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## ProEnterprises

BBC co;1983176 said:


> Pro you got alot of trucks during plowing or accts? Should not stress so much this thread is way better then random searching forecasts just asking and wondering size of your op


Big enough for me. 10 trucks or so, some equipment, a few subs. At 27, I've grown a lot in a few years, and have been getting it
All done, but just having a hard time believing in myself.


----------



## ProEnterprises

BBC co;1983182 said:


> The models look to be coming to a consensus, they have drifted north a little again. They are also trending colder......
> Here are the NAM, GFS, EURO, and Canadian model thoughts on snowfall amounts. We can't just take the models at face value....because sun angle, elevation, and where banding sets up will have a lot to say about who sees what.
> I've also included the EURO and GFS 2 meter temperature outlooks for Friday.... The GFS and Euro are in good agreement. looks like the temps would be in the 30-32 degree range for New York City.


Can you post the maps for this?


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

yep


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## ProEnterprises

BBC co;1983228 said:


>


Can you help me translate for Western Ct in that one? 4" worst case? These do not take ing account daytime sun factor, so likely a bit less, correct?


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

ProEnterprises;1983240 said:


> Can you help me translate for Western Ct in that one? 4" worst case? These do not take ing account daytime sun factor, so likely a bit less, correct?


honestly you would need real time monitoring of temps and models wish Kart was still here all I can do is post the maps past that you really are nowhere near me

even tho u like 3 hours or wtv from me its hard for me to even look at my stuff and have an idea


----------



## ProEnterprises

BBC co;1983244 said:


> honestly you would need real time monitoring of temps and models wish Kart was still here all I can do is post the maps past that you really are nowhere near me
> 
> I hear you. It seems that the models are spread far apart here. I'm hoping for an easy one. It is the end of the year, after all.


----------



## aclawn

http://ow.ly/KvO75
Tonight's model lineup for the Friday storm is as follows:
NAM: 1030p - GFS: 1145 - GGEM: 1245 - Euro: 2a


----------



## aclawn

0z NAM is in and largely falls in line with our forecast of 1 to 3 inches. It shows more in some areas but while it may fall it won't accumulate with the March sun angle. GFS will be next.Were it thump could see 6".it going to be hard to stick to the roadway during day,what ever fall at night will stick.


----------



## aclawn

No sign of cherry blossom activity in DC.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

We're losing snow cover fast!! Here's some pix I got today with my little "chopper".


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

WOW alot more cover there,we're started to see about 75% of lawn here.nice toy


----------



## BBC co

nice drone man 
i like the bug size ones tho


----------



## BBC co

HAHAHAHAHHA I got 4 foot in my yard
my accts have 6 foot banks still oh how a state makes that much a difference


----------



## BBC co

what did that run you 300 ? how far can u look with it instead of going to look at properties lol

saftey in numbers we all need em to do area recon! ;


----------



## BBC co

tryin to hit 2k posts dont mind me so far away


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1983280 said:


> tryin to hit 2k posts dont mind me so far away


lol trying 4 1k,with 2 more storm. Be NP


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I figured you were up to something BBC.. Lol. The Blade 350 QX3 is 449.00 without a radio. I bought it and added my own 6channel radio and an FPV kit.(first person view) That allows me to look through googles like I'm in the craft, and fly about 1 mile from myself. All total I spent about 750$. It's a fun hobby...lol. The DJI Phantom 2 is a lot more money (1200$) but is a crazy capable platform. 
Here's a video with mine.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

that video was cool man i love that thing!


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

NAM soundings look like they could support 10:1. The other models show different ratios....especially the GFS. But I think 9:1-10:1 sounds about right.
The Models are coming to together on the track. But differ on timing and intensity..


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

Rain snow line staying south over NJ all snow event for us CT.Thumbs Up
The 12z NAM is in and it continues to show the snow storm for us.4-6"


----------



## darryl g

Looks like time to remobilize the rig. I think I'll wait until tomorrow but at this point it looks to be like a plowable event here in southeastern CT, at least for my lower tolerance accounts. This late in the season I skip more accounts that I do in the midst of winter. Looks like 4 to 6 is in the range of possibilities.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## linckeil

darryl g;1983447 said:


> Looks like time to remobilize the rig. I think I'll wait until tomorrow but at this point it looks to be like a plowable event here in southeastern CT, at least for my lower tolerance accounts. This late in the season I skip more accounts that I do in the midst of winter. Looks like 4 to 6 is in the range of possibilities.


if its 3 or less this time of year i'll be skipping most of mine except for maybe 10 that want it done just about always.

but if it's 4-6, then just about all get done.


----------



## fordtruck661

This kind of storm sucks for people who do driveways. I want to end with them being happy. At this point some think the snow will melt and dont want the driveway plowed and some get mad if you dont plow. Lose Lose situation.


----------



## ProEnterprises

This looks to be a noon to 10.pm.event. do you think that the sun angle may cut down some amounts with the daytime snow up until 7pm?


----------



## mjlawncare

ProEnterprises;1983470 said:


> This looks to be a noon to 10.pm.event. do you think that the sun angle may cut down some amounts with the daytime snow up until 7pm?


I think its really gona depend on the intensity of the snow if its snowing lightly its gona take time to stick if its snowing moderately to heavy it will stick its going to be 15degrees tonite and 30 tommorow then back into the 20s tommorow if your up in elevation it will stick sooner imo


----------



## unhcp

Any chance of some snow in southern NH? I have heard a dusting that's it. Been treating alot would be nice to plow some snow.


----------



## SnowFakers

Am I the only one who really? Doesn't want this snow? I mean it's always welcomed but I already cleaned everything up. Almost no snow cover at all here. Only where we made piles is there still snow


----------



## leigh

ProEnterprises;1983470 said:


> This looks to be a noon to 10.pm.event. do you think that the sun angle may cut down some amounts with the daytime snow up until 7pm?


Even Jim Cantore mentioned sun effect,may get all acculmulation on grassy surfaces,just wet pavement.Looks like with sun setting later most of precipt for swct will find it hard to pile up.I've seen 10" on grass and bare pavement many times before.Just have to wait and see.I might even presalt and that will be it.


----------



## ProEnterprises

leigh;1983504 said:


> Even Jim Cantore mentioned sun effect,may get all acculmulation on grassy surfaces,just wet pavement.Looks like with sun setting later most of precipt for swct will find it hard to pile up.I've seen 10" on grass and bare pavement many times before.Just have to wait and see.I might even presalt and that will be it.


I was thinking the same with the sun being out until 7pm now. Salt may work well with this one. I'm really hoping for only.a couple inches...


----------



## aclawn

Newest run of the 12z GFS wants to put up some big snow totals for tomorrow...up to 8 inches on Long Island./NYC/...4 inches in Connecticut If it falls after dark, it will accumulate; earlier in the day will be tougher.


----------



## linckeil

i dont get the sun angle theory. if it's going to snow, then it's coming from clouds, and those clouds are blocking the sun. yes, obvoiusly the sun gets through and i see how accumulations during the day could be lighter than at night, but it's not like there will be direct sun beating down on the snow and melting it.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## ProEnterprises

Some seem to be stepping down totals now. Any new updates?


----------



## leigh

linckeil;1983520 said:


> i dont get the sun angle theory. if it's going to snow, then it's coming from clouds, and those clouds are blocking the sun. yes, obvoiusly the sun gets through and i see how accumulations during the day could be lighter than at night, but it's not like there will be direct sun beating down on the snow and melting it.


It's the radiant waves.Ever hear of getting a sunburn when its cloudy.These waves go right through clouds.I'm surprised you never noticed this effect.Take one of those lazer thermometers and aim at pavement,you'll be very surprised! The sun angle is so high now,equal to mid sept.It will take a very high snow rate to win out against sun and low 30's temps,like an inch or two an hour.Keep an eye on it tomorrow and you'll be amazed!


----------



## leigh

ProEnterprises;1983623 said:


> Some seem to be stepping down totals now. Any new updates?


swct down to 1-3"fri and less than an 1" at night, oh well!


----------



## BBC co

well i put these on my truck and for 150$ bought shipped installed and cutting all the cancer off the rear wheel wells I would highly recommend these to any of you with wheel rot rather then bondo and paint or body shop

link is to ones o bought i'm sure they have em for any truck just search the make and model these are more then half the cost of the riveted ones

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0087FK172/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## linckeil

NOAA posted winter weather advisory for northern fairfield county at 4am this morning calling for 2-4 inches. they updated that advisory at 3:50pm now calling for 3-6 inches. seems to me totals are being stepped up - at least by this source.


----------



## leigh

BBC co;1983645 said:


> well i put these on my truck and for 150$ bought shipped installed and cutting all the cancer off the rear wheel wells I would highly recommend these to any of you with wheel rot rather then bondo and paint or body shop
> 
> I've got the stock chevy ones on my truck,wonder whats going on underneath? Good idea with the price of body work these days.


----------



## BBC co

ya makes you wonder my land rover has them factory I plan to do the rear door seals and probably pop em off and fix wtv is behind em slowing the progress is key you can always replace em with these if you had to but for guys with the rust these are a no brainier it's like 2500 for a bed or the body work for vs 150 and 2 hours with any grinding time mine took 20 mins but i used stray foam (blue can) in the rear panel cavity as filler after using the Rust Converter and grinding i used windshield wiper wash and paper towels and threw em on in under 5 mins a fender. did it in a heated garage with temp sensor gun to, not a in the driveway job

here is link to other stuff even

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002NUABUO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Maleko

Im doing everyone. Im loaded with salt and ready to roll. All commercials and all driveways will get done and salted ... Gonna finish off the season with every customer happy. Looks like the snow will stop when its dark out so we can service everyone over night and have everyone all cleared when they wake up. Thats the plan at least.


----------



## BBC co

Maleko;1983723 said:


> Im doing everyone. Im loaded with salt and ready to roll. All commercials and all driveways will get done and salted ... Gonna finish off the season with every customer happy. Looks like the snow will stop when its dark out so we can service everyone over night and have everyone all cleared when they wake up. Thats the plan at least.


yup do it right, bill it and everyone is happy free grass seed for every one lol


----------



## ProEnterprises

Noaa seems to be the only ones with the 3.to 6 still. Everyone else stepped down. Im not sure what to make of all this. I do hope this is the last one!


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I have a feeling I'm not gettin anything outta this....


----------



## theholycow

leigh;1983636 said:


> It's the radiant waves.Ever hear of getting a sunburn when its cloudy.These waves go right through clouds.I'm surprised you never noticed this effect.Take one of those lazer thermometers and aim at pavement,you'll be very surprised! The sun angle is so high now,equal to mid sept.It will take a very high snow rate to win out against sun and low 30's temps,like an inch or two an hour.Keep an eye on it tomorrow and you'll be amazed!


Sunburns come from ultraviolet light. Heat comes from infrared light, which is at the opposite side of visible light in the spectrum. That's really not a good way to demonstrate how the sun affects snow accumulation from behind clouds.


----------



## BBC co

Things look to be on schedule. The snow/rain will taper off late today and this evening for the Mid Atlantic and Pennsylvania, and New York State. It will taper off late tonight across New England.
Temperatures will warm tomorrow. But still be below average; at least they will feel more spring like. Saturday morning/ afternoon an arctic front will move out of Canada into New York State. The front will move through New England and the Mid Atlantic Saturday night.
Cold air will move in behind the front. northern New York State and northern New England will see light snow showers. with a general 1-3 inches possible. The rest of New York State and central/southern New England will see rain/snow showers... a dusting to 1 inch is possible...but with the high sun angle it won't stick to anything but grassy surfaces. Any rain showers will change over to snow showers later Saturday and Saturday night.
Pennsylvania and the Mid Atlantic will see rain showers. Those in Pennsylvania most likely will change over to mix Saturday night.
Sunday will see gusty west/northwest winds, as much cold air moves into the region. Tuesday will see temperatures moderate a little. Wednesday will seem more spring like.. But another arctic front will side through later Wednesday into Thursday. The frontal passage will be accompanied with gusty winds and light rain/snow showers. The Colder air will stick with us into next weekend.
There will be low pressure moving to our south. This will have to watched very closely; as has been the case all winter, southern systems trend north and east. I expect this one to the same.
Don't forget to go outside at 6:45 pm and say Happy Spring; who knows maybe Mother Nature will hear you.


----------



## aclawn

Coming late into CT AT around 3PM


----------



## BBC co




----------



## sectlandscaping

I was hoping to do just commercials. Looking like everyone is getting done.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## SnowFakers

Couple flakes starting here. Temp of asphault on driveway: 37.3* F


----------



## BBC co

spring is here looks like the beginning of winter not the end


----------



## JCPM

This snow needs to be melted and gone! I need to break ground next week and started filling up the bank account!


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Maleko

Ground temps too warm. Only sticking to grass. Thinking prob just a quick salt burn when done. 
Fat lady is warming up her voice my friends.


----------



## linckeil

i'm keeping the faith for 3-4 inches so i can squeeze in one more push. it's been snowing about 3 hours, but between now and midnight i'm hoping for some accumulations. 

if it's under 3" by the time its all done, then i'll stay home.


----------



## leigh

Maleko;1984247 said:


> Ground temps too warm. Only sticking to grass. Thinking prob just a quick salt burn when done.
> Fat lady is warming up her voice my friends.


We think alike!.We got a couple inches on grass,a little on sidewalks and very little on roads.All over in a couple hours in swct,rear edge of precipt moving toward us pretty quick now.Went and bought another 5 tons of salt,it's getting spread no matter what!


----------



## leigh

theholycow;1984090 said:


> Sunburns come from ultraviolet light. Heat comes from infrared light, which is at the opposite side of visible light in the spectrum. That's really not a good way to demonstrate how the sun affects snow accumulation from behind clouds.
> 
> That's why I'm plowing snow and not teaching!


----------



## BBC co

leigh;1984273 said:


> theholycow;1984090 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunburns come from ultraviolet light. Heat comes from infrared light, which is at the opposite side of visible light in the spectrum. That's really not a good way to demonstrate how the sun affects snow accumulation from behind clouds.
> 
> That's why I'm plowing snow and not teaching!
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


----------



## aclawn



Bernie Rayno retweeted 
Earl @earleschweiler 
· 13m 13 minutes ago 
@AccuRayno it's thumping here in Shelton Connecticut


----------



## FordFisherman

Yes it is
SW CT getting a pretty good dump right now. Looks like we get a push in after all!


----------



## cpmi

aclawn;1984285 said:


> 
> 
> Bernie Rayno retweeted
> Earl @earleschweiler
> · 13m 13 minutes ago
> @AccuRayno it's thumping here in Shelton Connecticut


 yes it is!! Same one town over in Ansonia. Lots,walks and drives almost 2 inches down.


----------



## leigh

As much as I've tried to "will away" having to plow tonight I'm giving in! 3" on grass,about an 1 1/2" on my road.Called in the crew and we're going out all night,to bad if it will all melt off by 12pm sat.We're doing a full plow and salt of all 24 accounts,why leave thousands on the table lolpayup


----------



## linckeil

exactly 3" at 6:30pm on my paved driveway in newtown. still coming down hard.


----------



## ProEnterprises

Does anyone know what time this is going to end in CT.(central)?


----------



## SnowFakers

ProEnterprises;1984326 said:


> Does anyone know what time this is going to end in CT.(central)?


Radar looks like 11


----------



## JCPM

ProEnterprises;1984326 said:


> Does anyone know what time this is going to end in CT.(central)?


Just checked the hourly and it looks like they moved it back to 1am


----------



## JCPM

However it's barely sticking to pavement right now...


----------



## darryl g

2 inches here in on the CT shore a few miles west of the CT River. Coming down moderately but looks like some heavier stuff is on the way. I'm not running out until I see exactly what we get or 4 inches, whichever comes first, and not until the town and state crews do their job. I don't want to be making more than one visit for this one. My route is all residential except for one factory lot. I'm sure it would be different if I did commercial.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i got 5 inches in sw ct


----------



## JCPM

PLOWMAN45;1984346 said:


> i got 5 inches in sw ct


Wow. Barely a dusting here in Middletown


----------



## sectlandscaping

JCPM;1984352 said:


> Wow. Barely a dusting here in Middletown


Same in Groton/New London... NOAA knocked it down from 1-3 to under 1. Looks like a salt run for Eastern CT.


----------



## SnowFakers

Wow have about 4 here


----------



## quigleysiding

Got about 1/2. Inch looks like its about done


----------



## mjlawncare

We got 3inchs here still snowing lightly headed out now


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Jealous of you all. Enjoy the last push! Got a dusting here.


----------



## aclawn

Ended up with 4". 4" lawn & 2" on asphalt No resi.for me.Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowFakers

Wow. Just went out to fire up the truck and there are bare spots on my driveway! 4" on the back deck and nothing out front. Going to be iffy at some places. Oh well


----------



## SnowFakers

The storm that won't end. Was 11pm first. Then midnight. Then 2. Than 4. It's still snowing now. Bull crap


----------



## vlc

Enjoy your final fling down there. We only have a coating here. Think it will start melting by noon?


----------



## cpmi

Well been snowing here for the last two hours to beat the band--at least another inch since 1am earlier today.


----------



## leigh

Winter just won't let go!At least this daytime snow isn't acculmulating,was out to 5:30 and woke up to this.Glad I used up all my salt last night,100% bare pavement :salute:Actually got a text message from post office complimenting me on an excellent job! If they knew I was only trying to use up all my salt lol


----------



## mjlawncare

Still snowing hard here big flakes atleast another inch from earlier this morning how long is it gona last


----------



## cpmi

mjlawncare;1984495 said:


> Still snowing hard here big flakes atleast another inch from earlier this morning how long is it gona last


Who knows but glad I didn't use all my salt last night-everyones gonna need a scrape and salting once it decides to stop. Getting close to an additional 2 inches from last night/early am


----------



## leigh

mjlawncare;1984495 said:


> Still snowing hard here big flakes atleast another inch from earlier this morning how long is it gona last


Looks like its almost over looking at the radar.Light snow here in swct but getting really bright like the sun is struggling to come out.


----------



## vortec7622

Almost thinking the plows gotta go back on...still snowing here.


----------



## leigh

It's nice to finally enjoy the first full day of spring,birds a chirping,buds coming out,warm sun on face!Maybe a nice lunch on patio!


----------



## SnowFakers

Blown forecast what's new. Last night was pretty much a waste of time... Going to have to hit em all again unless the sun does something miraculous. I'll go out late either way. Need some aleep


----------



## aclawn

Thumbs UpThe Sun took care of it.


----------



## BBC co

i went gotta coffee and it burnt it all off :laughing:


----------



## aclawn

Disney has confirmed there will be a sequel to Frozen. In this one, Princess Elsa moves to Boston to see what a real winter looks like.:laughing:


----------



## BBC co

ya we got like 2" here but its burning off nice


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## FordFisherman

Thinkin we get one more before its done...


----------



## BBC co

ya been a record winter here nto a long shot it's over till may believe me i like watching it snow and not having to plow it


----------



## aclawn




----------



## leigh

aclawn;1984972 said:


>


Nice,I'm 23rd with a bullet!Still time to move up in the standings!


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

congrats to Bangor Maine!


----------



## BBC co

aclawn;1984972 said:


>


great info post as always ac


----------



## BBC co

can u link me the url for that so i can post it on fb


----------



## BBC co

As April is expected to start off below normal for the first 10 days, but we will begin to see the pattern change to a milder one but slowly. The signal is pretty strong for May to be our first warm month in a while. With the transition comes the increasing potential for severe weather, especially with a cold pool remaining in close proximity to our north.  May and June will see temperatures that are more seasonal. The Temperatures in June could be average to slightly above average. 
The active southern pattern will lead to above average precipitation over the Mid Atlantic, Pennsylvania, and southern and central New England. While much of New York State and northern New England will see normal to below average precipitation. For the rest of March into the first 10-12 days in April, due to the active southern storm track and the abundance of arctic air that will linger and be slow to dislodge, storms will have to be watched carefully, due to the possibility of snow.


----------



## leigh

When does the 2015-2016 thread start? Models don't go that far out!,or do they?


----------



## aclawn

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xat1/v/t1.0-9/11076226_884175528292701_2310680173688362859_n.png?oh=1478fb475db5f50bfdd3bfe5753f76d2&oe=55B6B194&__gda__=1438339147_1d79a39621b106e891d1aa4d5dba732d


BBC co;1985342 said:


> can u link me the url for that so i can post it on fb


----------



## fireside

What's the though are we done??? I have no more salt on site. I'm bringing home the skidsteer this week. Maybe the loader the end of the week. Chubby girl at least starting to warm up her singing!!!


----------



## quigleysiding

.Im taking sanders out and putting all that **** away tommorow. Its time for some roofing and siding work. I hope I dont have to load em backup. But if I do they go back on quicker than they come off . Dont have to clean em to put em back on


Thanks to all the weather guys that kept us informed all season. If you are ever in my area stop by I owe you all a beer.


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1985342 said:


> can u link me the url for that so i can post it on fb


https://twitter.com/NWSEastern


----------



## aclawn

http://wxedge.com/2015/03/21/snowfall-totals-from-32015/


----------



## BBC co

aclawn;1986044 said:


> http://wxedge.com/2015/03/21/snowfall-totals-from-32015/


wow few places got 8" glad it missed us nice to see the side of the roads finally


----------



## BBC co

aclawn;1986035 said:


> https://twitter.com/NWSEastern


wow never seen the twitter site for them i seen the link i never looked there tho


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

*Deep Freeze on Great Lakes Halts Cargo Shipments 
Businesses Dependent on Great Lakes Shipping Wait Out a Slow Thaw*

As his fleet of 22 ships gears up to resume service, Allister Paterson, the president of Canada Steamship Lines, said he expected that the most anxious customers would be suppliers and users of road salt along the lakes and the east coast of North America. With their stocks all but wiped out, such players will need to immediately start the long process of rebuilding.

"They were still recovering from last year, trying to get inventories up," he said. "And now we have another brutal winter, so I suspect they will be in a restocking mode for quite a while."

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/24/business/deep-freeze-on-great-lakes-halts-cargo-shipments.html?smid=tw-share&_r=0


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

Thursday will see more in the way of widespread rain. Rain could be heavy at times. We could see a few thunderstorms especially for Pennsylvania, the Mid Atlantic and southern New England. I not expecting severe storms, but gusty winds could accompany some of these storms. 

On the backside of the front much colder air will move in. Rain would change over to some snow....some of us could see accumulating snow. The air moving in for Friday and the weekend will be well below average. Over the Weekend temperatures will feel more like Mid Winter than the end of March. 

Another system will approach on Monday bringing the possibility of snow for some of us. More on this as we get closer.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

The end to speeding tickets.
http://www.engadget.com/2015/03/24/ford-smax-speed-limit/


----------



## BBC co

http://www.weather.com/storms/winte...eather_JBa_Article_No_1_20150324_nontwcplayer


----------



## Maleko

Think its safe to say we can take out our sanders?
If by chance we need them no one around me has any salt anyways.....cant even find bagged salt.


----------



## ProEnterprises

Maleko;1986857 said:


> Think its safe to say we can take out our sanders?
> If by chance we need them no one around me has any salt anyways.....cant even find bagged salt.


I was going to ask the same. Are we done yet? I was going to take trucks apart tomorrow n


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I think its over.


----------



## BBC co

probably gonna be some melt off i think with incoming rain a day or 2 of warm air b4 last cold blast thru the 15th or wtv and always a random chance for April 1st but looks dead


----------



## aclawn

The end!!! But leave plow out for easy hookup>http://www.talktostrangersblog.com/wp-content/gallery/strangers/theend.jpgussmileyflag


----------



## aclawn

WXBELL 7 Day Snowfall totals 4/3=4/10.White Easter.


----------



## BBC co

aclawn;1987348 said:


> The end!!! But leave plow out for easy hookup>http://www.talktostrangersblog.com/wp-content/gallery/strangers/theend.jpgussmileyflag


lol :laughing:


----------



## mjlawncare

Accuweather is saying 3-6inchs of snow late friday night anyone hear anything about this


----------



## aclawn

Could it be a repeat of last years last event?ussmileyflag
Model are showing something for monday 3/30/2015.

nepatsfan post 3/29/2014










leigh post last year 3/31/2014

All over at 9:30 am .Little over an inch.I think it will melt quickly(I hope)


----------



## BBC co

temps look like it will be rain on the gfs it shows very little snowfall this run


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

does look exactly the same layout as that pic from last year tho


----------



## aclawn

yep,cold in early morning,it looks like snow to rain.


----------



## BBC co

ya not looking good


----------



## theholycow

Maleko;1986857 said:


> Think its safe to say we can take out our sanders?
> If by chance we need them no one around me has any salt anyways.....cant even find bagged salt.


If you do, we will get whacked with another foot of snow and I'll have to put my foot in your ass. Capiche?


----------



## BBC co

stilll lookin like 2" to rain


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1987405 said:


> lol :laughing:


Was going wait until april fool day.:laughing:http://www.talktostrangersblog.com/wp-content/gallery/strangers/theend.jpg
If i have a salt run before season ends im mixing it with two bags of seeds.:laughing:


----------



## aclawn




----------



## BBC co

aclawn;1987522 said:


>


scary


----------



## ProEnterprises

Are we really getting something in CT this weekend? Accuweather is the only one saying anything. I dont see it anywhere else.


----------



## BBC co

i see it on GRearth runs i just am hoping if i ignore it it will go way haha


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

PRO it's oK,after we pass the first week of april we can stop taking our anxiety med.LOL
<THINK FLOWERS>


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;1987656 said:


> PRO it's oK,after we pass the first week of april we can stop taking our anxiety med.LOL
> <THINK FLOWERS>


I'd rather stop now.


----------



## aclawn

lol..........


----------



## BBC co

I'm showing two possible snow events. One is a very decent Clipper type system for the 30th of March. The other is for the 3rd or 4th of April. The models have been showing this for quite a few runs, especially the GFS.
Both of these events have cold air to work with....enough cold...that both, especially the one just before Easter could bring significant snow for some of us.


----------



## aclawn

WHAT A TRIP.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/03/24/travel/trans-siberian-road/index.html


----------



## BBC co

I did take note of the threat around the fourth of April in that both the GFS and Euro have that storm.... They almost looked like carbon copies of each other as of 12Z... Which is great agreement that far out in that range


----------



## aclawn

YEP saw that also BBC,Warm pattern starts after the 12th the way it looks.


----------



## BBC co

i'll take the 13th was the 15th b4

anyone that patches pot holes needs to watch this video




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=382052768648150


----------



## BBC co

crazy guy here he died a few years after this i think i read in the comments fell off a cliff no surprise


----------



## eshskis

BBC co;1987847 said:


> crazy guy here he died a few years after this i think i read in the comments fell off a cliff no surprise


Im wondering how they got all that concrete up their


----------



## eshskis

He gets to the end and... crap i forgot my smokes be right back


----------



## BBC co

Constructed of concrete, resting on steel rails supported by stanchions at around 45 degrees into the rock face,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caminito_del_Rey


----------



## BBC co

no idea but amazing for when it was made for sure even today


----------



## BBC co

[Noon] Midday Environmental Analysis ...

In brevity, with a fairly moist fetch of air from the southwest along with some minor instability, all ahead of a cold front sweeping down from the northwest, expecting rain to redevelop during the later half of today into this evening, lingering into Friday morning.

Within the rain, anticipating ...

- Embedded heavier showers and possible thunderstorms
- Nuisance activity, some poor drainage flooding, but nothing much in the way of flooding though we are closely monitoring
- Fog issues ... see the discussion below

Warmer conditions and wet weather over the lingering snow pack and cold ground, even the colder ocean, likely to result in continuing fog issues for portions of Southern New England.

Visibilities of a quarter-mile or less expected, especially prior to the cold front sweeping over the region towards Friday morning.


----------



## aclawn

WHAT!!This is for late Friday night and Saturday. *Remember this is just what the model shows and not a forecast*.12z GFS brings 2-4 inches


----------



## aclawn

Bernie Rayno @AccuRayno 
· 45s 46 seconds ago 
have to continue to watch UL Saturday night across NJ to S New Eng. Big Snow? NO, but can there be a c-2 in this area...Sure.


----------



## SnowFakers

Please no more snow


----------



## aclawn

I think this first snow we're safe here SWCT,for BBC area not so lucky,safe guarding that snow record.lol
GOING EASTWARD.


----------



## JCPM

Just finished loading up the bobcat to go out to the job tomorrow and I come inside to a 1-3" forecast tomorrow. Someone tell me this is just all hype!


----------



## sectlandscaping

JCPM;1988504 said:


> Just finished loading up the bobcat to go out to the job tomorrow and I come inside to a 1-3" forecast tomorrow. Someone tell me this is just all hype!


Was heading out of state. I double check the rain for this weekend and wallah 1-3. The ground is warm and wet. Hoping it melts but ruins my plans either way.


----------



## ProEnterprises

sectlandscaping;1988522 said:


> Was heading out of state. I double check the rain for this weekend and wallah 1-3. The ground is warm and wet. Hoping it melts but ruins my plans either way.


This looks to be a mainly Eastern event...


----------



## aclawn

Got Snow.ussmileyflag
http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


----------



## SnowFakers

Will we see any accumulations AC?


----------



## BBC co

snowing here broke a leaf spring its currently eating my brand new tire, should accumulate on that note


----------



## mjlawncare

Its sticking my driveway and street are covered


----------



## JCPM

Melting on contact here. Hopefully it stays that way. Heading out shortly to stage equipment for Mondays job


----------



## ProEnterprises

Nothing in the Danbury area. Where are you, Jcpm?


----------



## JCPM

ProEnterprises;1988781 said:


> Nothing in the Danbury area. Where are you, Jcpm?


Middletown


----------



## NLMCT

winter will never end... in wolcott


----------



## mjlawncare

NLMCT;1988786 said:


> winter will never end... in wolcott


Yup thats where im from alot higher in elevation then alot of you guys


----------



## aclawn

SnowFakers;1988764 said:


> Will we see any accumulations AC?


No for me here SWCT,only grassy area for us.High elevation are going get road and grass accum.Coming down at a steady pace here.


----------



## SnowFakers

aclawn;1988809 said:


> No for me here SWCT,only grassy area for us.High elevation are going get road and grass accum.Coming down at a steady pace here.


I'm at sea level so I'm good then? Good to hear I was out all night cleaning parking lots for a buddy


----------



## aclawn

Lawns & car snow cover here.Has anyone roads cover over yet? and i still have light snow here.


----------



## aclawn

Ready for next year.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## 07PSDCREW

BBC co;1988767 said:


> snowing here broke a leaf spring its currently eating my brand new tire, should accumulate on that note


Mee too bbc. Ugghh


----------



## JCPM

Man. Snowing like crazy right now. Nothing sticking yet..


----------



## aclawn

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=OKX&product=N1P&overlay=11101111&loop=yes


----------



## vortec7622

Been snowing like hell all day here but no accumulation on pavement. Thank god, because I tried hooking up the plow yesterday and I found that my motor died. Anyone know a good place to get a brand new Fisher motor cheap?


----------



## aclawn

Could start to stick and ice up when sun goes down, these is supposed to end around midnight.temp are going to drop into the 20.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

snowing in sw ct but not sticking


----------



## aclawn

Wow the water did a flash freeze on my grill.lol


----------



## aclawn

Bernie Rayno @AccuRayno 
· 3h 3 hours ago 
UL will continue produce. good upward motion north of UL. some spots E LI will end up 4-6" when it ends after 2am.


----------



## theholycow

The snow started to stick here an hour ago. Wonderful. At least the goopy mud underneath the snow in my driveway hasn't frozen and set my tire ruts yet, so it was messy and irritating to get up my driveway and get out of the car. That's something, right?

Man I gotta get a truckload of stone over here...and a truckload of people to rake it around.


----------



## mjlawncare

snows done heading out to salt a few lots


----------



## SnowFakers

Maybe an inch down on a few random spots, just going to let the sun take care of it


----------



## theholycow

Looks like over 2 inches in my yard but the forecast for Monday and Tuesday is rain/sunshine and 40s so I'm just going to ignore it.


----------



## cpmi

mjlawncare;1989086 said:


> snows done heading out to salt a few lots


Same here-salted the commercials that are open today along with the churches.


----------



## BBC co

theholycow;1989103 said:


> Looks like over 2 inches in my yard but the forecast for Monday and Tuesday is rain/sunshine and 40s so I'm just going to ignore it.


Based on how things look at this time......area most likely to see 2-4 inches Monday into Tuesday.


----------



## BBC co

swct catching it in the end  glad its no where near Boston snowed here for 12 hours never accumulated on paved areas was great


----------



## ProEnterprises

BBC co;1989290 said:


> Based on how things look at this time......area most likely to see 2-4 inches Monday into Tuesday.


When is this for?.I didn't see anything about this anywhere.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

ProEnterprises;1989307 said:


> When is this for?.I didn't see anything about this anywhere.


u seen it here 
all that matters lol see how it plays out


----------



## aclawn

Duke to the finals.:bluebounc

Why Gas Could Plunge Below $2 a Gallon This Summer
Rising oil inventories in the U.S. could lead to sharply lower prices at the pump this summer. ussmileyflagxysport


----------



## aclawn

Snowing in SWCT again!


----------



## leigh

So my wife gets up for work,opens shades and says "Hey big boy,you want to...." sorry that was yesterday! So she says "it's snowing again!"I'm thinking that this has to be the most times it's ever snowed in march! At least 8 times here in swct,4 billable for me. She iust came downstairs and says,it's a friggin blizzard out there! #winterwon'tendhelpmeimgoinginsane,


----------



## BBC co

leigh;1989447 said:


> So my wife gets up for work,opens shades and says "Hey big boy,you want to...." sorry that was yesterday! So she says "it's snowing again!"I'm thinking that this has to be the most times it's ever snowed in march! At least 8 times here in swct,4 billable for me. She iust came downstairs and says,it's a friggin blizzard out there! #winterwon'tendhelpmeimgoinginsane,


 snowing here to gonna close the shades and hide from it!


----------



## BBC co

We are still tracking a possible storm over Easter Weekend....most likely time-frame would be late Friday and Saturday...with the storm pulling away Sunday morning. Right now the best chance for accumulating snow would be north of CT and Boston.....but we still have time for things to change....... we run the risk for snow for the next 7 to 10 days....then I do think that will be it.......


----------



## BBC co

^^^^^^^^^^ that 10 days guys snow threat / frost ojutttta here


----------



## Evil Diesel

BBC. U need 200 and change worth of posts to make ur 2k post mark. Season is almost over. Get to it.


----------



## BBC co

Evil Diesel;1990076 said:


> BBC. U need 200 and change worth of posts to make ur 2k post mark. Season is almost over. Get to it.


i know i been slacking there was to many storms this seaon to post lol


----------



## BBC co

gonnna be close i had given up honestly seems so far


----------



## BBC co

A little on the storm for Easter Weekend.
This is going to be a double system....we will have a Clipper with a cold front crossing the region Friday. Then an area of low pressure will form along the front over the Ohio Valley, then track into the Northeast. The models have been trending south with the cold and precipitation.
For those in New York State and New England things would start out as rain...then as the colder air moves in rain would change over to all snow.
The GEFS Brings in several inches for northern New York State (Adirondacks), southern Vermont and New Hampshire Friday night and Saturday morning. The Capital District of New York State most likely will see accumulating snow Friday night into early Saturday morning.
Those in the higher elevations and the mountains have the best chance of significant accumulations..
But I think we have the possibility for 6-12 inches in the Adirondacks and into Vermont, New Hampshire into Maine.
The Capital District could see a 1-5 inches.......
we could see a band for Massachusetts and most of northern Connecticut,...which could drop a 3-4 inches. Southern New England will see mostly rain with 3/4-1.5 inches possible.
But remember, this is how things look at this time.....plenty of time for things to change.
The winds are going to howl Saturday Temperatures will be in freefall all day.
The exact track of the storm will determine whether we see primarily rain or snow in our area.
Easter Sunday the storm will be pulling away....but we could see precipitation linger into late morning or early afternoon especially for eastern areas.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

Right now the best chance for accumulating snow would be north of CT and Boston.....but we still have time for things to change....... we run the risk for snow for the next 7 to 10 days....then I do think that will be it.......


----------



## BBC co

The pattern is setting up that we should start to see more in the way of precipitation for California and the Southwest, as we head into late Spring and Summer this will be good news for those suffering with the drought out west.
One thing we have to be watchful for is blocking setting up over eastern Canada and toward Greenland. If we see blocking it could keep the Northeast a little cool...any blocking high pressure in Canada. would make the first half of April a little cooler than average...then as we approach May things would change.
The teleconnections are hinting that the west and the Rockies will start to run cooler as we get later into Spring. This will be due to the trough that has plagued the eastern U.S. this winter, will transition to our west over the next 7-10 days.
As I said a couple of weeks ago, once the trough moves west. There would be a ridge over the Southwest US. The Northeast and East Coast will see ridging build in....that will bring the prolonged warmth that most of us are craving. The cool dry air over the western part of the CONUS and the warm moist air over the eastern part of the CONUS will jump start the severe weather season across the middle and lower Mississippi and Tennessee Valleys and into the Southeast U.S. Once we get past Mid April it looks to become quite active severe wise.


----------



## BBC co

For the Easter Weekend event, the models are trending south. Some southern drift was anticipated..... with the southern trend higher accumulating snows will also move south as well......Still 72 hours out, lots of time for changes.
The next two weeks is looking to see a lot of precipitation over the eastern half of the CONUS. With the cold air hanging on in the Northeast for the next 10 days or so..... We will run the risk of snow.
Both the GFS and the Canadian show the snow potential over the next 10 days. The Euro looks very similar. The point is not to look at the snow accumulation amounts.....instead it's to show the cold air is going to be slow to depart...with high pressure over eastern Canada, the Northeast gets into a cold air damming situation many times. All of this shows the snow potential
I see at least a couple of possible snow events over the next week or two....... Tuesday/Wednesday of next week is looking interesting


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

sadly this is not a joke for April fools just the facts as of now


----------



## BBC co

still have people not paid from last 2-3 storms really annoying


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

#allbostonplowsneedthis


----------



## BBC co

Ticking away just soooo slowww :yow!:


----------



## BBC co

Evil Diesel;1990076 said:


> BBC. U need 200 and change worth of posts to make ur 2k post mark. Season is almost over. Get to it.


gaining ground can i win the battle tho


----------



## BBC co

1800 wow u guys may need to disable notifications on the thread lol


----------



## BBC co

let me go look at GREarth that may be worth a few pics


----------



## BBC co

BBC co;1990440 said:


>


:crying::crying::crying: i want that


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

http://sploid.gizmodo.com/do-russia...f-cleaning-the-snow-1482195344?rev=1386916488


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

damn Boston could of saved its snow budget and paved the roads this winter


----------



## BBC co

you guys all at work lol?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Wow BBC!! 28 posts in a row....holy Duck! You must've felt like you were talking to yourself all day...lol
And yes, I was at work...lol


----------



## JCPM

BBC co;1990471 said:


> you guys all at work lol?


Yep. Spread 55 tons of process for a new patio today


----------



## BBC co

nice ya i was hard pressed talking to myself not much there to go over. was looking at house plans may subdivide my brothers lot and either stick build or buy a prefab, found a cool prefab


----------



## BBC co

this one

http://www.houseplans.com/plan/1505...3-5-bathroom-luxury-home-plans-1-garage-36074


----------



## BBC co

all solar roof and the lot is a natural incline with a street front and huge rear yard and off set neighboring houses one of is obv his so my back yard be his side yard but i would need less site work and less driveway etc. looking at it at a flip really then move back here it's in Carver I like my town honestly hate to move but to make a few years pay in a few months ehh


----------



## BBC co

wow had no idea there was green grass around here

http://www.myfoxboston.com/story/28...ok&utm_source=socialflow&utm_medium=Faceboook


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

and its prefab


----------



## BBC co

now u guys all asleep lol


----------



## BBC co

Thursday high may hit 60, rain moves in Thursday evening


----------



## BBC co

Bright sunshine only warmed us to the 40s Wednesday. We will do better Thursday!

A warm front will bring some clouds with it early Thursday, but the sun will be back in the afternoon. Highs will jump into the 50s with the change in air mass. Some towns will hit 60! However, clouds will return Thursday night with showers. 

The clouds will keep temperatures from dropping overnight, so Friday will start in the 40s. It won't be hard to get to the 50s with the southerly winds, even with all the clouds and some showers. Much of the day will be dry, but have the threat of a shower. More numerous showers will come Friday night along the approaching cold front.

Exacerbating the rain will be a storm moving along the front as it comes through Saturday. Cold air wrapping in behind the storm will cause snow in northern New England. That cold air will move in after the rain in southern New England. The warmest part of day will be with the rain Saturday as highs peak around 50. Temperatures will fall through the 40s in the afternoon. 

Easter Sunday will be chilly, only in the 40s. There will be a mix of clouds and sun, but I expect the day to stay dry. More rain is possible to start next week.


----------



## BBC co

The lack of rain forces California into historic territory.

http://www.weather.com/climate-weat...nnel_News_JBa_Article_No_6_20150401_twcplayer


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

Here's a map showing precipitation types.....those in the mix could still see light snow accumulations. 

Another disturbance late Saturday into Sunday will again bring the chance for rain/snow showers.


----------



## BBC co

A warm front moving through will allow temperatures to rise over the next 24 hours. The Temps will get well above average, until a cold front moving through the Plains and Midwest, puts a halt to the warmth.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## leigh

Your're going to reach 2000 posts without anyone noticing! except me lol, cheater


----------



## aclawn

BBC have you notice ur post totals haven't change since 3/29/15 .(1,823).
On another note it was nice BS over the winter with all.Will be on from time to time and back next winter for the BSing of our weather forecast.
Have a safe and wonderful summer all.Thumbs Upussmileyflag


----------



## BPK63

See ya all next November. Happy summer!


----------



## unhcp

Is it winter yet? Summer is boooooring LOL


----------



## BBC co

Our Sunday afternoon into Monday morning event.
We will have a boundary form along the twin tiers of NYS and PA. We will have a little disturbance move along the boundary bringing rain, mix, snow.
south of the boundary it will be rain.....along the boundary it will be a rain/mix....and north of the boundary will be snow. 
We will see the boundary advance north Sunday afternoon, as warm air moves north.... turning snow over to rain/mix.
During the day I don't expect much in the way of accumulation, But higher elevations could see an inch or two during the day. While Valley locations stay warm enough for the rain/mix.
Sunday night into Monday northern NYS and northern New England , would see the boundary slow and most likely stall over Central New York and Central New England. This would make for a rain mix for those along I-90 and the Mohawk Valley, as well as Northern Massachusetts . The rest of MA, southern New England and south of I-90 it would be mainly a rain shower event.
Northern NYS and Vermont, New Hampshire, and Maine. Higher elevations like the Tug, Adirondacks, and the Greens.... could pick up 2-4 inches Sunday night into Monday morning. while lower elevations would see a D-2 inches.


----------



## BBC co

aclawn;1991163 said:


> BBC have you notice ur post totals haven't change since 3/29/15 .(1,823).
> On another note it was nice BS over the winter with all.Will be on from time to time and back next winter for the BSing of our weather forecast.
> Have a safe and wonderful summer all.Thumbs Upussmileyflag


ya ahh I have a tendency of Mike going and removing stuff at times (i'm in counciling to reduce this) i think that is my major problem is deleted posts but I been busy in spring mode 2k will come at some point tho  glad to of been a part of the thread canceled me GREarth spring is here next week and we hope to all be here next Season was a great thread ty all for dealing with all my inappropriateness / deleted posts, but good weather info  lol

does any one own a nursery at all just curious what people do off season then fight weedS


----------



## BBC co

+1 you guys gotta unsubscribe from the notifications lol


----------



## BBC co

the 2k is near this is like waiting for 2000 newyears ball to drop


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

thats all folkzzzz


----------



## BBC co

just need 170 more this tread will be a 2 yr at this rate lol


----------



## BBC co

169999999999999999999999999


----------



## BBC co

Next week is going to be active..... We're also going to see gulf moisture start to advance north.
Yesterday I posted how the pattern looks to be ready to change to one favoring Spring.
Based on what I currently see, the overall pattern for the April 6 - 10 next week looks much colder than normal for Eastern Canada..... While over the northeast we will see warm try to advance north.
Here are the 2M temperature charts for next week based on the GFS.
The teleconnectors and other indices do support that idea.....but...the air is going to try to hang on and be slow to depart. But climatology is on our side. And that April Sun is a hard thing for winter to try to overcome. 
The problem is the cold air is going to be just across the border in Canada.....so disturbances cold dislodge some of it. But I do think much of that will get muted...... But April could be a little on the cool side for northern New York and northern New England...... But overall not too bad.
Yesterday I also talked about the pattern is shaping up for a possible major severe outbreak. April has seen many major outbreaks....the Palm Sunday Outbreak....and the two worst severe outbreaks in US history... the 4/3/74 and the 4/27/2011 outbreaks..... If you've followed be for a while, you know I talk about patterns a lot and how pattern recognition is a very important skill. You've most likely noticed my forecasting is based more on patterns and teleconnections than it is on the weather models.....than many of the other weather sources you might frequent. ......
I've been talking about the severe threat ramping up quite a bit once we get to Mid April....... I want to show you some 500mb charts... 4/3/74, 4/27/2011 , and the forecasted 500mb for the end of next week......These will show a startling pattern.
I'm not saying we're going to see anything like 1974 or 2011.....but you can see the pattern is quite similar.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

oooooooooooo


----------



## BBC co

Vigil held in memory of Quincy bar assault victim

Posted: Apr 03, 2015 2:25 PM EDT
Updated: Apr 03, 2015 7:18 PM EDT
Reported by Anthony Miller


More on WHDH.COM

Local News -- Metro Boston
QUINCY, Mass. (WHDH) -
A vigil was held Friday evening in Quincy in memory of the man who passed away days after he was brutally attacked in a bar.

Keith W. Boudreau, 42, was reportedly attacked and beaten by Paul Fahey, 42, inside the Home Ice Sports Bar.

According to the Norfolk District Attorney's office, murder charges will be sought against Fahey and he will likely be arraigned in Quincy District court on Monday morning. Fahey is currently being held without bail on charges related to the initial incident. He has pleaded not guilty.

Friends said Boudreau had fallen on hard times recently and had been living in a homeless shelter. Fahey allegedly became enraged when Boudreau looked at him and his girlfriend for too long. 

"He's in a better place and I came to terms with that," said one friend at the vigil.

Friends said Boudreau is survived by two young sons.


----------



## BBC co

Rip brother prayers to his family so sad


----------



## theholycow

BBC co;1991356 said:


> ya ahh I have a tendency of Mike going and removing stuff at times (i'm in counciling to reduce this) i think that is my major problem is deleted posts


It's possible that Mike doesn't approve of post-whoring.


----------



## quigleysiding

theholycow;1991486 said:


> It's possible that Mike doesn't approve of post-whoring.


No he does it just for fun . He needs something to keep him busy. When I got close to 1000 started losing 15-20 to the delete button.

Happy spring boys . :waving:


----------



## BBC co

theholycow;1991486 said:


> It's possible that Mike doesn't approve of post-whoring.


no nothing like that not worth dragging out I have msgd him a few times on myself it's a 2 way road


----------



## BBC co

The models like the GGEM do look interesting north of pike on Wednesday. Parts of Northern New York and Central / Northern New England could see some decent accumulations. Those in southern New York and southern New England could see sleet and graupel mixing in at times. But, we will run the risk for periodic rain/snow showers on Wednesday and Thursday. As night time temperatures fall back upslope will help cool those higher elevations Which would increase the risk of snow.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

Another late planting.
http://www.courant.com/business/hc-garden-centers-weeks-behind-20150405-story.html


----------



## BBC co

no panic? i'm hooking up getting 100 yrs of magic for this and going to FL till its ova


----------



## BBC co

says login to read


----------



## BBC co

Hey while I have all your attention... I am on the south shore obv. I am looking for move in condition house 190-250k depends on where lot size house all that I am a contractor so family owned relics no used to prefab if it falls in there lmk the address so i can peek at it


----------



## BBC co

or a builder to work with to get and build a lot out in Hingham some how


----------



## BBC co

you guys must all be out putting sanders and plows in/on


----------



## BBC co

hi Mike :waving:


----------



## aclawn

1" to 2"er overnight.
http://www.wpc.ncep.noaa.gov/pwpf/wwd_accum_probs.php


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## unhcp

I think I did my last push today, we had about 2 inches up here of wet snow


----------



## MSsnowplowing

anyone have a link to official totals for the 1-26-15 storm?

Norwich area, state dot is reports 24 inches but I know for a fact it was 30 plus in areas.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Thanks for the good work guys. Have a good summer see you in the Fall.


----------



## NLMCT

MSsnowplowing;1995115 said:


> anyone have a link to official totals for the 1-26-15 storm?
> 
> Norwich area, state dot is reports 24 inches but I know for a fact it was 30 plus in areas.


http://www.erh.noaa.gov/okx/StormEvents/storm01262015.html
if that helps


----------



## NLMCT

can anyone help me with a bid that i have to put together ?


----------



## AccuCon

I think the fat lady finally sung....

I cant believe its just starting to feel like spring, little late....


----------



## leigh

AccuCon;2000391 said:


> I think the fat lady finally sung....
> 
> I cant believe its just starting to feel like spring, little late....


Igloo finally melted?


----------



## NLMCT

anyone putting in any bids yet for snow this winter .... i get the chance to bid on about 40 proprties for snow removal


----------



## oreo_n2

i have started signing last years customers to new contracts and adding a few more


----------



## AccuCon

I just scored a snowex 575 for 100 bucks...needs a little tlc but works and will make a good emergency back up or maybe a little profit if I sell it after fixing it up.

You guys already signing contracts I was going to wait till the middle of this month before I started making the phone calls...


----------



## BBC co




----------



## GMCHD plower

So hard to follow these maps, I've seen this one and many others basicly showing the same thing, then others show the exact opposite.


----------



## abbe

It's all speculation but I'm praying it's right. Lol


----------



## BBC co

yup just seeing whose awake  

I either need my mold board reskinned or a cheap replacement 3 plug mm1 7 6" hd if any one got one laying around.


----------



## BBC co

well above normal, if normal was based off last season imagine 15' of snow


----------



## BBC co

link on here looking for Subs in Central CT if anyone interested just seen it

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=163230


----------



## leigh

Read an article earlier today about the effects of el nino on New England weather, historically lower snowfall totals and warmer temps!Pick your forecast according to your own wants! I'll take 15 1-3" storms please!
PS- if anybody starts the sw new England weather thread(2015-2016) before nov 15 ill curse you with bad luck!


----------



## BBC co

ya wanted to beat this one to death b4 a new thread just touch base with anyone still subscribed  always good chat in here


----------



## abbe

I think there already is a new thread


----------



## leigh

abbe;2032788 said:


> I think there already is a new thread


I just took a peek,no thread started yet,I pity the fool who jumps the gun!


----------



## abbe

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=2030596#post2030596

Bbc is the perpetrator.


----------



## BBC co

abbe;2032804 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=2030596#post2030596
> 
> Bbc is the perpetrator.


----------



## BBC co

I admit i'm just a troll 

But i post weather pics  

nice plow trickynicky17


----------



## leigh

sneaky! No 2015-2016 in thread name,you're doomed BBC


----------



## trickynicky17

BBC co;2032843 said:


> I admit i'm just a troll
> 
> But i post weather pics
> 
> nice plow trickynicky17


Thanks bbc


----------



## BBC co

leigh;2032863 said:


> sneaky! No 2015-2016 in thread name,you're doomed BBC


ya should just be a continued thread year round I think. I mean what the point of a seasonal thread. If anyone wants to keep it seasonal go for it no hard feelings, just rather have to look in one thread to find old pics to copy paste lol :yow!: as far as less snow I think we will get hit early and hard but I am cutting way back this year my kids are taking up more of my time. I hope we get nailed cause I dropped all but 2 of my accts. So if anyone needs help if they lose a truck lmk always here to help in my area have on site referrals to. Thumbs Up


----------



## BBC co

Kart for President ! Bring back Kart


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

lmao


----------



## Randall Ave

Hey I'm in Jersey, always look at this thread fow weather info. And Karts the man.


----------



## BBC co

ya iso Kart!!!
no idea who pissed him off but he needs to come back


----------

